
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (June 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
kamens
Khan Academy | Mountain View, CA or REMOTE | full-time and internships

We're bringing a free, world-class education to anyone, anywhere.

Over the past 10 years we've gone from Sal's family project to a global
institution reaching 100+ million students annually. And the testimonials we
receive every day remind us that our impact isn't just about big numbers —
access to free education meaningfully changes the lives of people in all sorts
of situations. (In a recent survey, 64% of first generation students at
selective colleges said that “Khan Academy has had a meaningful impact on
their education”.)

We face intense challenges in providing access to students across the world
(think: everything from videos to interactive content, in and out of
classrooms, in all the most important languages, on all the most important
devices). We use our data to personalize students' learning and continually
improve our content. We're trying to build a strong, diverse team — and we
need more help.

We've made some great hires off HN and would love to make more. Especially if
you're a designer or experienced engineer. Best way to apply is at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers).
Mention HN.

~~~
livus
Do you guys hire remotely from all over the world or only US/Canada? I've been
following the careers page for a few months anxiously and have been totally
afraid to apply. Few days ago I checked, you guys had updated the remote
options to only US/Canada. Hopes totally dashed since then.

~~~
dcacaac
I had the same question a few months ago. Unfortunately working from Asia
wasn't an option, but I'd still suggest reaching out since the Khan Academy
folks are very helpful and encouraged me to interview if I was ever back in
the US.

~~~
johnward
I find that a lot of times people post here with "Remote" jobs. Then I contact
them and they say "we're not looking for anyone in your area". Doesn't remote
imply that the location doesn't really matter? I'm even in the US.

------
greglindahl
Internet Archive | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

The Internet Archive is a non-profit library with a huge mission: to give
everyone access to all knowledge — the books, web pages, audio, television,
and softw are of our shared human culture. Forever. Based in San Francisco,
with satellite offices around the world, the Internet Archive's staffers are
building the dig ital library of the future -- a place where we can all go to
learn and explore.

We are looking for smart, collaborative and resourceful engineers to help
advance and develop web-delivered services, including the next versions of the
Wayback Machine, website, and digital library tools. Ideal candidates will
possess a desire to work collaboratively with a small internal team and a
large, vocal, and active user community; demonstrate independence, creativity,
initiative, thoughtful design, and technological savvy -- all in addition to
being great programmers and engineers. We are seeking both back-end and front-
end developers, with proven experience delivering projects in Python and
JavaScript. We also have many projects working primarily in PHP.

To see all current postings:
[https://archive.org/about/jobs.php](https://archive.org/about/jobs.php)

Current technical openings include:

    
    
      * Manager: Operations and Infrastructure (on-site, SF and Richmond CA)
      * Senior Application Developer: archive.org (on-site, SF)
      * Senior Engineer: Wayback Machine (on-site, SF)
      * Web Archiving Software Engineer (on-site SF or remote)
    

We are also open to creating positions for exceptional candidates.

If you are interested in engineering or senior engineering roles, please
email: jobs (@) archive.org

------
ericz
Software Engineer | Scalable Press | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $105k+
depending on experience + options | Onsite | No resume needed

Hey HN, Eric Zhang here, formerly YC W11, current CTO @ Scalable Press. I’m
posting because we are bootstrapped and profitable, and we’re hiring software
engineers. To give you an idea of what you’d do, one engineer on our team
wrote an API that helps print over 10,000 shirts a day. Our stack is node,
react, angular, and mongo.

We may have already answered your questions about us on
[http://scalable.press/product-engineer/](http://scalable.press/product-
engineer/). It covers hiring process, engineering culture, past projects, and
future projects you might work on with us.

Interested? Email me and mention you’re from HN. No need to send a resume—I’d
like to hear about what you’ve been working on lately, and feel free to
include any relevant project links.

ericzhang@scalablepress.com [http://scalable.press/product-
engineer/](http://scalable.press/product-engineer/)

PS We're also hiring a lead product designer, head of marketing, and a
software engineer with a focus on warehouse automation software. If you're
into industrial processes, I would be happy to show you our 4 warehouses.

We posted in the May thread too and have already made a hire from HN! Just
wanted to share the good news.

~~~
hash2016
I am interested in the Software engineer opportunity. I wanted to know if
Scalable Press can hire a candidate on F1 visa. Please let me know.

------
TheEzEzz
SEC | NY $115,000 - $205,000 | ONSITE

We're building the SEC's next generation analytic platforms to keep our
markets safe, effective, and trusted. Come build awesome tools to analyze big
data. We do quantitative analysis, machine learning, plus good old fashioned
product development. At the end of the day we are creating modern, elegant
applications that help our government be more awesome.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people that saw the light. Our stack: JS, React, Python, pandas,
Flask, C++, KDB, q

It doesn't matter if you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll
fit right in. For more information, or to apply, email Juan -- lasherasj at
sec dot gov.

~~~
pc86
Is that email address correct? :)

~~~
rattray
My guess is the email is `comasp at sec dot gov` and the greeting should be
extended to a person named Peter. (I haven't emailed them).

~~~
pc86
Well I suppose this should count as my reading comprehension fail for the day.

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent 30 GHz radios in space using SDRs.

Work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before. Well-
funded, but still a very small team that moves fast. No prior space experience
needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands dirty with real hardware and
be ok with struggling to do things that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Mechanical -- design, build, and test deployables and mechanisms. Should be experienced in stress and thermal analysis

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range including microwave system-level design, RF PCB design, and antenna design, simulation, and characterization.

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
spowers
MORSE Corp | Boston/Cambridge, MA | $80k - $140k | US Citizens only

MORSE develops algorithms and software for operational systems, implementing
leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air and undersea vehicles,
and coordination of human teams.

In particular, we are hiring:

Computer Vision and Robotics Perception Engineer -- Focus on pushing the state
of the art in computer vision to eliminate reliance on GPS and greatly
increase the perception capabilities of future robotic systems. Develop and
implement vision processing algorithms to enable visual odometry, landmark
correlation, and target recognition for various robotic and unmanned vehicle
applications.

Senior Software Architect -– Focus on designing and developing software for
autonomous vehicle systems. The domains are diverse, including real-time
autonomy, machine learning, AI, mobile devices (Android, Windows Mobile), and
web development. Creative candidates who want to make an immediate impact will
thrive in the MORSE environment. This role will involve both leadership and
hands-on development.

If either of these sound interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please
include your resume.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/jobs](http://morse-corp.com/jobs) to learn
more.

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer (ONSITE)

MapD ([http://www.mapd.com](http://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge backed Series A startup that builds a
lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform that
takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of GPUs.
We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other systems and
since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the result sets
with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) for
an idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and data visualization background.

We’re a growing Series A company (22 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

------
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. All positions pasted here available to search on the
map.

[https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/](https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/)

~~~
asimuvPR
Nice. This should be part of the actual post. :)

~~~
xando
Actually this would be genuinely great.

Also would be cool if (maybe) we could use some sort of format for basic
things. I don’t want to create new rules, this thread is good as it is. But If
people want to use things like multiple locations, job title, company name I
can make it happen.

As far I can see people seems to be using something similar to this.

COMPANY_NAME | TITLE | LOCATIONS [| Onsite ] [| REMOTE ] [| Visa] [|Other
things]

if the note could contain this suggestion (or similar) I could parse it way
more effectively (I fix a lot of stuff here by hand)

~~~
asimuvPR
That seems to catch the basic gist. It could potentially end up forcing
posters to follow the format. Question is, how can I help?

~~~
xando
Adding this probably has to be HN people initiative.

But comments on the format and any feedback on the project itself are more
than welcome.

------
mynameisjody
Truth Initiative | Washington DC | ONSITE Inspiring tobacco free lives.

Sr Software Engineer - PHP/Python (generally full stack, but light on the
frontend development)

I posted this last month and we've filled one of the two available positions.

Hiring process - Resume, 30 min phone call, Take home code exercise (2-3 hrs),
in person interview with Dev Manager, Product Owner, and developers.

This position will join a recently expanded small team (was 3, now 5) of all
senior level developers to work on the flagship cessation intervention of the
foundation. With secure internal funding, we plan to overhaul the
becomeanex.org website to make it a powerhouse in smoking cessation. We will
be replacing/upgrading every aspect of the site including cms, community
platform, web framework, design, tools, and content in order to leverage the
knowledge we've gained in performing grant funded research on the platform
over recent years.

Truth is a great place to work (we have _amazing_ benefits), that does great
things.
[https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/69531.html](https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/69531.html)

~~~
rev_bird
I'm not able to toss my hat in the ring for this job, but I wanted to say it's
refreshing to see the hiring process outlined so clearly. Thanks.

~~~
mynameisjody
Thanks for the feedback! It's easy to be transparent when you're proud of your
process.

------
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Cockroach Labs is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed
relational database written in Go. CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and
strongly consistent - hence the name. The company was founded in 2015 with a
mission to Make Data Easy.

Roles: \-- Backend Engineer \-- Frontend Engineer \-- Product Manager

All positions offer $100-150k base, equity and comprehensive benefits. Learn
more at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers).
Check out the product on Github at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb). Interested
in chatting? Email jobs@cockroachlabs.com.

~~~
nullptr888
Hi, do you hire VISA candidates?

~~~
hash2016
#

------
fortysixpercent
QA Lead & Core Engineer | Replicated | Los Angeles | $70k - $80k, $130k -
$150k both with equity |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building tools to support how enterprise software is built. We
are simplifying how cloud based SaaS vendors can ship private cloud and on-
premise versions of their software. We are a Series-A stage company based in
Los Angeles working great customers including Travis CI, npm, Code Climate,
Sysdig, Circle CI and many others. We are a small team looking to grow in some
key positions.

One of the most important next hires will be a QA Lead to own the testing of
our hosted and on premise products. If you have experience building and
scaling test automation it would be great to talk. Experience with Ansible,
Golang and Docker are big pluses for us.

In this role you will be:

• Building and scaling test automation

• Performing manual tests and developing effective testing plans

• Implementing best practices to integrate QA into the development process

We are also looking for engineers to help build and scale our products.
Experience with Golang, Javascript, Docker and bash are key in this role. In
this position you will be:

• Delivering critical features of our installable and hosted products

• Participating in architecture and design decisions about the product

• Managing production servers

Sound interesting? Want to talk? Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
ajoynt
Backend Engineer with a love of Python: DENVER ONSITE $100k-$150k and equity
(based on experience)

Us: At n.io (single letter domain!) we believe there should be seamless
connection of any device, any measurable and any signal--unrestricted in
volume, real-time and intelligent. The n.io platform empowers that vision.

Connect any device and any type of signal. Apply logic, control, and
automation anywhere. Deliver transformational value.

Our Mission: Create universal interoperability, intelligence & automation for
humans, machines & data.

You: If developing transformative software is your thing, this is the job for
you. The n.io platform itself operates as a backend but our engineers work
across the entire stack. Responsibilities include writing code to support the
integration of the n.io platform as well as systems that rely on it,
diagnosing issues both internally and externally, and architecting complex
systems for a unique portfolio of projects (industrial, agriculture and retail
to name a few) that work in true real-time.

For more information, or to apply, email our Very Special Agent Andrew Joynt
at ajoynt (at)n(dot)io

~~~
whalesalad
I really wish your homepage was more descriptive. It reads like a Silicon
Valley (HBO) parody. Like what does your company _actually do_ ???

~~~
asimuvPR
From here: [https://n.io/whynio/](https://n.io/whynio/)

It seems they build a dashboard of sorts.

------
martinshen
Smartcar | Backend Engineer | SF & Mountain View | Onsite

I'm an early employee at Smartcar. When I was job hunting back in the October,
I looked at early stage startups in interesting spaces like eSports, VR,
insurance, automotive etc. Smartcar is an automotive-related startup that's
building the developer platform for the connected car.

Smartcar is in a massive space (auto-related industry is 10% of US GDP), has a
great team, is well funded with an amazing investor, we're making money and
tons of other great early traction.

We're looking to hire 3 engineers ASAP. Your voice will be heard and you will
determine the company's technical roadmap.

You should be a generalist who will be tasked with designing a modern API
platform for cars, building secure web and API backends, integrating with
testing, coverage and deployment pipelines and more. Our stack is Node.js,
Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

$95K to $130K + up to 1.0% equity

Interested? email me at Martin@Smartcar.com or call me at 415 404 5650

~~~
rorykoehler
Are you really called Smartcar? Is that not the name of the really really
famous Mercedes backed micro-cars? Surely they won't let that slide...

~~~
rev_bird
It's not, surprisingly: Their brand is "Smart"; I'm assuming we call them
"Smart cars" because "Smarts" sounds weirder than "Toyotas."

~~~
rorykoehler
Trademark law generally covers you (sometimes after a lengthly legal battle)
if there is a chance that you could be confused for the other party which in
this case I clearly was. It was the first thing I thought in fact.

~~~
georgemcbay
"which in this case I clearly was. It was the first thing I thought in fact."

FWIW, I made the same mistake. My first thought on reading the post was "How
could he be an early employee of Smartcar if he started last October? Those
cars have been on the road for years..."

Reading the rest of the post made it clear he was talking about something
different, but though IANAL it seems like a pretty obvious trademark problem
if they get big enough to be noticed by the maker of Smart cars, particularly
since you can't just let trademark problems slide (unlike copyright, etc)
without potentially weakening your trademark to the point where you lose it.

------
ddeparolesa
Give Lively | New York, NY / NYC | ONSITE | Full Time

We create digital products for social good. Help us make philanthropy an
active, conscious, and enjoyable part of people's everyday lives by creating
products that help people "give better".

We're unique in that we're able to experiment in the social good space in a
blue sky fashion, using our skills to come up with the best products to
encourage giving and support the mission of over 1.5+ million nonprofits in
the United States.

We're looking for an engineer who brings a passion for philanthropy, technical
experience, and the capacity iterate rapidly in a collaborative, agile manner
to join our team. Our stack currently includes Ruby on Rails, Node.JS,
React.js, iOS/Objective-C, SQL/Mongo, and Heroku.

We're fully funded and here for the long term. Our target comp for this role
is $100-$135k, with generous benefits.

Find our open jobs at [https://angel.co/give-
lively/jobs](https://angel.co/give-lively/jobs) or contact david [at]
givelively.org

Read about our latest offering, SwearJar for Slack, a bot that converts
colorful language into donations to charity on The Next Web:
[http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/04/20/swearjar-is-a-
sl...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/04/20/swearjar-is-a-slack-bot-
that-gives-to-charity-each-time-you-drop-a-naughty-word/)

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that learning _matters_ and that modern companies
can't afford to provide the same tired, low-quality experiences they've been
using for the last few decades. Our enterprise learning platform is used by
some of the largest companies in the world like Qualcomm, Walmart, and Twitter
to help their employees find great learning content from any source, share
knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards career goals -
and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees actually love to
use.

We're growing in a big way and are looking for experienced engineers to join
our team to help make enterprise learning better. Our "stack" is React + React
Native + Relay + GraphQL + Roda + Sequel + Postgres + etc.

* BACKEND ENGINEER, $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140642-backend-engineer](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140642-backend-engineer)

* MOBILE ENGINEER, $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140643-mobile-engineer](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140643-mobile-engineer)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER, $90-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140640-frontend-engineer](https://angel.co/pathgather/jobs/140640-frontend-engineer)

If you're interested, contact neville@pathgather.com, talk to us on AngelList,
leave a comment here... etc.

~~~
NobleLie
I'm impressed; that's one useful and smooth looking interface you have there
(just watched your demo)

Anything in particular about your service that one would be hard pressed to
find in another KM system?

I'd say im pretty interested (in the frontend eng position) and will send you
an email later (My name's Ben.)

~~~
nsamuell
Thanks! That video is pretty old, too, I actually think the interface is nicer
now in many ways :)

We're unique in the sense that our primary value is aggregation and curation
of other services. So you might use some KM system (like, say, Confluence) to
write up a "how to set up your environment" guide, but you then use Pathgather
to find, share, and track who has learned that piece of content. This works
particularly well when your learning content spans many different websites,
which is very common at large enterprises.

Look forward to hearing from you!

------
kellyBT
BitTorrent | jobs.bittorrent.com | San Francisco | Full Stack Web Developer,
C++ Engineer | Full-time, ONSITE

BitTorrent has created a rewrite of their P2P protocol for LIVE video
streaming. Incredibly low latency (<10s), without the hassle of CDNs and pre-
provisioning. Revolutionary tech for sports, news, and any other live
programming. Come join a good humored, extremely bright team of engineers.
Tech Times article: [http://bit.ly/283yxQQ](http://bit.ly/283yxQQ)

Full coverage benefits including vision and dental. Salary $100-160k + equity
3+ years professional experience required

Full Stack Web Developer
[[http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q8d9...](http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q8d9Vfw9&j=opEc3fw2)]

C++ Engineer
[[http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q8d9...](http://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&c=q8d9Vfw9&j=oBPg3fwt)]

------
davkal
Weaveworks | London, Berlin, San Francisco | Mostly ONSITE | Full-time | open
source | [https://www.weave.works/](https://www.weave.works/)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices and container tools

* Senior frontend dev: design UIs for our various container tools, visualize networks and data traffic

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us code in Go or JS on tools for containerized applications that run
on Docker or Kubernetes. Those tools enable developers to focus all of their
energies on the application itself. Tools like Weave Scope observe components
and their interactions to provide visibility and insights; and provide runtime
control over the resulting system.

We offer flexible hours with a good work-life balance, with a typical day
going from 10am-6pm. All our tools are open source:
[https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks)

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 30 mins hangout, 3h take home coding challenge, in person
interview w/ future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line at jobs (at) weave.works

------
alpha_ori
Software Engineer | [https://swiftstack.com](https://swiftstack.com) | SF Bay
Area | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer

SwiftStack helps companies address the rapid growth of valuable but
unstructured data. We build an object storage system capable of safely storing
many petabytes of data and effectively managing the ecosystem of machines,
devices, and drives that it takes to do so. We do all of this on commodity
hardware so that companies can build out storage behind their firewall in a
way that is both cost-effective and optimized for them personally.

Some relevant info:

* Our stack is primarily Python with some Go, but we know you can learn those things if you don’t know them already.

* Our headquarters is in San Francisco, and we have a small office in San Jose as well.

* We have a small team that punches way above its weight class.

* We love open source. Our storage engine is based on OpenStack Swift, and we’re big contributors to it as well as other open source projects.

We’re looking for talented engineers of all stripes. If you have a strong
background in storage management, distributed systems, or devops, then we’re
particularly interested, but many of our number began as very gifted web
developers with a hunger to learn something new.

Our interview process: (1) intro with founder + entertaining technical phone
screen, (2) onsite, technically focused interview that's mostly small work-
sample programming that you perform on your own computer, + meeting the team
(3) there is no number 3.

To apply: [https://www.swiftstack.com/jobs/](https://www.swiftstack.com/jobs/)

Thank you!

~~~
hash2016
Hello, would you be hiring candidates on OPT (F1 visa)?

------
mbthomas
Blink Health | New York (Manhattan/Soho) | Full Time | Onsite | $100K-200K +
equity | [https://www.blinkhealth.com](https://www.blinkhealth.com)

We offer 10k for each successful referral as well. Just send a resume to my
inbox and then follow-up with an intro e-mail.

Blink Health has quietly raised the largest series A in NYC this year. Our
goal is to provide Americans unprecedented access to the lowest available
prices for pharmaceuticals. We're building the connective tissue across all
players in the pharma space and creating the technical and data infrastructure
across payers, providers, patients and pharma.

Having recently grown our engineering team to 20, now we're looking for:

\- Lead Security Engineer (our first Security hire): a pragmatist who is
committed to building products that defend our users and possess an
understanding of cryptographic principles and tools and penetration testing.
Will guide our team to design secure systems and will attack and defend those
systems.

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer: has experience with broad array data
storage technologies (Hadoop/MapReduce, Redshift, Spark). Can build data
pipelines from the ground up. Expert in SQL and NoSQL.

\- Python expert to work with us full-stack: define best coding and software
architecture practices, lead efforts to open-source internal projects, and
build out core infrastructure.

\- Senior Product Managers: lead product strategy for a functional team
consisting of front/backend engineers, and business stakeholders. eCommerce /
consumer web experience is a huge plus.

\- Graphic Designers: design beautiful, accessible products.

Thanks. Michael Thomas, CTO

CONTACT: mthomas@blinkhealth.com

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | Remote | Software Developer

Help build the future of outdoor mapping at Gaia GPS. We work as a distributed
12-person team, currently throughout the US and Canada. Gaia GPS is boot-
strapped, has been in business since 2009, and we hired 3 people in the last 3
months based on 8 months of crazy growth.

Every single person at the company makes and builds. Ten of twelve people
contribute to the code, and everyone contributes to the writing, media, and
product design.

We have the most flexible work environment, which lets all of us balance
family and other interests, with work.

We offer 4 weeks of vacation, and another 12 paid holidays that can be
shuffled around. We provide 2 months of paid maternity, 1 month of paid
paternity, and additional unpaid leave.

We provide the best computers, monitors, tablets, and other home office
equipment. We reimburse home internet and mobile phone bills. We also have an
annual 4-day retreat, such as to Tahoe, to hang-out and mingle the remote
team. We like to comp expenses for any sort of books or other materials for
learning.

If you already use Gaia GPS or other technology outdoors, tell us about it. We
heavily favor candidates who do. You must have published complex websites,
apps, or other software. Your application should include links to either open
source software, or apps/websites you have helped build.

Email jobs@gaiagps.com. We intend to complete this hiring round in July or
August. Our interview process is a series of technical interviews via video
chat, with no onsites because we have no HQ.

~~~
boulos
I'm not looking for a job, but I tell everyone I hike with about you guys.
Gaia GPS is easily one of the best $20 purchases I've made. Glad to hear
things are going so well!

------
jevanish
Lighthouse | [http://GetLighthouse.com](http://GetLighthouse.com) | ON SITE in
San Francisco

## Looking for: Founding Product Engineer

Employees quit managers, not companies. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable.

It’s crazy managers aren’t given more help. We're changing that by helping
managers with the fundamentals of good management with software.

## You:

You're a talented engineer who wants to own full-stack development and product
architecture, and is excited by the opportunity to build and lead a team as
the company grows. You’ll be taking over for (or managing, your choice) an
offshore team that has helped build out the product to profitability and
hundreds of paying customers.

If you want to build an awesome product and team that helps more people love
coming to work, with the processes and systems you feel are best, this is a
big opportunity, with the equity/upside to match.

## Tech stack: Rails, Capistrano, html/scss, bootstrap, jQuery, Postgres,
Stripe, GCal API

* Interested in the role? Email Jason at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line.

Sorry, please no recent code school grads (We need you to already have startup
experience).

------
snewman
Scalyr | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE)

Frontend Engineer: $110-160K, >=0.3% equity

DevOps Evangelist: $130-180K, >=0.5% equity

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
Now it's time to spread the word. We offer the equity, influence, and fun of
an early-stage company, with stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture.
We have great backers, strong traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've
built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can
honestly say this is my favorite so far.

Frontend Engineer: we earn our keep by giving users unprecedentedly fast and
easy tools for exploring vast amounts of operational data. That starts with
our unique backend query engine, but it doesn't mean anything without an
equally amazing frontend. We're building a brand-new web app that adds
features while removing complexity, all with an eye to performance. As a
ground-up rewrite, there's lots of opportunity for you to have a significant
impact. If you care about user experience, enjoy great engineering, and want
to join an experienced team where you can really stretch yourself, we'd love
to hear from you.

DevOps Evangelist: if you're passionate about enlightened server operations,
appreciate good tools, and would like the chance to bring a great tool to
great customers, we should talk. We've had success with meaty posts like
[https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-
of-s...](https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-of-s...). and
[http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/).
Join us and you'll have the chance to write meaningful articles, engage with
fellow engineers, and spread the word on a great product. If you have an
engineering background, experience in operations, and a love of communicating,
drop me a line!

If either of these roles sound interesting, please reach out to
jobs@scalyr.com.

------
jrmurad
Electronifie | New York, NY | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.electronifie.com/](http://www.electronifie.com/)

Position: Full-Stack JavaScript Engineer

Stack: Node, Meteor, React, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Redis, Python

Salary: $125-175k + equity

Benefits: full heath/dental/vision coverage, 4 weeks vacation

Hours: flexible hours with good work-life balance, typical day from 10am-6pm

Team: we are a 20+ person company with 5 engineers

Electronifie has launched a corporate bond trading platform using a
distributed microservice-oriented architecture with CQRS. We are seeking an
experienced software engineer to help us continue to develop in response to
user feedback.

Check out one of our conference presentations to learn more about our system:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_VHWQa1k0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_VHWQa1k0k)

Please submit a professional statement, LinkedIn profile or resume to
careers@electronifie.com to apply.

------
jaz46
Pachyderm (W15): Love Golang, Docker and distributed systems?

San Francisco -- Onsite only

pachyderm.io, github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

Pachyderm is just 4 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Salaries start at $100k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This
position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer

* Front-end UI/UX -- Own the entire front-end, admin dashboard, and user interface for Pachyderm!

Our hiring process: The entire process is focused around strong communication
skills and simulating our actual work environment, not BS coding questions:

* Step 1: Friendly chat with founder to get to know each other

* Step 2: Technical phone screen

* Step 3: Take home problem

* Step 4: Onsite

------
trevorgerhardt
JavaScript Engineer | Conveyal | New York/Brussel/Paris/DC/Atlanta | Full time
| Remote

Conveyal enables people and institutions to make smarter decisions, applying
our technical expertise in open source software and open data to create
improved transportation systems, more livable cities, and a better world. We
give equal consideration to the social, environmental, and financial outcomes
of our work (the triple bottom line).

Conveyal is a small, flat organization. We make space for each other to take
ownership of projects that inspire us. We’re urban planners, programmers,
geographers and cartographers with deep domain knowledge and passion for
transportation.

We’re looking for an experienced and well rounded engineer. You’ll be taking
on a prominent role in our public transportation data management projects.
You’ll be both building out new features and enhancing current ones. You’ll
help prototype new ideas and take responsibility for the codebase. You’ll be
part of the design process and will give input on feature discussions.

To apply, email jobs@conveyal.com with CV and work samples.

See more: conveyal.com/jobs

~~~
franciscop
Note for possible remote workers: only from UTC-8 to UTC+3

~~~
trevorgerhardt
For full time living locations. Nomads can head for multi-month trips.

------
femto
RF Technology Pty. Ltd | Sydney, Australia (Thornleigh) | ONSITE

RFT does software defined radio, in the range DC-1GHz, up to 100+ Watts, with
an emphasis on private networks for public safety and other critical systems.
We are a "hard core" engineering company, doing our own hardware design and
manufacturing, and all software from the antenna to the IP packet and back. We
distribute and OEM base stations, PAs and other components around the world.

We're looking for an RF engineer, the following attributes being desirable:

* an experienced expert in receivers and power amplifiers, design and manufacturing

* experience with narrow band radio in voice mode (ie. very low phase noise, high intermodulation rejection)

* experience with digital radio communications.

* knows DSP, communications and information theory, as they relate to radio receivers and transmitters.

* knows how to code, but doesn't need to be an expert.

If the perfect candidate came along, we would also consider a second position
with the following attributes

* DSP guru (with an emphasis on communications)

* Knows communications and information theory

* Good experience with programming DSPs and FPGAs

* Working knowledge of electronic design

Please email jobs@rftechnology.com.au

------
welchmt
||-Ripple-|| San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Fulltime.
[https://ripple.com/](https://ripple.com/)

Come build & deliver enterprise blockchain software infrastructure to process
trillions of transactions globally.

Senior Software Engineer- (Fullstack/Backend - Node.js preferred, Java, Scala,
Python, Ruby great too!)

DevOps- (Salt- Chef- Puppet- Docker- AWS)

Information Security Engineer- (Red Team or Blue Team?)

Interview Process: Screen, Phone Interview, Onsite -> Decision
[https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

[https://github.com/ripple](https://github.com/ripple)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2YHhLkOO9g)
(Ripple overview 2 minute video)

email me at Mwelch@ripple.com or apply through our careers page

------
kevTheDev
Catapult | Full Time | Remote (Europe)

What: On demand staffing for retail, office and hospitality, sort of like Uber
for staff

$: £45k - £60k depending on experience & location. Plus equity, conferences,
choice of equipment, l&d budget etc

Hiring process: Initial phone interview (~30 minutes), technical and team fit
interview (~4 hours), paid trial day.

* Ruby, Rails, React, some Swift & Java for apps * Small remote friendly team, everybody has input on the product * A "no questions asked" policy for L&D, if you need materials to learn a new tech, we’ll make sure it happens

To Begin:
[https://joincatapult.typeform.com/to/XeOMy4](https://joincatapult.typeform.com/to/XeOMy4)

More about the role: [https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/full-stack-rails-developer-
at-ca...](https://unicornhunt.io/jobs/full-stack-rails-developer-at-catapult)

------
punteney
Manzama | Bend, OR | Onsite or US Remote | Full-time

Head of Engineering, Senior Fullstack Developer, Data Scientist/Engineer

Manzama is an enterprise SaaS platform that helps professionals find, discover
and monitor news that is important to them and their clients. We've been
around for a little over 6 years, focused on the legal vertical, and are
profitable with very loyal and happy customers. We are looking for a Head of
Engineering, Senior Developers, and Data Scientist/Engineers to join our small
but growing team. You'll be an integral part of building and expanding our
current platform including expanding our machine learning and NLP
functionalities to help us deliver the most relevant news possible. We are
based in beautiful Bend, Oregon but we do support remote workers as well.

Tech: Python, Django, Postgres, Solr, GCE, BigQuery, Datastore

You can email me directly at jamesp@manzama.com for more details or to apply

------
leaper2
Magic Leap | multiple positions | Dania Beach, FL; Mountain View, CA | Onsite
| Full-Time; Intern | Visa (full time) | Computer Vision; Embedded; Machine
Learning

[http://magicleap.com/](http://magicleap.com/)

Magic Leap is an eclectic group of visionaries, rocket scientists, wizards,
and gurus from the fields of film, robotics, visualization, software,
computing, and user experience. We are growing quickly, and this is the time
to get on board and play a role in shaping the way people will be interacting
with the world tomorrow.

In the press: [http://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-
vr/](http://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-vr/)

We are hiring in the following areas:

    
    
      computer vision
      machine learning
      embedded systems
      software engineering
      hardware and pcb design
      android systems
      embedded algorithm optimization
      game dev tools (Unity, Unreal Engine)
      cloud computing/apis
    

For more information or to apply: [http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-
wanted](http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-wanted)

~~~
fitzwatermellow
Neal Stephenson __and __Graeme Devine on the bridge? Wizards, indeed ;)

~~~
neurotology
Are you serious??? I would love to hear more.

A lot of things make sense in this light, especially the location.

Here's a forum thread from 2003 with a thowaway comment on the same topic,
about the 5th or 6th post.

[http://www.planetcrap.com/topics/782/66/](http://www.planetcrap.com/topics/782/66/)

------
vikp
Dataquest | San Francisco, CA | Data Engineer | Full-time | Onsite or Remote

At Dataquest ([https://www.dataquest.io](https://www.dataquest.io)), we're
building the future of online education. Most online learning has turned into
"let me throw up a bunch of videos and call it a course". We help people
actually learn and demonstrate their skills (we're all self-taught). Our paths
take people from zero coding knowledge all the way through to getting jobs at
companies like 3M and Fitbit. Our cohesive curriculum, interactive learning by
doing approach, project focus, and strong learning community are critical to
this process.

We're constantly trying new learning techniques and refining our approach.
We're profitable and control our own destiny, so we have a lot of latitude to
do what's best for our students, not what's best for VCs.

We've been teaching data analysis and data science to tens of thousands of
students a month, but we want to expand into teaching data engineering.
Because we teach interactively, this both involves building backends (like
Spark clusters), and teaching students how to use those backends in end-to-end
data pipelines.

This position will have a lot of autonomy in creating and building a data
engineering curriculum. Nobody is teaching data engineering well online, and
this is a great way to shape the future of the field. If you're passionate
about building data infrastructure and teaching others to do the same, we'd
love to chat. We'd prefer strong knowledge in Python, Docker, and PostgreSQL
at the minimum.

Email me at vik at dataquest.io if this sounds interesting!

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform being adopted on Amazon.com. We are modernizing
the company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance,
API design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility.
Basically, we need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 95% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. We use these tools (but don't
expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

If you're interested in engineering or technical program manager roles, drop
us an email: aui-hn (@) amazon (.) com

------
pliu
500px | Toronto, Canada | Full time | Onsite

500px is a photo community and marketplace for discovering, sharing, buying,
and selling inspiring photography powered by creative people around the world.
We are well funded, backed by great investors and the company is growing super
fast. Join us and help us build the very best place to show and sell photos.

Our architecture is a Ruby on Rails monolith surrounded by a constellation of
Go based microservices. There are a wide variety of technologies and
distributed systems in use, and you will always be welcome and encouraged to
learn something new and to touch any part of the stack. We are passionate
about what we ship, we care deeply about our craft and our users, and
absolutely everything at 500px is made with love.

We are hiring many roles and disciplines, but we are especially looking for:

* Devops and site reliability engineers

* Backend and frontend engineers

* Data engineers

* Tooling engineers

Check us out and let's build something cool:
[https://about.500px.com/jobs/](https://about.500px.com/jobs/)

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable's mission is to expand human productivity by letting people create
tools to organize their world. Unlike single-purpose apps, we think of
Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that people can repurpose to create
their own applications. Our product roadmap is filled with interesting
enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will push the boundaries of
Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android. There are 14 of us right now, with backgrounds from Google,
Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly motivated and
capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams, with end-to-end
ownership of projects and rapid iteration. We’ve raised over $10 million in
funding.

We recently released calendar view, which you can read about here:
[https://uxdesign.cc/making-and-breaking-the-grid-
ee0741f86dc](https://uxdesign.cc/making-and-breaking-the-grid-ee0741f86dc)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon. Our
team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use of
novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance in
predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterates quickly in order to
stay on the cutting edge.

We're looking for an experienced, data-science-leaning software developer that
is comfortable with big data and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, I'd love to chat or buy you coffee. Email me
(Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief introduction.
(Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with whiteboard
coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

------
adrianhon
Six to Start | London or REMOTE | Full-time

We make the world's most successful smartphone fitness games with over 3
million players. Every day, we receive emails telling us how our games have
literally improved our players' health and, in some cases, even saved their
lives. Talk about job satisfaction!

Our flagship games, Zombies, Run! and The Walk, combine innovative real-world
gameplay with captivating stories and design. We want to find someone who can
help us improve our existing games and develop new games that are just as
revolutionary and innovative as Zombies, Run!
[http://www.zombiesrungame.com](http://www.zombiesrungame.com)

* Web Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-developer/](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/web-developer/)

* Senior iOS Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-develope...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-ios-developer/)

* Senior Android Developer: [http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-deve...](http://www.sixtostart.com/onetoread/2016/senior-android-developer/)

------
jasonshen
Etsy — [http://etsy.com](http://etsy.com) (Brooklyn, SF, UK, Dublin, Paris,
Remote)

Etsy is a global marketplace for handmade, vintage, and craft goods. Our
mission is to reimagine commerce in ways that build a more fulfilling and
lasting world.

We're a 10 year-old B Corp that went public in 2015 and had $2.4B worth of
marketplace revenue take place across our site and mobile apps.

We're hiring for engineers, designers, PM's and more at
[http://etsy.com/careers](http://etsy.com/careers)

My own team is actively hiring for an awesome product designer who's strong in
mobile app design:
[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/oDhY1fwD](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/oDhY1fwD)

Shoot me an email if you're interested: jshen@etsy.com

~~~
ryantbrown
Do you know if the "Full Stack Software Engineer" position is open to Remote
candidates as well?

[https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/oJoaWfwX](https://www.etsy.com/careers/job/oJoaWfwX)

------
cedsav
Infrastructure-Operations Engineer | FormAssembly.com | REMOTE | $80K - $100K

We run FormAssembly.com, a leading form building and data processing service
designed for the Enterprise. We're remote-first, lean, bootstrapped,
profitable, and growing rapidly - thanks to our impressive roster of
customers. You can read what our customers think of our service here:
[https://appexchange.salesforce.com/listingDetail?listingId=a...](https://appexchange.salesforce.com/listingDetail?listingId=a0N300000016ac6EAA)

We are looking for an Infrastructure-Operations Engineer to help support and
improve FormAssembly. To succeed, you'll need solid Linux skills, experience
with high-availability cloud-based environments, PHP-based application stacks
(such as nginx and php-fpm), and a comfort investigating any problem and
asking for help when needed. Experience with security and compliance a plus.

We offer a salary in the $80K - $100K range with stock options in a growth
stage company, health benefits, 401K, 4 weeks paid vacation time. Position is
full-time remote.

To learn more about the position and apply, go to
[https://formassembly.workable.com/j/510FDB5F27](https://formassembly.workable.com/j/510FDB5F27)

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

Vacancies:

* Senior software engineer, Product

* Senior software engineer, Data Platform

* Senior operations engineer

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with around
50,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 100 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for senior software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. front-end,
API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax platform,
data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill and
career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now.

[https://freeagent.workable.com](https://freeagent.workable.com)

[http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent](http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent)

------
bradhe
Reflect | Senior Software Engineers | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We’re looking to add experienced software engineers to our team to help build,
scale, and manage our hosted and on-prem platforms. Engineers in these roles
will help define much of the technical direction of Reflect. You’ll get to
work with everyone on our small team and wear lots of different hats, both
technical and non-technical.

Reflect is considered infrastructure by our customers so service availability
is extremely important to our business. We all practice DevOps and we deploy
our stack amongst many different cloud providers. We’re golang on the backend
and ES6/React on the front end with some services and tools written in Ruby.

Reflect is the API for data visualization, solving the data visualization
problem for developers the way Twilio solves communication, Stripe solves
payments, and Sendgrid solves email: by making it a service. With Reflect,
developers can add data visualization to their web and mobile applications in
minutes.

email me: brad@reflect.io or checkout our postings at
[http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z](http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z)

------
derekliu51
Lead Developer | TheGuarantors | New York, NY | Salary range: $100k+ depending
on experience + options | On-site

[https://angel.co/l/MTKa2](https://angel.co/l/MTKa2)

Join us as our first internal tech hire! You will build a tech team and grow
to become our CTO. We are an InsureTech/Fintech company backed by 12
investors, including top-tier US and European Venture Capitalists.

Renting in New York City is tough. Our goal is to make it easier for renters
and landlords.

TheGuarantors act as a guarantor for renters without sufficient credit, income
or without credit history, such as students, recent graduates, and ex-pats.

Renters can qualify for the apartment of their dreams, while landlords can
rest easy knowing their rent will be paid.

------
scg
San Francisco | Founding Engineer | Alien Labs | Full-Time, On-site | VISA |
[https://angel.co/alien-labs](https://angel.co/alien-labs)

Alien Labs is building bots that automate routine or repetitive work, allowing
teams to spend more time on work that requires creativity and emotional
intelligence.

We don't care about the source of your education, we care about your
abilities!

Day to day you will:

    
    
      - Apply state-of-the-art NLP methods to valuable
        real-world applications
      - Prototype and optimize deep learning systems
      - Work with our proprietary corpus of user data
      - Work with other engineers and designers to develop new
        features and easy-to-use interactions
      - Actively influence which technologies and frameworks we
        use across our stack
    

You are:

    
    
      - Excited to build products that span many services &
        technologies
      - Familiar with one or more backend programming languages
        (Python, Go, C++, Ruby, etc.)
      - Interested in developing creative and polished
        conversational UI/UX
      - Comfortable with theoretical computer science,
        algorithms, reading research papers, etc.
      - Bonus: Research or practical experience with Machine
        Learning, Deep Learning (TensorFlow, Theano, Torch,
        Caffe, etc.) or NLP (NLTK, spaCy, etc.)
      - Bonus: Experience with computer science (ACM, USACO, IOI
        CodeJam, TopCoder, etc.) or math (IMO, USAMO, PUTNAM)
        competitions.
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Generous equity package, (1.0% – 4.0%) including a 10-year
        exercise window and benefits (vacation days, health, dental,
        vision insurance)
      - Competitive salary ($75K – $125K)
      - State of the art equipment (laptop, monitor, headphones, etc.)
      - Free lunch, dinner, snacks, etc.
      - Introvert friendly environment (closed floor plan, few
        interruptions, etc.)
    

Details at [https://angel.co/alien-labs/jobs/134898-founding-
engineer](https://angel.co/alien-labs/jobs/134898-founding-engineer)

------
jtopper
The Scale Factory | London, UK | {DevOps,WebOps,Automation} Engineer, up to
70k UKP | Onsite or Remote (UK only) | Full Time

The Scale Factory is a growing London-based consultancy. We design, build,
operate, support and scale Linux infrastructure for clients of various sizes,
across a number of business sectors, including media, e-commerce, finance and
pharmaceuticals.

We’re looking to expand our team. If you're interested, you'll ideally have
production experience with:

* Linux (either CentOS or Ubuntu)

* Configuration management (preferably Puppet, but a CM mindset is more important than the specific tool)

* AWS

You'll work on new infrastructure builds, typically on AWS but also on other
platforms, and you'll work with customers' development teams on continuous
delivery pipelines, and on making their platforms more robust and performant.
You'll also work with other members of our team on enhancing our products,
including our suite of reusable puppet manifests, and improving the way we
deliver our services.

If you’re interested in working with us, please introduce yourself by email to
careers@scalefactory.com - if you don’t have a CV immediately to hand, that’s
fine, but we’ll need to see one eventually. Initially we'll chat by Skype or
Hangouts, and if we get on, we'll give you a technical skills assessment which
reflects the type of work we do. After that, there'll be an opportunity to
chat with other members of the team (in person, on Skype again, or on IRC or
similar) before we make an offer.

More detail at
[http://www.scalefactory.com/team/careers](http://www.scalefactory.com/team/careers)

~~~
TomAnthony
As a Scale Factory client, I can say anyone joining SF would be joining a
great team. Happy to confidentially answer any questions interested people may
have. :)

------
gregwebs
Karius | Menlo Park, CA | onsite | full-time Sr. Software Engineer

I am an early engineer at Karius. I work here to help create revolutionary
technology in a great work environment.

Our technology stack on the front-end is React + TypeScript with great VSCode
integration (we will publish this on github as a starter kit, it is really a
great development experience). On the backend we are out-growing many of our
original startup systems and taking the time to make sure things are well-
architected going forward. You will play an important role in shaping how
these systems work at Karius.

There is a lot of collaboration at Karius. Working on the backend means
getting to know biologists. Working on the front-end means getting to know
designers and being involved with product design and marketing.

Our ideal hiring process would be based around working on a small project
onsite with you so that we both understand what it is like to work together.

gstock@kariusdx.com [https://angel.co/karius/jobs/89401-senior-full-stack-
enginee...](https://angel.co/karius/jobs/89401-senior-full-stack-engineer)

www.kariusdx.com

------
gd832
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite

David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider.

The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck in the 20th century: paper-
based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging $300 / hour, only 15% of
Americans with serious legal problems even seek the help of a lawyer. For
everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in 1,000,000 of us seek
justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the 0th percentile for
customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the necessary scale to
combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5 years, the Supreme Court
has allowed businesses to eliminate them.

The technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
sinak
Electronic Frontier Foundation | [https://eff.org](https://eff.org) | San
Francisco, CA | Software Engineer

The EFF fights for an Internet free of surveillance and censorship.

EFF is looking for a Software Engineer with:

* Strong programming skills with one of our server-side languages: Python, PHP, JavaScript, or Ruby.

* Familiarity with HTML, CSS, and client-side JavaScript.

* A love of free and open-source software. Experience with a CMS like WordPress or Drupal is a plus.

This is a full-time position based in EFF's San Francisco office. Because our
team benefits from close communication with the attorneys, technologists, and
activists at EFF, working remotely is not an option.

EFF is an amazing place to work. You'll join a team of developers and
designers to lead high-impact campaigns that protect civil liberties online.

Apply here: [https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.eff.org/opportunities/jobs/software-engineer)

(Dear recruiters/outsourcing agencies: Please don't contact us as we're not
interested at this time.)

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of ~60 engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark/Hadoop, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS. We're also looking
for data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

------
arjun810
Gradescope - [https://gradescope.com](https://gradescope.com) | Berkeley, CA |
full time | ONSITE

Assessment in education is broken -- instructors spend hours grading, and yet
don't get a clear picture of what their students are struggling with.
Gradescope lets instructors give out the same paper-based assignments they've
always used, but then grade them online, while keeping track of the exact
mistakes made by every student on every question. This enables unprecedented
data analytics: we can reveal which concepts a student needs help with, or
which questions are too difficult. To top it off, instructors finish grading
in half the time.

Our product has been used to grade over 8 million questions belonging to over
100,000 students. We recently raised a seed round, and are hiring a full-stack
engineer to join our team of 6. We offer market-rate salary with generous
equity. We've got a Rails backend with some React on the frontend.

If you’re interested, please email jobs@gradescope.com.

~~~
kalu
Wow, wish I had a product like this as a grad student.

------
ernstvn
REMOTE ONLY - GitLab We're hiring production engineers, developers, UX
designers, and more, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can contribute. GitLab is an open-source Ruby
on Rails project with over 1000 contributors.

~~~
Locke
My recent experience with Gitlab:

Went through several interviews with them, including their technical interview
and had a blast. Met some nice folks and was having a lot of fun interviewing
with them.

Was told, "I am confident that you would be a great addition to the team."

Then I hit a wall when Sid (sytse here on HN) was unavailable to perform the
next interview for an indeterminate amount of time. Ended up waiting 2 weeks
between interviews.

During that time I received an offer from another company and, asked if they
could move things along or, perhaps, provide some timeline. At that time they
made an informal offer via email.

Then, there were two problems as I see it:

1\. The offer was significantly less than the floor I had given during the
screening interview when asked about salary expectations. During that
interview, the interviewer gave no indication that my expectations were out of
line with Gitlab's salaries. [1]

2\. When I finally interviewed with Sid, there was no mention or
acknowledgement that an offer had been made.

My interview with Sid was tough, and definitely not what I was expecting after
my earlier success interviewing with the company. Ultimately, he decided not
to continue with my candidacy. I don't want to get into a "he said, she said"
thing here, so I'll leave it at that.

I hope this post does not come off as "sour grapes". My objective is not to
trash anyone at Gitlab, there are a lot of great folks over there. I think
there were some surprises in their process and I would have liked to have
known these things upfront before I contacted them.

[1] While I was still interviewing they edited their handbook to indicate that
"Many of our team members who have joined have taken a decrease in
compensation." [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/#compens...](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/people-
operations/#compensation-principles)

~~~
sytse
Hi Locke,

Thanks for the feedback. I'm sorry it took so long to schedule the interview
with me. This was because of our company summit in Austin, but we should have
made this clear to you up front.

1\. Currently we ask for compensation information early in the process (during
the screening call [https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/hiring/#screening-
call](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/hiring/#screening-call) ) and the
person asking will note the information in our applicant tracking system. We
don't give feedback at that time. We're working towards a global compensation
structure where we can tell candidates the compensation earlier in the
process. Due to having people in 26 countries this will take quite some time.

2\. I'm very sorry for this. I was not aware that an offer was made to you
when I talked with you. The cause of the offer being made prematurely was that
we wanted to inform you that we couldn't match your floor. Due to a
misunderstanding between me and the person that made you the offer this was
communicated to you as an offer instead of a heads up about the maximum
compensation.

I'm sorry you had a bad experience being interviewed by me. Your private
feedback about this was great and I'll follow up with you about the changes we
made to made future interviews better.

I hope you're OK with me responding to your post. I assume it is OK since
you're also posting in public.

~~~
Locke
Hi Sid,

Thanks for the follow-up. I appreciate it and I'm glad that my feedback might
help improve your hiring process.

I don't mind your comment, and I hope you understand that there are no hard
feelings at all. I hope you understand that my goal is not to damage Gitlab or
yourself in any way.

I would like to say, I've been impressed by the openness and transparency at
Gitlab, and I think this goes hand-in-hand with a desire to do the "right
thing" in every way.

It is with that in mind that I posted my experience, because I think there are
problems with the way our industry approaches hiring (as seen in our poor
diversity numbers, age discrimination, etc) and more openness can only help. I
wish more people shared their experiences, and I wish more companies were open
to refining their hiring processes.

~~~
sytse
Thanks, we certainly hope that openess can help us improve faster. We're
working on providing more information about our process to all participants in
[https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/...](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-com/www-gitlab-
com/merge_requests/2233/diffs)

------
jjirsa
Crowdstrike | Full-time | SF, Irvine, Seattle, DC, or Remote (US) |
www.crowdstrike.com

CrowdStrike (www.crowdstrike.com) is looking to hire a Sr. Engineer - Data
Services in the Seattle or Irvine area, to help us take our internal
automation to the next level.

We’re looking for a highly-technical, hands-on Engineer, who loves to work
with data plane services like Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Kafka and Hadoop, and
is comfortable building self-service APIs and automation around large-scale
critical systems.

Responsibilities

* Maintain a deep understanding of the data components - including Cassandra, ElasticSearch, Kafka, Zookeeper, Hadoop, and Spark, and use that understanding to operate and automate properly configured clusters.

* Develop infrastructure services to support the Crowdstrike engineering team’s pursuit of a full devops model.

* Work closely with Engineering and Customer Support to troubleshoot time-sensitive production issues, regardless of when they happen. 

* Keep petabytes of critical business data safe, and available. 

Please email me directly (my HN username)@crowdstrike.com if interested.

~~~
victor9000
>regardless of when they happen

Should I even bother asking about the culture and work/life balance?

~~~
jjirsa
Pretty good, honestly. Encourage you to email for more info.

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
jsstylos
IBM | Littleton, MA | API expert for Watson

Join IBM Watson and help build the leading cognitive API platform! We’re
looking for a software engineer or researcher to help define and standardize
the public REST APIs for the Watson Developer Cloud platform.

Are you passionate about creating usable developer experiences? Are you
interested in combining your software engineering expertise with user research
to improve API usability and consistency?

Responsibilities:

You will work with service teams to help define new REST and SDK APIs and
updates to existing APIs in the Watson Developer Cloud.

You will work with teams to revise and drive alignment around a set of API
guidelines ([https://github.com/watson-developer-cloud/api-
guidelines](https://github.com/watson-developer-cloud/api-guidelines)).

You will identify and prioritize usability and consistency issues with the
current APIs to be fixed in future versions.

Requirements:

You have solid communication skills.

You have expert software engineering knowledge.

You have experience creating public APIs or researching developer usability.

5+ years experience as a software engineer or PhD candidate

Willingness to relocate to Littleton, MA (ideally) or NYC.

Next steps:

Send your resume to jsstylos@us.ibm.com with the subject “API expert
candidate”. For bonus points include a cover letter with an assessment of the
current Watson Developer Cloud REST and SDK APIs
([http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/developercl...](http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/developercloud/)).

------
AustinBGibbons
Periscope Data | San Francisco | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/) Full Stack
Engineer (Ruby, Golang, CoffeeScript, Java, Python)

Periscope is a data analysis tool for data analysts that allows them to type
SQL queries and get charts really, really fast. Revenue has doubled twice in
the last 6 months. We have gone from jumpstarting our car to hanging on as the
car races up the hill.

    
    
        - In your first day you'll ship new code to production.
    
        - In your first week you'll ship at least one customer-facing feature.
    
        - In your first month you'll write code at every level of the stack.
    
        - In your first 6 months you'll rebuild a major piece of the Periscope stack.
    

More info: [https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-engineer)

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | London | Web Developer (full-stack) | full time, ONSITE

    
    
            =  =
         =        =
        =  BOILER  =
        =   ROOM   =
         =        =
            =  =
    

# Description

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from music hubs such as London, Berlin, New
York, Paris, LA and >60 other cities to music lovers all over the world. It
started as a webcam taped to a warehouse wall in East London - in five years
Boiler Room has grown to become the online home of underground music, and also
a complex broadcasting and editorial platform in its own right.

You’ll be an essential part of our product team currently consisting of 3
developers and 2 designers. You should have strong opinions about how web
development should be done in 2016, and you should be able to come up with and
implement new ideas for consuming & sharing online music experiences. Going
forward, we have some really exciting ideas around peer-to-peer audio and
video streaming - interest and/or expertise in that area would definitely be a
strong plus.

You'll be working in our river-side office in Wapping, East London, and you’ll
of course be able to go to and invite your friends to the exclusive parties
being live-streamed on the site.

# Stack/Keywords

React, Redux, ImmutableJS, CSS Modules, WordPress, Docker microservices,
RethinkDB

# Technical requirements

\- Strong understanding of modern JavaScript (ES6/7)

\- Up-to-date knowledge of current & upcoming web technologies, especially
relating to streaming audio & video content

\- Working understanding of / willingness to learn PHP & WordPress

# Nice to have

\- Interest in functional & functional reactive programming concepts (eg. Elm,
Haskell)

\- Familiarity with Event Sourcing / CQRS concepts

\- Passion for underground music culture

# Get in touch!

Email me at harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv with links to your GitHub and/or your CV
:)

~~~
wkentdag
Assuming you guys are not open to remote?

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | Experienced Full-stack Developers,
DevOps Engineers, and Software Engineers| On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k +
equity

We're a small team (18 people!) of engineers, designers, and product builders
that were brought in to help fix HealthCare.gov in the winter of 2013. Since
then, we've been working with the government to improve the services
HealthCare.gov provides. Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by
millions, converts 35% better, and halves the completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to fix, and it’s surprising how much can be
fixed by a small group of resourceful people with a Silicon Valley mindset,
deep technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants in
government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically
improve how our government serves its people. We believe that the services our
government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same way,
we'd love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/mee...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/10/22/the-l...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc.

To begin with, you'll be working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular,
Typescript as well as many other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out! Technology choice is
open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com)

If you're interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

------
AngelsBaseball
Los Angeles Angels | Angels.com | Anaheim, CA | Assistant Baseball Systems
Developer

Come join the LA Angels baseball operations department's analytics team as our
third full time developer. Since we are a small team you will get a chance to
contribute throughout the full tech stack on a variety of different projects
and technologies including C#, Python, Node.js, Angular, and Microsoft SQL
Server. This is a unique role for someone who has a passion for baseball and
wants to join a MLB front office to see the software they build contribute to
wins and loses on the field.

The full ad is available through the below link. All applications need to be
submitted through there, but feel free to forward any questions over to
bbops.dev@angels.com

[http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobskey...](http://baseballjobs.teamworkonline.com/teamwork/jobs/jobskey.cfm?s=Angels+Baseball#97513)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Developer Advocate, Design, Support

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a fourteen-person team (SF, Fort Worth, Victoria, Barcelona) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks - competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across the company, including design, engineering, and
marketing; in particular:

* Developer Advocate - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/)

* Lead Product Designer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/)

* Support Engineer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/) or
email jobs@rollbar.com

~~~
spikefromspace
Hi there, is the Support Engineer role remote? I live in Reno (about 200 miles
east of San Francisco).

~~~
brianr
Yes, it sure is!

------
jocatalin
Container Solutions | [https://container-solutions.com](https://container-
solutions.com) | Amsterdam, London, Zurich, REMOTE

We are looking for engineers who want to join a supportive, relaxed and
experimental environment where they can express their skills. Container
Solutions is a premium software consultancy & research company that focuses on
programmable infrastructure. We encourage entrepreneurial people; in the last
year several projects that started in Container Solutions grew as independent
companies.

We are looking currently for:

Systems Developers - Implement immutable infrastructure architecture & write
code for leading open source projects: Hashicorp tools, Mesos (frameworks),
K8s and own projects.

Application Developers - Write applications for drones, e-commerce, big data
and data science as well as for IoT devices

Support Engineers - Provide support for the systems we have built and
installed. These systems include DC/OS, Mesos and K8s.

UI/UX Developers - Create beautiful and usable interfaces and are especially
interested in building GUIs for distributed systems. Should have an affinity
with design thinking and from the beginning, are expected to lead ideation
sessions.

All our engineers are expected to share their knowledge at conferences and
within the company. Switching between projects/roles is common, people can
choose the project they’re most interested in.

We’re active in the open-source area (mainly where we have offices) via:
meetups (Docker, Hashiconf, Software Circus), conferences (our own conference
in Amsterdam: [https://www.software-circus.io](https://www.software-circus.io)
), workshops, code (Minimesos:
[https://github.com/ContainerSolutions/minimesos](https://github.com/ContainerSolutions/minimesos)
), books (Using Docker:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920035671.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920035671.do)
)

Ask me anything you wanna know and check our career page: [http://container-
solutions.com/careers/](http://container-solutions.com/careers/) Read about
culture here: [http://container-solutions.com/space-beyond-
culture/](http://container-solutions.com/space-beyond-culture/)

~~~
emilburzo
Are all the positions available for remote work?

~~~
jocatalin
We're open to experiment with remote candidates. We have 2 guys working
outside the office locations I listed, but they are still in UK (Leeds,
Edinburgh), where we have an office.

~~~
vishnugupta
Is remote working from Asia (India, to be specific) an option?

~~~
jocatalin
Hi, for remote candidates, we are looking for proofs of remote capabilities.
Open source projects, conference talks, any type of visibility. As we're based
in Europe we prefer candidates in our own timezones, because we do collaborate
on a daily basis. Or somebody we already know and trust (did business somehow
together).

------
mands
StackHut | London | Full Time | ONSITE

We’re a London-based startup working on a microservices-based “CloudOS” using
a mixture of Haskell and Linux systems technology (containers, minimal
distros, init systems, etc.) - with some DSLs, systems code, and distributed
systems thrown in. We want developers to spend more time writing core
business-logic and less time thinking about infrastructure.

We’re looking for our first technical hires, who will be working with us to
design and implement the core platform that will make this a reality. We have
a MVP in Python
([https://github.com/StackHut/stackhut);](https://github.com/StackHut/stackhut\);)
it gives a feel for what we’re trying to build, although is only a start.

We’re implementing this in Haskell, and are looking for talented functional
programmers preferably with some knowledge of Linux/Unix systems programming.
It’s a challenging role, working on hard problems, but the chance to work with
a top technical team and shape a company and product from the get-go.

We’re funded by top-tier infrastructure investors from the West Coast, and the
founders are highly-technical and ex-YC / PhD. Salaries are competitive and
include stock options. EU applicants welcome, although relocation would be
required. Any questions please comment, reach out on email (jobs at stackhut
dot com) or at
[https://stackhut.com/#/careers](https://stackhut.com/#/careers). Cheers!

------
alesdotio
Plecto | DevOps | Full time | ONSITE | Aarhus, Denmark

Plecto ([https://www.plecto.com/](https://www.plecto.com/)) is a small danish
SaaS startup that builds team-motivation software. We love new technologies
and are passionate about building solid architectures that scale. We are
looking for a full time DevOps to join our existing team of 3 developers. Do
you like optimizing code for performance and scaling cloud-based
infrastructure? Then we'd love to talk with you!

You should have an interest in these technologies:

\- AWS \- Python \- Django \- PostgreSQL \- DynamoDB \- ElasticSearch \-
Distributed Programming \- Websockets

We offer:

\- A competitive salary \- A great, relaxed work environment \- Very good
catered lunch \- Any hardware you need

Interested? You can e-mail me at ales@plecto.com!

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, ReactJS, Django,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery,
Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Junior/mid level front-end developer
      - Data engineer
      - DevOps engineer
      - Linux systems administrator
     

If this appeals to you, please email hn@gambitresearch.com

~~~
unboxed_type
Please note that you will be asked to solve rather difficult codility test for
rather short amount of time.

------
j_simpson
Ontario Institute for Cancer Research | Toronto, Canada | Computational
Biologist/Software Engineer | Onsite

My research group at the Ontario Institute for Cancer Research is looking for
a new member to help develop algorithms and methods for analyzing large
amounts of DNA sequencing data. We currently focus on building tools for
working with new, portable DNA sequencing devices that can be used by anyone,
anywhere in the world. We are committed to open access and share all of our
code on github (example:
[https://github.com/jts/nanopolish](https://github.com/jts/nanopolish)).

This position doesn't require prior experience in biology/bioinformatics - the
problems we solve are analogous to classic machine learning tasks like speech
recognition. This would be a great position for someone who wants to try out
the academic side of the world and apply their background in computation to
important problems with direct relevance to biology and health.

See the job description for more details
([https://www.recruitingsite.com/csbsites/oicr/JobDescription....](https://www.recruitingsite.com/csbsites/oicr/JobDescription.asp?JobNumber=780562))
or drop me a line at jared [dot] simpson [at] oicr.on.ca.

------
kookster
PRX | Software Engineers | Cambridge, MA (Boston Area) | Full Time | ONSITE
(preferred) or REMOTE | [http://prx.org](http://prx.org)

At PRX you will find talented, passionate, and thoughtful people who create
products that bring millions of listeners to shows created by public radio and
podcast producers.

We work with top-tier shows like This American Life, The Moth, and 99%
Invisible, host the highly successful podcast network Radiotopia, and our own
XM radio station. We are looking for enthusiastic, experienced, and creative
software engineers with a passion for building robust, scalable applications
with simple interfaces.

You'll work closely with our entire team on all phases of the development
cycle including planning, development, and testing. We believe in open source
and share as much as possible. If you check out our public GitHub
repositories, you’ll see our projects, team members, technologies and how we
work: [https://github.com/prx](https://github.com/prx)

Our web applications are primarily Rails, Node, and Angular2 hosted on AWS
using Docker, but we'll use the right tech for the job.

Apply here:
[https://prx.workable.com/jobs/82747](https://prx.workable.com/jobs/82747)

~~~
leekh
Hey, I applied a while back but never heard back.

------
coffutt
Blispay | [https://blispay.com/](https://blispay.com/) | Baltimore, MD |
ONSITE | Software Engineer; Network Engineer; SysAdmin

Blispay was created with two goals in mind; to help small businesses sell more
and to help consumers buy what they want with more financial flexibility. To
do so, we created Blispay Point of Sale Financing
([https://blispay.com/merchants/](https://blispay.com/merchants/)) and the
Blispay Visa card ([https://blispay.com/](https://blispay.com/)).

We're a fintech startup based in Baltimore, MD. Much of our team including the
Founder & CEO spent a large chunk of their careers at Bill Me Later and PayPal
after they acquired BML (now PayPal Credit). Previously to PayPal/BML, several
of our folks worked at MBNA while others have spent time at Zynga, Millennial
Media, Microsoft, etc. We have a small product and engineering team of under
10 with a total of 16 employees. As such, your contributions will have a large
impact on both the product we deliver and on our engineering culture.

Apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com](https://jobs.lever.co/blispay.com)

------
mnisjk2
Privacy.com | full stack engineer | Williamsburg, Brooklyn, NY or REMOTE |
full-time

Privacy.com is a new way to transact w/o giving away your personally
identifiable information (PII) or credit card number. We're a small team (3
full time), looking to add a few more engineers to keep pace with our growth.

Current technical challenges: \- Building out mobile/web features as fast as
our growing customer base demands \- Improving our high availability, geo-
redundant infrastructure

Our stack is heavy on javascript - node, react, angular.

We provide competitive salary and significant equity (first employee). If
you're interested, drop us a line at jobs@ and mention you’re from HN. No need
for a resume - we're much more interested in what you’ve worked on.

~~~
olkid
Absolutely brilliant idea ~ the world needs you to succeed.

------
thetable
NewStore | Berlin | [http://www.newstore.com](http://www.newstore.com) | full-
time | (VISA)

At NewStore, we’re building a mobile retail platform that allows enables rapid
order fulfillment and boosts mobile conversion.

The platform runs on a variety of microservices, written in Python and Go. We
build and maintain two mobile apps, one native (Swift/ObjC), one based on
React Native (ES6, Redux), as well as an Angular-based web app.

We have several engineering teams whose skills usually span all of the above
areas to be able to work on entire features independently. We care a lot about
QA, TDD and writing meaningful and effective tests. We aim to empower
individuals and give them responsibility and the ability to make technical
decisions.

In addition to pure engineering roles, we're looking for scrum masters,
technical writers and more.

We’re well-funded and close to launch, so it’s a great time to join. We’ve got
a good agile dev process and engineering infrastructure established, but
there’s still lots of opportunity to make a difference!

Our interview process typically consists of a phone screen, a technical phone
interview, and an extended on-site technical interview. See all our job
listings here: [http://grnh.se/gmynw3](http://grnh.se/gmynw3)

If you're already in Berlin, check out our regular Tech Talks:
[http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/](http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/)

------
srainier
Bonsai AI | Berkeley, CA & Seattle, WA (Onsite only) | Full Time We're an
early stage startup creating developer tools to enable all software developers
to build sophisticated AIs without having AI expertise. Here are the positions
we're hiring for:

AI Lead/Manager: We need someone with a broad background in AI, through some
combination of academic work and industry experience, to oversee the design
and implementation of our learning systems. You should be experienced and
comfortable with the many available AI methods of today (deep learning,
statistical methods, probabilistic methods). You can also ship production-
level code and have worked with at least one of the popular AI frameworks
(Tensorflow, Theano, Caffe, etc). We'll consider both those that want to
people-manage and those that just want to lead the technical work.

Lead IDE Developer: We're creating an IDE to support our new programming
language and a number of visual debugging and authoring tools. The ideal
candidate has most or all of the following: Strong C++ skills, some Javascript
experience, experience building apps with Qt (any platform), experience
building an IDE, interactive debugger, or other developer tools, and a passion
for designing and building great user interfaces and experiences.

Interested in either of these positions, or perhaps are just enthusiastic
about AI and want to be involved somehow? Send your resume and a brief note to
jobs@bonsai.ai. For more info: [http://bonsai.ai](http://bonsai.ai),
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwgBXwTnFgo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwgBXwTnFgo)

------
ivnezapno
Glovo ([http://glovoapp.com](http://glovoapp.com)) | Barcelona, Spain | Full-
time ONSITE, VISA, INTERNS

Glovo is a Barcelona based start-up that is transforming the way consumer
access local goods, enabling anyone to get nearly any product delivered in
less than 60 minutes. And all through our Glovo’s app! Nowadays, we are in
Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia, Milan and Paris; but we are growing at full speed
and our goal is to conquer as many cities as possible. The sky is the limit!
The way we manage our company is built in the belief that by giving a WOW
service to our clients, we will be able to change the delivery market, and how
we do it, is paying attention to all the details. Glovo is like a new personal
courier available to everyone that runs your errands immediately and on
demand. If you share our belief, and have a passionate heart, then we need to
listen!

Backend developer position (Java, Play framework) -
[https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/backend-
developer](https://glovo.recruitee.com/o/backend-developer)

Tech intern from September (Web Front-end) - please apply through backend
developer position with note INTERN

~~~
istanfield
Do you hire interns from the United States? I have both domestic and
international experience, and am definitely interested.

~~~
ivnezapno
it doesn't matter where are you from. If you are able to move to Barcelona -
that's great

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | REMOTE INTERNATIONAL or on-site San
Francisco | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack engineer to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
just released an Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re
seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of
thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Redis, Elasticsearch, Mongo, AWS, Meteor, Electron.

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

~~~
linkregister
And great rooftop parties!

------
2bluesc
OpenBike | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time | Embedded / Firmware
Engineer

OpenBike is looking for an embedded systems engineer to join the team as our
first hire.

We are building the second prototype of what will become the industry's first
open technology platform, interconnecting 3rd-party sensors, transmission,
batteries, lights, controls, suspension, and more. We need your help.

Responsibilities \- Architect, implement, and test the software and hardware
platform that the company will be built on

\- Write embedded C code using the latest open source tools on ARM Cortex
series processors

\- Ride and abuse the products you help design and build on your bike.

Qualifications \- Experience building embedded systems on bare metal and
RTOSes

\- Comfortable using JTAG/SWD interfaces and test tools like oscilloscopes

\- Understanding hardware peripheral blocks like timers, serial interfaces,
etc

\- Ability to manage business risk vs engineering risk to deliver on time

\- Fundamental understanding of unit testing for software and hardware

Questions? Please email kyle[at]openbike[dot]com

More details @ [https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-
engin...](https://angel.co/openbike/jobs/116914-embedded-systems-engineer)

------
jstoja
Etix Everywhere | Luxembourg | Full time INTERNSHIP | ONSITE

(Open CV && C++) || (API RESTful && Golang) || Android || iOS || (AngularJS &&
WebGL) || (DevOps)

We are geeks, tech-lovers and inventive people working together to
revolutionise the Data Center world. We bring Artificial Intelligence inside
our buildings by developing innovative systems. We are coming out the “start-
up” phase, with now more than 50 people in 5 different locations, but still
willing to keep the atmosphere of a small company.

Our company is working on many innovative projects to optimise our Data
Centres. Therefore, we are offering internships to young and enthusiastic
students to join our R&D department.

We offer house sharing for free, flexible schedule, fun offices and events,
gym at work.

If you’re interested to know more:
[https://www.etixeverywhere.com/carrieres/](https://www.etixeverywhere.com/carrieres/)

You can also contact Aurore [https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-
ollivier-59b47042/en](https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-ollivier-59b47042/en),

~~~
charleshkang
Are the iOS internships paid? Is there relocation assistance?

Is there a direct email rather than via Linkedin to apply to? Should I mention
HN in the email or application?

------
JackC
Python/Django developer | Harvard Library Innovation Lab | Cambridge/Boston,
MA | Full-time | Onsite

The Harvard Library Innovation Lab is a nonprofit startup shop hiding inside
the world’s largest academic law library. One of our projects, Perma.cc, is a
linkrot prevention tool used by half of American law schools and a dozen state
supreme courts. (NYTimes coverage:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/24/us/politics/in-supreme-
cou...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/24/us/politics/in-supreme-court-
opinions-clicks-that-lead-nowhere.html))

We are hiring a Python/Django developer to help us expand Perma to other
academic fields and to commercial users, as well as to collaborate on our
other projects. You will work in a small, self-directed team, in a relaxed
academic environment, on projects that explore the future of libraries, law,
and the open web.

Learn more and apply:
[http://librarylab.law.harvard.edu/jobs](http://librarylab.law.harvard.edu/jobs)

~~~
why-el
The link 404s for me.

~~~
JackC
Fixed -- thanks.

------
Tommyixi
University of California, San Francisco - Department of Neurology | Full-time
| SF

The Multiple Sclerosis research group at UCSF is looking for a Database
Administrator II to support the expansion of its database and software
infrastructure. Multiple simultaneous projects are currently underway
requiring a variety of technology skills including full-stack web programming
in PHP and Rails, API development, visualization and UX, security, and
genomics “big data” management and analytics.

• One to two years’ experience with at least one or more object-oriented
programming language (e.g. Python, PHP, Ruby, Java, C++)

• One to two years’ experience with a database-driven MVC web programming
framework (e.g. Ruby-on-Rails, Django, LAMP, Zend, Symfony)

• One to two years’ experience with at least one relational database system
and intermediate proficiency with SQL

• One to two years’ experience with Git and Github or Bitbucket

• Some knowledge of front-end website development (e.g. HTML5, CSS, AJAX,
Javascript, jQuery, Foundation, Bootstrap)

• Familiarity with basic networking principles

• Strong written and spoken English communication skills

Please email me directly at thomas.carpenito@ucsf.edu with a resume if
interested!

~~~
shubhamagarwal
Hi,

The email to thomas.carpenito@ucsf.edu is somehow failing to send. Do you have
another email I could use.

Thanks

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo and now San Francisco!)
| Full-time | Onsite | VISA

At Shopify we build a platform that allow entrepreneurs from around the world
to quickly and easily setup a shop that will scale with them. We cater both to
merchants who are just starting out and well established brands who need a
reliable platform that will handle any traffic they can throw at it. We're
working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to reach their
customers and help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is built on Ruby
on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Python, Mysql, Kafka,
HDFS and Apache Spark. If you're interested in building tools that empower
Entrepreneurs come take a look at who we are and what we're doing
[https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

------
wiredd
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (Los Angeles area)

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for four years, then in 2014 we raised $63M, led by
Institutional Venture Partners.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Front End Web Developer - Javascript/HTML/CSS (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Java) (Tel Aviv)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, data/analytics, scalability and new product development. If you'd
like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
mynock
Kadenze | Valencia, CA or REMOTE | full-time | DevOps

We are an online education startup that works with universities and
institutions from around the globe to provide a world-class education in the
fields of art and creative technology. Our team is composed of educators,
artists, and engineers who value diversity, new ideas, and a willingness to
learn.

We are looking for an experienced DevOps Engineer to join our small but
talented web team in order to build up and scale out the infrastructure for
our application. We are flexible on location and are open to a remote
developer as long as you are a strong communicator and have proven experience
working remotely. Our ideal candidate is an savvy sysadmin with experience
working in an agile environment. You’d be coming in near the ground floor so
this also has strong potential to evolve into a leadership position as the
company and infrastructure continue to grow.

We enjoy working hard in a laid back, politics and drama free atmosphere in an
office where you’ll find frequent discussions about topics from digital music
generation and analysis to visual processing and machine learning. Almost
everybody at the company has music, artistic, or hobby projects that they work
on on the side, so we all value our time away from the office. We want you to
be passionate and believe in what we are doing, but we also know that life is
too full to spend it all at work. That said, we don’t fear the occasional late
night or hard push to meet a deadline, but strive to hone in our planning to
prevent this from happening frequently.

Website: [http://kadenze.com](http://kadenze.com)

Full Job Posting:
[https://kadenze.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14](https://kadenze.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=14)

------
katrina_durant
Datanyze | San Mateo, CA | ONSITE | All roles from sales to engineering
(including VP level)

Hi, everyone! Katrina from Datanyze here. We are NOT your average startup! We
bootstrapped the company passed $1 million in annual recurring revenue, then
raised a seed round (about a year and a half ago) from some great investors,
including Google Ventures and Mark Cuban!

We take our work seriously, but not ourselves. We know when to work hard and
when to play hard (we got back from Vegas when we hit our big milestone and
now we have HUGE plans for the next) and we're having a blast building amazing
solutions for sales and marketing teams.

We have open positions for everything from entry-level sales and support to
VPs of various departments!

If you want to hear more or know someone amazing who might be interested,
please email me directly at katrina@datanyze.com or check out some of our open
roles here:

[https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze?lever-
via=HfRm5nFjM2](https://jobs.lever.co/datanyze?lever-via=HfRm5nFjM2)

Looking forward to speaking with you!

------
jspaulding
Marketing/BizDev Co-founder for Thinklab
[https://thinklab.com](https://thinklab.com)

I'm looking for a co-founder for Thinklab. I believe there is opportunity to
dramatically accelerate academic research. Instead of working in silos and
hoarding information, we'd like scientists to work together openly over the
Internet.

The core idea of Thinklab is to partner with science funders (e.g. The Gates
Foundation or the NIH) and help them distribute their money in a way that
creates incentives for scientists to work more openly and collaboratively.
This is where you come in. I need a people person to build our community of
scientists, and build partnerships with funders.

About me: I've sold two companies, and previously made a bunch of money
through high frequency trading.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessespaulding](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jessespaulding)

I can offer you up to 40% equity. Please email me at jesse@thinklab.com.

------
mronge
Astro HQ | [http://www.astro-hq.com](http://www.astro-hq.com) | Fulltime |
REMOTE or Minneapolis, MN

At Astro HQ we make Astropad, software that turns the iPad into a high-end
drawing tablet for the computer. We replace existing dedicated, hardware
drawing tablets that are prohibitively expensive, costing thousands of
dollars. Astropad is used by creatives of all types, from hobbyists to high-
end professionals working on major motion pictures.

To make Astropad possible we had to create our own network protocol and low-
latency video codec we call Liquid. We are just getting started with Liquid
and we need engineers to help us work on this next generation high quality,
low-latency video technology.

We are looking for someone with an interest in low level programming (C,
SIMD), graphics, GPU programming and compression to work on our cutting edge
Liquid tech. We are also a fully remote company with a small office in
Minneapolis, MN. If this sounds interesting to you, e-mail: jobs@astro-hq.com

------
ylere
1aim - Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa

At 1aim ([https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)), we develop and produce access
control systems, which allow to open doors with mobile phones. We create all
hardware, software and IT-Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside
access systems we are already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further
new smart home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an
engineering-driven technology company, that influences how a future with
connected devices will look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We get rid of
management overhead and daily standup meetings. We have almost no rules and
flexible working hours, your contribution is the what counts. Right now, we
are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- RUST Backend Developer (with a focus on security & data processing)

\- (Frontend) Web Developer

\- App Developer (iOS & Android)

\- Electrical Engineer

\- Mechanical Engineer

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and free housing until you find
your own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

~~~
charleshkang
Sent an email for the iOS role about a week+ ago, 1aim seems like an
environment where I'd do very well, so I hope I hear back from you guys!

------
yonasb
StackShare | Remote OK (San Francisco, US) | Full-time

StackShare helps you discover and compare software tools- we’re building a
platform for developer knowledge. From Airbnb to Dropbox, to individual
developers and CTOs, StackShare has become the defacto place for companies and
engineers to share the software they use and why. But we're just scratching
the surface- we believe we have an opportunity to fundamentally change the way
that software is built- by creating a network of developers that share
knowledge about how they're building software. Whether you're building a new
mobile app, automating infrastructure, or just researching best practices,
StackShare will be your compass.

We're looking for new teammates that are excited about our vision and want to
be a part of shaping it! We’re accepting local candidates (SF) as well as
remote candidates based in the US.

Stack: Ruby/Rails/PostgreSQL/JS/React
[http://stackshare.io/stackshare](http://stackshare.io/stackshare)

Interview Process: Phone Screening (45 min) > Technical Interview (60 min,
Video Chat) > Take-home project (2 days to finish) > Product Interview (2
hours, Video Chat / Onsite) > References > Offer Letter!

Roles:

\- Lead Software Engineer - $80k - $120k · 0.5 - 5.0% -
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/68718-lead-engineer)

\- Software Engineer - $60k - $100k · 0.3 - 3.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-engineer)

\- Developer Evangelist - $70k - $100k · 0.5 - 4.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

\- Product Designer (San Francisco only) - $70K – $100K · 0.5% – 4.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/138771-product-
designer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/138771-product-designer)

Apply via AngelList or email me at yonas@stackshare.io - if you're emailing
please include your resume!

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Software Engineers, Test/QA, DevOps | Redwood City + Bay Area,
Denver, Anaheim. | Full Time

At SendGrid, you'll help send a huge portion of the world's meaningful email.
Whether it's an instant receipt after an Uber ride or an Airbnb booking
confirmation, we deliver it. Our platform team works on tough scaling
challenges, while our web team maintains an informative analytics dashboard
for our customers.

The people here are absolutely fantastic - we bring in the best and trust them
to get the job done. We're about 300 strong, and we've been growing fast ever
since we got started in 2009. Everyone gets competitive salaries, generous
stock options prior to our IPO, flexible hours, catered lunch, an annual trip
to Mexico ... that list goes on for a while.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list](http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list). If
you have questions or want a current engineer's perspective, my email's in my
profile.

------
plsmatt
PilotLight Studios | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

PilotLight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we
would love to chat.

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
trjordan
TrackMaven | trackmaven.com | San Francisco, CA | Full time onsite

TrackMaven is all-in-one marketing analytics. Think of it like Github for
marketers: there's plenty of AWS competitors (how you ship), but there's no
place you go to to _do_ marketing on a daily basis.

TrackMaven is a well-funded DC startup, and we're opening a brand new team in
San Francisco to build a brand new product help marketers tie their campaigns
to revenue. In the B2B world, where sales take months and it takes whole teams
to buy a product, it's a big challenge to figure out what's really working,
and the results will directly change millions of dollars in marketing budget.

We need one fantastic engineer to join our pre-launch team and own the
frontend. We have paying customers and a sales / account management team that
can't wait to sell this product. If you're interested in building something
where you can see the results in the next 6 months, let's talk.

Tech: React, D3, Python 3

------
BJanecke
Red Comet Labs | South Africa | Javascript Developer | REMOTE

HOW WE WORK

Project-based work for clients. The majority of our work involves working with
clients to build excellent applications. Tools and technologies we use
include: React.js, Redux, D3.js, CouchDB, PouchDB and Node.js. Remote work. We
currently have developers in Joburg and Cape Town and we’re committed to
remote work. Although we’d like to keep the team in South Africa for the
meantime, there’s the potential for you to work from anywhere in the world.
Small team of smart developers. You’d be working with developers who are
really making their mark in their area of specialisation. Because we’re a
small team, you’ll be able to gain experience in the entire application
development process – frontend and backend development, design, UX, devops,
testing, project management – whatever you’re keen on. Flexible
contracting/employment structure. We realise everyone wants to work in a
different way, so if you’re the right fit, we’re happy to structure a working
relationship that suits both you and us, whether that’s full time employment,
or a more flexible contracting arrangement. We aim for a calm, organised
working environment where work forms a part of a balanced life. If we’re
working through the night or over weekends, then we’ve done something horribly
wrong. This means we work hard during our working time, plan carefully and
keep the focus on getting things done well.

HOW TO APPLY

Send an email to garren@redcometlabs.com in which you explain why you’d be
suitable for this position. Please include:

A link to your GitHub profile A concise CV, edited to highlight how your
skills would fit this role (no Matric marks required!)

[http://www.redcometlabs.com/work-for-red-comet-
labs/](http://www.redcometlabs.com/work-for-red-comet-labs/)

[edit] formatting

------
alexzoltano
PayScale is hiring full-stack software engineers at all levels in Seattle, WA,
onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're building it with Amazon Web Services (AWS), React, ES6, MongoDB and
more. You'd be working alongside me (@alexzdangelo, Software Development
Manager).

B2C: [https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/92883942-senior-
sof...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/92883942-senior-software-
engineer-consumer) B2B:
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/92300785-senior-
sof...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/92300785-senior-software-
engineer-business-products)

What's it like to work at PayScale?

Lots of laughter. People have lunch together. Wine and board games on Fridays.
There is a buzz in the air. Feels like a startup with the stability of an
established company.

What does the team do?

We’re building significant new features and products on PayScale.com’s public-
facing site and services. Lots of opportunities to work and learn alongside
experts in UX, big data, distributed systems, machine learning, search, and
econometrics. You'll help us empower employers, employees, and job seekers
with real-time data, compellingly and entertainingly presented. Your ideas are
valued, your voice is heard and your work has immediate impact.

What we'll do

Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal work hours.
Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do

Full-stack development. Build public APIs. Build significant and fundamental
new features and products. Work across teams and products alongside a highly
functional, world-class development team

~~~
adamb0mb1
We're also hiring backend engineers :-)

[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/92332776-software-e...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/PayScale/92332776-software-
engineer-core)

------
moorage
SmartThings (part of Samsung) | Palo Alto, CA | Full stack, iOS, Android, TV |
Full-Time

Come play with hardware and software with us.

Help us make all homes smart. And of course, get employee discounts on all
Samsung stuff :P

Looking for generalists, iOS, Android, and TV (Tizen) software engineers.
We're using containers, microservices, the right languages for the job
(varies, but includes C, Go, Python, NodeJS, Java, Groovy, etc.)

[http://bit.ly/st-jerbs](http://bit.ly/st-jerbs) or email
christina.cochran@smartthings.com

~~~
hash2016
How much experience is required for Software Engineer position?

------
nzoschke
San Francisco, Atlanta, Miami and Sheffield UK. Distributed team so REMOTE
encouraged.

Convox (YC S15) is hiring support and system engineers to help us build out
simple and reliable open source dev ops tools and platform.

The cofounders are ex-Heroku bringing tons of experience in dev tools and
operations to share with everyone.

Interview process involves short hangouts to meet the team, then a paid
contract starter project so we all learn first hand what it's like to work
together. A take home contract is ok if taking a half day or day off is not
feasible.

AWS, Docker, Go, and Linux experience will help for systems engineering.

Docker, AWS, SSL Rails, Meteor, Node and Postgres experience will help support
our customers.

[https://convox.com/jobs](https://convox.com/jobs)

Finally if you are hiring for dev ops experience I also suggest you check
Convox out. Our team can help your existing team get the job done without
hiring or building bespoke dev ops systems.

------
danielsht
Viv Labs | San Jose, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Viv is the next-generation virtual personal assistant, brought to you by the
team that created Siri. In addition to being far more capable and intelligent,
Viv will provide a truly open platform and marketplace that lets any developer
extend Viv's capabilities with new services. VentureBeat named Viv one of the
top 15 interesting startups to watch in 2016
([http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ](http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ)). Check out this article in
Wired Magazine to learn more
([http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/)).

Open Positions: - Lead iOS Engineer - Senior Frontend Engineer - DevOps
Engineer - Senior UX Designer - QA Engineer

For more info and how to apply online: [http://viv.ai](http://viv.ai)

------
caseycrites
Shyp - [https://www.shyp.com](https://www.shyp.com) | San Francisco | Onsite

Need to mail something? Request a pickup in the Shyp app, we'll pick it up
from you, package it, and find the best deal out of UPS, Fedex & USPS to get
your items to their location safely, cheaply & on time.

Come join a small, 2-person web team building what's next at Shyp.

Or join the iOS team and help support 3 applications for our customers,
couriers, and warehouse staff.

\- Front-end Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f70490...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/b701bc7b-b920-4fd9-98d0-359f704904ca)
\- Senior iOS Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/970f5920-fbe1-4015-9761-034f9f890...](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp/970f5920-fbe1-4015-9761-034f9f890ee9)

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | SF/NYC | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | $110K -
$160K/YR + Equity

[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Backed by Sequoia Capital, Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is
one of the fastest growing companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-
in-one software platform helps marketers plan, create, launch, and analyze all
of their marketing efforts. Over 800 brands including Unilever, MasterCard,
IBM, AirBnB, Reddit, Kickstarter, Lyft and many more use Percolate to manage
their global brands. Similar to what GitHub has done for engineering and
Salesforce for CRM, Percolate is building The System of Record for Marketing.

Below are our top priority positions. Links included:

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Workflow
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, OAuth2, SQL/NoSQL

Product Designer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/wc2m3l](http://grnh.se/wc2m3l)) 3+
Years of Product Design Experience, InVision, Sketch, Wireframes, Mockups, and
Visual Design.

Sr. Product Manager (SF/NYC) - Platform Security
([http://grnh.se/cej7u3](http://grnh.se/cej7u3)) 10+ Years of Security
Experience, SaaS, Enterprise Software,

Sr. DevOps Engineer (SF/NYC) -
([http://grnh.se/xbmvf2](http://grnh.se/xbmvf2)) 6+ Years of Experience -
GNU/Linux, Ubuntu, CF Engine, Circle CI, Chef, Puppet, Python, Vagrant,
SQL/NoSQL

Backend Engineer (NYC) - Tenant Management
([http://grnh.se/i8ep7t](http://grnh.se/i8ep7t)) 5+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, OAuth2, Kafka, ElasticSearch, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - Global Search
([http://grnh.se/prn2dq](http://grnh.se/prn2dq)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Kafka, ElasticSearch/Solr/Lucene, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Front-end Engineer (NYC) - Team Creative
([http://grnh.se/at2ph8](http://grnh.se/at2ph8)) 6+ Years of Experience -
Javascript, ES5, ES6, React, Backbone

------
urbanfootprint
Calthorpe Analytics | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Back End/Full Stack Software
Engineers

Help us build SimCity for real! We help urban planners answer questions like
"where should we put housing and jobs for the next 1.5 million people in
California?", "what are the carbon impacts of adopting this transit policy?"
and "what will the average commute time be in the year 2040?".

To answer these questions faster and in more detail we're hiring software
engineers to build the next generation of UrbanFootprint, the world's most
sophisticated urban planning and data analysis platform.

Our specific hiring needs at the moment include:

* Mid-level to senior back end or full stack engineer to build the backend storage, query, and analysis components of the app

Our stack is rapidly evolving but you'll be sure to run into at least:

* Python + Flask + Postgres/PostGIS

* Greenfield projects using ReactJS + MapboxGL

* Large-scale data acquisition, storage, versioning

* Data analysis using tools like Pandas and Apache Spark

We have real clients, are well funded, offer competitive compensation, a
fantastic location in Berkeley, CA, stock options, and a chance to be part of
something in its early stages.

What we do: [http://calthorpeanalytics.com/](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/)

Open positions: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/calthorpe-
analytics](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/calthorpe-analytics)
[http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html](http://calthorpeanalytics.com/hiring.html)

Interested? Send a cover letter and resume to
softwarejob@calthorpeanalytics.com

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco -- ONSITE --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Director of Engineering: [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8)

Come change how 3+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use data,
advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community. Work with well-
known authors.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
brryant
Webflow | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote | Full-Time

Come build the future of the web by democratizing web development and web
design. For an idea of what we do, check out
([https://www.flexboxgame.com](https://www.flexboxgame.com) \- visual flexbox
builder) and ([https://webflow.com/cms](https://webflow.com/cms) \- visual
CMS).

Our interview process is simple: 1) quick 30 minute phone chat with the co-
founder CTO 2) 1 hour coding exercise. If all goes well we'll move to a larger
consulting project on a real feature.

Detailed job descriptions here:
([https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs))

* Senior Software Engineer - node.js / mongodb / React / angular

* Senior Front-end Engineer - React

Shoot us a note via jobs@webflow.com and lets chat!

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF | Onsite

Zenysis helps governments and international organizations analyze their data
for insights that save lives.

Developing countries are using Zenysis right now to deliver emergency aid to
millions of people in need, stop infectious disease outbreaks, deliver
lifesaving vaccines to millions of children, and more.

As one of the first engineers, you'll be responsible for development of our
data integration and analysis platform, working closely with the founders to
grow the company. You will also travel around the world to connect with vastly
underserved populations, understand their problems, and build software that
will impact entire countries.

Email ian@zenysis.com if you're interested. Some more info here:
[http://www.zenysis.com/jobs.html](http://www.zenysis.com/jobs.html)

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev (native iOS, Android), full-
stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js, NodeJS), and test
engineer (test automation framework management; mobile and web). We also hire
interns so please feel free to apply for that as well. Salary ranges based on
experience from $70k to $100k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

~~~
charleshkang
Are you hiring juniors or interns for the iOS position?

------
drc37
Redox - [http://RedoxChem.com](http://RedoxChem.com) | Burley, ID | $50,000 -
75,000 | Onsite | Full-Time | Full stack Ruby on Rails Developer

We are a growing wholesale fertilizer company trying to build out the future
of the company.

Send questions or resumes to:

David - david.cook (at) redoxchem.com

------
davepeck
GetCloak.com | Software Engineer | Hourly Contract | Remote (we're in Seattle)

Cloak is a VPN network, and a set of apps (currently for iOS and OS X)
designed to connect to this service.

We are looking for a senior Android contractor to help us get our native
Android app off the ground, and to get us in great position to grow our
Android presence for many years to come.

Right now there are just two of us developing the service. We differentiate
Cloak by (1) providing a beautiful minimal UI and features like auto-secure
that allow the VPN to fade into the background, (2) actually caring about the
secure construction of our apps, our APIs, and our VPN network, and (3) going
the extra mile, and then another, for our customers.

Our ideal candidate has:

1\. Deep experience architecting complex new Android applications, and an
innate understanding of the pieces that need to be put together to provide an
experience that matches our current iOS and OS X apps.

2\. A keen sense of how they might build and interact with OpenVPN under the
app's hood, how they can implement auto-secure reliably, how they can
gracefully handle captive portal networks, etc.

3\. A curiosity about VPN networking, and an attention to detail to ensure
that every security-critical decision the app needs to make -- from credential
storage to networking configuration -- is made well.

4\. Experience with modern Android development tools and practices: for
example, our ideal candidate is running Studio 2.1 right now (and might be
playing with 2.2 canaries), is perhaps wary of using Fragments, already
planned to start this app with appcompat, has played with or even used
dagger2, retrofit and rxjava, butterknife, etc.

5\. Ideally, a love of graceful UI designs, and a willingness to make pixel-
detail changes or tweak animation curves when it just doesn't feel right.

This is a meaty project and we think it will be a fun challenge for the right
candidate. We expect it will take real time to put together; our guesstimate
is 4 full-time months, +/-1.5, but we'll work with you to refine this.

We also expect we'll be working with you along the way to guide development
and fill in blanks should it become necessary.

Interested? Please get in touch with me! dave[at]getcloak[dot]com

~~~
zacharycohn
Multi year paid subscriber of Cloak. I've used this product on my macbook for
years and it is hands down my favorite app on my laptop. I didn't realize how
great it was until I tried to set my non-technical sister up with a VPN on her
Windows laptop.

Cloak is not like that. Not anything like that. It is beautiful, simple, no
config necessary, and has great features.

My biggest regret about choosing Android is that i couldn't use Cloak on my
phone. Thrilled that Dave is looking to fix that, and I'm excited for you to
come on and help the Android community enjoy the glory of Cloak.

~~~
davepeck
Thanks so much Zachary. You've been a strong supporter of Cloak since day zero
and we've always appreciated it.

------
mmaunder
Wordfence | REMOTE | Senior node.js dev with security focus | Seattle, WA

Wordfence | REMOTE | Security Analyst :­ Forensics and Remediation | Seattle,
WA

Do you want to work in information security from anywhere on the planet?

Wordfence is a fast growing information security company. You will be working
for us remotely. Full-time positions have great benefits including medical,
dental, 21 days PTO and 401K.

We are a small team (about 20 people) of full-time employees and a handful of
contractors. We're fast moving, nimble, self-managing and work in a relaxed
atmosphere. Rather than working for a mega-corp, you will be working in a
company where your work has real impact in the fun high-growth stages of our
evolution.

We use apps like Slack, github, teamspeak and Fogbugz for our workflow. Each
team member is World-class at what they do. We have flexible working hours and
we are a diverse team ranging in age and location from Washington to Maine to
Florida and international locations like Sweden and Greece.

All positions involve a trial contract of approximately 2 weeks with a minimum
commitment of 10 hours per week. You will be paid for this time and it will be
used to evaluate whether both parties want to pursue working together.

If you want to work in cyber security this may be your dream job. Awesome
team, fast growing company, work from anywhere in one of the most exciting
fields in tech right now.

You can apply for either of the positions listed above by visiting us at the
link below. Note that our application process is a bit different from other
companies. If you're applying as an analyst, we will be creating a virtual
'hacked' machine for you to perform a forensic analysis test on. If you're
applying as a node.js dev, you will be required to submit source code as part
of the application process. We'd love to hear from you!

[https://www.wordfence.com/careers/](https://www.wordfence.com/careers/)

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL
CONSULTANTS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, with REMOTE a possibility
depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos, deep
neural networks, and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who
might lack this precise experience but are eager to learn. We also welcome
interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students.

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
browniefed
Mirador | Front End Developer / Back End Developer (Java) / Sales Engineer |
Portland, OR

[https://www.miradorlending.com/](https://www.miradorlending.com/)

Enabling financial institutions to grow their lending programs and compete in
a rapidly changing market.

I am the front end developer here, so I can speak most knowledgeably about
that position. Looking for medium JavaScript knowledge with a focus on React.
Understanding of Redux/Webpack would be a plus but not necessary.

Apply here: [https://mirador-financial.workable.com/](https://mirador-
financial.workable.com/)

Any questions about the company or positions can be posted here.

~~~
jeevestobs
I'm a Canadian student with lots of React experience. I'm looking for co-
op/internships as part of my degree.

Are you hiring co-op students/interns?

Are you prepared to have a Canadian work for you? Has your company previously
been good with international employees/sponsoring visas?

How many people do you have in your office, and in what environment would
potential hires be working?

Do you have a fairly developed organizational structure, or is it more of a
flat meritocracy?

~~~
browniefed
We aren't looking for interns at the moment, just full time employees.

We haven't had any experience with international employees, and I'm unsure
about how that would all work.

We have about 20 in the company, of which 15 are in the office. We have some
nice office space in down town Portland, Oregon. You'd be working in a
collaborative space with the engineers.

We have an organizational structure in that we have a CEO and CTO but I would
say it's a meritocracy.

~~~
jeevestobs
Thank you for your answers!

------
jpwagner
\---Seven League Products--- Cambridge/Boston or Remote

We are a new, and quickly growing, software development consulting firm. We
help companies, usually in their early stage, launch prototypes with a focus
on data warehousing and analytics.

We are looking to expand our network of Developer Partners.

Developer Partners:

    
    
      - learn new technologies
      - earn good money for contributing to available projects (part-time or full-time)
      - get mentorship from senior developers
    

Please email (see my profile) with:

    
    
      - your development experience
      - preferred software technology stacks
      - technologies you hope to learn or things you find interesting
      - anything else!

------
diggan
Typeform | [https://www.typeform.com](https://www.typeform.com) | Barcelona,
Spain | Onsite and Remote

If you want to come and work in the sun, with making forms look beautiful,
Typeform is the right place.

We have a bunch positions open related to everything!

All open positions are here:
[http://typeform.com/jobs](http://typeform.com/jobs)

We'll help you with everything-visa and the relocating process it self
(finding apartment, finding a good neighborhood), in case that would be a
problem

Otherwise you can always contact me (victor@typeform.com) or jobs@typeform.com
for more information

------
yegg
Remote at DuckDuckGo -
[https://duck.co/help/company/hiring](https://duck.co/help/company/hiring).
Looking for backend and devops engineers.

------
zaneriley
Brit + Co | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.brit.co/](https://www.brit.co/)

SENIOR ENGINEER – $110K - $140K, 0.0% - 0.5%

We're a media and commerce company that enables creativity through
inspirational content, online classes and do-it-yourself kits.

If you like to build and work on technology challenges at scale, you can apply
here –
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/britandco/jobs/21048](https://boards.greenhouse.io/britandco/jobs/21048)

------
ptgloden
PeriodO | Front-end developer | Part-time | Austin, TX and Chapel Hill, NC |
[http://perio.do/](http://perio.do/) | REMOTE

PeriodO (Periods, Organized) is a two-year grant-funded project to help
scholars, students, librarians, archivists, and museum curators understand and
manage differences in how time periods are defined. For example, many
archaeologists may use the term “Bronze Age,” yet each may define the spatial
and temporal extent of that period differently. During the first phase of the
project (funded by the National Endowment for the Humanities) we collected
over 3500 of these time period definitions and developed a tool for curating
them. The Institute of Museum and Library Services is now funding the next
phase, which will focus on tools for visualizing differences and patterns
among period definitions.

We are hiring one part-time JavaScript developer who will help our two
programmers (a PhD student and professor at the University of North Carolina)
build interfaces that will allow our users to visualize, find, and curate
relevant time periods for their work. This developer should have experience
with React, d3, and modular JavaScript design. Familiarity with RDF would be
beneficial. The time commitment is negotiable, although all work must be
completed by May 2018 at the latest. All work will be remote. Email
ryanshaw@unc.edu with a resume and short introduction if interested.

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 6/12 months TRAINEE/INTERNS

We maintain a group of trainees contributing to ongoing research projects and
prototyping things we are curious about. Most of our staff have been former
trainees and this is our preferred way of finding new colleagues. If you are
passionate about free software and like one of our current topics, get in
touch.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Hack our JavaScript Unhosted Social Network part of our OfficeJS suite
    
       - Contribute to Wendelin, our Python Big Data & Machine Learning platform
    
       - Hack in the Linux Kernel helping port the Babel protocol to Rina 
    
       - Tinker with a prototype of a Decentralized Web Cloud
    
       - Try prototyping a Web Version Control System
    
       - Try to use WebRTC to create a Web Mesh Network
    
       - Continue building our Google-Free NayuOS
    
       - Experiment with ERP5 and WebAssembly
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from around the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating free open-source software since 2001. We spend time on
client and research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud
Hosting) and Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around
which we provide services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are
paperless and we have no meetings = we mostly hack.

Apply To: jobs(at)nexedi.com

~~~
S4M
Just wanted to say that what you are doing looks awesome! Bon courage les
gars!

------
niallsmart
Hightower Inc | New York (ONSITE) | Full Stack Engineers + Data Scientists

Hightower is a collaboration platform for owners of commercial real estate.
We're replacing clunky Excel sheets and email workflows with a beautiful and
purpose-designed technology platform. Since our founding in April 2013, we've
grown from a 3 to 90 person team, from a windowless WeWork conference room to
eight offices in three countries, and today power leasing at many landmarks
buildings across the US and Europe.

Our of our earliest investors wrote that commercial real estate is like "a
lost tribe in the Amazon". Although it's not an especially charitable
characterization, it describes well the scale of the opportunity. We're
essentially rebuilding the technology platform for a 13 trillion dollar global
asset class. There's a lot of roadmap yet to build :)

We're organized as small, cross-discipline collaborative teams which fosters
high-velocity, high-quality development and tons of customer empathy. Trust
me, our customers need you :) I'm focused on recruiting full stack developers
to our team (our stack being AngularJS and Rails) and building new
competencies in data science and DevOps.

Drop me a line if you're interested in learning more about how we work, and
what happened when a technology startup met a giant industry still playing
catch up with this whole "Internet" thing :)

niall.smart (at) gethightower.com.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

~~~
typon
I enjoyed doing your challenge! Thanks for putting it together.

------
bandrews
Alluvium | Brooklyn, NY | ONSITE | Full-time |
[http://www.alluvium.io/](http://www.alluvium.io/)

At Alluvium, we believe the value of data is not measured in volume of
velocity, but knowledge and action. Alluvium puts machine intelligence at the
frontline of businesses in the foundational industries of the global economy.
Our products enable these business to leverage all of the complex data
generated by their operations; provide real-time decision and operational
support; and, blend user interaction and feedback to capture human expertise
and build institutional knowledge.

We're looking for software engineers and product engineers to join our small
team in Brooklyn and help us build core products and technology.

As a software engineer you will help us build out our core stream processing
platforms for doing distributed machine learning on noisy streaming data from
physical systems. We primarily work in Scala.

As a product engineer you will design and build great web experiences for our
users by understanding their workflows and finding ways to convey complex
information.

If that sounds interesting to you, we would love to hear from you:

[http://www.alluvium.io/software-engineer](http://www.alluvium.io/software-
engineer)

[http://www.alluvium.io/product-engineer](http://www.alluvium.io/product-
engineer)

~~~
p4wnc6
I receive a 403 Forbidden error when trying to submit on your software
engineer page.

------
tothmate
Prezi.com | San Francisco, Budapest | Full-time | Onsite

At Prezi we are building a tool to enable people create engaging
presentations.

We have some pretty unique challenges like infinite zooming with 60fps on all
platforms, and some standard ones as well like people need access to their
presentations 24/7.

We have the following 2 engineering positions in San Francisco but check out
the ones in Budapest too (we have even more):
[http://prezi.com/jobs](http://prezi.com/jobs)

Senior Web Developer -
[http://prezi.com/jobs/189929](http://prezi.com/jobs/189929) \- We are looking
for someone with experience in building web apps. We prefer generalist for
this position since the team is small and responsible for services across the
stack. You might need touch React.js and AWS console the same week.

Data Engineer - [http://prezi.com/jobs/200544](http://prezi.com/jobs/200544)
\- We are looking for someone who is a good software engineer and enthusiastic
about data. We prefer someone who is eager to learn and can go out of their
comfort zone. You'll need to work together one day with data analysts on SQL
and the next day with product engineers on python.

Some benefits I'd highlight above the usual stuff: unlimited holidays, trips
to Budapest.

Apply on the above links or reach me at akos@prezi.com

------
prakashj
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the founders and Chief Architect at Nextdoor. Our mission is to use
the power of technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all around
the world. Over half of the neighborhoods in the US are using our platform to
communicate about the issues most important to them, and we've just started
expanding internationally as well.

Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock Partners, Google
Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over $210M in venture
capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript (Web).

If you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 120
people total, with ~45 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

~~~
hash2016
Is Nextdoor hiring New Grads?

------
justinludwig
CODE Technology |
[https://www.codetechnology.com/](https://www.codetechnology.com/) | Seattle,
WA | onsite/telecommute | full-time software developer

CODE Technology is a small, newly-funded startup devoted to measuring the
quality of medical care by collecting patient-reported outcome measures. We've
got an informal, small-team vibe, and offer flexible working arrangements.
We're looking to hire another "full-stack" software generalist. Our core
software is a web application built with the Grails framework, so we're
looking for someone good at:

    
    
        * Groovy (or some other JVM language, like Java, Scala, etc)
        * SQL
        * HTML/JS/CSS
    

Even more awesome would be experience with:

    
    
        * Grails
        * MySQL
        * Linux
        * AWS
        * Ansible
    

You'll be working on a wide range of problems, like:

    
    
        * constructing SQL queries to find outliers in survey responses
        * streamlining the web UI for entering new patients into our app
        * fashioning logic to extract relevant data from customer's medical-record systems
        * automating the scale up/down of front-end servers to match demand
    

Email justin@codetechnology.com to get started -- our relaxed interview
process consists of a few hour-long chats (no brain-teaser or "write some
code" questions) with our developers, an hour-long pair-programming session,
and a 4-hour take-home programming sample (as the last step).

------
rottencupcakes
Fullstack + Front-end Engineers for Flexport (YC w14) in San Francisco!

Want to build software that connects people? Here at Flexport, our mission is
to fix the user experience in Global Trade. To do so, we need a mix of
brilliant technologists and logistics experts interested in solving challenges
that come up with reshaping a trillion dollar industry. To keep up with our
explosive growth and international expansion, we’re looking to grow the team
by ~2-3 engineers per month in our San Francisco Headquarters.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software -Care about the real world functionality of your programming -Desire
to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase
operational capacity -Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals -Know
modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views,organize the data flow with Flux
architecture,and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails
shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email Kristen@Flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
s_tilney
Freebird | Cambridge, Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

Freebird empowers travelers to instantly and seamlessly get back on their way
when life throws a wrench into their travel plans. Combining technology, data
science, and a fresh take on travel UX, we’re tackling the age-old problem of
flight delays and cancellations. With Freebird, travelers have the ability to
rebook their disrupted flight in less than 30 seconds -- at no additional
cost. Our product immediately notifies customers of travel issues on their
itineraries, helps them find the best alternative flight/route in real time,
and gives them the ability to instantly book a new ticket -- for free -- in
just 3 taps.

We launched in August 2015 and raised $3.5MM in seed funding from General
Catalyst, Accomplice, and Slow Ventures in November 2015.

We're hiring for.. * Design Lead * Ruby Developer * Scala Developer

www.getfreebird.com

We’re a small team of (5) product, technology, and travel enthusiasts that are
passionate about building an unparalleled customer experience. We believe that
empowering customers starts with empowering employees, and share common values
of trust, transparency, empathy. If you’re an ambitious, smart, natural
collaborator who likes taking risks, influencing, and innovating in a
challenging hyper-growth environment, we’d love to talk to you about joining
our team.

Email sam.tilney@getfreebird.com for more information!

------
skiplagged
Skiplagged - New York, NY | REMOTE / ONSITE | Front-end, Android, and iOS
Engineers. UX specialists Our mission is to make it easier to experience the
world. We provide an innovative travel service that actually saves people a
lot of money on airfare, for example. Google us for more info. We're a small
team of engineers and are looking to hire as many great engineers as we can
find. If you're interested, tell us why and send along your resume to
apply@skiplagged.com

~~~
charleshkang
Are you guys hiring juniors or interns? I reached out to you guys like 2~
weeks ago and never heard back.

~~~
charleshkang
I've sent two emails at this point over 2+ weeks. I'm fine with being
rejected, but it'd be nice to get some kind of response at least that you've
moved onto other candidates.

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | Frontend, Backend, SRE | Onsite | Full-time

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the team and give internal
(and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: a couple of phone screens, one take home test, then a
couple of onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no
whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

------
osg_akvo
Akvo.org | Full-time | ONSITE

* Bengaluru, IN -- 2x Full-stack developers with QA focus

* Barcelona, ES -- Full-stack developer with Android focus

Akvo is a not-for-profit, not-for-loss, provider of open source data services,
SaaS and mobile apps to improve infrastructure and services for disadvantaged
populations. We have users primarily in Africa, Southern and South East Asia
and Central America, many of which are governments, NGOs and UN organisations.
Our dev team is globally distributed across hubs in Europe, India and Africa.

We are looking for proactive and collaborative developers with at least 5-10
years of experience. Our product stacks include Java, Clojure, Python, React,
Ember, Android, AWS, GAE and PostgreSQL.

Bengaluru positions -- your experience should include:

* Automated testing, TDD/BDD, exploratory testing, test retrofitting and any other agile development experience

* Some combination of Cucumber, Selenium, Robotium, PhantomJS, Capybara, Calabash, Sauce Labs or similar

Hiring process: introduction letter and CV, technical exercise and up to three
interviews with some colleagues, tech and QA leads and our CTO.

More details from 3 June at: [http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-
akvo/](http://akvo.org/about-us/working-at-akvo/)

To apply send an introductory letter (include links to your GitHub account or
other code samples) and your CV to work (at) akvo.org please.

------
botellde
Excella Consulting - Arlington, VA
[https://www.excella.com/](https://www.excella.com/)

We are hiring for a wide range of positions in software development. Looking
for Ruby, Java, Python, .NET, and NodeJS engineers for a variety of experience
levels. However, we have more demand for experienced engineers than junior
engineers. Please reach out to me or someone in HR if this interests you. My
email is evan[dot]botello[at]excella[dot]com.

------
ryands
Grio - [http://grio.com/](http://grio.com/) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time &
Contract

Grio is a premier consulting agency comprised of top notch software developers
and designers. We've been around for over 8 years and we're all about quality
software, doing the right thing for our clients, and maintaining a quirky,
tight community that knows how to have fun. We work on both web (RoR, Node,
Java on the backend, Angular and React on the frontend), and mobile (iOS and
Android) projects. The Grio office is located on 2nd and Howard in SOMA. It's
a very nice space.

All listed positions: [http://grio.com/jobs-internships-
careers.html](http://grio.com/jobs-internships-careers.html)

For any position, email your resume+github to jobs@grio.com and mention the
position in the subject. Mention HN thread somewhere in the body.

* Apprentice Web Developer: [http://grio.com/apprentice-developer.html](http://grio.com/apprentice-developer.html)

* Mid and Senior Software Engineer (iOS): [http://grio.com/ios-software-engineer.html](http://grio.com/ios-software-engineer.html)

* Senior Software Engineer (Web): not listed on our jobs page, email us!

------
apepe
Authorea | [https://www.authorea.com/](https://www.authorea.com/) | New York,
NY

Why Authorea? \- A unique opportunity to change the face of academia and
scholarly collaboration \- We're a small team. You'll have the opportunity to
make impactful decisions from day 1 \- We're backed by investors with
experience and reputation in the scientific space \- We are driven by a social
mission to make science more open and transparent

Hiring: Web Designer (also: UI/UX Engineer and Growth marketer)
[https://www.authorea.com/jobs](https://www.authorea.com/jobs)

* WEB DESIGNER We’re looking for someone to help shape the look and feel of our product, i.e., make us look good. Really good.

\- Requirements. \--Great taste, great design skills, and an eye for web
graphic design. Someone who can tell a story through design. \--Proven web
design skills (please send a portfolio of examples of past work, e.g. mockups
and live sites) \--Knowledge of CSS and JS \--Experience designing and
building interfaces informed by user testing \--Interest in typography and
publishing

\- Nice to haves. \--Past experience with user onboarding, experience,
interfaces and interaction.

\- Desirable: passion for Open Science

\- Extra desirable: passion for Edward Tufte, Bret Victor and data
visualization.

------
jdeseno
Fishbowl VR, we offer playtesting for VR/AR app developers. We're early stage
and funded.

Looking for a Senior Web Developer/early hires to help with our app. An
excellent way for someone to get into VR/AR.

Our current stack is Rails on AWS. We do a lot of video transcoding/dealing
with large files etc. Most of our tech choices going forward will be very
flexible.

Seattle area or remote for the right person. fishbowlvr.com/careers/senior-
developer hit me up or jobs [@] fishbowlvr [ com ]

------
zgao
Senior Backend Developer (Haskell) | AlphaSheets | up to $150k (depends on
level of hire and equity tradeoff) + equity | Bay Area

We're building the future of spreadsheets: collaborative, programmable in
multiple languages, and highly extensible. We think spreadsheets haven't
reached their full potential as a general computing platform. We envision a
world where many more people are able to code thanks to the intuitive
interface of a spreadsheet, where non-technical and technical analysts can
share the same interface to data, and where everything from fully-featured
data analysis and visualization apps to new spreadsheet functions can be
shared, Google-Sheets style, on the AlphaSheets platform. We're an ambitious
company with plenty of runway.

Short video demo: [http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif](http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif)

If you're an opinionated functional programming proponent who hacks in Scala,
Clojure, or Haskell in their free time, that's a great sign of a fit.
Experience is a plus, but not a must as long as you're really smart. Doesn't
matter if you don't know Haskell as long as you can learn. We have a
React/Flow/Haskell stack. We love seeking leverage through good architecture,
languages (Haskell!), frameworks, and tools.

You'll be joining a team of 4 MIT dropouts (among them, one owned a
multimillion-dollar Bitcoin mine in high school, two were USA Math Olympiad
winners, and one made ~$300k on stat-arb trading in high school).

Email me (Michael Gao, CEO) at michael (at) alphasheets (dot) com

~~~
bbcbasic
Product looks awesome. If I lived in U.S. I would apply!

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is building a platform where engineers and product managers can find
their market value, by anonymously crowdsourcing personalized salary estimates
and other feedback from NYC startups and hiring experts. We're currently in
beta for NYC engineers and PMs.

We're looking to bring on a full-stack engineer to help us build out our
platform. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a top school
and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We currently use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

For an example what we're trying to accomplish, read our write-up on 689 tech
salaries posted on Hacker News here: [https://blog.step.com/2016/04/08/an-
open-source-project-for-...](https://blog.step.com/2016/04/08/an-open-source-
project-for-tech-salaries/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Engineer [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​

At Enigma, we started from the realization that there is an enormous quantity
of hidden knowledge locked away in data silos and obscure formats, just
waiting to be released. We are building data discovery and analytics tools
that make it simple for organizations to liberate their own private data, and
for the wider community to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated
public data platform. We believe data can reveal tremendous things about the
world and that it will continue to transform it in the years and decades to
come. After winning TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have since grown into a
Series B Startup, and we're growing quickly! Currently hiring Software
Engineers, Data Scientists, Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
robotryan
Ford Motor Company, Dearborn, MI & Palo Alto, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA

The Ford Motor Company is looking for motivated engineers/inventors to design
algorithms and develop software for next generation automated driving systems
on an expanding team. Open positions include: software engineers, systems
engineers, design engineers, embedded systems engineers, computer vision
specialists, perception specialists, roboticists, machine learning
specialists, test drivers, and many more.

Candidates for consideration will be responsible for supporting research and
developmental efforts in automated vehicle technologies ranging from Advanced
Driver Assistance Systems (ADAS) to semi- and fully-autonomous driving
capabilities.

Apply at
[http://jobs.corporate.ford.com/ListJobs/ByKeyword/autonomous...](http://jobs.corporate.ford.com/ListJobs/ByKeyword/autonomous%20driving/)

For autonomous car in snow see: [https://media.ford.com/content/fordmedia-
mobile/fna/us/en/ne...](https://media.ford.com/content/fordmedia-
mobile/fna/us/en/news/2016/01/11/ford-conducts-industry-first-snow-tests-of-
autonomous-vehicles.html)

~~~
hash2016
Hello Ryan, Does Ford hire F1 Visa candidates? If yes, I am interested to talk
more. Please provide your direct contact.

Thank you.

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Full time, onsite

Fieldbook lets anyone create a database, as easily as a spreadsheet. We help
business teams get their operations out of spreadsheets—from project tracking,
to data collection, to content management systems.

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1400 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2)

We're pursuing a big vision to create the world's best tool for working with
structured data. It's an ambitious project with deep technical and UI
challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with the tools
they use every day.

Our investors include Accomplice, Pejman Mar Ventures, Mitch Kapor (Lotus),
Steven Sinofsky (ex-Microsoft), Naval Ravikant (AngelList), Eric Ries, and
John Collison (Stripe). We are building an ownership culture where employees
take pride in their work and put the customer first. This is an early-stage
opportunity with the potential to have a big impact on the product and on the
company itself.

Hiring:

* Software Engineer

* Product Designer

[https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs)

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site

Versame is on a mission to transform early childhood education worldwide.
Inspired by research, we are building a wearable device that counts the number
of words spoken to babies and children. Research has conclusively shown that
the number of words spoken to a child between ages 0 and 4 is the greatest
predictor of success in life.Our technology stack is mainly around JavaScript
on the backend and web, Swift on iOS, and exploring JS on Android.

More stack details:
[http://stackshare.io/versame](http://stackshare.io/versame)

We're hiring two senior positions:

\- Full Stack Engineer – React.js + Node.js

\- Full Stack Mobile Developer – React Native + Node.js

Looking for someone who's passionate about early childhood education, wants to
work in a wearables company and has a dynamic/polyglot outlook on technology.
Our immediate projects are web and mobile based, but we have some interesting
big data, NLP, and machine learning problems we need to solve as well.

We are well funded (Series A) and pay market rates. Check us out here:
[https://www.versame.com/](https://www.versame.com/)

Email me mike AT versame DOT com for more info.

Recruiters/Recruiting websites - do not send me email or you'll get INSTA-
spammed-boxed.

~~~
mbesto
UPDATE -> please send to hiring AT versame DOT com

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://sensara.tv](http://sensara.tv)

At Sensara, we make India's best TV Guide and Remote app - Sensy. We use
mobile [1], machine learning [2] and hardware [3] to understand TV deeply,
solve hard experience problems [4] towards a better TV watching experience in
India.

We are computer science geeks - looking for engineers open to working on any
part of the stack - Machine Learning, Audio Processing, Search & Discovery,
Android/iOS, Product/UX. Join the tribe!

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.appsense)

[2] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-
kum...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-kumar-mohan)

[3] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

[4] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-
remo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-remote-ux-
bharath-kumar-mohan)

------
leonardaustin
Join a London StartUp With All The Buzz Words!

==============================

Golang, Micro-Services, Distributed, Machine Learning, Big Data, TypeScript,
Cloud, AI, Platform, FinTech, Sourdough, Soylent, Artisan, Small Batch, Craft,
Bitcoin (the last one is a joke)...

==============================

Ravelin | London | Onsite | Full-time

[https://angel.co/ravelin/jobs/56873-senior-backend-
engineer](https://angel.co/ravelin/jobs/56873-senior-backend-engineer)

==============================

------
vtuulos
AdRoll - San Francisco

If you like languages such as Python, JS, C, D, Lua, Erlang, AWS, and/or
petabytes of data, this is your dream job.

AdRoll is one of the most widely used adtech companies, already producing
$100M+ in revenue with a small engineering team.

Just last week we open-sourced a core part of our data infrastructure,
TrailDB:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11762801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11762801)

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2016/05/24/traildb-open-
sou...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data/2016/05/24/traildb-open-sourced.html)

Machine learning is also close to our hearts:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factoriz...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/data-
science/2015/08/25/factorization-machines.html)

As well as modern UIs built with React.JS

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-
major...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-major-
learnings.html)

I'm happy to tell you more by email (ville@adroll.com) or over coffee in SF.

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy.com is looking for A Senior iOS Engineer to join our team

Tradesy is a new kind of peer-to-peer marketplace that addresses the pain-
points associated with selling on sites like eBay and Craigslist. Our mission
is to make it simple and delightful for anyone to sell the unused or underused
goods cluttering their closets. We have millions of passionate members, a
product people love, and an office with an ocean view in sunny Santa Monica.
We're backed by some of the best investors around, including KPCB and Sir
Richard Branson.

But enough about us, lets talk about you! You're an iOS developer with a
passion for creating great products and writing cutting-edge code. You have a
high-level of ownership over your work and absolutely hate to be micro-
managed.

You Will: \- Build innovative, robust, usable and pleasant products. \- Work
with design and product teams to create outstanding mobile consumer
experiences. \- Extract and estimate implementation details from
specifications. \- Build back-end services when needed. \- Perform code
reviews for team members. \- Solve challenging technical problems. \- Exercise
your flexibility, creativity and push your own code. \- Work closely with top-
tier developers. \- Collaborate within cross-functional teams.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who just moved to a new office in St. Katharine Docks. (Next to
Tower Bridge!)

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers (think midway between SRE and devops)

* Software Engineers

* Frontend engineers, desktop and mobile (React experience is a bonus)

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
arnaudcb
Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] | San Francisco,
CA, USA | Full time | Onsite Relocation assistance for non-local candidates.
Competitive base/bonus/equity, 100% paid med/dental/vision for all employees,
flexible vacation policy, 401k, commuter benefits, daily catered lunches, dog
friendly office

We currently have openings for Senior Scala Engineers, Data Engineers (Spark,
MySQL), Full Stack Engineers, Front End Engineers, and DevOps Engineers

Chartboost [[https://chartboost.com](https://chartboost.com)] is the largest
technology and monetization platform for mobile game developers, globally. We
help developers monetize, acquire new users, and make better data-driven
decisions. We're installed in over 300,000 games and reach over 1 billion
players every month. We're profitable, backed by Sequoia, and have a ton of
traction in our space (currently in 90% of the top grossing iOS and Android
games), so it's an exciting time to be on board. And... you’d get to work in
our new office [[http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-
fr...](http://www.officelovin.com/2014/12/11/chartboosts-new-san-francisco-
headquarters/)].

Our full list of open roles can be found here
[[https://www.chartboost.com/jobs](https://www.chartboost.com/jobs)], but we
have many more openings coming down the pike.

If you’re interested, feel free to apply directly or reach out to
talent@chartboost.com.

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK (Brixton) |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk) | Full-Time | ONSITE

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.

We're hiring dev #1 and #2, looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and
those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founding team (me!),
and have full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems
in the industry.

\- Lead Software Engineer | C# | £30k - £55k | up to 0.5% |
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-engineer)

\- Front-End Developer | £30k - £55k | up to 0.5% |
[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

\- Jobs Page: [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Press Coverage:

\- [https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile.

Look forward to meeting you!

------
rjsen
Ravel Law [https://www.ravellaw.com](https://www.ravellaw.com) | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time

At Ravel, we develop the legal profession’s most innovative products for data
analysis, visualization, and research - uncovering insights about judges’
rulings, revealing critical cases, enabling lawyers to make data-driven
decisions, and more.

Ravel was launched from Stanford University’s Law School, Computer Science
Department, and d.school, with the support of CodeX (Stanford's Center for
Legal Informatics). We have been featured in Wired, The New York Times, the
American Bar Association Journal, and our founder is a Forbes 30 under 30 for
2015.

We are a rapidly growing Series A startup funded by top tier investors like
NEA. We offer competitive compensation, equity, and health care. Our culture
is extremely dog- and human-friendly. Our office headquarters are in San
Francisco, South of Market - conveniently located between BART and CalTrain.

We're looking for Data Engineers (Scala, Spark, SQL) and Data Scientists
(Spark, H20, Stanford NLP). Check out the full descriptions and apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/ravel](https://jobs.lever.co/ravel).

~~~
jrowley
You all just laid off a whole team of analyst a month or 2 ago from my
understanding. My friend was on the team. Sounds like interesting work though.

------
kylerush
Hillary for America | Brooklyn, NY (no remote) | Full-time

As a software engineer you can stop Trump. We're hiring all skill sets
(frontend, backend, mobile, full-stack, ops) at these levels: mid-level,
senior, manager.

Why a Presidential campaign is the ultimate startup:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/upshot/why-a-
presidential-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/upshot/why-a-presidential-
campaign-is-the-ultimate-start-up.html?_r=0)

The Hillary for America technology blog: [https://medium.com/git-out-the-
vote](https://medium.com/git-out-the-vote)

More info on jobs:
[https://www.hillaryclinton.com/tech/](https://www.hillaryclinton.com/tech/)

Mention Hacker News in the "How did you hear about this job?" field.

~~~
scalesolved
Hey there, Could you edit your post to not include the word r-e-m-o-t-e per
the rules, add ONSITE to job ads that don't offer r-e-m-o-t-e work. It'll help
you find more suitable candidates, thanks!

~~~
fapjacks
They'll say anything to get what they want.

~~~
ftrflyr
True.

------
philjr
Workday | [https://www.workday.com](https://www.workday.com) | Pleasanton
(East Bay), CA ; Beaverton (Portland), OR ; Dublin, Ireland

Workday's building out a new cloud platform based on Openstack, custom
deployment tooling, containers & sensu for monitoring. We want system
engineers who can code to come in to work on project related work.

If you're far in the east bay commuting to the city or the valley, there's a
good chance you come right by our office every day. We're on the intersection
of 580 & 680! We've got some extremely strong technologists, passionate about
open source working here trying to create a best in breed delivery system and
cloud platform for our software.

We treat our config mgmt process like a software pipeline and we've a lot of
software engineers on staff working on this problem hand in hand with system
engineers.

I've been here for nearly 7 years and it's a fabulous, medium sized company to
work for with some great people.

[http://www.workday.com/company/careers/job_description.php?i...](http://www.workday.com/company/careers/job_description.php?id=JR13714#.V07_q74rLBI)

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email me (aria@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions!

------
svec
iRobot | Bedford, MA (just outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday
afternoons? Then iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart people who are easy to work with. You should probably
think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I had no
robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

We're looking for software engineers of all sorts: cloud, embedded, test, also
some more hardcore robotics stuff.

Check out all our openings here: [http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec and then guess the rest,
it might involve irobot and a com.

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

PS: We have hired people from these "Who is hiring?" posts, thanks to HN for
this service/forum

------
jsadow
Scoop | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.takescoop.com](https://www.takescoop.com) | Full Time Software
Engineer - Onsite

The Scoop team has a simple mission: to finally make carpooling a viable
alternative to the solo commute by eliminating the hassle, sacrifice, and
frustration that has plagued carpooling for years. As we reimagine every
aspect of shared commuting using smart mobile-first technology, our
development team is passionate about designing and developing public (mobile-
first) APIs to support our app.

We’re looking for a smart and creative individual who thrives in a fast-paced
startup environment and has extensive engineering experience. You’ll work with
the infrastructure team to scope/design features and standardize best
practices.

Working knowledge and experience with the following is a plus:

▪ node.js with Hapi

▪ PostgreSQL

▪ Python

▪ Git and Github

▪ Automated testing

Interested? Apply at [https://angel.co/takescoop/jobs/119882-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/takescoop/jobs/119882-software-engineer)

PS: We recently announced our funding here techcrunch.com/2016/05/24/scoop-
raises-5-1-million-seed-round-for-carpooling-service-that-shuttles-tesla-
twitter-and-cisco-employees/

------
metatype
Pivotal | Software Engineer, Distributed Systems | Portland, OR | onsite

Pivotal is looking for a few great engineers to join our GemFire/Apache Geode
engineering team. Apache Geode (currently in incubation) is a distributed, in-
memory, and transactional datastore designed to provide very high throughput
with predictable latency. GemFire is built on Apache Geode and is deployed
throughout the world by demanding customers serving mission-critical
applications in financial, telecommunications, retail, and transportation
industries.

You have a passion for large distributed systems to manage data on a massive
scale. You love building highly concurrent systems that are also fault
tolerant and extremely reliable. You follow current trends in topics such as
stream processing and in-memory computing. You’d really like to believe
there’s a way to defy the CAP theorem and get consistency, availability, and
partition tolerance all in the same system (even if no one else has managed to
do that yet). Above all, you love shipping software as a member of a
collaborative team.

At Pivotal, our mission is to enable customers to build a new class of
applications, leveraging big and fast data, and do all of this with the power
of cloud-independence. Pivotal’s offering includes the Big Data Suite, the
most complete approach to enterprise data lakes and advanced analytics;
Pivotal Cloud Foundry, the industry leading Platform as a Service product; and
world leading ultra-agile application development through Pivotal Labs. Open
source is an important part of our strategy. Many of our products are already
open source; those that are not will be soon.

The GemFire/Apache Geode engineering team at Pivotal tackles challenges that
come with massively parallel distributed systems operating at extreme scale to
achieve incredibly low latency transactions. We delve into areas like stream
processing, query optimization, parallel function execution, scalable
distributed data structures, fault-tolerance paradigms, and peer-to-peer
messaging. Here at Pivotal you'll be working on hard problems with a
collaborative team, accelerating your growth as an engineer.

Apply at
[https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&su=f8...](https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&su=f8XaVfwU&c=qm69Vfwg&j=oLn61fwZ)
or email abaker[_a_t_]pivotal[_d_o_t_]io.

------
Maybabraitis
Salsify | Boston, Ma | Full-time | Onsite

 _Salsify provides cloud-based product content management solutions that make
it easy for manufacturers, distributors, and retailers to exchange high-
quality content that drives online results. We were founded in late 2012 by a
team with deep experience in commerce, online search, and the semantic web._

We’re confronting hard technology problems inherent in a decentralized, peer-
to-peer model head-on—problems that traditional approaches have steered clear
of. Salsify embraces the lessons of open source development, letting users
branch, pull, annotate, fork, and edit product content within and across
organizations. And, critically, we make it easy enough for anyone to use.

Hiring Immediately

\- Principal Software Engineer: [http://bit.ly/24kOFch](http://bit.ly/24kOFch)

\- Senior Engineering Manager: [http://bit.ly/1Uibw2L](http://bit.ly/1Uibw2L)

\- Solution Architect: [http://bit.ly/1X0JH4Y](http://bit.ly/1X0JH4Y)

What we will need soon

\- Data Scientist

 _Please note, the Data Scientist role is not posted externally, you can email
May@salsify.com directly if you are interested_

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. If you want to join us and have fun
building projects for prominent startups from Austria, Singapore, Indonesia,
Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong, join us! Our clients are well-funded,
recognised startups and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA
and 500 startups.

Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

Android developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)

iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

------
rsamvit
Equidate ([https://www.equidateinc.com/](https://www.equidateinc.com/))

REMOTE INTERNS VISA

Equidate is the leading secondary marketplace for private companies. We help
employees at private companies get liquidity for a portion of their stock, and
over the last year and a half we've worked with shareholders from many of the
largest pre-IPO tech companies. We currently give shareholders across all
companies millions of dollars of liquidity a month via our marketplace.

Equidate was founded by Y Combinator alumni and has raised money from top
investors including Scott Banister, Charlie Cheever, Tikhon Bernstam, and
others. The founding team has strong backgrounds in product, engineering, and
legal and have previously sold multiple companies. The team includes two of
SecondMarket's founding team members, as well as the former CEO of NASDAQ
Dubai.

See our current team at
[https://www.equidateinc.com/about](https://www.equidateinc.com/about)

Roles we're hiring for: \- VP Engineering \- Senior Software Engineer \- Full
Stack Developer (Software Engineer) \- Engineering Intern

Email talent@equidateinc.com

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Multiple open positions: Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack:
Meteor, PHP, JavaScript, BigQuery) Senior Software Engineer (Data: Cassandra,
Big Query, Kafka, Golang)

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Work on a tech stack that includes:
Kafka, Google BigQuery, Meteor, Docker, and Kubernetes. - Sift through TB's of
social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. - Work in
a truly agile and lean startup environment. - Be inspired by talking to our
customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our: Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)
Day to Day Life: [http://talent.sharethis.com](http://talent.sharethis.com)
Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | London, UK or New York, USA |
[https://www.arachnys.com](https://www.arachnys.com) | London or NYC

We are a risk and compliance solution, splicing together data from the deep
web with unstructured and semi-structured information to help customers make
decisions about the risks posed by their customers and third parties.

Our infrastructure is pretty complex - Hadoop, HBase, ElasticSearch, Python,
Docker, some Go, etc - and highly automated using Ansible. We're looking for
devops or systems types to join our small devops team and help us go to the
next level in automation and orchestration.

We're also interested in speaking to engineers with more of a full-stack
approach - the team is small and nimble and you can get exposure to frontend,
data, Django, etc - all in one week!

Email jobs@arachnys.com with a link to your profiles (github etc) if you're
interested. A founder will read your application and respond within a few days
at the latest.

Remote applicants who are able to be in one of our offices at least 1 day/week
may be considered - but you'd need to be willing to be onsite more at the
start.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. We're a mission-
driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around
the world while having fun doing so.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. Mentors work with
students all the way through either our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) portion of the course and/or our Front End (JS / Angular) portion
of the course. We prefer full stack mentors but are open to working with great
people on all fronts. Mentors are compensated for check-ins.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with [CS, Ruby, Rails] and/or [JavaScript, AngularJS].

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Full Stack Instructor + Curriculum Architect | Onsite(SF)
or Remote | [http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is an immersive and 100% online development bootcamp where
students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a mission-driven company
with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around the world
while having fun doing so.

Instructors are the heart of everything we do and we are looking for an
experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who will lead instruction
in the Immersive program and ongoing development of the curriculum. This is
not a lecture-based position -- we heavily lean on demos and code review while
supporting our pair-programming students when they have questions.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in Ruby/Rails or JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. AngularJS). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors, and were recently
covered in the Wall Street Journal:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* Full-stack engineer (we use React.js, Node.js, and Go)

* Product designer

* Account executive (sales)

* Operations associate (entry level)

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
handshakemike
Join Handshake ([http://www.joinhandshake.com](http://www.joinhandshake.com))!

We are the fastest growing career services platform in the country, helping
colleges and employers actively engage students with personalized
opportunities.

Series A, Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and Lightspeed Partners,
Handshake has already partnered with more than 110 universities (including
Stanford, Princeton, Cornell, University of Chicago, Michigan and Texas), and
has more than 1.5 million student profiles and 95,000 recruiters on the
platform, including 50% of the Fortune 100. Our unique data on students'
interests and the historical career outcomes gives Handshake the rare ability
to help students of today imagine, plan and jumpstart their future careers.

Hiring for: -Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of
software engineering backgrounds):
[http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Front-end developers: [http://grnh.se/euci80](http://grnh.se/euci80)

-QA Engineer Lead: [http://grnh.se/64irse](http://grnh.se/64irse)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)

Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: mike@joinhandshake.com

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Boston, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On
Site

Data is revolutionizing the sports industry. However, we face the challenge of
sifting through mountains of data in search of compelling stories. We create
products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from our CEO's TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b..).

Looking for engineers across a variety of roles (full stack, devops, machine
learning, computer vision, UI/UX, ...). Full set of job postings:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/)
and apply by through email at work@secondspectrum.com.

Happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

~~~
psuter
TED talk link was broken for me. Hope this fixes it:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_basketball_s_wildest_moves)

------
joshavant
CrowdRise | Onsite | Downtown Los Angeles, CA

CrowdRise allows anyone to raise money online for personal causes and
charities. Right now, we're looking for a senior-level iOS Developer to join
me as iOS Developer #2!

Technical Background: 100% Swift codebase, including 362 test cases (and
growing!). The codebase is only 11 months old and has been built from the
ground up on patterns like reactive design + MVVM. We have plans to open-
source as much as possible, too!

Company Background: We're a gang of folks on an awesome mission: We raise
money for good causes. At CrowdRise, you'll regularly get emails in your inbox
that the thing your working on has helped people get a surgery they needed or
shelter they couldn't afford. It's quite a fulfilling job. As far as org
structure goes, the LA office is all engineering so it's a bit of a nerd
oasis. We're about 35 people in our Downtown LA office, near Bottega Louie and
Seven Grand. (We're across the street from One Wilshire, so we have a 1-2ms
ping which is fun, too.)

Hiring Process: First, we'd like to talk on the phone and ask you some light
technical questions and give you the chance to ask us questions. Next, we'll
ask you to come into the office and meet the team. For the iOS part of the
interview, I've been keeping a Playground in the project repo with some
interview questions. I'd like to pair with you in the Playground on those
questions, and generally just talk iOS. There will be no reverse binary tree
sorting.

If this sounds like your kinda place, please email me personally with your
resume and, if you happen to have any, some work samples: (my-first-name-
which-is-the-first-four-letters-of-my-HN-handle)@crowdrise.com. I promise a
reply to everyone who emails!

------
anonymousjunior
Wake | Software Engineers | Full Time | San Francisco, CA |
[https://wake.com](https://wake.com)

We're looking for a software engineer who will be an integral part of
improving the way companies design, communicate and build products. You will
work closely with designers to invent and build new ways for people to share
ideas with each other. You will also be responsible for ensuring that the
service remains incredibly fast and reliable as we continue to grow.

Our Ideal Candidate has:

\- Experience building, scaling and maintaining a large scale web service \- A
love for identifying and fixing problems, including issues with open-source
libraries and other technologies we use \- The ability to self-manage and
prioritize tasks Enough flexibility to work across multiple levels in our
stack \- An eye for design and respect for great user experiences \- *Bonus
points for any sysadmin, computer vision, or image processing experience you
have

Tech: \- Python & Tornado \- Angular \- PostgreSQL \- GCE

Learn more at: [https://wake.com/jobs](https://wake.com/jobs)

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~200 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. We recently
closed our Series C financing round and are looking to grow our team with
engineers who want to build enterprise software that delights users while
ensuring the highest level of security, availability and performance. We're
hiring across all of our teams, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and is
responsible for projects from inception through launch and beyond. We value
distributed responsibility, mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to
an engineering culture that focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as
well as mentorship.

Our interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by
on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links in
case you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our co-founder Dustin on why
work-life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.

We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA - San Francisco, CA - Austin, TX | Full Time

TrueCar is hiring Engineers with interest in Rails, React, Angular as well as
Data Engineers, Technical Product Managers, Data Analysts, Data Scientists
DevOps / Site Reliability Engineers, Security Engineers and more in Santa
Monica, San Francisco, and Austin.

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a little over a
year ago. We've been around for 10 years and went public 1 year ago. The
company has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers
to help us grow.

See [http://careers.true.com](http://careers.true.com) for the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in Santa Monica, San Francisco, or Austin. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: health premiums are 100% paid for (not only for you, but your whole family), we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock options. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air and plenty of food options. Our SF office is right off the Montgomery BART station with 360 degree views of downtown and the bay.

* A meaningful subset of some of the technologies we use: Ruby on Rails, React, AWS, React, Flask, Redis, MySQL, Hadoop, and Elasticsearch (the whole ELK stack).

* VISAS are handled and REMOTE options are available under the right circumstances. Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a line

------
spot
Beaker Notebook (Two Sigma) | NYC | full-time onsite | full-stack

The Beaker team develops a web UI and IDE for statistical modeling, data
analysis, and visualization. Beaker is open source, based on a modern Angular
frontend, nginx and a collection of servers, mostly JVM-based. The work is
done primarily on Github ([https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-
notebook](https://github.com/twosigma/beaker-notebook)) outside the corporate
network, making for a comfortable and high-velocity developer experience. We
are looking for a fullstack engineer to take this complex application to 2.0,
including performance optimization of IPC between multiple languages using
shared memory, server architecture, collaborative realtime editing, and
cluster integration. Contact me directly with any questions or to apply (spot
at draves dot org).

Two Sigma is also hiring all kinds of technologists and scientists:
[https://careers.twosigma.com/](https://careers.twosigma.com/)

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
thejash
Sourceress | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time | Onsite (Remote possible,
see below)

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). One
of our founders previously sold a company and is very technical, and the other
was Chief of Staff at Dropbox. We've found a way to reallocate talented
individuals to mission-driven companies, allowing them to grow and actually
change the world.

2nd engineer (very significant equity possible)

We have a real business with interesting AI/ML/NLP problems that are core to
our product. We want to work with you--a prolific, empathetic engineer who
cares about personal growth and doing the right thing.

Strong familiarity with Python is a requirement, and familiarity with Django,
AWS, PostgreSQL and Javascript are bonuses.

Email josh@sourceress.co

* Remote is a possibility (we have experience with distributed teams)

edit: there is nothing on our website because we have a very long waiting list
of customers, so making a website has not been a priority. Happy to explain
more via email!

------
ologhbeg
MedicaSafe, Inc. | Front End Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | Full-
time

Position: Front End Software Engineer

MedicaSafe Inc develops technologies to improve patient outcomes with a focus
on medication adherence and addiction treatment. We're currently looking for a
Front End Software Engineer with strong UI and graphic design skills. Our
office is in New York City's West Soho neighborhood in a pleasant, creative,
pun-filled environment.

Responsibilities Design and implement user interfaces for MedicaSafe products
Coordinate and communicate with research and business development

Skills and Tools HTML, CSS, Javascript iOS app dev, Xcode Design, UI / UX,
Responsive Design Adobe Creative Suite

Nice to haves Experience working in health care Minimalist design aesthetic
Android app dev, Android Studio or Eclipse An app deployed in Google Play
Store or iOS App Store Experience integrating and configuring digital
marketing tools At least 2 years of relevant work experience

Candidates are encouraged to submit a portfolio and/or github link. Please
send your materials to jobs@medicasafe.com.

------
uceuceuce
data Artisans | ONSITE (Berlin, Germany) and REMOTE

Hiring Process: Application, Phone interview, and On-site interview

What: Data processing, Big Data

data Artisans is building the next-generation platform for programming data-
intensive applications.

We are tackling some of the biggest technical challenges in big data and data
streaming today. We love open sourcing our code, and working together with the
open source community that has formed around Apache Flink, one of the biggest
projects of the Apache Software Foundation in its category.

Positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (https://data-artisans.workable.com/jobs/241346)
      - Software Engineer (Support) (https://data-artisans.workable.com/jobs/241347)
      - Community Evangelist (https://data-artisans.workable.com/jobs/241348)
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Competitive salary and stock options
      - Flexible working hours and vacation
      - Pick your own tech gear
    

More details here: [http://data-artisans.com/careers](http://data-
artisans.com/careers)

------
zorrb
JoinHoney.com | FULL STACK ENGINEER| Full-Time | Los Angeles | ONSITE

Job Description -

You are a full stack engineer with extensive Javascript experience. You've
scaled teams and products before, and have a desire to join a fast-growing
company and make a difference.

You will be a part of the core engineering team at Honey, responsible for
building new features and maintaining all parts of the core product. This
includes backend web development (our main app is a Node.js/Express app tied
to MySQL/Elastic/Redis datastores), frontend development (React/Flux), and
browser extension development.

Most of our code is Coffeescript, but a knowledge of HTML/CSS/Javascript is a
big plus.

Preferred Qualifications -

Experience developing and maintaining production web or mobile applications.
Experience with Node.js/Express. Some experience with frontend frameworks
(React, Backbone, Angular, etc). Comfortable with one of SQL, Elastic, or
Redis. Self-motivated to build and iterate in quick cycles. Experience with
git or other version control.

If you have any questions or want to apply contact nick@joinhoney.com

------
mntmn
Talon.One | Berlin, Germany | Full time | Onsite

Do you want to work full-time with Go, PostgreSQL and Kubernetes? Join our
team of engineers constructing and optimizing a powerful business rule engine
built around our custom Lisp flavor "Talang".

We offer competitive salaries, flexible working hours and an ergonomic work
environment in our office in the center of Berlin Kreuzberg, including fresh
fruit and drinks and the opportunity to make a difference in a new company.

If you have no prior Go experience but are a motivated autodidact, feel free
to apply.

\- Develop and maintain our Go-based web platform, rule engine and API

\- Develop sophisticated data analytics engines based on PostgreSQL

\- Write tests and documentation and peer-review code in a CD/CI process
powered by Git, Drone and Kubernetes

\- Identify new technologies that can improve our stack and development
process

To apply, please send your CV and Work Samples (i.e. open source
projects/contributions) to hartmann@talon.one

[https://talonone.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5](https://talonone.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=5)

~~~
terinjokes
I'll bite. What makes Talang different from the other Lisps we've heard of?

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time Position

Tradesy is a new kind of peer-to-peer marketplace that addresses the pain-
points associated with selling on sites like eBay and Craigslist. Our mission
is to make it simple and delightful for anyone to sell the unused or underused
goods cluttering their closets. We have millions of passionate members, a
product people love, and an office with an ocean view in sunny Santa Monica.
We're backed by some of the best investors around, including KPCB and Sir
Richard Branson.

But enough about us, lets talk about you! You're an Android developer with a
passion for creating great products and writing cutting-edge code. You have a
high-level of ownership over your work and absolutely hate to be micro-
managed.

YOU WILL:

Build innovative, robust, delightful products. Work with design and product
teams to create outstanding mobile consumer experiences. Solve challenging
technical problems. Exercise your flexibility, creativity and push your own
code. Work closely with top-tier developers. Collaborate within cross-
functional teams.

------
monicaleeoberg
Magine | Stockholm, Sweden | iOS and Web Developers | Full time, ONSITE

Hello, Hej - Magine is dedicated to connecting fantastic TV to audiences in
any corner of the globe (yeah, yeah, we know it is round). We deliver some of
the world’s top TV brands directly to consumers, and partner with creators and
distributors to enable them through every aspect of setting up their own OTT
service. We’re passionate about great content and our mission is to protect
generations of creativity to come through high quality, safe and legal
distribution.

We are currently looking for iOS and Web Developers to join our merry team in
Stockholm. We've got a lot in the pipeline so 2-3 years experience is a must.

iOS - we only write in Swift but Objective-C is cool too Web - solid knowledge
of Javascript and GIT

Interview Process: Screen -> Onsite Interview -> Mob Programming

So if you love fika, AW, ping pong and just working somewhere awesome, then
apply here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lJX3iwR](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3lJX3iwR)

Thanks eller tack! Monica / HRD

------
beaud
Wunder Capital | Boulder, CO | San Francisco

We just raised our Series A and need 2 Senior RoR Engineers to help us build
the renewable utility company of the future.

Great coworkers, competitive compensation, full benefits, and one of the only
tangible opportunities to truly save the world.

Learn more at
[http://bit.ly/SeniorRoRDeveloper](http://bit.ly/SeniorRoRDeveloper)

------
jdangu
ClarityAd | New York City | On site or Remote

ClarityAd's software protects from bad ads.

We would love to hire someone with ad tech experience, but we're ready to
train newbies and give you a deep understanding of the ad serving stack and
Real Time Bidding (RTB). This environment has grown to such a level of
complexity and automation that consuming online media has become an exercise
of frustration: Latency, invasive ads, privacy issues, malware/malvertising
that exposes users to trojans, ransomware, botnets… The rational option for
the audience is to rely on ad blockers. Our unique product suite makes it
possible for publishers and ad platforms to protect their audience in real
time. We have the secret sauce to disrupt this market for good, annihilate the
bad actors and restore confidence in publishers.

We are passionate about solving these issues and we want to grow our team with
people who share our vision and ambition.

We use: PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis + Lua, Node.js, C++ (browser sandbox).
Our infrastructure includes: AWS EC2 (thousands of VMs) / Route53 / ELB / S3 /
Bare metal / lots of exotic hardware in exotic places with exotic vendors all
playing nice with Puppet.

We value diversity and we’re not looking to hire candidates whose experience
is a perfect match to our tech stack. We expect you to bring your own
background and experience to the problems we are solving.

The position is open to remote candidates in eastern time zone from USA or
Canada. Half of our team is working remotely and we meet every 6 weeks in
person.

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/117807/senior-software-
develop...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/117807/senior-software-developer-
clarityad) or email me jerome [at] clarityad.com

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Miami | Full-time | ONSITE / REMOTE (US or LATAM)

Position: Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Javascript, bit of Go, and quite a few
other technologies that you can work on if you're interested in branching out
- we like to keep people working on stuff that excites them). Not having a lot
of professional experience is okay, but you should have some open source
contributions. We're looking for smart people who solve problems regardless of
background/education.

Projects you'll work on: A crypto trading platform, several new POCs, and new
R&D projects.

Contact: cody@codelitt.com and vincent@codelitt.com

Job description and about us:
[https://angel.co/l/MB9LZ](https://angel.co/l/MB9LZ)

Joel Test: Score an average of an 11/12\. Working to get that 12th.

We build a ton of products and use a ton of technology across the web, mobile,
machine learning, robotics, and AI. We have a great team, a profitable
company, a great culture, and we'd love to hear from you.

------
jfpoole
Primate Labs | [http://www.primatelabs.com/](http://www.primatelabs.com/) |
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Primate Labs is looking for enthusiastic software developers to work on
Geekbench, our popular cross-platform processor benchmark. You will help
develop and analyze benchmark tests for future versions of Geekbench. This is
a great position for developers interested in computer performance, high-level
and low-level software optimization, and cross-platform development.

We're looking for someone with a solid C++ background. It would be nice if you
had experience with any of the following technologies (but by all means these
are not mandatory): C++11, GPGPU APIs (e.g., OpenCL or CUDA), and code
optimization and profiling tools.

Benefits include competitive salary and vacation time, medical and dental
benefits, and flexible work hours.

This is a full-time position in our Toronto, Ontario office. Interested? Send
an email to jobs@primatelabs.com to apply or for more information.

------
pawelrychlik
Voucherify | Lead Growth Hacker | Germany / Europe / REMOTE | €48K-60K

We’re looking for a motivated and knowledgeable growth marketing professional
to join our team and drive customer acquisition within the sky-rocketing mar-
tech industry.

About: www.voucherify.io automates vouchers generation, distribution and
tracking. Check out well-documented API and marketer-friendly UI. Built for
developers by developers.

Your responsibilities: * Growing customer acquisition with a data-driven
approach, sales funnel optimisation * Content Marketing (including videos and
interactive tutorials, press publications) and SEO * Outbound and Email
marketing * Optimising paid acquisition channels

Your qualifications: * Proven track record of 5+ years in growth marketing *
Experience in marketing SaaS products, developer tools or similar * Excellent
communication and networking skills

Please apply via
[https://voucherify.typeform.com/to/HvcRyE](https://voucherify.typeform.com/to/HvcRyE)

------
mattspitz
Dropbox NYC | New York | Onsite

We're a small office working on technically difficult problems across the
stack that are critical to Dropbox's success. You'll have an opportunity to
make an impact on both our 500+ million users and our ~60 person office and
culture.

More specifically, at the moment, we're looking for...

...full-stack engineers interested in improving users' experiences with
content in Dropbox:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/199641](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/199641)

...backend/infrastructure engineers interested in bringing Paper
([https://paper.dropbox.com](https://paper.dropbox.com)) to Dropbox's scale:
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/200990](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/200990)

It's been an incredible experience to build this office, and I hope you can
join us!

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco | Software Engineer | Full-Time, On-site | VISA |
[https://www.uber.com/](https://www.uber.com/)

The Growth team is obsessed with one question – How do we bring Uber to the
world?

We believe in fast execution and data driven decisions. We build systems and
interfaces to remove all barriers from getting drivers and riders onto the
Uber platform. Ours is a team with a unique opportunity to learn a wide range
of skills and address the real world complexity of building products that span
many countries, cultures, and regulations.

Engineers on our team learn the most interesting techniques around viral
loops, funnel design, and diving into usage trends, while working alongside
some of the top growth experts in the industry.

If this sounds interesting to you then you belong on the Growth team!

Email uber-dot-com-recruiting@uber.com with your resume and/or LinkedIn and my
team will get back to you. I'll ping you back personally if you mention you
saw this on HN!

~~~
freeqaz
We've had a good number of replies to this! I appreciate everybody who has
taken the time to say hello. Seriously appreciated!

To update on this, we're currently looking for candidates located in the US.

Bonus points if you're front-end, as we have a ton of open positions for web
on my team! That's the Uber.com team, under Growth.

~~~
kabes
But you mention VISA. Does this mean you're also interested in candidates that
want to relocate to the US, or what does VISA indicate?

------
conanbatt
Scribd is hiring talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the
library of the 21st century.

Right now we’re looking for:

* Experienced iOS tech/team leads

* Mid to Senior iOS developers

* Mid to Senior Android developers

* Software engineers interested in working on search, recommendation, or payments

* Engineers with domain expertise in recommendation systems and algorithms

Please note for Internships: We have filled our internship seats and are not
currently interviewing interns.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from "Who is Hiring"
threads.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) where you’ll find all of our
current opening and the job descriptions. We do our best to respond within 24
hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.

We are willing and able to sponsor Visas and have several international team
members from around the world.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at [http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics"
([http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)) and Sheet Music.

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

~~~
drommk
Hi!

>We are willing and able to sponsor Visas and have several international team
members from around the world.

Does that mean those positions can be remote? (I could be interested by the
android one)

------
mkong1
GiveCampus - www.givecampus.com | Washington, DC | Full-time | Onsite/SF bay
area

We are working to revolutionize the way that schools raise money and engage
their constituents. Our mission is to ensure that schools have the resources
they need to deliver the highest-quality education possible, and that
education is affordable and accessible to everyone. We’re backed by some of
the world’s top investors, including Y Combinator, and we’ve achieved 5X
growth over the last six months. 2-3 new schools join our network every week,
and we’re expanding our team to support their efforts and continue innovating.
You can read more about what we do, and how we do it, in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)).

We’re a small company, so we’re looking for people who are hungry and want to
have a huge impact. Hustlers who are willing to learn new things and who
demonstrate extraordinary resourcefulness--who don’t believe in “impossible.”
Problem solvers who take initiative, challenge assumptions, and think outside
the box. Team players who take responsibility and never blame others.

Who we are looking for:

\- Ruby and Rails expert \- Comfortable working on the front-end and back-end,
but skews toward the back-end. \- Enjoys building new features, from idea to
supporting it in production \- Passionate about education

We are a team of four, and are really excited to bring high tech to the
education space.

Please email careers@@givecampus.com to apply.

We are based in Washington, DC, and are looking for people here, in the SF Bay
Area, or someone willing to move to DC.

------
thenipper
Mercy Corps | Portland, OR | Full Time | ONSITE

Mercy Corps is a leading global organization powered by the belief that a
better world is possible. In disaster, in hardship, in more than 40 countries
around the world, we partner to put bold solutions into action—helping people
triumph over adversity and build stronger communities from within.

We're seeking a great People Systems and Analytics Manager based in Portland,
OR to lead all people systems analytics for Mercy Corps, matching insightful
data with priority business decision-making needs and support the effective
maintenance and utilization of a suite of online People systems. You'll work
with me(I manage the talent acquisition system) and others to leverage our
systems and data to make informed hiring and people management decisions.

Skills needed: Data visualization, project management skills, sense of humor

Apply here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3QdX2iwP](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3QdX2iwP)

------
jparker165
MineralSoft | Austin, TX | ONSITE | Senior Developer

MineralSoft is an integrated data platform for oil and gas. Our product
provides revenue optimization and automated intelligence for mineral owners,
investors, and stakeholders.

This is a senior level opening that will touch all aspects of our system. The
responsibilities will include development of the web-based interface, scaling
our data pipeline, integrating new data partners, evolving our data-science
capabilities, systems operation, and leading new feature development. We build
our services using Python, Django, Postgres, Redis, and Celery. We build and
deploy using Jenkins, Git, Ansible, and AWS.

Qualifications:

You make software that works. 3-5+ years software development experience,
including service design experience. Experience with python is preferred, but
not mandatory.

Apply here: [https://mineralsoft.com/jobs#op-79908-senior-software-
engine...](https://mineralsoft.com/jobs#op-79908-senior-software-engineer)

------
bkeroack
Dollar Shave Club | Los Angeles | ONSITE (remote work possible but must be
primarily in-office)

Infrastructure Engineer - SDE/DevOps/SRE

Interested in writing Go and contributing to OSS? Excited about Docker,
Kubernetes, Mesos and the brave new world of containerized distributed
applications? DSC is looking for a Software Development Engineer in
Infrastructure (SDEI)! Help build a world class application platform for a
men's grooming product company.

The SDEI will help build our next-gen application platform as well as
ruthlessly automate all aspects of our developer/operations workflow. If a
task must be done, we will build a tool to do it for us.

This role is intended to be primarily software engineering (as opposed to an
"ops" position), however for the right candidate we can be flexible. DevOps
superstars with less formal SDE experience are welcome to apply!

Relocation assistance may be available to the right candidate.

Send your CV/resume and GitHub/Bitbucket to
benjamen+hnjobs@dollarshaveclub.com

~~~
fapjacks
Remote work which is mostly in an office is not remote work. "Occasionally
work from home" is what you're looking for.

------
mancheenee
WeddingWire | Washington, DC and New York, NY | ONSITE

WeddingWire, the nation's leading technology marketplace serving the $100
billion wedding industry, is the only online wedding planning resource
designed to empower both engaged couples and wedding professionals.

We're hiring for a wide range of tech positions! The list includes Ruby on
Rails developers, Android and iOS engineers, UX designers, Project Managers,
and others.

WeddingWire is a fun and dynamic environment, and has been consistently rated
a best place to work by a variety of organizations. Please reach out to me if
you have any questions - I work in Marketing but I am happy to talk about the
company, and the experience I've had here, to the extent that I'm able! My
email is nmancini[at]weddingwire[dot]com, and here’s the link to the
WeddingWire careers page so you can check out more:
[http://jobs.weddingwire.com/](http://jobs.weddingwire.com/)

------
jwoah12
Major League Baseball Advanced Media | NYC | Full Time Engineers & TPMs

MLBAM is the technology and digital media division of Major League Baseball,
providing end-to-end content delivery solutions over web, mobile, and
connected devices. Partners outside of baseball include HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL,
GoPro, and more. Check out our CTO's keynote at last year's AWS Re:invent
conference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400).

We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented software engineers and
technical project managers to support that growth as we scale our platform to
more partners. Our headquarters is inside Chelsea Market in Manhattan with
another development office in San Francisco. Please shoot me an email for more
info (I'm an engineer, so I can answer some questions for you and forward your
info along to our recruiters).

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Full-Time
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/](https://www.dominodatalab.com/)

We make a software product that helps data science teams accelerate research,
increase collaboration, and easily operationalize predictive models. Our
customer list is rapidly expanding across industries including insurance,
finance, manufacturing, pharma, and technology.

We are looking for Staff Engineers and Tech Leads who can own architecturally
complex features from design through implementation.

We have a desktop client, an asynchronous web app, job distribution, and
cluster management. Our stack is Scala (and Play), with MongoDB and Javascript
(with Backbone). We are constantly pushing the boundaries of Docker. In
addition, we are open to talking with engineers with strong skills in Java or
other functional programming languages.

If you are interested in learning more, send us an email
jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
kevinbuckley
Next Century Corporation | Annapolis Junction, MD | Full stack Software
Developer | Onsite | Full-time

We were founded as a direct result of the 9/11 attacks and provide solutions
that integrate situational awareness, at a glance analysis, decision support,
collaboration, and other core capabilities utilizing our expertise in data
visualization, user interface design, GIS, image exploitation, and mobile
computing.

Who We Are Seeking

•At Next Century, we are committed to growing our team of high performers to
accomplish our mission of saving lives and protecting our country.

•We are not a body shop; we avoid staff augmentation, and we are totally
committed to excellence in all that we do.

•Joining our team is not just a position, but a journey with a team of world
class software engineers who share a passion for using their skills and
experience to make a difference.

•We are seeking those that hold these traits and beliefs:

    
    
      o Passionate about protecting our country and saving lives.
    
      o Aware of the concept of a high-performance organization and is committed to achieving them.
    
      o Engineers that desire to work closely with end users to identify the most critical information.
    
      o Demonstrated passion for learning and curiosity of the world.
    

Common Technology- Java, Swing, Unit testing, OpenGL, Spring, Groovy, Maven,
Hudson/Jenkins, GIS applications, NoSQL, Mongo DB, and AngularJS

Hiring process: Initial phone interview, take home assessment, technical
interview, and leadership interview

For more information and to apply: [http://www.nextcentury.com/careers/apply-
to-next-century](http://www.nextcentury.com/careers/apply-to-next-century)

If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me via email found in my
profile.

------
daveriess
Wunder Capital | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Senior Software Engineer

Come help us build software to deploy $100M of commercial solar financing over
the next 18 months. Wunder is an alternative lender focusing on bringing new
investment risk models and transactional efficiency to the solar market in
order to unlock the next $100B of investment into the sector. Our primary
challenges revolve around automating both investment risk analysis and deal
execution.

If you love (and have some experience) developing data models for complex
systems, automating manual processes, applying machine learning to real world
problems, and/or saving the world, this could be a great fit for you. This is
also an opportunity to join an early stage engineering team and to help shape
the culture and process that we will adopt as we grow.

More info here:
[https://www.wundercapital.com/hustle](https://www.wundercapital.com/hustle)

------
mmatey
Yewno | Redwood City, CA | Front End Engineer, UI/UX, Content Engineer, Data
Sciencist and VP of Engineering | Full Time | ONSITE

Enhancing human understanding.

At Yewno we are building the next generation knowledge engine. We leverage
leading edge computational semantics, graph theory and machine learning to
tackle the information overload problem. Our solution helps people understand
the world. We're a small team of hands-on entrepreneurs with multi-million
dollars exits under our belts.

Yewno's venture funded and our product is in private beta with leading
companies. We are looking for team members who get things done, not like
talking about getting things done. We invest in technologies that help us
deliver great services and experiences, not just because they’re cool and new
or because we feel comfortable in them.

We are looking for mid to senior level engineers for multiple roles - if you
are interested in learning more, ping us at: hello [at] yewno.com.

------
zachlatta
Hack Club | San Francisco, CA | Remote/Onsite | Full Time |
[https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com)

We're an early-stage nonprofit that helps high schoolers start after-school
coding clubs. We've been around for just over 1.5 years and have grown to 82
schools across 16 states and 7 countries, reaching 1,500 students.

We're looking to bring on someone to lead the development of our open-source
curriculum. The ideal candidate has experience working as a software engineer,
is passionate about teaching, and is excited by the idea of working on open-
source full-time. Check out our stuff at
[https://github.com/hackclub/hackclub](https://github.com/hackclub/hackclub).

If this is something that interests you, please shoot me an email directly at
zach@hackclub.com and we'll set up a call to talk more about the position :-).

------
mthomasb
Bonsai (YC W16) | First Non-Founder Engineer (Full Stack) | SF or REMOTE

Bonsai (hellobonsai.com) helps freelancers simplify their work with an
integrated contract and payments workflow. You’ll join a technical,
experienced team that’s backed by some of Silicon Valley’s top investors and
building the future of freelancing.

We’re looking for a generalist backend engineer with a hacker mentality, 5+
years of experience building full-featured web applications, and a deep
familiarity with Ruby. Experience working with payment API's and processing is
a huge plus, as is previous startup and/or freelancing experience.

# Stack \- Ruby on Rails deployed on Heroku \- Extensive integrations with
payment API’s (Stripe, Coinbase, PayPal, etc) \- Lots of jQuery/JS

# Details \- Competitive compensation \- Please be located in / willing to
relocate to San Francisco \- We're willing to sponsor a visa for the right
candidate

Interested? Email me: matt at hellobonsai dot com

~~~
misthop
Please change Remote to onsite if candidates must be located in or willing to
move to SF

------
Hovertruck
Engineers (Data, Platform, Web/Frontend) | Button
([https://www.usebutton.com](https://www.usebutton.com)) | NYC | Onsite

[https://www.usebutton.com/join-us](https://www.usebutton.com/join-us)

Button is building an ecosystem of connections that drive commerce. We're
partnered with some of the largest commerce apps like Uber, OpenTable,
TicketMaster, and more – allowing you to add real-time inventory for these on-
demand services to users in your app. We were also recently named by Crain's
as the best place to work in NYC[1]!

We use a mix of different technologies, but some common themes are NodeJS,
Python, React/Flux, Docker/ECS, Objective-C, and Java.

[1]
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015)

------
browseatwork
San Francisco/ London/ Barcelona/ Madrid/ Sydney | TokBox | Product Managers
for 1) Developer Experience and 2) Vertical Solutions, Product Marketing
Manager, BizDev Managers in 1) Healthcare and 2) Education | 98% Onsite and
mostly in San Francisco, remote for the right fit

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
developers to embed real-time video, voice, and more into their applications
and websites. We build a platform and SDKs, and have great clients from
individual developers to massive players in tech, entertainment, education,
and many other industries (customers include Mozilla, the Minerva Project,
Chegg, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and Fox Sports).
We've been doing real-time communications for over 8 years. We were acquired
by Telefonica 3 or so years ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and has
helped us reach more customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, but the people make this place where I work.
It's an awesome group of 90 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid
back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good salary and benefits,
relaxed, enjoyable environment!

We're looking for a PMs who want to build a strong developer experience (PMs,
evangelists, and engineers encouraged to apply!), a PM to manage the platform,
someone with product and/or marketing experience to do product marketing, as
well as people with strong experience in either healthcare or education for
business development.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

~~~
shadeslayer
Man I wish you guys were hiring for a dev position, I'd have applied in a
heartbeat ( have previously worked on NAT Traversal and currently working on
embedded hardware )

~~~
browseatwork
Awesome! We have recently hired devs and will again soon. I'll send you an
email to find out what you're looking for, and let you know when the right-fit
position opens up.

------
flyankur
Grofers | Staff Engineer Backend, Mobile | G-town, India | $100,00 - $150,000
| Work at the biggest hyper-local marketplace in South-Asia | ONSITE

Why move to India!! - This is the time to be in India - you will be solving
some of the most challenging problem on earth which can only be solved by
technology. The problem set, sheer scale and market size ($600 Billion) is
unique to India. Pirates wanted! You will greeted with amazing peers, tough
and impactful problems to code on and beer!

Grofers engineering is a fast-paced environment that focuses on excellence and
high productivity. We face unique organizational challenges everyday and if
you look forward to join us, you have to be someone who is comfortable in
uncharted territory and is ready to build consumer, logistics, catalogue,
fulfillment, retail and marketing systems that can support operations of
100,000 and 10 million people alike. We're constantly taking on challenges
like making efficient and fast hyper-local logistics, personalisation, search,
payments, and growth - all the while shipping a beautiful user experience. We
want to build solutions to these problems that are scalable, performant, and
elegant, and we're looking for talented people to help us do just that.

The mission is to make buying groceries as simple as tap water availability.
Confused? Two decades earlier, tap water was not readily available and the
task of fetching water for the household was an unavoidable chore. With time,
the establishment of a well-defined supply has now made lack of tap water
availability a lore of the past. That is exactly what we want to do to the
issue of grocery shopping. The challenge is to organise the entire retail
market (sellers, supply and distribution), build hyper-local logistics that
can scale fast economically, and provide a delightful experience to the
consumers.

Some facts from the last year and a half:

\- Hyper-Growth: 0 to 1.5 million active monthly users across 17 cities within
1.5 years

\- We were the best app of 2015 - Android & iOS

\- Backed by Sequoia, DST, Tiger and Softback ( We are the only Indian company
to have all of them onboard)

Are you ready for a crazy, wild, roller-coaster ride - grofers.com/blog/first-
days-grofers-abhinav-desor/?

=== Email me at Ankur@grofes.com |
[https://grofers.com/careers/engineering](https://grofers.com/careers/engineering)
===

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Software Engineer, Android -
[http://spothero.com/careers/88317](http://spothero.com/careers/88317)
SpotHero is a mobile product. If you love building Android apps, you'll love
what we've got in store. We have an amazing Android app, that we're looking to
do a full ground up redesign on. So there is a lot of bluesky work in the very
near future.

Senior DevOps Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/222261](http://spothero.com/careers/222261)
SpotHero is seeking a Senior DevOps Engineer to join our growing development
team. We are looking for an engineer that is passionate and skilled in both
sysops and devops to come in and help us operationalize the technology team.
This candidate will not only be responsible for improving our existing
infrastructure, tools and processes but will also have a major voice in future
system and architectural decisions.

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
bobpappas
Ayasdi, a leading Machine Intelligence company. ONSITE: Menlo Park, CA

I'm the Director of Apps & UI and have several positions open. Senior Full
Stack Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/124744402](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/124744402)
UI Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/125984573](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/125984573)
Python Data Engineer:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/125984964](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/125984964)

Other openings on our career site:
[http://www.ayasdi.com/company/careers/](http://www.ayasdi.com/company/careers/)

~~~
bobpappas
Our technology found the latest breakthrough in diabetes:
[http://www.fastcoexist.com/3052935/the-latest-
breakthrough-i...](http://www.fastcoexist.com/3052935/the-latest-breakthrough-
in-understanding-diabetes-was-made-by-an-algorithm)

------
Lumocra
Peerby | Amsterdam | ONSITE | Full Stack Web Developer | Node, Mongo, Express

If you love Javascript and want to work on a product that makes a difference,
we want to talk to you! Peerby gives you access to the things you need, from
people around you - in less than 30 minutes. By sharing stuff with neighbors,
you get access to things you no longer need to own.

We are looking for developers who are T-shaped, by which we mean that you
really like coding and are good at it but you also like to participate and
decide on what you work on, how you work together as a team and what the
vision for product and the company should be.

More info on our Stack Overflow job application:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/116535/javascript-developer-
bu...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/116535/javascript-developer-build-the-
future-of-peerby?offset=0)

~~~
kauegimenes
Hi, do you hire VISA candidates?

~~~
Lumocra
Sorry I forgot to add that in my post, we are only hiring people with a
working permit for the EU.

------
dankohn1
Cloud Native Computing Foundation | Remote | Part-time or full-time contractor

Looking for a DevOps person with expertise in Docker/OCI and Kubernetes.
Knowledge of Terraform, Ansible and Go is a plus.

The Cloud Native Computing Foundation (CNCF) is a nonprofit organization
committed to advancing the development of cloud native applications and
services by creating a new set of common container technologies informed by
technical merit and end user value, and inspired by Internet-scale computing.
As a shared industry effort, CNCF members represent container and cloud
technologies, online services, IT services and end user organizations focused
on promoting and advancing the state of cloud native computing for the
enterprise. For more information about CNCF, please visit:
[https://cncf.io/](https://cncf.io/).

Please email dan at dankohn.com.

------
paradox95
Outbound (YC W15) - [https://outbound.io](https://outbound.io)

San Francisco, CA | on-site only | relocation possible.

Looking for a Javascript engineer to own all of our browser based projects
including out JS library used by our clients, our dashboard, admin site,
integrations with 3rd party libraries and future integrations and libraries.

Building and own a complex Javascript used on high traffic websites in every
possible browser and OS combination possible should be a project that you're
excited about.

We're not looking for a "front-end" engineer. The person we're looking for is
passionate about Javascript - no matter where it runs.

Some experience required.

We're still a small team of just 7 (almost 8) (2 full-time engineers). You'll
be in at the ground floor during an exciting period of growth.

Email Travis at travis[at]outbound[dot].io if interested or use the job
listing to apply.

------
roflc0ptic
PricewaterhouseCoopers, Risk Assurance | Tampa, FL | Full Time | Onsite No
recruiters or agencies please.

We're a small shop in a giant firm trying to build software to transform the
way auditing occurs. Our stack is Scala, Play, ElasticSearch, Apache UIMA/Ruta
(although we're writing our own pattern matching language and trying to phase
out UIMA), HDFS, React/Redux (although our UI lead says she's doing the next
project in Angular). Our first project has been automating term extraction
from lease agreements. The next projects might be analyzing police body cam
footage, or fraud detection on big banks.

We're at eight, hiring two more engineers. Java/scala enterprise experience
preferred, but rest assured our codebase doesn't have any abstract factories
in it. We're looking for senior level devs. Think 3 years experience minimum.

daniel.porter@pwc.com

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA | Remote OK

Cognii is transforming online education with AI based Virtual
Assistant(chatbot) technology. Winner of the best learning assessment
innovation of 2015, we are adding a few key positions to meet the growing
demand:

1\. AI Technology Director

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. Computational Linguist/NLP Engineer

    
    
      - Linguistically process text corpora
      - Regular expressions
      - Design human-machine interactions
    

3\. Engineering/Product Manager

    
    
      - Design, implement, deploy, manage the web platform for interactive learning
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

EdTech experience is a plus. Compensation includes significant amount of
equity. Please send your resume and queries to jobs@cognii.com

------
0xa
Kensho: Boston, MA (Cambridge) FULL TIME, ONSITE

We are making financial analysis faster, accessible, intuitive and beautiful
through our partnerships with Goldman Sachs and CNBC. We're small, hungry, and
have hoppity-hops in the office. To get our attention, share a project with us
that shows:

Software Engineers:

UI, infrastructure or SRE specialists. Inside tip: High velocity problem-
solving and coding are essential.

Machine Learning Engineers:

Advanced machine learning, NLP or modeling techniques at scale. Notable
research and data science experience expected. Inside tip: Demonstrate
multiple years of data science research, ability to explain nuances of
sophisticated models and excellent ability to optimize.

UI Designers:

Your portfolio of data visualizations, workflows or UI designs. Inside tip:
Make data beautiful, intuitive and informative.

Hiring process:

We're a small team who will interview very few candidates. We start with
looking at the source for projects mentioned in your resume and/or cover
letter. Then, depending on you, the role, and the projects you shared, we'll
talk to you via phone/hang out/in person (if local). We'll likely do some live
coding or design presentation, ideally on your computer, extending something
you have created. We also have take-home challenges if you don't have deep
enough projects to share, or maybe interviews aren't your thing. Lastly we
bring you to Cambridge to interview us in person and go more in depth. Again,
please bring along something you are passionate about and that you'd like to
extend and discuss.

Our Stack:

    
    
      * python, pandas, numpy, scipy, scikit-learn, nltk, et al.
    
      * Javascript, React, d3, canvas
    
    

Please say hello at
[https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

------
basecase_com
BaseCase | Berlin, Germany | Software Engineer |
[http://basecase.com](http://basecase.com) | Remote, Visa

Our primary product is a sophisticated web application which allows non-
developers create interactive presentations.

We're looking for talented front-end and back-end developers. Our technology
stack is Javascript / jQuery / HTML5 on the back-end, and Python / MySQL on
the back-end. But you don't need experience in our stack - we know a good
developer can learn on the job. You can apply here:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hffr)

Currently our biggest 'gap' is on the front-end, so I'd like to particularly
encourage Javascript/UI/UX experts to apply.

We're also looking for OpenERP / Odoo developers, to ensure our smooth
operations:

-) [https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/](https://basecasecareers.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hiy9/)

We can support remote workers, and are willing to assist in obtaining a work
visa for Germany if required.

We have been profitable for several years, so we can offer very competitive
salaries, with stock options.

Some relevant background videos:

-) [http://basecase.com/company/careers](http://basecase.com/company/careers)

-) [http://basecase.com/platform/video/](http://basecase.com/platform/video/)

Our hiring process involves 'offline' programming tests followed by ~2
interviews.

Cheers,

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

~~~
basecase_com
In the May 2016 thread, a number of questions / criticisms were raised about
our recruitment process at BaseCase:

-) [https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=basecase_com](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=basecase_com) (scroll down a bit)

Unfortunately, I was only made aware of this after the thread had closed for
commenting. For that reason, I thought it best to reply here to the issues
raised.

Firstly, I'd like to say that recruitment is hard, and reasonable people can
disagree on what constitutes the 'best' strategy.

With that in mind, I think the main issues raised in the thread were:

1\. Rejection email not sent

2\. 9hr coding test is too long

3\. Coding test is 'pointless OO', not suitable for a senior position

I'll address them one-by-one.

 _1\. Rejection email not sent_

One of the posters (wayn3) mentioned they didn't receive a rejection email.
I've checked our logs, and he's right that when he wrote his comment we hadn't
sent the rejection email, but we subsequently did. So - wayn3: apologies for
taking so long to send a rejection notice (3 weeks / May 10). It doesn't
usually take me so long to review a solution, but sometimes it does happen due
to other commitments.

But I would like to say that to the best of my knowledge, we never "drop"
conversations, we make it clear if / when we reject a candidate.

 _2\. 9hr coding test is too long_

9hr is the time limit, not the expected duration. The amount of time required
is usually 3.5hrs - 7hrs, with an average of about 6hrs for a good solution.

 _3\. Coding test is 'pointless OO', not suitable for a senior position_

I'm not looking for OO code specifically. Candidates can submit any kind of
solution and I'll review it.

But to some extent the criticism is accurate - the test isn't technically very
challenging, and it doesn't have any 'tricky' questions. This is however
intentional: the day-to-day of software engineering is writing high quality,
easy to maintain code for (mostly!) straight-forward problems. Logic tricks /
fancy math are only rarely required for the work we do at BaseCase.

Put another way, the programming test tries to be a 'work sample' tests,
simulating something more like the code you would actually write at BaseCase
(without requiring you to learn all about our architecture).

This isn't to say that work at BaseCase is boring or humdrum, it's just that
the challenges are related to designing high quality, easy to maintain
software. To evaluate someone's ability to do this, I need to review a couple
of hundred of lines of code they've written to solve a straight-forward
problem.

If anyone has any questions please add them in here and I'll try to answer
them.

Diarmuid Glynn / CTO

~~~
wayn3
From the document I received:

BaseCase Programming Test You have 9 hours to implement the following game. In
order of importance, we are interested in: 1\. The full, bug-free
implementation of the spec 2\. The elegance of the code 3\. The time needed to
completion

These were the only criteria that were asked and I can assure you that my code
was a full, bug-free implementation and very much on time. Elegance lies in
the eye of the beholder, but I thought it alright.

Followed by some test that I'm not going to specify further at OPs request.
(they seem to have a couple of these tests and you get assigned one randomly
and they probably appreciate not having to delete from their test base)

While you claim that this is not specifically OO, the problem itself was very
clearly one that lends itself heavily towards OO. If you want me to solve it
in Erlang, we can do that as well, but please.

If you want the test to be a "work sample" test, say so. Seriously. You hand
me a test that screams "please, for the love of god, just demonstrate that
you're capable of writing some classes" and then you use that to find evidence
of production level software development. That's not how it works. Include one
line in that 3 page document that says "demonstrate your ability to produce
maintainable code" and the solution would have looked vastly different. This
was a silly challenge and you got a silly solution to a silly challenge.
Because thats all it is. If google invites me to a technical interview and
says "write fizzbuzz", I'm not writing a unit test first to demonstrate my
Test Driven Development fundamentals. I just write some code to demonstrate
that I'm not a potato.

Why would I assume that this is just another algorithm test? Because you told
me clearly that there would be another 2 rounds of technical interviews.

If you want to look at a work sample, here's how you go about it: Ask for a
work sample. Really simple.

FYI, if this test is indicative of the "challenges" faced at basecase, then
working at basecase IS boring (to me). If it's not, then your interview
process is flawed. Writing "test driven, maintainable code only" is an
accountants job. Not something I'd be interested in. So in a roundabout way, I
guess your test succeeded.

Take care!

~~~
basecase_com
Thanks for the frank feedback.

You raise a valid point: I should make more explicit what I am evaluating in
the solution. I will update the relevant document so that future applicants
have a clearer idea of what they're being 'graded' on.

Regarding the other points you raised, I disagree with many of them, but I
think I'd chalk it up to 'reasonable people can disagree on these things'. If
you would like me to respond to a specific item, let me know and I'll do my
best.

Best of luck,

Diarmuid

~~~
wayn3
Well, since you seem to know who I am, you probably know which challenge I was
given. Do you really think its not an OO problem?

Otherwise, you can probably have some of your other engineers review these
tests if you are too busy to do it yourself. Not like this is rocket science.
They can at least weed out clear failures like me :D

~~~
basecase_com

      > Well, since you seem to know who I am, you
      > probably know which challenge I was given.
      > Do you really think its not an OO problem?
    

OO is indeed the most common strategy for solving the problem you received.
However I'm sure you appreciate that you could use many different techniques.

I think that after OO, ~functional solutions (ie: 90% pure functions, 10% non-
pure) would be the next most popular. Such solutions can be quite elegant.

    
    
      > Otherwise, you can probably have some of
      > your other engineers review these tests if
      > you are too busy to do it yourself. Not
      > like this is rocket science. They can at
      > least weed out clear failures like me :D
    

I know you're joking but I certainly realize that I reject many candidates who
would actually have been great hires. It isn't possible for me to evaluate
people 100% accurately, so I have to settle for conclusions drawn from an
admittedly imperfect process.

As for getting other engineers to help with the review process: I've been
reluctant to do so in the past for a variety of reasons, but after 8 years (!)
I'm actually considering it.

Cheers,

Diarmuid

------
iandanforth
Fetch Robotics - [http://fetchrobotics.com/](http://fetchrobotics.com/) \- San
Jose, CA - ONSITE (Relocation assistance available)

Fetch is a team of experienced engineers working on cutting edge mobile
robotics.

We’re now very well funded and we’re looking for experienced and deeply
talented people who want to solve real world problems.

Senior Frontend Developer (React) -
[http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz](http://muse.cm/1igS8Yz)

Mid/Senior DevOps Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1NMtzu1](http://muse.cm/1NMtzu1)

Robot Perception Engineer - [http://muse.cm/1LIUxET](http://muse.cm/1LIUxET)

Robotics Application Engineer -
[http://muse.cm/1UfP2iV](http://muse.cm/1UfP2iV)

------
jimschley
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering Codeship is
hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission is to
accelerate software development teams. We have a Rails/Postgres/Redis webapp
and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic build infrastructure.
[https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com) Codeship is hiring Senior-level
Software Engineers:
[https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=215752](https://codeship.com/jobs?gh_jid=215752)
Our Engineering team has a remote first culture. We will consider applicants
in Boston or who are remote with a successful track record contributing to a
team remotely. Send us your info via the link above or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
hakanito
Oden Technologies | New York, NY | ONSITE | Back End (Python), Front End
(React), Data Science | [http://www.oden.io](http://www.oden.io)

We are on the brink of the next industrial revolution.

Manufacturing has long been an analog world, but this is about to change. By
introducing machines to the digital world, there’s a staggering opportunity
for efficiency and production leaps.

Oden is driving this revolution. We’re on a mission to eliminate waste in
manufacturing.

We have combined industrial hardware, wireless connectivity, and big data
architecture into one simple platform so all manufacturers can analyze and
optimize their production, from any device. Efficiency and sustainability are
democratized.

Competitive salary + meaningful equity

Open positions:
[https://odentech.recruiterbox.com](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com)

------
dannyaway
Developer Marketing Manager | Zapier (YC S12) | Fully-Remote Team (Work
Anywhere) | Full-time

Hiring Process: Application, Phone Screen, Skills Interview, Offer

Role: [https://zapier.com/jobs/product-marketer-
spring-2016/](https://zapier.com/jobs/product-marketer-spring-2016/)

By year's end, we'll have more than 1,000 partners on the Zapier Developer
Platform. This role is at the center of improving education and marketing
materials created for our partners and their user bases.

More about Zapier: [https://zapier.com/about/](https://zapier.com/about/)

Zapier Code of Conduct: [https://zapier.com/jobs/zapier-code-of-
conduct/](https://zapier.com/jobs/zapier-code-of-conduct/)

------
itsdevlin
Constructor.io | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-Time

Constructor.io is building the future of search. There are many parts of a
search interface — from autocomplete to analytics to recommendations — that
every website currently has to rebuild (often poorly) from scratch. At
Constructor.io, we want to change all that, let people stop re-inventing the
wheel, and offer them outstanding search and search enhancement features in a
form that's dead simple to integrate.

Offering that simplicity is challenging. We have to hide bleeding-edge NLP and
machine learning behind an easy-to-use interface. And to do that, we need
clever engineers with a mind for turning complex algorithms into delightful
user interfaces.

We’re looking to add a few members to the team as soon as we can find the
right person. Key needs are:

\- Senior Javascript & Rails Engineer \-- Deliver the next generation of
search enhancement services to our customers. You'll build new features into
our Javascript client and help develop our customer-facing website in Rails.

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer \-- Develop outstanding back-end performance to
power intuitive user interfaces. You'll be building front-end search features
and configuring search engines to deliver lightning-fast performance.

\- Data Scientist / Engineer \-- Build search and discovery features using
massive amounts of click data. Your goal will be to help make our customers'
websites awesome and bring our customers more revenue. You'll develop
algorithms to improve search efficiency, deliver recommendations, and power
self-learning search results.

If you're interested in joining the team, please send your resume and/or
LinkedIn and/or Github profile, ideally including links to source code of
projects you’ve worked on, to jobs@constructor.io and we’ll do our best to
reply within a few business days. We’ll usually start with a technical
interview over the phone or via video chat, followed by an in-person interview
at our offices.

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: ryan.jordan@opendoor.com

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Wealthfront takes the guesswork out of sound, long-term investing through
effortless automation. We efficiently build and deliver products which pave
the way for a new generation of investors to achieve their financial goals.
With their trust, we believe we can and will change this industry. Find out
how our engineering team contributes to our mission at
[http://eng.wealthfront.com](http://eng.wealthfront.com)

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for DevOps, Full-
stack and Backend engineers. Feel free to check out our complete list of open
jobs and apply at
[https://www.wealthfront.com/careers](https://www.wealthfront.com/careers)
(mention HN in application).

------
tangential
Arctan Inc. | DC (Arlington, VA) | REMOTE, INTERNS | arctan-group.com

We are a small algorithmic research and development firm. Our work involves
interesting and important challenges in game theory, information theory,
communications, and pattern recognition.

We offer a high degree of responsibility, autonomy, recognition, and control
of your own projects.

We are looking to hire: (a) a developer, and/or (b) a
physicist/astronomer/engineer. Full time or part time possible. We have had
several very successful part time collaborations. US Citizens and permanent
residents only at this time.

We are also seeking up to two interns for focused projects including: mobile
game design, novel interfaces (both command line and graphical) to existing
analytic codes.

You will receive a fast response from either myself or our lead developer.
Contact us: an email is on our website.

------
marieburns
Datawire.io | Boston, SF, NY, Remote | Bad-A$$ Engineers, Microservices
Datawire.io is on unstoppable mission to help development organizations scale
through microservices. Our team is innovative, intellectually curious, and
dedicated to building infrastructure and tools to empower developers and
engineering organizations to scale faster than ever. We're building on state-
of-the-art infrastructure such as Kafka, Spinnaker, and Docker AND working to
enhance these technologies, making them more accessible. We're hiring in
Boston, San Francisco, New York & US remote for all positions listed:
[https://www.datawire.io/careers/](https://www.datawire.io/careers/) Salary:
$85-160K (ie, based on you)

~~~
achanda358
Do you allow remote from the UK?

------
ansygen
RightHand Robotics | Cambridge, MA | full-time onsite

We're a research-driven startup bringing to market fully integrated picking
robots for online order fulfillment. These robots handle thousands of
different items quickly, accurately, and automatically, using machine learning
rather than manual data entry to build models of customers’ inventory. If you
are interested in joining a fast-moving team creating robots to solve real
problems, we’d love to hear from you! Please send a cover letter and resume
to: talent@righthandrobotics.com (Mention HN!)

Job descriptions here!
[http://www.righthandrobotics.com/#!careers/all6j](http://www.righthandrobotics.com/#!careers/all6j)

We are hiring: * Senior Scientists * Senior Software Engineers * Mechatronics
Engineers

------
joelm
Bigleaf Networks | Beaverton, OR (near Portland) | ONSITE full-time

Bigleaf is an SD-WAN provider delivering internet redundancy and optimization,
keeping businesses connected to the cloud. Our proprietary platform uses
Software-Defined-Networking (SDN) technologies to provide seamless failover
and dynamic application prioritization.

We have a reliable and high-performance service that’s growing quickly, so
we're looking for a Network Operations Engineer to join the team.

The Role

• Network Operations

• Technical Support

• Device and Service Provisioning

• Software Engineering / DevOps

Fit Check

• Do you love serving customers with outstanding support?

• Do you know what ARP is and how it works?

• Have you troubleshot BGP or OSPF issues?

• Do you know what jitter does to a VoIP call?

If you think this might be a good fit for you, please check out more info
below and get in touch:

[http://www.bigleaf.net/careers/](http://www.bigleaf.net/careers/)

------
sabalaba
Lambda Labs | Mobile Software Engineer - iOS | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.)
| Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a Software Engineer with iOS experience. You'll be working with
our team to continue to build our product around our core deep learning
technology. Math, EE, CS, or Physics degree. If you love math and software
engineering, you'll fit right in.

Required experience:

\- Experience shipping multiple Objective-C apps that are currently available
in the app store.

\- An aptitude for design, ability to innovate using all of the tools
available for iOS

Ideal candidates will have:

\- Multiple apps in the app store.

\- A track record of making high quality mobile user experiences.

\- Proficiency with basic computer vision and image processing. Desire to gain
skills in training neural networks and implementing state of the art deep
learning research.

To apply, please email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
brooksbp
ARM | Austin, TX | full-time

Want to work on high performance networking software for ARM-based server and
networking platforms?'

We're looking for software engineers who are comfortable digging into complex
systems, identifying optimizations, and working with software and hardware
teams to implement solutions.

If you want to make an impact in the software and hardware for mega data
centers & tier 1 ISPs all the way down to your home router or SBC, we'd like
to hear from you.

Apply here:
[http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_arm/external...](http://careers.peopleclick.com/careerscp/client_arm/external/jobDetails.do?functionName=getJobDetail&jobPostId=23230&localeCode=en-
us) or email brian (dot) brooks @ arm (dot) com

------
naelmusleh
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Chalk Talk Solutions | Boston, MA |
ONSITE | Full Time | [https://chalktalk.academy](https://chalktalk.academy)

Chalk Talk’s unique platform for curriculum design and adaptive assessment
improves curricular outcomes while improving test scores. As the creator of
the world’s first set of curricula that caters to the needs and abilities of
both American and international students for SAT, SAT II, IB, IGCSE, and
Common Core exams, Chalk Talk brings affordable, high-quality test prep,
curriculum design tools, and college advising services to high schools across
the world. By identifying each student’s strengths and targeting their
weaknesses within curricula, Chalk Talk lets students know exactly where they
are and exactly where they need to go.

Position Overview: Chalk Talk is looking for an experienced software engineer
to join our team and build the future of K-12 Education. You will design and
build new technology for Chalk Talk's education platform.

REQUIRED: \- 2-5 years of experience with dynamic development languages like
Python or Ruby. \- Track record of successfully building end-to-end products.
\- Demonstrated teamwork experience. \- Experience with full stack web
development including HTML, CSS, Javascript, and back ends like Django/Rails
and Python/Ruby. \- Experience with modern web technologies such as D3,
Bootstrap, AngularJS. \- Demonstrated skills in building service based
architectures. \- Committed to documentation of best practices in various
layers of the stack. \- get-shit-done attitude.

OTHER DETAILS: \- This is a full-time position starting in June 2016. \-
Health and dental benefits. \- Flexible work times and vacations. \- We are a
funded startup company located in the heart of Boston.

If you are interested, you can either check out our open positions at
[https://chalktalk.academy/careers](https://chalktalk.academy/careers) or
email us at apply@chalktalk.academy. Please include the position in the
subject.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Customer Support Engineer (Network Focused)_

 _Engineering Manager – PaaS_

 _Lead Software Engineers (Desktop Platform Support)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Core)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (New Product)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Rest API)_

 _Software Engineers (Appium)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
alexnewman
Planet.com is hiring Engineers of all types, data science , full stack,
backend, sre and frontend in San Francisco. In addition we have some high
level management posts in the embedded space.

Help manage, operate and manufacture the worlds largest fleet of spacecraft.
Just email me directly posi@planet.com

------
Voxypeople
Voxy|Director of Engineering|New York, NY or Sao Paolo, BR|Full-Time|Onsite

Voxy provides a cloud-based English language learning platform that’s based on
20 years of cutting edge scientific research into language learning. It’s
proven effective, in the lab and in the wild.

Voxy is looking for someone who can manage 12 engineers in both New York and
Brazil. Our engineers practice, and love, eXtreme Programming. While you might
not have actually practiced XP you should have experience in running an Agile
product process, and understand why it’s the better way of doing things.

If you are interested, you can find the full job posting here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/204917](https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/204917)

------
koryk
Health Recovery Solutions | Hoboken, NJ | FULLTIME | ONSITE or REMOTE

Health Recovery Solutions is looking for talented Software Engineers who are
eager to solve big problems with cutting edge technology in order to improve
the lives and promote the well being of patients who use our platform every
day. We are a venture-backed software company that supplies leading medical
centers with platforms that help reduce readmissions and improve clinical
results. We are looking for people with PHP, Java and web application
experience.

Roles: Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Senior Mobile Developer

If you are interested please visit our website and apply -
[http://healthrecoverysolutions.com/gethired](http://healthrecoverysolutions.com/gethired)

------
13hours
Polymorph | Cape Town, South Africa | Full-Time | Remote but in South Africa
prefered.

Senior iOS (Swift) Developer

We're a company with a remote first culture, building mobile products for
startups and enterprises in Fintech and IoT. We have clients all over the
world.

More info : [http://www.polymorph.co.za](http://www.polymorph.co.za)

Interested in working for a company in one of the best cities in the world in
terms of natural beauty, food, things to do and cost of living[1]? Mail us at
{info at polymorph dot co dot za}

1 : [http://traveller24.news24.com/Explore/SAHolidayGuide/cape-
to...](http://traveller24.news24.com/Explore/SAHolidayGuide/cape-town-named-
worlds-best-city-food-town-and-more-20160415)

------
badoo
Badoo | Data Platform Engineer (Business Intelligence) | London, United
Kingdom ONSITE

Badoo is looking for an additional Data Platform Engineer to join our quirky
data team, with a focus on data visualisations and frontend. We’re solving
interesting problems using cutting-edge tools - working on an in-house
analytics platform which captures tens of billions of events a day from more
than a hundred various data sources; then aggregates, processes and stores
them in Hadoop and Exasol using Spark and Kafka. Data is then consumed from
reports and visualisations on our React based portal using D3.

Apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHWj1fwH&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oHWj1fwH&s=HackerNews)

------
xophishox
Brivo INC | Bethesda, MD (DC SUBS) | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

Brivo INC is a cloud based Physical Access Control Company. We offer a wide
variety of access control and video solutions to a large range of customers.
We're currently seeking talented developers, and operations personnel to help
work on complex and interesting issues to provide our customers the best
experience in cloud access control.

Our Current positions are available at
[http://www.brivo.com/about/careers/](http://www.brivo.com/about/careers/)

we are also seeking Operations Personnel which has not been updated on the
website yet but should shortly.

Additionally please contact zach.dixon@brivo.com with any questions and Ill be
glad to answer / help.

------
stunder
Hart | Scala Engineer | Anaheim, CA | ONSITE

You will be working with Scala and building out our ETL Systems for use with
all our applications that support the Hart ecosystem of applications and
connected user devices.

You’ll work with the team to build products on the cutting edge of usability,
interaction, and design. Our ideal candidate is someone who’s comfortable
taking ownership of their work and effectively searching for creative
solutions to the complex problems we encounter.

You’ll work in a high-communication environment where collaboration with the
Design, Data Science, and Backend Engineering teams is key to your day-to-day
success.

email me: eric@hart.com or checkout our posting
[http://grnh.se/mj6wpb](http://grnh.se/mj6wpb)

------
beermann
Pacifica Labs Inc. | Lead Frontend Developer | SF, Remote

Pacifica Labs, a 500 Startups company, is the fastest growing stress and
anxiety management platform in the world. Having launched January 2015, over
785k people have signed up to use our mobile applications. Come help us change
the way people think about mental health.

Responsibilities:

Take over day-to-day development and architecture of hybrid mobile and web
applications that help hundreds of thousands of people manage stress, anxiety
and depression. Must be proficient in HTML and Javascript with an emphasis on
AngularJS. Knowledge of front-end architectures (MVC, MVP, MVVC) is a must.

Technologies: Ionic/Angular, Cordova/Phonegap, Java, Objective-C, HTML,CSS

Contact: dale@thinkpacifica.com with the subject "HN"

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE,
VISA | full-time _senior_ hires

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to 10x that :)

Hiring at a senior level in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack and
frontend, designers, product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our
European offices - London and Barcelona being the two newest.

In short, if you've got a great track record with multiple years experience in
one or more of these areas, know what good practices look like, and have the
drive to make things better, we're interested.

We're looking for people interested in working on large-scale challenges and
building new products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a
unique position in the market. What should the future look like? How do we
best use our data, our scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow?
We're particularly interested in data-driven personalization and
recommendation, exploring new travel products and experiences, as well as
developer enablement and tooling.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable
- and have been so for the past 7 years. Recently we've had the director of
Amazon S3, Bryan Dove join us as our VP engineering. In London you would be
working closely with him alongside some very experienced industry figures in a
pretty cool and central location.

You can apply at
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) \- or ping
me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a referral. Happy to
answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in Word / .doc format
would be ideal.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a _lot_ of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better. It's an exciting place to be.

------
lukasLansky
NCR | Prague, Czech republic | Full time | Onsite

We are looking for both experienced & junior programmers to help us develop
hospitality solutions such as cashier systems or food ordering infrastructure.

The Prague office is fairly large and diverse: there are opportunities for
.NET, C++, or Objective-C developers with various interesting twists in each
team. For a quick example, some of our .NET developers use Orleans framework
for their data crunching jobs.

Our interviews are intensive and quick – you will be given a small coding task
and if you solve it, we will invite you to our nice new building near the
river to talk with our engineers about your experience.

Feel free to message me at lukas.lansky at ncr.com and I'll respond to any
question you ask.

~~~
zerr
What are salaries for experienced engineers in Prague nowadays? Salary/Rent
ratio is also interesting.

------
FASHIONCLOUD
FASHION CLOUD / Hamburg, Germany / Onsite / Junior JS & Internships

Hello HN!

We are looking for passionate software engineers who'd like to work in our
fastly growing startup FASHION CLOUD! What we do? We created the platform
(single page app) to exchange digital content in fashion industry:
www.fashion.cloud

Who we are looking for right now:

Junior JavaScript Developer Software Development Intern

[http://fashion.cloud/en/karriere/juniorjavascriptdeveloper/](http://fashion.cloud/en/karriere/juniorjavascriptdeveloper/)

This is our Tech-Stack: [http://fashion.cloud/en/tech-
stack/](http://fashion.cloud/en/tech-stack/)

------
zoba
Stealth Real Estate Startup | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We are a well funded, stealth mode startup looking for the best talent in San
Francisco. We are early stage so you would have significant impact in your
area of focus and be part of a rapidly growing team. We look for self starter
types who like to get things done, but at the same time are not afraid to ask
for help along the way.

We use a modern tech stack and hope that you'd be familiar with as much as
possible, and willing to learn the rest. We also offer a no BS interview
process that treats people like human beings and asks relevant questions.

Requirements

-BS Degree in Computer Science or equivalent

-3+ years working as a front end software engineer

-Excellent written and oral communication skills

-JavaScript, ReactJS, Redux / Flux, NodeJS, ES6 (Babel)

-SASS / LESS / Flexbox

-Unit test frameworks such as Jasmine, Mocha, etc

-Interacting with internal and 3rd party REST APIs

-Submitting and reviewing pull requests

-Helping define deployment strategies

-Task runners like Grunt, Gulp

-Webpack, Browserify

-Git / Github

Nice to Haves

-Have experience with: Firebase, React Native

-Built integrations with Twilio, Docusign, Lob

-Travis CI or other CI platforms

Responsibilities

-Transform product wireframes into responsive, web-based user interface components and modules using ReactJS

-Exercise sound judgement when architecting front and back end structures

Benefits

-Competitive salary and equity packages

-Full medical, dental, and vision insurance coverage

-Top of the line hardware: laptop, monitor(s), desk, chair, etc

-Flexible working hours

email: eddiewu80 [~AT~] gmail

------
chrisrhoden
RadioPublic | Boston, MA | Mobile Developers | Fulltime | Onsite / Remote |
[http://www.radiopublic.com](http://www.radiopublic.com)

RadioPublic is making listening to podcasts better by listening to the people
who make them. I think we're inventing the future of radio.

We're looking for:

\- Senior & Intermediate iOS Developers

\- Senior & Intermediate Android Developers

We have a brand new team, with lots of fun problems to work on, and already
some industry buzz around what we're doing.

Apply at
[https://radiopublic.workable.com/](https://radiopublic.workable.com/) or
email me at chris [dot] rhoden [at] radiopublic.com and I will answer any
questions you have.

------
andylei
Addepar | New York, NY & Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data infrastructure
of finance for openness and transparency. Engineering is at the core of
Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the best, brightest, and most
passionate software engineers to our teams. If you are excited about doing the
best work of your career in web development, distributed systems, analytics,
data, automation, or infrastructure, we want to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
fatlasp
CU LASP | Boulder, CO | ONSITE

Laboratory for Atmospheric and Space Physics at the University of Colorado at
Boulder is a world-renowned space science research institute with expertise in
all aspects of space exploration. CU LASP works closely with NASA, ESA, and
the UAE Space Agency on a variety of space projects. We're currently filling a
number of engineering positions:

* Electrical Ground Support Equipment Designer

* Flight Software Engineer

* Junior Flight Software Engineer

* Calibration Engineer

* EEE Parts Engineer

* Systems Engineer

* Electrical Engineer

* Mechanical Engineer

* Satellite Operator

* IT Network Engineer

* Several scientific research, administrative, and student positions also available

Check out
[http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/](http://lasp.colorado.edu/home/about/jobs/)
for more info

~~~
jipot
I had a series of interviews (phone screen + technical interviews) for a
position with LASP.

For the last technical interview, they had me complete a programming
assignment and submit it a few days later. I finished the program and
everything worked. I sent the program off and still have not received a
response a couple months later. Not even a rejection. When I talked with the
person who was interviewing me, he assured me that I would receive a response
regardless of whether I would be hired or not.

I have contacted several other people within LASP, and even called them. No
one is answering my e-mails or knows what I am talking about when I call. What
gives?

~~~
fatlasp
The hiring process is overly complicated as we're only loosely affiliated with
the university but our hiring process has to go through them. It's also quite
slow for this reason - it took me several months of contacting people before I
was hired as well. Leadership here has been working with the university to
smooth this process out (as well as other processes we needlessly have to go
through the uni for.)

I've put my email address in my profile; if you want to hit me up with the job
/ manager you applied for I'll see if I can dig anything up for you. FWIW its
worth the wait / effort; it's a very cool place to work

------
dekobon
Joyent | Remote (Preferably New York Metro, US) Senior Solutions Engineer
Joyent is seeking a solid developer with proven experience in architecting
systems for large enterprises.

We have * Opportunities to learn nearly every technology imaginable in every
phase of its implementation

* Opportunities to expand or establish expertise in in a wide variety of new subject areas, e.g., distributed computing, operations, systems programming, containerization, etc.

* A comfortable work-from-home environment with all of the tools to be connected and productive

* Competitive compensation with unlimited upside based on performance

* A chance to attend conferences worldwide

* Opportunities to network and engage with technical communities through event attendance and participation (as a speaker) if desired

You have

* 6+ years experience with at least 5 different languages - one of which is natively compiled, one of which is statically typed, and one of which is dynamically typed

* Confidence working with Linux and other Unix technologies (e.g., SmartOS)

* Experience with containerization technologies and schedulers or orchestrators

* Experience designing the architecture of a multi-service application and have maintained it in an enterprise setting

* A clean background (i.e., will pass a background check)

* The right to work in the United States

Bonus

* You live in New York metro area or the northeast and are near a major airport or are willing to relocate to that area

* Experience working with large enterprises

* Experience with Node.js and JVM languages

* Experience giving technical presentations

* Experience using debugging utilities like DTrace, mdb, strace, etc

* Experience with front-end Javascript frameworks

Please send an email to jobs@joyent.com with a brief introduction, a copy of
your resume and (optionally) a link to your profile on LinkedIn.

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London, Stockholm | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Howdy HN! Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web application security
industry. We build SaaS that blocks malicious bots, scrapers, and scripts from
attacking our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud, content theft,
spam, and helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a global network
that actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human signatures. Our
customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re looking to hire.

We have offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and Sweden! I’m a data
scientist here and still have a great time, 2 years in. I really like all my
coworkers and we have a near-zero jerk count.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need:

\- Senior Systems Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/57fb3b7e-9d93-4ca1-9cdb...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/57fb3b7e-9d93-4ca1-9cdb-435d03980c27))

\- Director of Solutions Engineering
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/707971a3-3ee6-495f-9d6b...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/707971a3-3ee6-495f-9d6b-44870176cee3))

\- Senior DevOps - Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4-a46dd6955eda))

-Customer Success Managers ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/9699bf1f-a704-4b9e-8aa3...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/9699bf1f-a704-4b9e-8aa3-fc19cd523229))

\- Senior Escalation Engineer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/0eb34bf4-0fb0-4679-8cab...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/0eb34bf4-0fb0-4679-8cab-8283cc6f6504))

\- Web developer
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4bf2ca97-8252-426c-ace8...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/4bf2ca97-8252-426c-ace8-9e25c7c466c5))

We’re also hiring for Marketing, Recruiting, Finance, and Sales! Basically
everything.

------
cj
◎ Localize | Sales Lead | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time | Onsite

We're a team of 5 building a platform that simplifies the translation of
websites and applications.

We're looking for our first sales hire.

Responsibilities will include expanding and developing our outbound enterprise
customer pipeline (lead building, presenting, and closing with proposals +
contracts) and creating an automated and repeatable sales processes. Over time
you'll hire and manage account managers to help accelerate growth.

[https://jobs.lever.co/localize/31449bce-4f46-4f41-83db-b050f...](https://jobs.lever.co/localize/31449bce-4f46-4f41-83db-b050facc7de4)

------
nobodybeme
Hanzo Archives | Senior Software Engineer | Remote only (Europe) | Full-Time

What: Forensic grade web archiving as a service or appliance. Enterprise
focused. Small company with major clients. Currently expanding the analytics
of our archives - LDA, entity extraction, change detection, etc.

Position: Crawler architecture & Data analytics infrastructure - people with
curious minds.

Interview process: CV -> Phone Interview -> Work sample/coding challenge ->
2nd Phone Interview.

[http://www.hanzoarchives.com/about-us/careers/senior-
softwar...](http://www.hanzoarchives.com/about-us/careers/senior-software-
engineer/)

------
truongor17
Keen IO ([https://keen.io/](https://keen.io/)) | San Francisco Bay Area +
Remote USA | Full Time

\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = Turn Explorers into Discoverers.

We value: introspection, continuous learning, personal agency, honesty, and
empathy. It's a work in progress!

\----- Platform Generalist Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Java, Scala, Tornado, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka

\----- UX Engineer -----

(SF Bay Area) Keen IO is seeking a UX Engineer to join our team. Our team is
focused on shaping the interactive environment where anyone can put our APIs
to work and get value out of our platform. We do this through apps and
interfaces like our Explorer, Dashboards, and Dataviz SDK. Our customers'
expectations for both technical capability and quality have never been higher
than they are right now.

Languages: JavaScript (ES6), CSS3 and HTML5; experience with Python is a plus

\----- Consultative Sales Representative & Sales Development Opportunities
----- (SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales Representative and SDRs for
a fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical
Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales
engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business across all
verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit us our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

~~~
jeff303
The Platform Generalist Engineer position doesn't actually appear on your
careers page.

------
soham
Interview Kickstart | Sunnyvale, CA | Part Time | REMOTE

[http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com)

We're a hyper focused bootcamp on coding interview preparation. We're looking
for practicing engineers who can teach core Computer Science concepts. We
currently have 12 instructors, nearly all from top tier companies. You can be
sitting anywhere, as long as you are okay working in PST timezone.

The hourly pay is competitive, but more importantly, it's a very satisfying
business to see candidates rise, succeed and crack into great companies.

Interview process involves leading a session and a mock interview or two.

soham@interviewkickstart.com

------
Voxypeople
Voxy|Product Manager| New York, NY or Sao Paolo, BR|Full-Time|Onsite

Voxy provides a cloud-based English language learning platform that’s based on
20 years of cutting edge scientific research into language learning. It’s
proven effective, in the lab and in the wild.

Voxy is looking for someone with knowledge of both theoretical and practical
aspects of Agile project management including tools and processes with 3 years
project management experience.

If you are interested, you can find the full job posting here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/140364](https://boards.greenhouse.io/voxy/jobs/140364)

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([http://www.occipital.com](http://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Web Engineer , iOS Engineer,
Supply Chain Manager, Computer Vision Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[http://occipital.com/jobs](http://occipital.com/jobs)

------
stepthom
Research Software Developer | Dataware Ventures | Remote | Full Time

We're a startup that's building a technology called field specialization,
which greatly improves the performance of DBMSs and other data-intensive apps
with minimal changes to their code.

We seek a full time research software developer to help us realize our dreams
and keep pace with customer demand.

Technologies: C/C++, static/dynamic analysis, DBMS internals

Must be able to legally work in US or Canada.

Full job description:
[http://www.datawareventures.com/#!careers/cc1r](http://www.datawareventures.com/#!careers/cc1r)

Apply: jobs@datawareventures.com

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | Shanghai, China | DevOps, Ruby, React, React Native |
Fulltime

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

Email us if you are intersted in the opportunity: jobs@strikingly.com

------
robbertvginkel
Uber | Amsterdam | Onsite

Looking for the excitement and work available in the valley, but you prefer
life in Europe? Join engineering at Uber's international HQ in Amsterdam!
We're hiring from anywhere in the world.

Open positions in mobile, backend, and developer tooling, see site [1] for a
full list or drop me an email at robbert@uber.com with any questions.

[1]
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/?city=amsterdam&country=ne...](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/?city=amsterdam&country=netherlands&keywords=&subteam=all&team=engineering)

------
timae
Ticketleap | Software Engineer | Philadelphia, PA

Tim here, CEO at Ticketleap. We're looking to add 1 person to our engineering
team. We're currently building a new product line, for which we have some high
aiming goals. If you're in Philly (or looking for a new place to call home),
I'd love to grab a few minutes to chat over the phone or a cup of coffee.
Apply here and mention HN.

[http://ticketleap.theresumator.com/apply/ji9y0s/Senior-
Softw...](http://ticketleap.theresumator.com/apply/ji9y0s/Senior-Software-
Engineer-Lead)

------
philips
CoreOS, Inc (YC S13) | Full-time | Berlin Germany, San Francisco, and NYC, New
York | [https://coreos.com/careers](https://coreos.com/careers) | INTERNS,
VISAS OK

~~~
beingian
Interested in internship, anyway to contact other than the careers page? There
isn't specifically an intern posting.

------
rezendi
SEEKING FREELANCERS/EMPLOYEES - NYC preferred, but remote conceivable

HappyFunCorp ([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're
currently trying to find good Rails, front-end, and mobile developers, as well
as excellent project managers.

We do web and app development for a panoply of clients ranging from Fortune
500 to brand-new startups: right now the distribution is roughly 50-50. We
prefer people with a reasonable amount of experience under their belt, but
there are always exceptions. And we pay well.

If interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
krafte2
BuzzFeed | Senior Engineer | New York, Los Angeles, Minneapolis | Full-Time |
Onsite

BuzzFeed is the social news and entertainment company. We're redefining online
advertising with social, content-driven publishing technology, serving a
global audience of 200MM.

BuzzFeed is looking for front end, backend, and full stack senior engineers
who can lead projects, architect systems, and mentor junior engineers. This is
a great opportunity to make a big impact as an integral part of our
development team.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/n4cqer](http://grnh.se/n4cqer)

------
holonk
WalmartLabs - iOS / Android Developer | SF Bay Area | Onsite | Full Time

We are a small team of engineers building mobile products for over 140 million
customers who shop at Walmart stores every week. We are looking for product
focused mobile engineers who share our passion to build high quality products
and ship fast.

iOS Role:
[https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/696347-5022](https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/696347-5022)

We have a similar opening for Android developers as well.

If you are interested, reach out to me at batikoglu@walmartlabs.com

------
ghempton
Seattle | Onsite | Outreach.io

Join an incredibly fast growing sales SaaS startup that is quickly becoming
the operating system for a sales organization. Outreach connects with an
organization's CRM, email, and other communication systems and manages their
interaction with the customer.

React.js, Go, Rails, and a very modern devops stack on top of AWS. Hiring UI
Engineers, Full-stack, and Back-end.

Check out
[https://outreach.io/company/careers/](https://outreach.io/company/careers/)
or email me directly at gordon@outreach.io.

------
gcg5
Briteskies | Cleveland, OH | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Briteskies is looking for a talented LAMP senior developer / architect type.
We're a 'smedium' technology company that does a lot of work with Magento in
large scale implementations and integrations of that software into various
ERPs, CRMs, etc. The opportunity is specific to a senior developer ho can help
our architect give techical direction & guidance as well as career advice fro
our growing team.

Anyone in the Cleveland area interested in having a chat can reach me @ gian
at briteskies dot com. Thanks!

------
ztreuhaft
FreeWheel - NYC - Full-time Onsite FreeWheel helps the television industry
generate revenue from their premium content through a robust technology
platform, which enables consumers to watch entertainment on any device from
PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV. These positions are located in New
York, NY, please see below: 1\. Mobile Engineer: [https://jobs](https://jobs)
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1278/mobile-engineer/job Senior 2. Sr. Software Test
Engineer: [https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1276/senior-
software-t...](https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1276/senior-
software-t..). * 3\. Golang Developer - [https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1232/golang-developer/...](https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1232/golang-developer/..). * Sr. 4. Sr. Linux Systems
Engineer- [https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1257/sr.-linux-
systems...](https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1257/sr.-linux-systems..). *
Sr. 5. Data Architect (Director) - [https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1274/senior-data-archi...](https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1274/senior-data-archi..).

Again all of these positions are full time and onsite in NYC. If interested
please apply directly.

------
dcrosta
Magnetic: New York, San Mateo, Ann Arbor, London (all ONSITE, VISA sponsorship
available)

Are you someone who has a passion for software craftsmanship? Do you prefer
Agile processes, and care about regularly shipping well-crafted code to your
users? Does developing software on collaborative team sound like the ideal
next step in your personal journey? If so, then Magnetic is looking for you!
You can read about some of what we do at our tech blog:
[http://tech.magnetic.com/](http://tech.magnetic.com/).

Magnetic builds a marketing platform for enterprises, brands and agencies. Our
prospecting, remarketing, and merchandising solutions help marketers find,
keep and bring back customers across channels and devices. These solutions are
powered by our unique data including purchase intent and behavioral insights.

We do this with a (micro) services (oriented) architecture (choose your
favorite buzzwords) using PyPy, GoLang, Java, and Scala; we use Kafka, HBase,
MongoDB, Samza, and Spark, among other open source technologies. Each of our
development teams is cross-functional and largely self-directed, so if you
want to make an impact, we've got a role for you.

Apply online at [http://grnh.se/ng1cb0](http://grnh.se/ng1cb0). If you don't
see a job that looks right, drop us a line anyway -- we'll make sure your
application gets to the right person.

------
canadastays
Sr. PHP Developer | CanadaStays.com | Tortono, ON, Canada | ONSITE | As a
Senior PHP Developer, you will be instrumental in deploying beautiful code
from start to finish, and mentoring a group of developers in the best
practices of software development. We’re looking for more than just a great
developer – someone who is able to solve complex problems and lead the team.
This is a rewarding, hands-on position that will see you managing the process
of integrating ideas and enhancements into our products, maintaining clean
self-documenting code, and coordinating with the CTO, project managers and
stakeholders.

Relevant Areas: -Expert PHP proficiency in large, scalable web applications.
-Very approachable, and able to mentor a small team. -Experience with MVC
framework Laravel 5. -Good understanding of Postgresql, performance tuning,
relational database design, triggers and working with data at scale.
-Excellent abilities in HTML, CSS, JavaScript & Ajax, XML, RESTful APIs.
-Understanding of version control systems Git and Github. -Experience with
latest tools and software such as Node, Gulp, Linting, PHPUnit, Travis CI,
NewRelic, Bootstrap, jQuery, etc. -Working knowledge of Unix commands and
environments. -Amazon AWS experience a plus! -Excellent written and verbal
communication skills. -Fine attention to details.

Job Posting: [http://ca.indeed.com/job/senior-php-
developer-e46836fced4714...](http://ca.indeed.com/job/senior-php-
developer-e46836fced471404)

~~~
jpetso
^^^ Misspelled Toronto as Tortono, so a simple search missed it. Here's the
greppable version :)

------
notarealdr
MCG Health | [https://www.mcg.com/](https://www.mcg.com/) | Seattle, WA |
Full-Time | Onsite or Remote

Position: Sr. Software Intergration Engineer (Healthcare Interoperability)

About: MCG Health is a proud a member of the Hearst Health Division. At MCG we
help providers and payers drive effective care in their work and through the
conversations that connect them. As both a software and medical content
development company, MCG provides fast access to global, validated best
practices enabling users to leverage their clinical expertise and make
decisions with confidence.

Position Details: We are looking for a talented Software Integration Engineer
that is passionate about healthcare system interoperability. The Software
Integration Engineer will work closely with the Medical Informatics team and
our current engineering group in the design, development and testing of tools
and frameworks for integration with a variety of healthcare systems. The ideal
candidate will have deep experience with interoperability standards including
HL7 and FHIR, as well as familiarity with common healthcare terminologies
(e.g. SNOMED-CT, RxNorm, LOINC, etc.). Experience working with natural
language processing (NLP) platforms and the UIMA framework will also be
advantageous. The role will require good working knowledge of web services,
network protocols, load balancing, and database interfacing.

For more info email me: naqi (dot) khan (at) mcg (dot) com

------
clutchski
Datadog | datadog.com | New York, NY, Paris

Datadog builds awesome monitoring tools. We have tons of challenges and are
looking for great build to help tackle them (processing millions of data
points a second, integrating with hundreds of pieces of software, sifting
anomalies from live data streams, building data visualizations, etc). Come and
build great tools that are by developers for developers.

[https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/](https://www.datadoghq.com/careers/)

Write if you have any questions :)

~~~
ZephyrP
Damn why aren't you in San Francisco! I've wanted to work for you guys for
months! Expand faster!

~~~
clutchski
Apply! Remote will work for the right people. :)

------
SatvikBeri
Euclid Analytics | Backend & Software Engineers | San Francisco (SF), CA,
ONSITE Only | euclidanalytics.com

Who we are: We're a Series C funded startup just over 30 people total and our
tight-knit team is focused on using Wi-Fi data to help retailers make better
decisions. We create analytics products based on substantial amounts of
data–40gb/day & growing. Roles: Euclid Analytics is looking to add Backend and
Software Engineers to our backend team! We're looking for candidates who have
at least one year of industry experience and who are passionate about solving
hard problems.

Tech Stack includes: Scala, Python, Spark, Kafka, MySQL, Redshift, AWS, and
Mesos. Projects include: classification models to guess whether someone is
visiting a store or walking by, streams for real-time alerts, simulating store
traffic, helping clients improve their staffing, and calculating cross
visitors across different stores. Much of our work involves figuring out how
to make these calculations work in an efficient, distributed way across large
datasets.

Interview process: Intro call with our tech recruiter, a phone interview with
a hiring manager and a take-home technical assessment. This is followed up by
a day of onsite interviews that will most likely include probability/stats
questions, a deep dive on your take-home exercise answers, an ETL question,
and lunch. For programming questions you're welcome to use your own laptop or
one that we provide–we won't make you write code on a whiteboard!

------
missmurr
Cradlepoint is helping to reinvent networking for the cloud era by leveraging
the power of the cloud, the dynamic nature of virtualization, and the agility
of software. It’s called cloud networking, and it’s the most disruptive thing
to happen to networking since the Internet.

And we're just getting started. With our leadership in LTE routers and network
service virtualization technology, Cradlepoint plans to unbox (both literally
and figuratively) even more network capabilities in the future. By migrating
traditional appliance and endpoint services to the cloud, Cradlepoint makes it
possible to build, secure, and manage cloud networks in minutes from one
beautiful cloud-management console.

If you've ever wanted to be at the beginning of something really big, now is
your chance and Cradlepoint is the place. We are reinventing how WANs work in
the cloud era and we are looking for extreme software engineers with service
operations experience. We are passionate about what we are building and are
looking for someone who shares our commitment and drive. Own the code you
create, not a pager, as we build out our networking software as a service. We
need you to help us build products that customers depend on every day.

[https://cradlepoint.com/careers/senior-devops-engineer-
boise...](https://cradlepoint.com/careers/senior-devops-engineer-boise-id-or-
kelowna-can)

------
poooogles
Infectious Media | London, England | Onsite, EU Only | Many!

We are a young, vibrant and award winning company specialising in programmatic
advertising. Founded in 2008 at the inception of programmatic, we were one of
the first practitioners globally and a pioneer in Europe. Today, we run global
programmatic campaigns for leading advertisers from our offices in London and
Chicago. On any given day we have campaigns live in over 30 countries. Each
month we process more than 500 billion ad decisions and terabytes of data.
Unlike most agencies we have built our own RTB infrastructure from the ground
up, to suit our way of working.

Our RTB infrastructure at a core is written in Go, with supporting services
using Ruby, Python and whatever fits. Our infrastructure is powered by a
mixture of GCP/Mesos and Marathon supported by an internally written ETL
scheduler which you will help develop and maintain. Some of the other
technologies we use include Kafka/Rails/Docker/Redis/Clojure/HBase and much
more.

We're hiring for Data Analysts, Data Engineers and DevOps/SRE people.

[http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-
us/](http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-us/)

Benefits: Company bonuses, options scheme, 25 days + public holidays, pension,
cycle to work, health cash back, lunch once a week, drinks on Friday and more.
Contact: sam.pegler@infectiousmedia.com

------
christineng
Yieldify, a Google Ventures Company | Full Stack Software Engineers | London,
UK | Porto, Portugal Yieldify creates smart and simple marketing technology
products that predict customer behaviour to optimize customer experience with
brand revenue. As an engineer in our team, you will be designing, developing
and deploying high-quality systems that are architected to scale with our fast
growing business. You will be part of a passionate team whose focus is on
building world class projects that defines the future of our technology. We
process over 150mil campaigns per day, dealing with over 200k qps per second.
We're looking for mid to senior level engineers for our London team. Our stack
differs depending on the projects you are working on, which range from AWS,
nodeJS, Typescript (back-end services) // Apache Spark, Apache Storm, Python,
Docker, R, Kinesis, Dynamo DB (Data & Analytics) // Angular2, Typescript
(Platform)

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yieldify](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yieldify)
Careers: [http://careers.yieldify.com/](http://careers.yieldify.com/) Check
out what we're up to here: [https://goo.gl/uY6ua6](https://goo.gl/uY6ua6)

If you like the sound of working with low latency and high availability
systems - get in touch with me on christine@yieldify.com - look forward to
speaking with you!

------
rorykoehein
EclecticIQ | Amsterdam, Netherlands | REMOTE CONTRACTOR or ONSITE FULL-TIME |
UI Engineer

We are looking for experienced Front-end/React contractors (remote OK) and
full-time employees (Amsterdam-based) as we further develop the User Interface
and separate UI Component Library of our product. Our UI is built with React
and Flux accompanied by an in-house developed toolset. The large codebase
consists of over 500 React components spread over the application and the UI
library. Our ideal candidate has worked on large applications with similar
structures and knows how to responsibly improve and build upon such
applications.

## Responsibilities \- Independently build user stories in a BDD fashion \-
Code review and participate in technical design sessions with the UI team \-
Closely work together with backend engineers and UX professionals to create
the best results

## Additional Requirements \- 2+ years experience with building large web
applications and UIs \- Appreciation for design and interaction \- Solid
understanding of functional programming and design patterns used in modern
Javascript development \- Provable experience with the following technologies
and methods: ES2015/2016, React, Flux \- Understanding of Immutable.js (or
similar), BDD, BEM (with Sass or Less) ​ Remote OK in you're in a similar
timezone, but preferably located near Amsterdam.

Send me a message at rory at eclecticiq dot com
[https://www.eclecticiq.com](https://www.eclecticiq.com)

------
chollier
Quri [[http://quri.com](http://quri.com)] | San Francisco, CA, USA | Full time
| Onsite | NO VISA

We have open position for Software Developer, Senior Front-End Engineer, Data
Engineer, Senior Back-End Engineer, Senior Full-Stack Engineer ! see all jobs
at [https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-
via=eUrFrvwL9K](https://jobs.lever.co/quri?lever-via=eUrFrvwL9K)

We're looking for experienced engineers to join our small (about a dozen) but
growing team of focused, dedicated, and passionate technologists who thrive
using a variety of tools to solve real world business problems.

Quri is transforming retail execution by providing real-time, store-level
visibility into the performance of products and promotions in 150,000 retail
locations across 6,000 cities. Partners like Procter & Gamble, Heineken, Nest,
Unilever, Kraft, Nestle, Coke, Kimberly Clark and 200 other global companies
rely on us to unlock growth and increase the ROI of their $1 Trillion in trade
spend and new product introductions annually. Quri is powered by an innovative
combination of big data analytics fed through mobile technology used by our
on-demand retail workforce. Today, Quri is the market leader in Retail
Intelligence Technology providing the industry’s most innovative, easy-to-use
solution for transforming retail execution to drive ROI.

------
samuelStudocu
StudeerSnel/Studocu | [http://www.studocu.com](http://www.studocu.com) |
Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE, VISA

StudeerSnel/Studocu is an online platform where students can share study-
related content and get in touch with fellow students. Currently we have well
over 700.000 users and 2 million monthly pageviews, growing at a rate of about
10% a month. We’ve quickly grown in The Netherlands over the past few years
and the time has come to spread our wings and take the rest of the world by
storm.

We are looking for a talented addition to our team who is a wizard with
JavaScript and has ample experience with modern JS frameworks. Our stack is
Laravel, Redux and React, running in AWS. You will be working with our
designers and back end developers to create responsive pages which provide our
users with the best possible experience. Your hunger for technology is only
matched by your motivation to solve difficult problems fast, efficient and
with a keen eye for design.

Our team is still small which will put you right at the core of our developer
team. Joining us now gives you the opportunity to be one of our team leaders
in the future.

See the following link for more info and details on how to apply:
[http://jobs.studocu.com/o/javascript-
developer](http://jobs.studocu.com/o/javascript-developer)

Or email to: pim at studocu dot com

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY | NYC ONSITE + US/UK REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration. We have small, cross-functional product teams that are
developing innovative new solutions to online education, and currently we have
various open positions across the engineering organization that we are looking
to fill.

If you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging tasks, and
want to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves and their
careers via education, drop us a line. If you're in New York City, let's grab
a drink or a coffee and chat!

See our full list of open positions ranging from engineering, to design, to
teaching opportunities at
[https://generalassemb.ly/careers](https://generalassemb.ly/careers). Please
feel free to contact me directly with your resume or any questions at elliott
. carlson - at - generalassemb.ly

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Looking for machine learning engineers and experienced full-stack engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every other Friday is open time for you to spend time
becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Python,
nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, es6, Swift, and a few more things.
Steve, our cofounder, built Reddit with many of those and they've proven solid
throughout the years.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high. You can go to
www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
DanielleEZ
EquityZen | Front-End Software Engineer | Manhattan, NYC | Onsite | Full Time

EquityZen is a venture-backed, early stage financial technology company that
improves the way startup employees are paid, while also providing investors
access to invest in proven startup companies. By focusing on building a
cutting edge, industry defining investment platform built specifically for
private placement transactions, we are able to automate investment processes
which ultimately leads to more efficient, cost effective transactions for all
parties. Watch the short video here to learn more.

EquityZen is backed by leading venture capital investors, including 500
Startups, WorldQuant Ventures, and Kima Ventures. Members of the team have
deep experience in both software engineering and financial technology, with
prior experience at institutions such as the New York Stock Exchange, AQR
Capital Management, Barclays Capital, and J.P. Morgan.

We're looking for a front-end software engineer to join us in redefining the
private investment industry. If you have some interest in finance and
investments and also work well both independently and in team-based
environments, you will love finding elegant solutions to tough problems.

Meet us & get started here: [https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-
source=HackerNews](https://jobs.lever.co/equityzen/?lever-source=HackerNews)

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | On-Site | Full Time and Internships

Here at Street Contxt, we're building an intelligent information marketplace
for global Capital Markets. We’re reinventing the way market-moving commentary
is produced, consumed, and discovered across “the street” (Wall Street). Our
platform uses machine learning techniques to analyze the flow of information
between wealth managers and their brokerages/financial service providers. We
provide content producers with actionable, revenue-driving insights into their
clients, and curation and recommendation services to content consumers.

Ultimately, Street Contxt delivers a competitive advantage to our customers
and makes global Capital Markets more efficient.

We're currently in the market for a Technical Product Manager, a Full Stack
Developer, and collection of Engineering Interns.

All our available opportunities can be found here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?bj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News)

We compensate competitively and provide an exhaustive list of perks which are
detailed on our careers page:
[http://streetcontxt.com/careers](http://streetcontxt.com/careers)

My name is Jackson and I can be reached directly at jackson@streetcontxt.com
if you have questions or if anything is unclear!

------
zackbloom
Eager | Boston, MA | Business Development Intern | Full-time | Onsite or
Remote Intern

Eager.io is the platform which makes it easy for SaaS companies to get their
tools installed onto thousands of websites. We empower the millions of non-
technical website owners in the world to use amazing SaaS and open-source
tools. In the process, we make it possible to build a SaaS business which
installs something onto websites without having to reinvent the wheel.

If you are interested in promoting and selling Eager, reach out ->
zack@eager.io

------
slammer123
Meetup [[http://www.meetup.com](http://www.meetup.com)] | New York, NY | Full-
Time, Contractor | On-Site

Meetup is hiring for all different types of roles. From backend engineers, to
data scientists, to QA engineers, to mobile engineers, to our community team,
we're looking for smart and friendly people to help us to create community
throughout the world.

We have great benefits, 401K matching, dental, medical, vision, life
insurance, maternity and paternity leave (4 months)!.

And really cool quirky benefits: \- Free drinks, beer, wine and snacks. \-
Weekly free breakfast, weekly summer BBQ's and very frequent and spontaneous
celebrations. (We'll randomly have cake and ice cream) \- $500
smartphone/smart watch reimbursement every year \- 17 vacation days a year to
start + 10 national holidays + 1 free vacation day if you attend a Meetup
during your vacation! Oh yeah, forgot to mention our 2 "Summer Fridays" to get
out of the city when the weather is nice. \- Awesome location right in the
heart of Soho in NYC.

Come join us and help build a platform to connect people and provide
experiences, not "things".

Disclaimer: I've been working here for a few months and I love it. Check out
our open roles here

[[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jnY3iwu](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3jnY3iwu)]

Feel free to DM me if you have any questions!

~~~
shubhamagarwal
Hi,

I am a new grad from University of Illinois and would like to work on back end
systems / software.

My email address: sagarwl4@illinois.edu shubhamagarwal1993@gmail.com

I tried applying on the website but was not able to. Please let me know if you
still have openings.

Thank you.

\-- Re, Shubham Agarwal

------
dannysu
Kash (YC S14) | withkash.com | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE in San Francisco,
CA / Waterloo, ON, Canada / Toronto, ON, Canada

We're on a mission to build a new payment network as an alternative to credit
cards.

Why? Credit cards impose a hidden tax on everything. The profit margin of your
average neighborhood store is under 2%. A typical grocery store’s operating
margin is around 1.7%. On the other hand, the typical cost of processing all
payments is about 2%. As Priceonomics puts it, "Credit card fees are 2% or
more of nearly pure profit."

There has been many innovations built on top of the existing credit card
network, but none of those fundamentally changes the equation. Kash is
changing the equation.

With the former CEO of Visa leading our board, and all the momentum we're
seeing, we're confident that a new network can be built. Come chat with us to
learn more if you think this is a worthy cause.

We currently use: GCE/AWS, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Cassandra, Docker, Kubernetes,
Angular.js, React, Objective-C for iOS, Android We're looking for engineers
with a demonstrated ability to learn and past experience building both
scalable and maintainable software.

To apply, please visit
[http://withkash.com/careers](http://withkash.com/careers). If you’re
interested in the Toronto location, please apply to the Waterloo job posting
and let us know.

------
jonwarman
Segovia | www.thesegovia.com | NY, NY | ONSITE | FULLTIME | Software to fight
extreme poverty.

Segovia makes it possible to identify, verify, and deliver cash to people who
lack access to banking. Over a billion people worldwide receive social
protection or economic aid, but NGOs and governments operate anti-poverty
programs without modern enterprise tools, resulting in significant fraud,
waste, and delay. Our beneficiary enrollment and payment products dramatically
improve the distribution of essential resources to those who are hardest to
reach.

Segovia is a venture-backed, mission-driven, for-profit company, and we are
hiring exceptional full-stack software engineers who share in our vision. Our
team includes the founders of cash transfer charity GiveDirectly and early
engineers from Facebook and Foursquare. Our investors include Reid Hoffman,
Omidyar Network, and Global Innovation Fund.

Press | [http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1](http://tcrn.ch/1LUe5s1) |
[http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3](http://bloom.bg/1MsHwT3) |
[http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2](http://bit.ly/1Q7dMh2)

Apply |
[https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/](https://thesegovia.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hqg5/)

------
claudiarecruits
Paddle8 | New York, NY | ONSITE | FULL-TIME Software Engineers, Full Stack &
Front End

We’re the leading online art and luxury collectibles marketplace. Paddle8
continues to grow dramatically and our engineering team is scaling our
platform, improving discoverability and recommendations, automating our back
of house, and a host of other exciting projects.

Our stack currently includes Python, Django, Node.js, React, Chef, SASS,
MySQL, Redis, and Elasticsearch, as well as various Amazon Web Services. We're
seeking experienced Full Stack & Front End engineers to help architect and
build the next generation of our growing platform. Our technology team is
highly collaborative and we are passionate about building and refining our
systems, software, and user experience to be as beautiful as the goods in our
world-class marketplace. We also have a beautiful and fun office in NoHo.

WHO YOU ARE: You’re an engineer who can turn ideas into readable, reliable,
and reusable code. You believe in test-driven development as strongly as you
believe in teamwork. You love building amazing new things as much as you love
analyzing performance and refactoring. You're equally committed to getting our
user experience just right as our designers are. 3+ years of experience
building software / web products and solid CS fundamentals. Reach out directly
to claudia@paddle8.com to learn more about what we are up to! Feel free to
visit: [https://paddle8.com/about/careers](https://paddle8.com/about/careers)

------
hpc
OptionMetrics | New York, NY | ONSITE | Fulltime

OptionMetrics began 15 years ago with the goal of becoming the world's most
trusted provider of financial information and research derived from the option
markets. Today, our data and analytic models are used within over 250
investment banks, hedge funds, and academic institutions worldwide.

Here at OptionMetrics, you'll work alongside a team of exceptionally creative
and intelligent developers and quants, collaborating daily to brainstorm and
implement our next generation of data and analytic information products. We're
small, agile, casual (no suits -- shoes optional), and passionate about our
mission and the projects we create. And, since we are self-funded and
profitable (no VC's!), we can afford to take the long view, emphasizing
quality over expediency in all we do. As a member of our development team, you
will have true ownership over your projects from beginning to end, with an
emphasis on accountability over micromanagement.

We are currently looking for a junior - mid level software engineer to help
rebuild our entire technology stack. You will have the opportunity to work
with large data (billions of rows of data), build out a new web application,
and have a say in the technology/design choices.

We prefer someone with a Java background.

Please send your resume to Hubert at hchen@optionmetrics.com if you are
interested.

------
mszklanny-auth0
Auth0 | REMOTE | Americas Time Zones | Full Time

We are looking for developers with product minds to help us fulfill our
mission: provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for developers
to make the internet safer.

You would be working on products such as:

\- Multi Factor Authentication: [https://auth0.com/learn/get-started-with-
mfa/](https://auth0.com/learn/get-started-with-mfa/)

\- Anomaly Detection: [https://auth0.com/docs/anomaly-
detection](https://auth0.com/docs/anomaly-detection)

\- Lock: [https://auth0.com/lock](https://auth0.com/lock)

We are looking for a technical (passionate dev) Product Owner to drive our
most loved capabilities and to identify new ones that will make software
developers' lives easier and their enterprises more efficient. As a Product
Owner, you own the features of one or more Auth0 products and lead the team
efforts throughout the product lifecycle. You are a seasoned developer who
excels at envisioning the big picture and at the same time, you love writing
code to solve technical issues varying in complexity and technology.

See more: [https://auth0.com/jobs/product-
owner](https://auth0.com/jobs/product-owner)

Apply: jobs+productownerHN@auth0.com

------
jamieiles
Full-time, remote within US

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
kernel on the fly with zero downtime and zero disruption. We're a distributed
team of engineers forming part of the Linux and Virtualization group at Oracle
with a passion for working on exciting technology, software craftmanship and
all things Linux.

We're looking for a systems engineer to join us, helping Ksplice patch even
more of the system, support new releases and improving our workflow. If you
take pride in crafting software, don't rest until you full understand complex
problems and are curious about what happens on the layer below then Ksplice
will be of interest to you. You'll like working at all levels of a Linux
system, developing tooling in Python+bash, analyzing security vulnerabilities
in Linux kernel patches, enhancing the Ksplice tools and improving the
workflow.

Required skills include:

    
    
      * Skilled with software development best practices including TDD
      * Expert level C/C++ programming
      * Understanding of security issues and defences in compiled languages
      * Strong experience with Python
      * Experience developing the Linux kernel or similar embedded systems
      * Excellent problem solving and debugging skills
    

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/) and you can contact
me by email at jamie.iles@oracle.com if you have any questions. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

~~~
zerr
Rem0te from Europe?

------
ztreuhaft
FreeWheel - NYC - Full-time Onsite

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers to watch
entertainment on any device from PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV.
These positions are located in New York, NY, please see below:

 _Mobile Engineer:[https://jobs](https://jobs)
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1278/mobile-engineer/job _Senior Software Test
Engineer: [https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1276/senior-
software-t...](https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1276/senior-software-
test-engineer/job) * Golang Developer - [https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1232/golang-developer/...](https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1232/golang-developer/job) * Sr. Linux Systems
Engineer- [https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1257/sr.-linux-
systems...](https://jobs-freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1257/sr.-linux-systems-
engineer/job) * Sr. Data Architect (Director) - [https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1274/senior-data-archi...](https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1274/senior-data-architect-%28director%29/job)

Again all of these positions are full time and onsite in NYC. If interested
please apply directly.

------
JayInt
Zineme | CTO | London or Remote

Our leading content marketing platform is looking for it’s CTO. Zine needs a
technical leader able to transform it’s successful MVP into a world class
technical architecture. We’re looking for a partner in crime who’s ready to
build first and then create a team, initially you’ll have access to 4 amazing
outsourced developers who are top tier in Europe. However as you settle you
will be able to build out a team as you see fit. You’ll get full autonomy here
for the tech stack; we’ve built out a few really impressive tools to run the
MVP so far but we’re now looking to reset and build out past early adopters
scaling to our first 1000 brands. As CTO, you will be one of the key decision
makers in the overall strategy. This is an excellent opportunity to join a
growing Start-up be and be a pinnacle part of our continuing success. Skills
you’ll need to have: Experience of creating web-scale architecture and
infrastructure to support our growth Full stack with expertise in at least one
web framework (e.g. RoR, Node.js) MongoDB (or other NoSQL databases like
Neo4j) Building on top of MySql and Redis Knowledge of Javascript and
AngularJS Managing and migrating web hosting on the cloud (AWS) Succeeded in
small teams and fast-paced environment, juggling multiple deliverables on
tight timelines It is highly preferable that the candidate is based in the UK,
however, we will consider people based abroad if they have a strong background
Come and join us and make a difference to a really antique market, we build
for disruption, not fashion :wink:

All applications to our ceo caroline@zineme.com

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (W14) | Redwood City, CA |
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)

TrueVault is building a more secure Web. We're looking for more people to join
our team to help us to move faster. TrueVault currently provides HIPAA
compliant storage API. We are looking to expand and fulfill other compliance
and security requirements to empower developers to focus on their core
business. If you are passionate about security, infrastructure, and hard
problems, we want to talk to you.

We have active openings in
([https://www.truevault.com/careers](https://www.truevault.com/careers)) * Sr.
Account Executive * Business Development Representative (Experienced)

Team Activities: * exploring new features and ideas * team events, family
days, outings * continuous learning (education/conference budget) * show &
tell events

Perks: * Generous Equipment budget * Fully Covered Medical/Dental/Vision +
Dependents * Commuter + Gym/Health Benefits * Flexible Hours and Unlimited
sick days/vacation days

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault) and be sure
to mention HN - I'll make sure we get back to you directly.

------
JayInt
Zineme | CTO | London or Remote

Zine has grown organically from an offline MVP, our founder has worked over
the last year to have a bottom up understanding of the domain as well as
working in the industry for several years. It’s a space that has a few small
startups today but no one currently has first mover advantage. Being well
funded, connected and growing quickly we’re set up to be one the big
marketplaces of 2016. What We're Building

Zine is a platform that connects brand with influencers. There is no
commission, no agency no middle man. Brands can work directly with influencers
and start building a relationship from the beginning. No matter where a brand
wants to go, Zine has the local influencer with the right audience and reach
to bring the message to market. With Zine, influencers can build their brand,
manage their collaborations and turn their passion for content into a
profitable business. Zine is for brands and influencers of all sizes, all
industries and around the world.

Zine will be the leader in data analytics around digital influencers,
collecting the data of thousands of social media accounts and above all, blog
traffic. This data set allows Zine to create unique products and services
around measuring success and engagement, early identification of thought
leaders and a deep understanding of the influencer audience relationship.

------
bgaid
Las Vegas, NV | Jr. Network Engineer / Systems Engineer |
MacStadium/Macminicolo | Full-time, ONSITE

You will be working with the operations team at MacStadium/Macminicolo on a
variety of server and network hardware in a Service Provider / IAAS / Data
center & Hosting environment. You will also support customers as a Tier 2
engineer where more advanced incidents are escalated.

Prior job experience is not required (but you definitely need the skills), so
perhaps if you are a student looking for a flexible position to get some real
experience - in many areas, this might be a great opportunity for you.

==========

Las Vegas, NV | Data Center Technical Agent | MacStadium/Macminicolo | Full-
time, ONSITE

You will be working with the Operations and Customer care team at
MacStadium/Macminicolo in a Service Provider / IAAS / data center & Hosting
environment. In this role, your primary responsibility is hands on support of
incoming Customer issues and inquiries as a Tier 1 technical liaison.

==========

Duties, responsibilities, compensation, hours, and required skills listed at
[https://macminicolo.net/joinus](https://macminicolo.net/joinus).

It is our intent to identify long term and committed team members who can grow
with the organization.

If you think you fit one of the jobs above, please send a resume and a little
about yourself to joinus@macminicolo.net

------
jlonemed
One Medical Group

San Francisco, CA ONSITE engineering roles | Full Time | Benefits

What: A tech company combined with a national network of doctors’ offices to
create the best patient experience possible. Our team -- comprised of
engineers, designers, and doctors -- is making a direct impact in the trillion
dollar primary care industry.

Roles:

Full Stack Engineering - Rails
[http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=137146&gh_jid=137...](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=137146&gh_jid=137146)

Android Engineer
[http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=191262&gh_jid=191...](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/details/?id=191262&gh_jid=191262)

-many other roles can be found at: [http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/](http://www.onemedical.com/jobs/)

Our Process:

We try to keep our interview process short, a quick call with our recruiting
team, followed by a technical call with one of our engineering managers, and
then an onsite to meet more of the team!

We believe in finding the best technology to power our business. Our stack is
Ruby on Rails with Javascript and Angular. We understand that great engineers
may have not used these languages before, and that's OK by us. We do hope that
you have an interest in learning them!

------
benmarks
Magento |
[http://magento.force.com/careers/](http://magento.force.com/careers/) |
ONSITE Austin, Campbell CA, Culver City CA, Barcelona, Kiev, Portland

Private equity-backed Magento - the star in open source digital commerce - is
hiring for multiple positions in multiple locations. Most positions are
ONSITE, though some are REMOTE.

If you have questions, feel free to reach out to me at ben@magento.com.

• Enterprise Salesforce Architect

• Sales & Business Development

• Software Architect

• Software Engineer

• Technical Project Management

------
jlisam13
Insikt | SF, Austin, LA | ON-SITE ONLY| Technical Product Managers, Software
Engineers (All Levels) Insikt (pronounced “in-seekt”) is a white label loan
origination and investing platform that enables any brand to lend to its
customers and any accredited investor to invest in consumer loan portfolios.
Insikt was born out of our realization that banks will not be the lenders of
tomorrow – brands will. Traditional banks, saddled with new rules and
regulation, are no longer in the business of taking risk and making loans and
cannot be relied on to deliver credit access and opportunity to the masses.
Instead, tomorrow’s lenders will be media companies, retailers and prominent
brands that have deep relationships with their customers and want to step in
to help their customers get a fair loan. But, to do it right, they need
scoring, servicing, technology and capital — all of which are expensive and
difficult to build. So, why build it if you don’t have to? This is the future
of lending. Any brand or company can be a lender. We’ve launched “Lending as a
Service” (LaaS) to power this transformation. We are bringing together the
best and brightest to solve real problems in the financial industry. Let us
know if this sounds like you. [http://www.insikt.com](http://www.insikt.com)

Technologies: front-end: angular, react back-end: java/scala (finagle),
Node.js, groovy, postgres, Kafka, Elastic Search, Flume. We run on AWS and we
use ansible for deployment.

Contact me: jlisam@insikt.com with the subject "HN". San Francisco, Los
Angeles and Austin. No remote unfortunately

------
chrispadfield
DeskPRO | London | ONSITE

[http://www.deskpro.com](http://www.deskpro.com)

Recruiting Co-lead developer, full stack developers and a front end developer.

Stack is PHP 7, ReactJS, mySQL, Elasticsearch, AWS

We make a helpdesk platform used by millions of people. Come and help us build
new channels (voice, twitter, facebook & video-chat).

jobs@deskpro.com or ideally
[https://deskpro.workable.com/](https://deskpro.workable.com/)

Friendly office on the river in West London (Putney Bridge).

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York City | ONSITE | Full-Time

Temboo is an NYC startup. We provide a software stack for IoT applications.
Our platform enables users to innovate at the intersection of hardware,
software and human aspiration by providing the building blocks for connecting
the physical world to web services and cloud-based processes. Our software
currently ships on devices from Samsung, Texas Instruments, and Arduino, with
more to come! We’re continually amazed at how people are applying our
technology - our tools are used by people who are fundamentally changing how
the world works. From life sciences and farming, to energy, aviation and smart
infrastructure amongst others, Temboo is empowering people to build an
amazingly diverse range of physical computing systems. Our customers use
Temboo to make everything from small, incremental improvements to
transformative shifts in how we live our lives - reducing waste, increasing
efficiency and enhancing quality of life. If you want to be involved in the
next major wave in technology and help build tools that can change how the
world works, then Temboo might be the place for you.

We have open positions in Engineering and Product.

Full details here: [https://temboo.com/jobs/embedded-
engineer](https://temboo.com/jobs/embedded-engineer)

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/index.html](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs/index.html). A few
other reasons to consider ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start
at 4 weeks vacation (growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement
plan, and we were included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to
Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks! Curtis (CTO)

------
jessmartin
First - predictive analytics for real estate | Product Engineer | Durham, NC
or Remote | Full-time

I'm the CTO at First. We're a venture-funded startup at the intersection of
predictive analytics and real estate tech. We identify when and why people
will move, and build products to change the game for real estate professionals
and consumers. Our team is focused on shipping great products and driving
innovation in a massive industry (2014 realtor commissions were >$69B). We
believe in continuous improvement and that great teams win.

We’re moving fast and ready for a product-obsessed engineer to drive our
product design and development alongside our development team.

As one of our first engineers, you'll help guide key design, architecture, and
technology decisions. You will own the the web front-end and mobile apps
(currently iOS and Android), developing a platform that meets the needs of our
expanding userbase. This includes driving the product roadmap, bringing
"design thinking" on product features, coordinating development efforts across
the team, and working alongside designers to iterate on product UI/UX.

Stack info: Rails + React + Python (predictive model) + Clojure (data
pipeline)

Check out the full job description here
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/79741](https://boards.greenhouse.io/first/jobs/79741)
or shoot me an email at jess@first.io

Come work with us. Change the real estate industry. Learn and grow every day.

------
ichernetsky
Qualys, Inc. - [https://www.qualys.com/](https://www.qualys.com/) | Pune,
India | Full-time | ONSITE

We are working on Log Management software which is to be evolved into a full-
fledged SIEM solution. It is designed to store terabytes to petabytes of logs.
Mainly we are using Erlang and C/C++. We need an Engineering Manager who is
techically solid and capable of building and leading a team.

What we did in the past and what we do these days:

* Distributed programming (scheduling in a cluster, leader election and all). * Custom on-disk and in-memory structures. * Query processing and execution. * Aggregation/reporting language and processing pipeline. * Data ingestion. * Doing synchronization between nodes as less as possible. * Data replication. * Programming in Erlang which is fun. * Too many to enumerate all them at once.

What we are planning to work on in the near future:

* Stream processing. * Fraud and anomaly detection. * Secondary indices/materialized views. * Live streaming (tail -f). * Many many more tasks in our roadmap.

Want to be a part of all these? Please shoot an email to ichernetsky at qualys
dot com or apply at
[https://www.qualys.com/careers/?jvi=oJPe3fwz,Job](https://www.qualys.com/careers/?jvi=oJPe3fwz,Job)

------
cullenking
ridewithgps.com | Portland, OR | Full Time | Mobile Dev

We are a current team of 9, building software for bicyclists. We have a
comprehensive website that allows users to plan, review and organize their
riding. We also have a class leading mobile app for iOS and Android that
enables navigation, live logging and extremely battery efficient recording of
bike rides.

We are looking for an experienced backend engineer (rails, node,
mysql/mongo/redis, self hosted physical machines) and a mobile dev (iOS or
Android).

The mobile developer candidate is skilled in either iOS or Android (or both!)
and will work closely with our existing talented mobile dev. He currently
works on both the Android and iOS apps, and we'd like to get a dedicated
engineer for each platform.

The backend engineer should have the chops to help with various devops tasks
(20% of role) as well as create solid, scalable work in rails and other web
frameworks (80% of role). We have a dedicated front end engineer and would
like to complement him with more bandwidth on the backend. Currently, my co-
founder and I are the sole backend developers.

We are a fast growing, bootstrapped and profitable business that offers an
excellent work life balance along with great benefits. Full
medical/dental/vision plus a 10% matched 401k, bike reimbursement program and
more.

Email cullen@ridewithgps.com if interested.

------
kccqzy
Capital Match | www.capital-match.com | Singapore | Full-time, Onsite, Visa
sponsorship available

Capital Match is an early-stage startup that has recently closed another round
of funding. We are the leading peer-to-peer lending platform in Singapore. Our
in-house platform, mostly developed in Haskell, has in the last year seen more
than USD 6 million business loans processed with a strong monthly growth
(current rate of USD 1-2 million monthly).

We are looking for a CTO and an experienced software engineer well versed in
Haskell or other functional programming languages. Our platform is primarily
developed in Haskell with an ClojureScript frontend. Familiarity with Linux
systems, command-line environment and Docker is mandatory. Minimum exposure to
and understanding of XP practices (TDD, CI, Emergent Design, Refactoring, Peer
review and programming, Continuous improvement) is expected.

Equity offered.

Please see these two links for details, including how to apply:

[https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8922-software-engineer-
haske...](https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8922-software-engineer-haskell-
clojure-at-capital-match)

[https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8923-cto-haskell-clojure-
at-...](https://functionaljobs.com/jobs/8923-cto-haskell-clojure-at-capital-
match)

------
stevennoto
SPINS | Onsite | Chicago | spins.com | spins.atsondemand.com

SPINS is a tech-focused provider of retail insights, with a focus on the
natural/organic/vibrant industry. We are ~200 people, with a heavy focus on
technology and automation.

We're growing, and want you to join us if you're into big data, web services,
or continuous integration. We're hosted in the Google Cloud, and make
extensive use of VM's, BigQuery, App Engine, & Hadoop. We're starting to use
Dataflow, PubSub, CI, QA automation, and we want your help! Work with us on
small teams doing big projects. (Google tells us we consume the cloud
resources of clients 100x our size! :)

We're looking for those who want to build & grow Hadoop clusters, DevOps
procedures, and reporting tools, web services, and code review practices.

Our hiring practice is casual. We do 30 min phone screens, and 1/2-day onsites
where you meet teammates, a manager, and our head of engineering. For
starters, I'd love to discuss roles/tech with you - I'm at snoto@spins.com.

SPINS is a modern, tech-friendly company. We have a great new office by the
Merchandise Mart in River North. Perks include 401k match, vision/dental/life,
healthy snacks, massage. More importantly, our leadership is very supportive
of engineering and the work we do. Please check us out!

------
papercruncher
San Francisco | Senior Data Engineer | Tubi TV | Full-Time | On-Site | VISA
(transfer H1/O1)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free.

Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers discover and consume premium
content. With over 40,000 movies & tv shows, Tubi TV has the world's largest
catalog of premium content, all made available to consumers for free. We offer
very competitive pay, full medical, dental & vision benefits, catered lunch,
gym subsidies and your choice of hardware

We are hiring for:

\- Devices frontend engineer: Hack on the web, xbox, roku, TVs and anything
that can stream video. If you have a good eye for design, love working on the
latest web technologies or squeezing the last bit of performance out of a
hardware constraint Smart TV, then this position is for you. More details:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06f7q/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06f7q/?referer=hn)

\- Senior Data Engineer: Come and build out the next iteration of our data
platform. Full autonomy and end to end ownership. Work on your choice of
algorithms using Spark/Flink or any other stacks you deem suitable. More
details:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn)

If you'd like to chat more first, shoot me an email and mention HN.

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City,
NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE

We're a small engineering team (4 full time and 2 contractors) in need of more
engineers to help build out not only new features and a better experience for
our customers, but internal tools that will allow us to continue to scale and
grow at the fast pace that we are growing.

We're looking for engineers that love what they do and aren't afraid to tackle
difficult problems. We use a variety of modern programming languages and tools
like PHP, HTML, SCSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and
Objective-C.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

Our hiring process usually consists of a phone conversation and one or two
technical interviews. We offer a competitive sallary, benefits, and other
perks.

If you're interested, you can send me a casual email at
luke.evers@mmlafleur.com to say hello, or apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

No recruiters please.

------
it-deshaw
The D. E. Shaw Group - Software Developer - New York, NY

The D. E. Shaw group brings together some of the best minds in computer
science, mathematics, physics, and engineering to work at the intersection of
finance and technology. Members of our versatile technical staff exhibit a
range of strong quantitative and programming abilities, with software
developers and quantitative analysts collaborating on challenging problems
that directly impact the firm's continued success.

Quality and innovation are imperative for creating computationally-intensive
solutions for trading profitably in markets around the globe. Developers bring
strong analytical, mathematical, and software design skills to a variety of
projects, including the formulation of statistical models for our computerized
trading strategies, distributed system development, real-time data analysis,
and the creation of tools for advanced mathematical modeling. Technology is an
integral part of virtually everything we do and our team enjoys access to some
of the most advanced computing resources in the world. Successful candidates
have traditionally been the top students in their programs and have extensive
software development experience. We welcome outstanding candidates at all
experience levels.

Please email me directly at Isaac.Torres@deshaw.com

------
rodrickbrown
The Orchard Platform team is growing! | Full-time | Onsite | NYC

Join our talented team of engineers from Google, Admeld, Bloomberg, and Lab49.
We're currently hiring senior-level polyglot Backend Engineers with experience
in functional programming (Scala) and interest in learning Apache Spark.

[http://www.orchardplatform.com](http://www.orchardplatform.com)

Who we're looking for:

Motivated engineers who love to design, code, and implement creative new
features and enhancements to Orchard's marketplace lending services. Someone
who wants to push limits of product innovation using the latest advancements
in functional programming; working closely with product managers, designers
and other cross-functional team members. Coders who take on the challenge of
working with a sense of urgency and can rapidly iterate on product/platform
features Engineers with a sense of humor and desire to continuously learn.
BS/MS in Computer Science, Mathematics, or work equivalent Minimum of 5+ years
of experience in distributed & infrastructure software development Strong
algorithms, data structures, and coding background in C++, Java, Scala;
exposure to other functional languages like Haskell is a plus Knowledge of
modern web frameworks, languages and protocols Experience with (Apache Spark,
Flink, Scalding, Akka, Storm) is a plus! Prior experience with multiple
relational and columnar data stores such as MySQL, Redis, Memcached,
Cassandra, Vertica Familiar with software engineering best practices, e.g.
unit testing, code reviews, design documentation

------
jisto
Jisto ([http://www.jisto.com](http://www.jisto.com)) | Boston | Full-time |
On-site

Jisto helps its customers run many more workloads on their (typically-
underutilized, existing or new) data centers and cloud resources, without
disrupting their existing mission-critical and legacy workloads and
infrastructure.

We have 2 open positions that all come with competitive salary and equity:

\- Senior Software Engineer - Docker, Node.js, Golang:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_1)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Enterprise Applications:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_2)

Jisto is located in the heart of Boston. We’re an early-stage startup that is
well-funded, well-connected, and poised for rapid growth. Our team has
previously worked at startups, venture capital firms, and some of the largest
software enterprises.

To apply, please email your resume or CV to us at careers@jisto.com.

Know someone who might be a good it? Refer them to us at referrals@jisto.com,
and if we hire them, we will reward you with $2,500.

------
latchkey
GearLaunch | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full time Senior Software Engineer /
Full Stack |
[https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314](https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314)

GearLaunch provides merchants with software that allows them to build and run
online storefronts, and also manages production, logistics and customer
service for all products sold. GearLaunch is the only e-commerce software
provider to cover the entire value chain, enabling marketers to focus on
marketing. We’re profitable, growing and have a great office downtown in the
financial district.

We are “all-in” on Google Cloud Platform, especially App Engine. The backend
is Java / Lombok / Guice / Resteasy / Objectify, the frontends are single page
apps using Angular / ES6 / Gulp / Less. You will be working in an agile, low-
bullshit codebase where we deploy as soon as features are added.

We are looking for bright, hands-on engineers with a good testing ethic. The
interview process consists of a ~30 minute google hangout phone screen to get
to know each other. Then, we will schedule an office visit where we spend a
couple hours pair programming on a task that is similar to something you might
see on your first day of work.

------
camillenri1
Blend Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

At Blend, we’re dedicated to improving lending. We’re an enterprise technology
company, but our product affects the most important purchase most people will
make in their lifetime—their home. For homebuyers, our product means a clear,
guided path to a new home. For lenders, it means modern, easy-to-use tools
that let employees spend their time helping customers, rather than on
repetitive, manual tasks. By aligning and modernizing this archaic industry,
we believe everybody wins.

We need someone who’s driven to solve hard problems—the harder the better.
We’re motivated by the fact that our product won’t just affect the lives of a
few people in the Bay Area—it affects people all over America, not to mention
a foundational part of the U.S. economy. Founded in 2012 by former Palantir
and Intuit leaders, we’re currently backed by Peter Thiel, Andreessen Horowitz
and other prominent investors.

Join us! We have a variety of roles open here:
[https://blendlabs.com/company/jobs/](https://blendlabs.com/company/jobs/)

For our Software Engineer/Front End roles please email camille@blendlabs.com.

If you're interested other roles, please reach out to
recruiting@blendlabs.com. Looking forward to hearing from you!

------
shorcan
Shorcan | Toronto, ON | Full-time | Onsite (occasional work from home allowed)

I am a worker there and a fellow Java dev. We are currently hiring Junior Java
Developer to expand our small team of four programmers.

Tech we use:

 _IDEA Ultimate (as an IDE, Eclipse fanboys need not apply)

_ Java 8 (Server side) and Java 7 (Client side)

 _Gradle (for deployments and compilation because screw maven and its long ass
xmls)

_ Git (to check in code (did I really have to say that?))

 _Attlasian (for bug tracking)

_ MySQL + Hibernate (for database storage thinking of eventually moving out of
that into something cooler).*

That is pretty much it. Work is extremely fun, and you will get to do A LOT of
things (it is not all about boring finance math calculations (that part has
already been done)). This is not a sweatshop and there is no corporate
bullshit because the company's awesome CTO will shield you from all of that.
You get to choose what OS and computer you want to work on (mine is top of the
line XPS 13 for example).

Only things asked from you is to really love programming and be organized
responsible human being, but we will not force you to work more than forty
hour weeks since we are super anti burnout and want everyone in the team to be
well rested and happy.

Submit your resume to dtumanov at shorcan.com Bonus points if you give link to
your github, stackoverflow account or overall show off your programming
prowess.

Oh and did I mention that we love vim? :D

~~~
hash2016
Would Shorcan sponsor visa?

~~~
shorcan
Sorry :( local only

------
ubernow
Uber seeks ML Enggs|Southbay|Full Time
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15108/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15108/)

We’re presently seeking people with these qualities to join Uber's Map
Automation subteam, a team that uses our extensive imagery and trace data for
mapping applications to build data pipelines that extract valuable bits of
information from imagery and GPS data in order to optimize and augment maps.
This will have a direct impact on both riders and drivers by helping them
connect faster and more efficiently. We are looking for a seasoned software
engineer who has a solid grasp of machine learning theory and statistical
inference - someone who is able to whiteboard some theory while at the same
time is able to roll up his/her sleeves and get coding. We expect the person
to be able to read and understand research papers and be able to translate the
ideas into efficient code. We also expect the person to be data oriented -
i.e. be able to set up experiments to measure things that will in turn drive
decisions.

Successful candidates should have:

Strong programming skills in either Java, C++, or Python Experience with
developing big-data processing pipelines over Hadoop or similar technologies.
Experience with developing systems for detection, recognition, classification,
entity-matching, etc. Experience with machine learning/statistical inferencing
technologies such as random forests, deep nets., Bayesian nets, etc.
Experience in mapping, or computational geometry is a plus. A Ph.D. in a
quantitative field preferred but not required.

------
jlangenauer
ChartMogul | Berlin, Germany | DevOps Engineer | Onsite preferred, remote
considered, visas available.

ChartMogul ([https://chartmogul.com](https://chartmogul.com)) provides
analytics to subscription businesses by analysing their transaction data from
Stripe, Recurly, Braintree, Chargify, or with our new Import API, just about
anything you can imagine. We're growing strongly, with ever more customers and
revenue.

After a year of huge growth, the time has come to evolve our infrastructure
from a monolithic Ruby on Rails app to a service-based architecture to handle
the ever-increasing amounts of data our customers trust us with. So we’re
looking for an experienced DevOps Engineer to play a key part in this.

I'd love to talk to you if you've got something like the following:

    
    
      - Several years professional experience building and managing service-oriented architectures for production web applications.
      - Strong knowledge of provisioning and orchestration tools. We presently use Salt, Terraform and Packer.
      - Strong knowledge of Linux system administration, preferably Ubuntu.
      - Strong knowledge of cloud environments, particularly AWS and DigitalOcean.
      - Good communication and planning skills
      - You speak fluent professional English
      - You also speak fluent Git.
    

I'm ChartMogul's Director of Engineering, so drop me a line at
jason@chartmogul.com if you're interested.

Our hiring process: Informal interview, technical interview, team
lunch/interview (including a visit to Berlin if you're not from here)

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA & Vancouver, BC
[http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/) (onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

------
clx
CLX Communications Canada - [http://clxnetworks.com](http://clxnetworks.com)
\- Montreal, QC - Full-Time - ONSITE

CLX is a Swedish based company, offering enterprises direct and efficient
access to more than seven billion mobile subscribers worldwide, using one
simple API. Our cloud communication platform is based on technology that is
also used for critical telecom services by more than 70 mobile operators
worldwide.

Positions:

    
    
      One (1) Full-Stack Web Developer
    
    

We are looking for ONE highly motivated and skilled full-stack web developers
(mainly Java, but some other languages like Python) in our Montreal office, to
strengthen our team of 5, to follow our growth.

We work according to AGILE values of continuous improvement, highest quality
standards, openness and sustainability. A lot of autonomy is given to team
members in the daily organization of the work, each person is asked to
participate in all parts of the development flow according to their skills and
interests.

We like to have a great deal of fun on a daily basis, but are also very
serious about the work being accomplished. Working with us is hard and
intensive but extremely rewarding.

CLX offers many great perks such as flexible work hours, generous group
insurance plan, regular lunch & learns, constant stock of fruits, candies and
coffee. Our office is located in the heart of downtown Montreal near the
Quartier des Spectacles.

Want to know more? Please go to our LinkedIn Job Offer:
www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/101319031

------
caleblloyd
Issuer Direct | Full Stack Engineer | Raleigh / RTP NC | Full-Time ONSITE

We are a small micro-cap public company (NYSE: ISDR) and have been growing
steadily since 2006. We specialize in helping other public companies with
their compliance and communication needs. As a full stack engineer, you will
be writing web applications that affect how thousands of public companies get
their work done and how millions of shareholders interact with those
companies.

Our software development team consists of 8 experienced developers working in
an open, collaborative workspace. We pride ourselves on staying on the edge of
technology, constantly tinkering with new software and commonly integrating it
into production (most of our sites are already served using HTTP/2). We have
fully embraced the Docker / containerization approach to software development
and run all of our microservices through Kubernetes.

Motivation to work hard, learn, and share what you know are our most important
values. Our newest project involves building a real-time web application.
Experience with PHP, Python, Go, MySQL, Redis, and HTML / JS / CSS are a plus.
Please include links or descriptions of projects you have worked on in the
past. Send applications to me directly at caleb.lloyd@issuerdirect.com

~~~
sul4bh
I sent you an email few months back. I have not heard back from you yet.

------
ivyirwin
Front End Web Developer | Andrew Harper LLC | Austin, TX

Help shape the future of the travel industry at Andrew Harper. We are
currently converting our existing framework into a more flexible and robust
platform in order to generate and serve more relevant insights to our
travelers. Join our small, high-caliber team as we attempt to leapfrog the
industry standards and bring travel technology into the future.

You should have 3-4 years of programming experience, and at least two years
working with a modern javascript framework. Ideally you will have familiarity
with consuming and utilizing RESTful APIs, managing event driven interactions,
and constructing dynamic elements from in-house and third-party analytics. Our
core products are/will be HTML5 web applications. Our backend is Python/Django
with a Postgres database. Most of all, we're looking for a creative problem
solver that can use more than one set of tools to create solutions.

Our interview process includes a phone/web screen with the CTO. Candidates are
then invited for an onsite interview with the development team, during which
they ask a mix of questions to gauge technical acuity and cultural fit.

For more information please contact me directly at isentilles@andrewharper.com
with a subject of "HN Front Position"

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc, Makers of Veea - [http://www.veea.co](http://www.veea.co) \- Full-
Time - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only)

NY Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend
Engineer - Editor

Veea helps you find places for you to go through personalized recommendations,
planning with friends, curated collections and by providing real-time venue
activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users and merchants. We
are looking for talented developers with a passion for delivering polished
mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join our
development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS - Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields - Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern - Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving - Proficient
with memory management - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated
processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
swaraj
Sempre Health (semprehealth.com) | San Francisco, CA | Backend Software
Engineer | Full-time, on-site

Company Description: Sempre Health is changing how Americans pay for
healthcare. We are looking for a senior backend engineer as our first
technical hire. You are excited to use technology for good, while building a
digital health company from the ground up.

1 in 3 patients skips care because it’s too expensive. These patients go on to
be less healthy & more costly to the health system overall. Sempre Health is
bringing behavior-based pricing to healthcare. Patients receive texts like,
"If you fill your Lipitor rx today, you’ll pay $5. If you wait till next week,
you’ll pay your normal $15"

We parse millions of prescription records to identify unique patient
behaviors. We use this data to predict & seamlessly deliver the right price
for the right patient to every pharmacy in the country.

Interview Process: 30 min intro call => 1hr tech screen => 2hr on-site w/
founders => reference checks => offer

Full job req: [https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/sempre-health/jobs/130959-software-engineer)

To apply: Email resume / LinkedIn / AL profile to swaraj@semprehealth.com

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re a casual, seven-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6),
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, React.js, and Redux.

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js,
etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional, and Agile team
and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
CivisBG
Civis Analytics ([https://civisanalytics.com](https://civisanalytics.com)) -
Chicago, IL - Full-time - Onsite

We solve the world's biggest problems with big data. Civis Analytics empowers
organizations to understand their data at the individual level and put it to
work — every single day.

What's so great about working at Civis Analytics?

Your work will make the world a better place. Don’t just experience the thrill
of solving interesting problems-- have the satisfaction of knowing that your
work makes a difference in the world.

You will learn. Our engineers and data scientists are the best and brightest
in their fields, and are eager to teach and learn from you.

Your work will be diverse. Every day we're learning and working on new,
cutting edge problems at the intersection of technology, data science, and
practical application.

Your voice can change the direction of a project. We strongly encourage our
staff to participate in the brainstorming and prioritization process. We don't
want people that mindlessly program. We want your perspective and experience.

Civis Analytics is hiring for software engineers and data scientists of all
levels and multiple disciplines, including data engineers, full-stack web-
developers, natural language processing experts, and more. See our open
positions and apply at:
[https://civisanalytics.com/careers](https://civisanalytics.com/careers)

We're smart, fun, and a little bit weird. Does this sound like you?

------
tomjacobs
HomeShare | Potrero Hill San Francisco

We're fixing San Francisco's housing crisis. We allow people to live near
their work, in very nice apartments, and not spend their whole paycheck on
rent. Part of how we do this is by converting new luxury apartments.

We're looking for an ambitious developer to help launch this early-stage
venture, and work in the trenches with an experienced founding team. The
founders have launched and run several companies before. Though we are
bootstrapped, we're processing over $1M / year in annualized transaction
volume. For the hungry individual, this is a crash course on how to found and
launch a new venture.

At the heart of our service is the ability to introduce compatible housemates
to one another, and do this automatically from our growing pool of people
looking to move in. That's where you come in; improving our automated matching
system. Can you build a basic web service similar to a spreadsheet or trello?
Great. Do you love APIs? Double great.

Skills: Docker, AWS, Datatables, Javascript, PHP, HTML, CSS, jQuery,
Bootstrap, Rails.

Apply: tom@thehomeshare.com

HomeShare (www.thehomeshare.com) enables you to live in the heart of the city
without breaking the bank. We match you with compatible housemates, secure
spacious units and install privacy partitions so you can live with awesome
people and enjoy your own private space. We are currently piloting with luxury
apartments in SoMa / Potrero Hill for $1,200 / month. Our mission: to make
cities liveable again by providing attractive yet affordable housing. Based in
San Francisco. Founded in 2016.

------
danpi
AWS | Herndon, VA or Seattle, WA | Infrastructure Security Engineer | Full-
time, ONSITE

We have a new Security Team that is looking for Corporate Infrastructure
Security Engineers at AWS. You will partner with AWS Service Teams to help
design and implement secure services for the corporate environment.

To find out more about the job and apply go to:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/407069](https://www.amazon.jobs/jobs/407069)

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile.

------
michaelbryzek
Flow Commerce | Hoboken NJ | Full-time, onsite

Flow is making it simple for ecommerce companies to create great customer
experiences globally. We do this by building software that provides country
specific and local information across the ecommerce supply chain - including
localization, pricing, landed cost, payment, logistics and returns. It’s a
large market (~$300B last year) and growing ~27% year over year. Our Product
launch is this summer.

We love building software. We love open source. We spend tons of time
carefully designing our APIs - a core part of our business is a simple set of
APIs built by developers for developers.

What we are looking for:

\- People passionate about defining and building simple APIs \- People
passionate about natural language processing and/or general algorithmic work
\- People passionate about creating great UI

About us: \- Balanced and Productive. We have a great core team and think a
lot about culture. We build our company on a foundation of trust - which
enables all of us to focus on what is most important in life - balancing great
work, family and health. \- Founded in 2015 by second time successful
entrepreneurs (Gilt Groupe, Fizzback). Well-funded by top tier angels. \- Open
source: node.js, react, redux, scala (the kind of scala without a var), play
framework (APIs), go (CLIs) \- Continuous Delivery with travis, github,
docker, AWS / ECS

We have many friends here on HN, and we are really looking for interesting
people. It's early enough that you will have a huge impact on what we do and
how we do it. If you have questions or want to apply, pls drop me a note: mike
at flow.io

------
samuelbrin
robinhood | Palo Alto, CA | ONSITE |
[https://robinhood.com/jobs](https://robinhood.com/jobs)

Robinhood (www.robinhood.com) is democratizing access to the financial
markets. We built the world's only mobile-first stock brokerage, and
eliminated trading commissions. Join us!

* Web Engineer (Build our web product!! Expert level JavaScript, we use react)

* Backend Engineer (Python, Go, Distributed Systems)

* DevOps Engineer (linux, saltstack, terraform, consul, aws)

* Android Engineer

* iOS Engineer

------
savvyHQ
Savvy – global platform for 1:1 live video learning is hiring in San
Francisco: Senior Full-Stack Developer -
[https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/124420-full-stack-developer-
fu...](https://angel.co/savvy-7/jobs/124420-full-stack-developer-full-time)

Savvy - [http://www.savvy.is](http://www.savvy.is) \- is changing the way the
world learns by enabling anyone with expertise to teach. We're building a
global marketplace that connects teachers and learners for live, 1:1 video
sessions.

We’re looking for a passionate, senior frontend engineer to join the
engineering team at Savvy. We're a small, focused, and ambitious team, so
you’ll be working on creating a beautiful, interactive user experience using
technologies such as React.js, Node.js, Coffeescript, PostgreSQL, Heroku,
HTML5 & CSS3, Ruby on Rails, Stylus, and WebRTC. This role requires technical
chops as well as leadership. We’re communicative and collaborative, value
diversity, and learn from each other within engineering and across
disciplines.

Savvy is in the start-up sweet spot. There are seven of us, we're well-funded
by international VCs and Angels, just launched our Public Beta.

Press is excited:
[http://entrepreneur.com/article/271819](http://entrepreneur.com/article/271819)
You will be instrumental in our push to build a first class product from the
ground up.

Are up for the challenge to solve tough technical problems as we touch many
people’s lives worldwide? Get in touch: tom@savvy.is

------
skoussa
Ottawa, Canada | Jr. Software Security Engineer | Software Secured | Full-
time, ONSITE

Are you looking to break into the application security field?

You are a great software developer who has 2-5 years of experience in at least
two of the following programming languages: Java, .NET, JavaScript, C/C++
and/or Ruby.

You don’t work on a piece of code until you know how it works first, you are
not afraid to dig into code even if it wasn’t yours. You like to know how
things work under the hood but uncertainty does not stop you either. Failing
is not an option, you just have to try again smarter AND harder.

You have a very strong background in application security; you know what OWASP
Top 10 is inside out, and tinkered before with several online capture-the-
flags.

You are very happy writing code but somehow application security, breaking
software, finding vulnerabilities, and going beyond just writing code are some
of the things that you just can’t take off your mind.

Hacking news and stolen data makes you upset. You are curious, analytical,
smart, ambitious and crafty with unlimited desire to learn and grow.

If the above describes you, then this is your chance.

This entry level application security opportunity will let you continue
writing code as well as do application security work such as security code
reviews, web and mobile application penetration testing (extensive training
will be provided).

If you are interested; please send your resume to jobs@softwaresecured.com and
a cover letter that explains why you think you are the perfect fit for this
job.

------
intelekshual
Homer Logistics | New York, NY |
[https://homerlogistics.com](https://homerlogistics.com) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Help us revolutionize how restaurants deliver food! We're building a
centralized delivery platform to support the 200,000 food deliveries made each
day in NYC. Our software is running in restaurants around the city and is used
to coordinate thousands of deliveries across our fleet of couriers every day.

We're looking to bring on a full-stack engineer to help us build out our
platform. We currently use Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL, Node.js and Angular, but
we're open to all languages and skills--bonus points for interest in Elixir
and Go! We're also in the process of migrating our infrastructure to
Kubernetes, so experience with AWS and Docker is a plus.

The engineering team is still very small (there's only 4 of us), so you'll
have a lot of ownership on the projects you work on and have a big impact on
our development culture!

Our interview process involves a phone interview, a take-home coding
challenged focused on real software development and an onsite interview where
you meet the team and get feedback on your code.

Email me at robert (at) homerlogistics.com if you're interested in learning
more!

------
lycoan
Symphony Commerce | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE full-time Position VISA

We are a ‘Commerce As A Service’ platform that delivers one-stop solution for
a beautiful web store, accurate inventory and a nationwide multi-warehouse
fulfillment. Our platform helps today's world class brands manage their
business and grow fast. Checkout Gatorade, Jacklinks and Fiji Water in your
favorite grocery stores - we are the wizards behind the scene.

Fulfillment and Inventory team provides innovative solutions that allow brands
to manufacture, sell and ship in a smart way. It's more than code you are
writing, it has major impact in the physical world. An NBA player's energy
drink may come through the system you build.

WHAT YOUR DAY LOOKS LIKE:

* A lot of coding. A lot of automation test.

* Build robust and scalable solutions to move vast amount of goods around the real world.

* Solve real problems in creative ways (some of them are NP hard by nature). This includes building micro-services from ground up, design machine learning algorithms to make business decisions.

* Fix bugs that you can attach high $ value to.

Best Way to Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce/77a9a259-1518-4327-b2...](https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce/77a9a259-1518-4327-b247-cd88418e8448)

------
beauhurst
Beauhurst | beauhurst.com | London, UK | Onsite | Full-time Backend web
developer

We research and track the UK's startups and high-growth companies. Our curated
data is made accessible through our online platform allowing our clients to
discover and track companies and hot topics in the startup/scaleup space.

We're looking for a backend developer to help expand the underlying processes
and structure our web product is built upon as well as building new tools to
help monitor/report/automate everything we do.

We're looking for:

    
    
      - experience in server side development in Python and preferably with Django
      - knowledgeable in Linux server administration and AWS experience
      - PostgreSQL experience (good working knowledge of db constraints, locking, triggers)
      - a well-rounded generalist who is passionate about and enjoys optimizing everything that happens behind the scenes of a modern web application
      - bonus points for familiarity with NixOS/Nix package manager (https://nixos.org/nix/)
    

Find out more at [http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/backend-web-
developer](http://about.beauhurst.com/careers/backend-web-developer)

------
zbjornson
Primity Bio | Onsite (San Francisco Bay Area) or Remote | Full Time or
Consulting | Lead and Senior Front End Engineers

We're building a real-time, cloud-based bioinformatics platform and seeking
engineers to join our team.

Ideally you have experience building data analysis applications (e.g. business
intelligence or dashboarding apps) or other highly interactive, creative
interfaces. Prefer familiarity with Angular 1.5/2, web sockets, E2E testing.

Email my username at primitybio dot com.

~~~
osazuwa
I've done work in inference of signaling pathways from single cell proteomics
data (CyTOF), using graphical modeling packages in R. I have also built
interfaces like the type you see in Cytobank. You looking for my type of
people?

~~~
zbjornson
Email me please :)

------
samsolomon
Atlanta, GA | Full-Stack Developer | Full-time | Onsite

Trustfuel [https://www.trustfuel.com/](https://www.trustfuel.com/)

Trustfuel is the System of Record for Customer Success Teams. We're building a
tool to help companies stop churn and make customers happy.

We're looking for someone who will:

* Develop Trustfuel products across the full technology stack (from infrastructure to frontend)

* Evaluate new technologies and implement solutions using them

* Seek to automate repetitive manual tasks in the product, testing and operations

* Love our customers and support them to ensure a great experience with our products

* Debug and correct production level issues and scaling concerns

* Collaborate with the team to eliminate process overhead and create a high energy development environment

* Document important and/or complex components of the product to assist with customer and staff onboarding and support

* Help define the culture of our engineering organization for all future hires

* Have developed and operated an Internet application previously or contributed to open source

If it sounds like something you'd be interested in, please apply on our
website [https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-
devel...](https://www.trustfuel.com/careers/#op-82613-full-stack-developer)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time
-[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/) ; ONSITE

Entelo is a company on a mission to solve some of the world’s biggest
recruiting problems. Through smart approaches to data and analytics, we help
customers like Facebook, Tesla, and AirBnB make better hiring decisions. We
are deeply committed to diversity, both through our product and our hiring
practices, and we encourage applications from women, minorities and
underrepresented groups.

We recently raised a $12m Series B round from Battery Ventures and Shasta
Ventures. We’re growing our team responsibly and our revenue very, very
quickly. (Read more about our journey at [http://blog.entelo.com/building-the-
future-of-recruiting-fro...](http://blog.entelo.com/building-the-future-of-
recruiting-from-base-camp.)) Our eng team may be the friendliest and most
collaborative team you will ever work on. They truly like working together and
candidates who interview with us find the team culture to be fantastic.

We’re looking for Senior Engineers (Backend, Data, and Full Stack) to help
lead our team. Our stack includes Kubernetes, Docker, Postgres, Redis,
Elasticsearch, Go, and Ruby. Come join us to solve challenging problems in big
data, predictive analytics, entity resolution, and algorithmic matching.

If you're interested, you can either check out our open positions at
[http://www.entelo.com/careers](http://www.entelo.com/careers) or you can
email me directly at jon at entelo dot com (I am the founder& CEO).

------
Nick_Brewers
Agosto| Minneapolis, MN| Full Time | On site with work from home option
flexibility

We are looking for a DevOps Engineer.

Join forces with Agosto, a one-of-a-kind Google Enterprise Premier Partner,
software developer and cloud consulting firm. Agosto has been recognized by
Inc., Google, Wired, and MN High Tech Association for their innovation and
growth and has cultivated a motivational and fun-loving environment that was
voted a 2015 Best Places to Work by Minneapolis/St. Paul Business Journal.

Join our Product Development team as a DevOps Engineer to apply your
experience with cloud architecture, software deployment, and operations. We
have a team of the brightest developers and designers working exclusively on
Google Cloud Platform. At Agosto, DevOps Engineers are an integral part of our
product and engineering team with responsibility for generating modern,
flexible and robust infrastructure, and systems that separate our products
from the competition. You will be working on the infrastructure and stability
for customer projects and Agosto products.

[http://agosto.theresumator.com/apply/2wHAHh/DevOps-
Engineer](http://agosto.theresumator.com/apply/2wHAHh/DevOps-Engineer)

------
ngoel36
Uber - Full Time Engineers

1) Rider Experience - San Francisco - Senior Engineering Manager (highest
priority) and Mobile & Backend Engineers (all levels, iOS & Android, backend).
This team works on the front-end of the main Rider apps. Email
ngoel+rex_manager_0601@uber.com or ngoel+rex_mobile_hn0601@uber.com or
ngoel+rex_backend_hn0601@uber.com

2) Southeast Asia Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & Backend engineers
(all levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across SEA.
Email ngoel+sea_mobile_hn0601@uber.com or ngoel+sea_backend_hn0601@uber.com

3) India Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & backend engineers (all
levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across India. Email
ngoel+india_sf_mobile_hn0601@uber.com or
ngoel+india_sf_backend_hn0601@uber.com

4) India Growth Team - Bangalore - Mobile & backend engineers (SENIOR ONLY -
2+ years experience, top university). Email
ngoel+india_blr_mobile_hn0601@uber.com or
ngoel+india_blr_backend_hn0601@uber.com

Please include your resume in all emails as a PDF attachment, thanks! Emails
sent without the appropriate "+xxx_hn0601" will be filtered out.

Please only send one email to your top preference - but feel free to list
other preferences in the body, more than happy to discuss!

------
paulr_ablescent
Ablescent | [http://www.ablescent.com](http://www.ablescent.com) | Cambridge,
UK | ONSITE or REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time | Javscript/AngularJS/CSS/HTML5 |
Experienced and Graduate Positions

Ablescent connects parents and caregivers with the people and resources needed
to ensure that every child grows into an able adolescent and every adolescent
matures into an able adult.

I am looking to strengthen the front-end team which develops the front-end for
our webapp in-house. In the short-term, we will be using Javascript and
AngularJS on the front-end, Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end, all
deployed on AWS. In the medium-term we will collecting and analyzing data. Any
design experience would be useful but is not essential.

Initially, we are recruiting for 2 positions:

    
    
      * Junior Front-end developer
      * Senior Front-end developer
    

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take no more than 1
hour); 30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. We have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups would also be useful. For more
information, please visit [http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-technology-
team/x33pw](http://www.ablescent.com/#!join-the-technology-team/x33pw)

Feel free to contact me with any questions. paul dot redman at ablescent etc.

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time Positions with the Data Science
Team:

We need Software Engineers who can help us in the following three areas:

+Infrastructure, Automation, Monitoring (ansible, docker, graphite/statsd)

\+ Data Pipeline (Apache Spark, Kafka, Zookeeper, some numpy and pandas for
minor analysis)

\+ Machine Learning, Stats, Data Analysis (NLP, Image Processing, and any
quantitative tool we can use. We train production models that impact business
bottom line: search, fraud detection, product recommendations. Here we're
looking for someone who can leverage above tools to bring algos to production)

About Tradesy Data Science:

Tradesy is a marketplace with a current focus on high end fashion. The Data
Science team touches many high leverage aspects of the business: + Pricing
Recommendations + Product Search + Product Recommendations + Analytics and its
Data Pipeline We're growing quickly and so is our data. We've got a nice
mixture of images as well as textual information that we're tapping into to
improve the marketplace. We're looking for strong engineers with strengths in
the above mentioned areas, but if you are a strong generalist with the right
background and can ship end to end products we would be interested in talking
to you. \-----

~~~
ryanmb
Any last minute data sci summer internship opportunities?

~~~
d136o
email diego at tradesy

------
theomega
Relayr | Berlin, Germany | Full Time

Build the infrastructure for the next generation of connected devices. Join
relayr and build the future today.

Relayr is bringing things to life. We have three technical pillars: an
Internet of Things Platform as a Service, open SDKs and a Hardware development
platforms designed to allow developers and enterprises to quickly build
Internet of Things solutions.

We have a growing number of internal and client projects and are looking for a
enthusiastic Engineers to join our international team in Berlin (we are
flexible with working conditions):

    
    
      * Backend Engineer - Scala
    
      * Backend Engineer - NodeJS
    
      * DevOps Engineer
    

We are using bleeding edge technologies to build a platform which help
companies with their IoT transition.

We are using NodeJS, Scala, Akka, Play, Spray, ES6, React, Cassandra, Ansible,
Docker and AWS.

If you are interested, please see your job listings at
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

We Offer:

\- Work in a cool office located in Kreuzberg, Hipster Central

\- German courses and Friday evenings get together

\- Connecting you with a network of companies and people all over the world

\- Knowledge sharing from the best entrepreneurs in the industry

\- Easy-integration into a highly professional and passionate team

------
robg
Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and sensor fusion

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for daily life management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impacts large groups

\- Algorithms engineers for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil...).
[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

------
eodolphi
1%Club | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | fulltime | Onsite

1%Club is the do-good crowdfunding platform. We are passionate about
empowering people to create positive change in their community, city, country
– or in the world. So far more than 2 million euro has been crowdfunded
through the 1%Club platform. And via our network, we have kick-started over
1000 initiatives in more than 80 countries.

1%Club offers you the best tools to kick-start an initiative that really can
make a difference in the world. We challenge ourselves to make crowdfunding
the most simple and rewarding experience for everyone who wants to do good in
the world.

We offer our crowdfunding platform as a software as a service (SAAS) solution
to companies who want to setup a corporate social responsibility platform for
their employees, stakeholders and customers. We work for companies such as
Booking.com & Accenture.

%Club is looking for a:

Javascript Developer

Technical Knowledge

Excellent understanding of core Javascript principles Ideally experience with
Ember.js (other MVC’s considered) An unhealthy love for testing (QUnit,
Fixtures, Mocks etc)

[https://onepercentclub.com/en/news/vacancy-javascript-
develo...](https://onepercentclub.com/en/news/vacancy-javascript-developer)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Munich | Germany | Visa & Relocation support

At Stylight we build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

\-----------------------------------------------------------

We're hiring:

* Senior Full Stack Developer ([http://stylig.ht/Senior_Fullstack_Developer](http://stylig.ht/Senior_Fullstack_Developer))

* Junior System Administrator ([http://stylig.ht/1rgJXj5](http://stylig.ht/1rgJXj5))

* Web Developer (Brand Marketing) ([http://stylig.ht/24Zbt3i](http://stylig.ht/24Zbt3i))

* Technical Account Engineer ([http://stylig.ht/1ZrqR5a](http://stylig.ht/1ZrqR5a))

\-----------------------------------------------------------

Interested? Contact me on sandra.jasarevic@stylight.com. Want to know more
about us? Check out our Tech Blog:
[http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/)

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics company that aims to lower
medical costs with predictive analytics. Our iQueue product line helps
hospitals lower wait times and increase patient volumes by optimizing patient
pathways with data driven optimizations. Our iGroup product line helps
insurance carriers and self-insured employers reduce workers’ compensation
medical costs by identifying anomalies and key drivers. Our customers include
some of the nation’s largest healthcare organizations and insurance companies.

Our leadership team includes veteran executives from Google, McKinsey,
Stanford, MIT, SRI & more. LeanTaaS is based in Santa Clara, California.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, Outbound Product Managers, Data
Scientists, Data Engineers, and Lead Product Designers who posses an
entrepreneurial personality and the talent to think outside the box to get
things done. Job descriptions can be found at
[http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers)

If you're interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

We're looking for developers at all levels, from junior to senior, to help us
build open source software for research in universities. We're making
significant improvements to everything from the inception of research projects
to publication of research results.

This is a really exciting time to join us. Our PhD Manager product is
recognised as the market leader, and we're deploying it to major UK
universities as fast as we can. And, we've just won a major contract to
deliver core functionality for a national research data service.

You'd love working with us if you think that:

* doing things the right way is just as important as getting them done.

* open sourcing your software allows your work to have a positive impact on as many people as possible, and makes great business sense.

* growing steadily through revenue is preferable to gambling with the rocket fuel of investment.

* working in an environment where everyone is learning together is essential to doing your best work.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

------
supac
Hockeystick | Data and Software Engineer | Toronto, Canada

Hockeystick is a small fintech startup based in Toronto's financial district.
We help investment funds capture private company data that enables the
measurement of portfolio performance. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails and
PostgreSQL, with a Python BI microservice using Flask, uwsgi and nginx. We are
well-funded and already generate revenue.

We're currently looking to fulfill two positions: a data engineer who will
work on converting our OLTP data model to an OLAP data model. This engineer
should be experienced and knowledgable about ETL jobs, dimensional modelling
and numerous AWS services so expect some dev-ops in the mix. Our potential
software engineer should be an experienced full-stack developer who will work
on the core product maintaining and building out new features. Deep knowledge
of Ruby on Rails is a must.

These are full-time positions (data engineer open to contract) in our Toronto
office. Sounds interesting? Then shoot us an email at jobs@hockeystick.co to
apply and for more information please visit
[https://www.hockeystick.co/about#jobs](https://www.hockeystick.co/about#jobs).

------
rishiagar
Jobs Served Here (previously Srvs) - Bangalore - Angular/React Developer

About us: Jobs Served Here
([http://www.jobsservedhere.com](http://www.jobsservedhere.com)) is young,
dynamic New York City start-up. We are changing the way blue-collar workers (>
50% of US jobs) connect with and represent themselves to employers. We are
starting with the Food Service and Hospitality Industry (~ 10% of US jobs) and
plan to expand into other sectors within the US, Middle East, South Asia.

Technology Stack: Node.js | Angular.js | iOS | Android | Python

Job description

As a frontend developer your main responsibility would be to translate the
wireframes and UX ideas into a working product to be used by a large set of
Restaurants and Chains and an even larger number of blue collar job seekers.
You’ll be expected to own the Frontend Development strategy for the complete
JobsServedHere.com platform.

Desired Skills and Experience

You should be easily be able to translate a set of wireframes, UX ideas and
working APIs into an awesome Web Application.

Strong conceptual understanding of Javascript is a must.

You should be very well versed with AngularJS with some prior experience in
the same.

Experience in frameworks like ReactJS, LESS. (desirable)

Past experience in having taken the lead in running a product app on your own
will be a huge advantage.

We offer competitive salary/equity compensation and will set up with
workstation of your choice.

Excited to join us? Send your CV to rishi@srvs.co

------
netbret
Fitbit | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

We started our journey in 2007—as a team of two with one big idea. Today, that
idea has become a movement. Fitbit is now a publicly-traded company creating
award-winning products and services that are available across the globe. We’re
transforming the way the world sees health & fitness. In fact, the Fitbit
Community has taken enough steps to walk from the Sun to Pluto. Our culture
combines the spirit of startup with the perks of being public—offering a
competitive benefits package and amazing perks like free lunches, Friday happy
hours, on-site fitness classes and more. As part of our team, you’ll have the
opportunity to grow your career, contribute your ideas to life-changing
products and services, and—above all—have fun doing it.

What You'll Do:

• Create engaging yet computationally efficient interactive data
visualizations that are optimized for mobile devices with touch screens. This
is an area of user interfaces for which there is no established solution; we
aim to set the standard.

• Overcome the hurdles of distributed systems to build native mobile clients
that are tolerant of transient connectivity. We aim for our mobile clients and
sensor devices to function together as normally as possible even when there is
no connection to the internet.

• Exploiting low power communication technologies to make the internet of
things a reality. We have been on leading edge of consumer deployment for both
wearable sensors and Bluetooth Low Energy.

• Crafting beautiful mobile user experiences that allow users to intuitively
accomplish any task. Our mobile clients are a vital part of the user interface
to the Fitbit platform.

Roles:

Software Engineer -
[https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#jobs/op0O2fwZ](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#jobs/op0O2fwZ)

iOS Engineer -
[https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#jobs/o40O2fwE](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#jobs/o40O2fwE)

Android Engineer -
[https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#jobs/oS1O2fwt](https://www.fitbit.com/jobs/search#jobs/oS1O2fwt)

Think you’ve found your fit?

------
geku
CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 60-100% | Germany

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers.

We are building up a small team and you work together with the founders as
well as directly with large customers where Kubernetes is already used in
production. You'll have a high impact on the product, team culture and company
as we are just starting. Technologies used are Rails/Ruby, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Go, Docker, Kubernetes, etcd.

We are looking for talented DevOps and software engineers with solid Docker
and automation knowledge and decent programming skills e.g. Ruby, Python or
Go. Experience with Kubernetes is a plus but not mandatory. We even go a step
further and dedicate up to two weeks upfront where you can learn and explore
Kubernetes.

Location: Germany, Switzerland, Austria, travel required.

Please send further questions, your resume and your github username to georg
(at) cloudgear.net - [https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

No recruiters or agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

------
morenoh149
CapsuleRx | New York City, NY NYC | full-time ONSITE

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics. We are based in New York City and launching soon. We are
seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to join
our development team. At Capsule you will: - Work at all levels of our Golang
/ React Redux / Swift / Postgres stack - Influence architecture, tooling,
process, and culture at a small but growing engineering shop - Contribute
daily to the product dialogue - Build things that meaningfully improve
peoples’ wellbeing You should have: - Breadth in many different skill areas
(Maybe you’ve written APIs and some front-ends and done some light devops and
know a bit of Photoshop and have coded in a functional language … the more the
merrier) - Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve
written a pubsub framework as a sideproject?) - Experience writing code as
part of a (preferably large) team Bonus points if you have: - Built db-backed
RESTful APIs (Go = awesome, but also relevant if it was in Java, Scala, Ruby,
Python, etc.) - Working fluency in technologies like ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript,
TypeScript, Sass, Less - Knowledge of and/or interest in React - Experience
setting up a web development environment & architecting a web app from scratch
(e.g. first person on a web app team or led a web app team) - Good grasp of
TDD & CI principles - Contributed to the development of a native mobile app -
Facility with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop - Led an
engineering team apply by sending me message through my profile

------
MattRogish
ReactiveOps - Remote, Right-to-Work-in-USA (full-time, part-time, W2 or 1099)
Site Reliability Engineer / AWS Automation Engineer
[https://www.reactiveops.com](https://www.reactiveops.com)

Email matt [at] reactiveops . com with your resume, linkedin, or other
representative thing I can read, and then pass along to others within the
team.

We do "DevOps" consulting - AWS infrastructure automation, migrations,
creating high availability systems, CoreOS/Kubernetes/Docker setups,
monitoring and alerting, etc. and are looking for a veteran AWS infrastructure
engineer to work on client projects, in addition to 20% time spent developing
our in-house automation framework (which we sell as a "fractional Ops Team"
via DevOps-as-a-Service).

We are open to full-time, part-time, W2 or subcontractors, depending on your
area of expertise and desire. Strong, fluent command of English language -
written and verbal - is required. You should have extensive experience
automating, monitoring, and scaling applications on an AWS workload. You
should be an expert at infrastructure automation (Ansible preferred, but we
also do Chef, Puppet, Salt, etc.) and know the AWS API inside and out.

You've done work from home before (it's not for everyone) and have a quiet,
professional office space you work out of (in your house, some coworking
space, etc.). You are comfortable leading client engagements and are fearless
in telling them when they're trying to get you to do the wrong thing. You
thrive when working with limited day-to-day oversight and feedback from either
the client or RO management, and are mature enough to proactively reach out
for help when you need it.

------
cosenal
Bending Spoons | Software Engineer | Milan (Italy) | Full time, Visa, Onsite

Bending Spoons is a fast-growing tech company focused on building and
marketing mobile applications. We think, create, and market our own apps.
We're young (2 years of activity, average age 27 years old), but we've
achieved explosive growth: the apps that we've invented, developed, and
published have been downloaded more than 35 million times, and millions of
people use them every week. We are currently looking for an exceptional
Software Engineer to join our team of backend and iOS engineers. Our backend
stack consists for the most part of Python, node.js, MongoDB, and Redis. Our
iOS work is every bit as extensive and challenging as the backend one, if not
more. Among the perks we offer: free lunch five days a week, a cool office,
top equipment, and the opportunity to join an incredibly skilled team. More
information and application form at
[http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html](http://bendingspoons.com/en/careers.html)
(Please mention that you found out about us on HN in your cover letter.)

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection/mobility, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting
technical challenges—then we might be right for you.

Early this year we closed a $50M round with IVP and growth has been fantastic.
We're on a hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA,
R&D, DevOps, product management, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc.
Technologies include C++, C#, .NET, PHP, and JavaScript (Angular and Node).

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure. (Also hiring for a
ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales, marketing, and account
management—most of these positions are also fully remote and spread out
globally).

\- Boston openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?37lW3iwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?37lW3iwe) (e.g.
Product Manager, Solutions Engineer)

\- Tel Aviv openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WiW3iw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WiW3iw0) (e.g.
Salesforce Admin, DevOps Engineer, Backend Team Leader)

\- Global/remote openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3smW3iwA](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3smW3iwA) (e.g.
Pre-Sales Engineer, Account Manager)

------
awclives
Jupiter Technologies Corp. | Chicago, IL | Full-Time and Internships | Onsite

Early stage stealth startup seeks extremely-talented founding engineer to help
build a new gateway to the internet. Founder has a demonstrably strong track
record in perhaps the most competitive quantitative field there is, and, in
his new field, he expects to win. Hours will be longer than you would work
elsewhere, and, for a period, cash pay, while sufficient, will be lower than
you could get elsewhere. Equity percentage, meaning, control, responsibility,
opportunity, learning, and power will all be much better than you could get
elsewhere.

You would be working from a small office in Lincoln Park, right by the zoo and
park.

Looking for a winner. Someone with high standards, high ambition, and the
judgement to know what’s important and what’s not. Track record and attitude
much more important than pedigree. The more experience building world-class
software the better, but junior candidates will also be considered.

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Swift, a bit of JavaScript, and AWS.

Also hiring summer software-engineering interns. You will work hard and learn
a lot.

Email resume to austin@jupiter.ai. Next step is phone screen and then an
interview at office.

------
brittanybarnes
Reorg Research | New York, NY | FULL TIME | ONSITE

Reorg Research is one of the fastest growing and successful SAAS startups in
New York City and is looking for a seasoned PHP software developer to work
full time, onsite, in our Flatiron office.

We are in the midst of a heavy expansion cycle and are building applications
and tools that will fundamentally change the workflows of our customers. We
have big ambitions here, and we are looking for a like-minded individual to
execute and help develop the next set of products to add to our world-class
offering.

We’re using PHP with the Laravel framework, do a lot of work with large data
sets using MongoDB and Elasticsearch. We use Backbone.js, Python and are
starting to use Node.js. We are looking for someone who wants to help build a
product and tackle challenging problems.

There is significant growth opportunity in this position as we continue to add
to our system and resources.

More information on the position (and the ability to apply directly) can be
found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/reorgresearch/a794a1d6-4617-4d87-af40-...](https://jobs.lever.co/reorgresearch/a794a1d6-4617-4d87-af40-bc4f1f9cc1d8)

------
cdepman
Scoot | San Francisco, CA | full-time | full-stack and vp of engineering

As as an engineer at Scoot, your work could involve adding user-facing
features to our mobile app, hacking firmware in C to run our scooters’
security, optimizing Postgres or building data visualizations on our RoR
backend. Your code will enable thousands of people to travel wherever they
want to go in the city: fast, fun and efficient. You will be one of only 6
software engineers at Scoot, including the CTO. Because we have more tech
disciplines than team members, we need everybody to build expertise in
multiple areas, influence the product roadmap, build features and apps, push
code, and improve our process.

We are filling multiple positions on the engineering team, from junior to
management roles. Responsibilities and compensation will scale accordingly.

> Unlimited scooting (obviously)

> Competitive comp and substantial equity

> Company-paid medical, dental and vision insurance

> Access to a workshop with soldering stations, a welder, air compressors and
> a 3D printer

> An amazing culture, team, and mission of which you will be an essential part

> The most fun chance you will ever get to change the world

full-stack:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/f2a20874-3290-4f57-964f-aa96d292...](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/f2a20874-3290-4f57-964f-aa96d29231f6)

vp engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/6da5603e-615e-446e-ad43-6d8e321c...](https://jobs.lever.co/scoot/6da5603e-615e-446e-ad43-6d8e321c7efd)

------
AlphaSights
AlphaSights | ONSITE - New York, NY and London, UK | Software Engineers | Full
Time | engineering.alphasights.com

AlphaSights connects decision-makers at the world’s top private equity firms,
hedge funds, strategy consultancies and corporations with industry
practitioners who possess highly specific business knowledge.

Our Software Engineering Team builds innovative and intuitive products that
supercharge our employees in their everyday work. We practice test driven
development, continuous integration & deployment, and pair programming. We
constantly improve our processes and workflows to ensure we maximize
efficiency, quality, and developer happiness. Constant learning and self
improvement is fundamental to our team’s culture.

We use a modern stack: Ruby, Ember, React, Elixir and Postgres. For more
information about our team, how we build, our projects, our tech stack, and
our benefits, visit engineering.alphasights.com.

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers in New York, NY and
London, UK. All job vacancies are at
[https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions](https://engineering.alphasights.com/#positions).

------
hariananth
Jobr - San Francisco, CA - Senior Software Engineer, Principal Machine
Learning Engineer, Lead iOS/Android Mobile Developer - 10 FTEs -
[http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded 2 years
ago, and all key metrics continue to grow 50-100% MoM. We’ve raised $2M in
funding from a group of strategic investors and advisors including Lowercase
Capital, Workday, the Tinder founders, Redpoint Ventures, Lerer Ventures, and
Eniac Ventures. Our platform has over 5M jobs across virtually every industry
and covers the entire US and Canada, and we’re expanding internationally later
this year.

We’re looking for sharp, analytical engineers to help us continue to move
quickly and scale engineering operations. Ideal candidates have strong startup
experience and have a breadth of knowledge throughout multiple parts of the
software ecosystem. That said, we'll trade attitude and potential for
experience any day of the week.

A bit of our stack:

* All major systems are written in Go (Golang), accessing data in MySQL with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* Scala data processing on Spark

* Elasticsearch on Found

* Periscope and Mixpanel for analytics / dashboarding

* Table tennis for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other. Shoot over an
introduction if you’re interested! intro [at] jobrapp [dot] com

------
peterleiser
Streetline | San Mateo, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE

We're hiring 2 Ruby on Rails / Full-Stack Engineers and 1 Technical Product
Manager

Full descriptions are here: * [http://www.streetline.com/company/careers/ruby-
on-rails-deve...](http://www.streetline.com/company/careers/ruby-on-rails-
developer-2/) * [http://www.streetline.com/company/careers/technical-
product-...](http://www.streetline.com/company/careers/technical-product-
manager/)

[What we do]:

We tell drivers (through iOS, Android, APIs) where to find an open available
parking spot in real time by applying machine learning to data from our own
wireless vehicle sensors and various soft data sources. We also provide full
parking analytics (occupancy percentages, duration of stay, turnover, etc) to
cities, universities and others hour by hour and block by block.

We've generated over half a billion parking events from Streetline wireless
vehicle sensors that are deployed in streets and parking lots, continuously
streaming data to us from all over the country.

Email peter (@) streetline.com

------
fmeyer
SharePop ([http://www.sharepop.com](http://www.sharepop.com)) | € 40-65K |
Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA

We are the first performance-driven influencer marketing platform for app
publishers. Based in Berlin and Korea, SharePop combines branding and
performance advertising by connecting app publishers with over 30 k+
influencers worldwide with a total audience of 90 m + followers. We enable app
publishers and agencies to scale influencer marketing and create visibility on
a risk-free CPI model.

Positions:

    
    
      (senior) Backend Software Engineer (m/f) - http://bit.ly/1PzmmVR
    
      (senior) Front End Developer (m/f) - http://bit.ly/1r9wU2B
    
      Senior Product Manager/Owner - http://bit.ly/1ZqX8t9
    

Our current (to be improved by you) Stack Ruby and Elixir services and Ruby on
Rails Webapps Front end with Vanilla JS, but we're thinking about improving it
with React.

If you have any question, please send me an email at fm@sharepop.com

ps: There's a trend of agencies offering services, so if you're an agency,
save yourself some time, and ping the next one.

------
__s
MLD Solutions | .Net Software Developer | London, ON, Canada | Full time | On-
Site

Our technology isn't sexy, but we've got a small & personable team. We do a
lot of internal applications for companies to help them operate efficiently.
[http://www.mldsolutions.com/careers/net-software-
developer](http://www.mldsolutions.com/careers/net-software-developer)

------
kiwidrew
CompareGlobal Group | Hong Kong | ONSITE / Full-time

We run Asia's largest financial product comparison website (MoneyHero.com.hk)
which helps consumers save time and money when selecting a new credit card,
insurance provider, or personal loan. We've grown amazingly fast, launching
sites in over 15 countries since 2013.

Fast growth means technical debt, and now it's time for us to consolidate
everything into a single database platform. Do you want to work on the
bleeding edge? We're designing and deploying an internal BaaS platform based
on PostgreSQL (already beta-testing 9.6) with a REST API powered by Python.
Our global footprint demands a distributed system, so we're also using
Hashicorp's consul and Riak's S2.

We're currently looking to fill the following two positions:

1\. Backend Developer (Python and SQL)

2\. PostgreSQL Database Administrator (bonus points if you know how to develop
C language extensions!)

You can e-mail me directly (andrew.tipton [at] compareglobalgroup [dot] com)
if you're interested in one of these positions. If you're not already in Hong
Kong, we can sponsor you for a work visa here. (So far we have had a 100%
success rate!)

------
MrGando
Vungle | San Francisco, CA Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
([http://www.vungle.com/careers](http://www.vungle.com/careers))

About Us:

\- Leader in the Space : [http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR](http://bit.ly/1U9FdpR) \-
Profitable - Benefits include covering expense for Gym, Food, Travel,
Relocation, and paid to work from any of our 5 international offices.

Looking For: ============

* Senior iOS Engineer - We serve more than 1 billion impressions every month and are always trying to embrace the latest & greatest that the iOS SDK has to offer to improve our technology. Love playing around with NSOperations? Enjoy the challenge of a memory/cpu constrained environment?

* Director of Data Science and Machine Learning - The Data Science team is instrumental in determining our success as a company, not just a side project. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

* Senior Data Engineer - Looking for people help scale the service-oriented infrastructure to handle over a billion requests per day. (Kafka, Cassandra, Spark, Python/Scala)

I've been with Vungle for more than a year working in the iOS team. It's a
lean environment where I can still impact technical/business decisions. Great
place to collaborate with inspired engineers from many diverse backgrounds.

Engineering Culture : [http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV](http://bit.ly/1GOGQzV)

Respond or send questions to:

Me (Nicolas) - nicolas.goles@vungle.com

Recruiter (Simon) - simon.bunker@vungle.com

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
developers | Engineering team in Paris (France)

Sqreen's mission is to provide robust security layer to help developers
protect their web applications against weaknesses. We develop solutions that
combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and machine learning. Our
dashboard displays detailed information about the security of every sqreened
application.

We are recruiting 10 new engineers to join our team to help porting Sqreen to
all environments and ship our incoming products:

\- C gurus with a strong PHP background (or the opposite!)

\- low level Java experts, who like Java internals, such as bytecode
manipulation.

We are obviously looking for great developers, and you don't need to be a
security nerd (even if at Sqreen, you will learn a lot about it). Therefore we
also have a position for a Web security expert:

\- Web hacker, with great knowledge of frameworks attacks and browsers
defenses

Our code runs inside our customers' applications, which is a challenge for
reliability and efficiency.

We have a cool and modern stack based on Docker, AWS, Mongo, Flask & React,
and we do full continuous integration. We are passionate, we love code, we
attend and contribute to meet-ups and open source!

Sqreen is already live for Ruby on Rails applications, and it is securing
dozens of high traffic applications.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Email: jobs@sqreen.io

------
batuhanicoz
Peergust | New York, US; Istanbul, Turkey | Full-time, ONSITE (Istanbul) or
REMOTE

We are developing the next generation web running on peers. We solve the
problem of media distribution by offloading the assets to the connected
visitors, rather than relying on centralized server pools. It’s our whole
purpose to fix the future of digital media delivery to handle the explosion of
the content consumption.

We are looking for a top-notch developers to join us in our quest for making
the web more distributed. You will have an opportunity to highly influence and
make big changes to our growing startup. We value people with extreme passion,
self motivated and eager to help out the community around them.

Challenges: Super performing P2P JavaScript client, huge backend scale, tons
of data, P2P, network algorithms

Requirements:

\- Loves programming

\- Passionate for distributed systems

\- Love to open Chrome's/Firefox's dev-tools

We only have one position open and that's for a senior Go developer. You can
get more information and apply for this position at
[https://angel.co/peergust/jobs/117281-go-
developer](https://angel.co/peergust/jobs/117281-go-developer)

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We give customers metrics like ad
viewability, attention and user engagement. We were one of the first companies
to begin measuring viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in
the online ad industry.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. This allows us to give
advertisers, publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire
online ad ecosystem. Our customers can see their competitors' ad campaigns,
find prospects by seeing the clients of similar companies or see trends in the
industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com and a premium
product, Moat Pro.

We just raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-develop-
digital-ad-currency-1458554401)

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at jobs.moat.com

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
kfcharron
MediaCrossing Inc. | Stamford, CT | Part-Time | Remote |
[http://mediacrossing.com](http://mediacrossing.com)

I’m the lone software engineer on the team looking for a partner to help
automate the configuration of advertising campaigns by fetching setup details
from SalesForce REST API, populating local templates, and pushing the
campaigns onto the marketing operating system, also via REST API.

Looking for:

\- Experience with REST APIs (SalesForce preferred)

\- 2+ Yrs Working With Scala and/or Java (what my current logic is written in)

\- Familiarity with programmatic digital advertising would be a super nice to
have, but not required.

The MediaCrossing team is dedicated to activating data and engaging audiences
to drive better results for agencies and advertisers through digital
advertising. Our clients gain equal access to programmatic technology, high
quality media and smart, sophisticated digital strategy, regardless of their
size or budget. Working across all channels and all devices, MediaCrossing
always keeps a single goal in mind: to help our clients get the best possible
value from their advertising campaigns.

Interested? Contact me: kyle at mediacrossing dot com

~~~
emilburzo
Glassdoor reviews are kinda mixed, what's it really like?

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in stream processing, semantic analysis, and information
retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
paulcothenet
MadKudu (Techstars 2015) | [http://www.madkudu.com](http://www.madkudu.com) |
Mountain View, CA or REMOTE

Hiring: Data Engineer / Principal Architect

MadKudu's mission is to empower every businesses with the same predictive and
machine learning tools as the biggest company. We help our customers use data
to make critical business decisions - everything from "who should a sales rep
call right now?" to "where should the CEO invest next year's marketing
budget?".

We're a closely-knit team of 5. Everyone on the team (including the head of
sales) is an engineer and obsessed with data and creating the best possible
company. You can read more about what we're trying to achieve here:
[http://www.madkudu.com/careers](http://www.madkudu.com/careers).

Due to our fast growth, we're facing the (exciting!) challenge of scaling our
data processing architecture up to billions of events. We're currently using
node.js, Redshift, R but are constantly evolving our stack to build a better
needle finder (for example, currently transitioning components to Spark and
Kafka). We would love to find someone sharing our passion for algorithms,
distributed systems and machine learning.

As a data engineer you'll get to work at a company where data is not a cost
center but the product itself. You will be the third member of the engineering
team, with the corresponding equity and the ability to build a powerful data
platform from the ground up!

If you enjoy solving complex data problems, working closely with data
scientists and scale yourself every day, please apply by sending an email at
paul@madkudu.com!

------
mb22
Atscale | San Mateo | ONSITE

Love Devops and hate the pager? Regularly scheduled after hours support is not
required as there is no on-call rotation!

Our interview process is straight forward \- 30-45 minute coderpad exercise \-
2 hour in person to meet team, assess cultural fit, a few more questions about
what you love to do \- decision made quickly, usually within 24-48 hours

Atscale is a small, successful company in the Big Data space.

The job: Infrastructure and systems don’t need to suck; we believe deep
understanding of fundamentals and solid engineering cure most woes. We are
looking for a startup-friendly, devops person to work with the latest Hadoop
tech. This is a challenging position and a great opportunity to learn the
latest technologies used in the data space.

We’re looking for someone who:

Has a foundation in a language like Python or Ruby but feels confident to jump
into a new languages Has experience with configuration management systems such
as Puppet, Ansible, CFEngine, or Chef Will automate everything Proficiency of
Linux at a systems administration level Hands-on experience with Jenkins, Git,
Docker Can work closely with developers to solve systems problems. Blur the
line between ops and dev Can optimize like crazy; squeeze every bit of
performance out of servers Can help build a great company Nice to haves:

Has experience with business intelligence concepts Has experience with Hadoop,
and Hadoop-ish stuff like Spark. Can change hardware (disks, laptops, servers,
etc.); support network and security A literal or metaphoric Beard of Unix
Mastery

careers@atscale.com [http://atscale.com/careers](http://atscale.com/careers)

------
encima
Cardiff University | Cardiff, UK | ONSITE | full-time/part-time

Cardiff University has created a new Applied Software Engineering course that
combines the fundamentals that all academics love to brag about with the
industrial best practices that people love to debate. We are joining Big-O
notation with scaling systems, comparing SQL and NoSQL, teaching the value of
testing, working in teams from day one, version control and all the rest.

Help us disrupt the way higher education preps devs that could be in your
team. Develop and deliver content that you have spent years designing, coding
or managing. Love to hate Android Studio and gradle? Come teach mobile
development and show us why. Believe emacs is the only to-do list and IDE one
needs? Come teach computational thinking. Think that the only code worth
writing is C? Come and teach performance and scalability. Are the only recipes
you write in Ruby syntax? Come and teach DevOps Are you a core developer of
Rust or only working in Scala? Come and teach alternative commercial
languages!

We have something for everyone at the National Software Academy (yes, we know
what that abbreviates to) and we believe your knowledge can help us deliver
graduates that are not just competent, but excellent developers.

If you still love your current employer or do not feel anyone else could
maintain the legacy PHP you have been keeping from the brink for 15 years then
we will also consider part time lecturing posts!

Applications must go through the job at the link.

[https://krb-sjobs.brassring.com/TGWEbHost/jobdetails.aspx?pa...](https://krb-
sjobs.brassring.com/TGWEbHost/jobdetails.aspx?partnerid=30011&siteid=5460&Areq=4699BR)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
marceloboeira
Ruby Developer | Crealytics | Berlin, Germany | Onsite | Visa Sponsorship

crealytics enables leading international e-commerce companies to drive
performance in product advertising and paid search globally in more than 20
languages. In 2015 we generate over 1 billion client revenues, working for our
international customers in our three offices in Berlin, London, and Passau.

Why crealytics?

Be part and parcel of a growing company: We are Europe's fastest-growing
advertising technology provider, generating over €1 billion in sales p.a. for
our clients. Change the game of search and product ads: We are passionate
about building useful technology, disrupting a multibillion dollar industry
with it. Learn and take strides in your career: We offer an inspiring
environment for diverse, smart and passionate people from more than 15
nationalities.

Your profile: \- You have very good knowledge of Ruby on Rails

\- You have many years of experience with SOA and MVC architectures

\- You have an agile mind-set and TDD and CI is second-nature to you

\- You speak perfect Ruby even in your sleep

\- You consider RESTful Web services with JSON the better form of
communication

\- You have experience in dealing with relational and NoSQL databases

\- You have excellent analytical skills

\- You speak English fluently

\- Ideally, you understand Linux / Unix System operations, and you have work
experience in the field of SEM

More information: [https://crealytics.com/career/ruby-
developer/](https://crealytics.com/career/ruby-developer/)

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, and Sales Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers)

If you're interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better
care of their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and
the tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're not a startup, we've
been around for more than 10 years, profitable with double digit annual
growth, no VC, and we move very fast with no red-tape. Stack:
iOS/Android/Java/MySQL/JS/Backbone

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post more than 6 years
ago, and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role.

Some testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews) Contact:
sbahrami@pmd.com and/or careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
SCM
C++ Market Data Feeds Developer| Stevens Capital Management LP| Radnor, PA|
ONSITE

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 20+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

This is an opportunity to work in a real-time environment where you can make
immediate contributions. You will be part of a small team building real-time
data feed handlers for the largest financial exchanges such as the NYSE, LSE,
TSE, CME, BATS, ICE and NASDAQ.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and implement infrastructure to support
market data and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and
design large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and
improving the performance of the system.

Requirements • High proficiency in C++ development in a Linux environment. • A
Computer Science degree. • Outstanding problem solving skills. • Familiarity
with multi-threading and networking protocols (TCP/IP, Multicast preferred). •
Experience in a real-time environment in the Financial industry.

For more information and other opportunities available, please visit us at
www.scm-lp.com

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
stunder
Hart | Infrastructure Engineer | Anaheim, CA | ONSITE

We are looking for an architect that will be responsible for architecting and
maintaining overall service quality and availability to the Hart platform.
This role will be directly involved with all decisions based around the
infrastructure in terms of ensuring that the network and application platforms
are continuously functioning at an extremely high level. This person should
have previous experience in a NOC or Site Reliability environment with
proficiency across multiple language environments; including, but not limited
to, Node, Java, and Scala. This position will eventually have the opportunity
to architect and build a data and infrastructure center to support extremely
enormous amounts of data. An understanding of OSI, Open IPA, Open VPN,
Solaris, and Routers is an absolute must. We are looking for a proactive,
detailed-oriented engineer with extremely strong technical skills across
various network disciplines.

email me: eric@hart.com or checkout our posting
[http://grnh.se/du4rve](http://grnh.se/du4rve)

------
mburst
Imgur | San Francisco | Full Time | Full Stack, Android, Data Science, Dev Ops
| ONSITE

Imgur is the best place to share and enjoy the most awesome images on the
Internet. Every day, millions of people use Imgur to be entertained and
inspired by funny, heartwarming and helpful images and stories from all around
the world. Come have an impact on the lives of millions of people, while
working in a fun and collaborative environment. We have a small engineering
team, so each engineer is responsible for solving challenges at a massive
scale.

Our tech stack consists of PHP, Go, Python, Redis, Memcached, MySQL, DynamoDB,
and is all hosted on AWS. Our interview process is short and sweet. It
consists of a phone screen with a recruiter, followed by a Skype coding
interview, followed by a half day on site interview.

Interested? Check out our open positions!
[http://imgur.com/jobs](http://imgur.com/jobs) If you have any questions about
the open positions or want to know what it's like to work at Imgur (I'm one of
the full stack devs) feel free to e-mail me at max@you know where.com

------
john_zettler
Commandiv | CTO & CoFounder | NYC

Hey friends, John here - I am the CEO of Commandiv (My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnzettler](https://www.linkedin.com/in/johnzettler)).
I am a financial engineer who left the hedge fund world to make investing
easier for self-directed investors. I am actively looking for a software
engineering partner. Ping me at john (at) commandiv (dot) com if you're
interested in learning more.

Hiring process: meet in person or video chat; I will demo for you the Alpha
product (and build you a personalized portfolio down to the tickers & # of
shares to buy); we can go from there...

About Commandiv: Commandiv is an over-the-top investment advisor for self-
directed investors. Users get value from: 1) Robo-Assist trade recommendations
(all advisory/backtesting algos fully developed); 2) full control over their
investments; 3) and account consolidation of all their liquid investments. We
are not a broker-dealer and don’t want to be. We plug into broker-dealer APIs
and earn money from BD-paid referral fees, and user-paid advisory fees (25bps
of AUM).

Initially, we are targeting educated, employed 26-45-year-olds who have
$5-100k in cash external to their employer-sponsored retirement plans. This
target customer knows little about investing; she is self-directed and has
done preliminary research; and she craves a one-stop shop to learn, build
trust, and get invested. In order to acquire customers at greater scale, we
will use a Learning Platform (think: Duolingo / TurboTax) to drive account
creation (curriculum fully developed).

AngelList: [https://angel.co/commandiv](https://angel.co/commandiv)

~~~
sotojuan
Hey John, some advice you probably know but I'll say it anyway: You're gonna
have to increase those salary ranges. Almost everyone in my NYC college
graduating class who got into programming got a job that paid at least
$65-70k, with no experience. Those with more experience got up to $90-100k.
And of course, you want someone experienced to build your product.

Just saying in case you're having trouble finding people local in NYC.

Aside from that, the project looks super interesting. Best of luck!

------
themills
TAVHealth | Austin, TX | full-time, on-site

TAVHealth, a fast-growing and innovative healthcare services and software
company is currently seeking a dynamic and compassionate Engineer in our
Austin office.

At TAVHealth, we're committed to improving the lives of patients by
establishing meaningful connections to valuable community resources and
creating real conversations between providers, caregivers, families and
friends. Our clients include major hospital and medical systems with multiple
facilities in several states throughout the U.S.

We're looking for Java/Groovy/Grails engineers - fontend or backend, or both.
We're also looking for infrastructure/cloud/DevOps engineers. There are a few
positions open, check out
[https://tavhealth.workable.com/](https://tavhealth.workable.com/) for the
most up to date list.

If you're looking to work on some really fascinating, creative, and frankly,
new problems while doing some good in the world, apply at the link above, or
email me directly and I can send you some more detail! john.mills at tavhealth
dot com.

------
Corun
Smart C++ Engineer | CloudNC | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE

CNC milling machines are at the heart of manufacturing with more than $300B of
components produced by them each year. Despite this, their software is in the
dark ages. Industrial CNC machine in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80iIhfjTm5I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80iIhfjTm5I)

We’re researching and applying breakthrough methods to control these machines
automatically and more optimally than ever before. We’re looking for experts
in C++, 3D graphics and GPGPU acceleration who want to help revolutionise how
the things around us are made. From MacBook cases, to jet engine turbines.

Your role will consist of developing novel algorithms to solve real world
problems in machining and working with a team to engineer our core product.

The perfect candidate would have:

• Experience working in C++ (11 or newer).

• A strong grasp of 3D maths.

• A solid understanding of computer architecture.

• A strong computer science background.

• Experience in software optimisation.

See: [https://angel.co/cloudnc/jobs](https://angel.co/cloudnc/jobs) or email
chris@cloudnc.co.uk

------
DoubleMapInc
Front-End Developer

Description: Are you passionate about making intuitive yet powerful software?
Do you want to play a big role in bringing new designs and ideas to users?
Come join the company that's modernizing transit! DoubleMap is looking for a
front-end developer who can take on the responsibility of creating the
interfaces for DoubleMap's products, including web apps and mobile apps. This
position will report to the CTO and be responsible for working with back-end
engineers to create easy-to-use interfaces for features across our platform.
The ideal candidate should be comfortable diving into unfamiliar things and
take a proactive role in championing design and technology ideas. As part of a
small team, you will get the chance to gain insight and experience working
with many different roles as well as major influence on the future of our
product and company.

Compensation: $55-65,000 annual, matching IRA, medical insurance, dental
insurance, bonus plan

Education Requirements: BS in Computer Science, or related major

Professional Requirements: 2-3 years of professional experience, along with
submission of a portfolio link and/or URL’s of projects

Required Skills: HTML5 Responsive design CSS jQuery Angular.js Linux command-
line usage Ability to thrive in a self-directed environment Use a mix of
different programming languages and tools Familiarity with modern front-end
ecosystems Preferred Skills: Python PHP React.js SQL (specifically PostgreSQL)

Read our feature in Inc. Magazine’s 30 Under 30: How This Startup Stumbled
Into Its Genius Bootstrap Strategy [http://www.inc.com/laura-
montini/2015-30-under-30-doublemap....](http://www.inc.com/laura-
montini/2015-30-under-30-doublemap.html)

------
artivest
Artivest | New York, NY | artivest.co

We are building a better and more accessible way to invest into and manage
Private Equity and Hedge Funds.

Roles:

    
    
      * Director of Backend Engineering (Python, Django)
    
      * Midlevel / Senior DevOps (Ansible, Ubuntu, Postgres, Uwsgi, Nginx)
    
      * Junior / Midlevel Front-end Engineers (AngularJS)
    
      * Junior / Midlevel Back-end Engineers (Python, Django)
    

Apply to jobs@artivest.co

~~~
wyclif
Remote or onsite?

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Boston/Somerville, MA

Have you heard about this Trump guy?

* DevOps Engineer (DC or Boston)

* Data Developer (Boston)

* MSSQL DBA (Boston)

* Software Engineer (DC)

* UX Designer (Boston)

* Front End Developer (Boston)

* Technical Product Manager (Boston)

NGP VAN is the world’s leading political technology firm, providing campaign
and organizing technology to Democrats, progressives, and non-partisan
organizations. We built the voter contact and volunteer management tools used
by Obama for America. Nearly every State Democratic Party in the United States
distributes our VoteBuilder tools to Democrats up and down the ticket, and we
provide industry-leading organizing tools that enable labor unions,
environmental groups, pro-choice advocates, civil rights activists, and
progressive political parties to win their campaigns around the world. Our
fundraising and compliance software is used by the majority of Democrats from
the Presidential level on down, and our engagement platform has become the
most-used toolset for Democratic campaigns as well.

NGP VAN has been recognized by Inc. magazine as a top 50 fastest-growing and
best place to work. We have a passion for our employees’ career advancement.
We are an open-minded, flexible workplace that values learning and
contributions of many different kinds.

Company Site: [http://ngpvan.com](http://ngpvan.com)

We interview across a pretty wide range of experience levels. Hit me up at
dmiller at ngpvan dot com for more info or to apply. I'm the VP of Engineering
here.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
xdurand
Aircall - [https://aircall.io/jobs](https://aircall.io/jobs) \- Paris (France)

Built on top of the newest technologies for realtime communication
(Websockets, WebRTC), Aircall brings to its customers a new approach for
managing their business calls. We're competing with traditional players (AT&T,
Vodafone...) and a few (mostly US) start-ups (TalkDesk, Switch, etc), but we
have a unique vision of simplicity and collaboration applied to phone calls.
We're about “Dropbox for calls” and we believe we can disrupt upside-down the
telco industry.

Part of 500Startups (batch 14) and pitched in Techcrunch Startup Battlefield
SF (sept. 2015)

Looking for frontend engineers, backend engineers and VoIP engineers! Apply
whenever you want: challenges are high, offices are amazing and team spirit is
really (really) good.

Job descs: [https://aircall.io/jobs](https://aircall.io/jobs) Contact:
jobs@aircall.io Video:
[https://youtu.be/CItc56pDwvM](https://youtu.be/CItc56pDwvM)

------
dpaessler
Nuremberg, Germany | ONSITE | Multiple IT/admin/developer positions in various
fields | [https://www.paessler.com](https://www.paessler.com)

We are looking for developers in several areas, including Python/Django, web
front end, network protocols, QA, GOLANG, C++, iOS, Android, Delphi, as well
as people for IT-admin/tech support/pre-sales. We have a “cloud first” policy
and make heavy use of AWS.

I founded Paessler in 1997 and today we provide network/uptime monitoring
software to 150.000 LANs in 170 countries. Fast growing bootstrapped company
(160 employees) with a great culture owned by founders&employees. Listed by
“Great Place To Work” several times. We “own” all parts of the value
chain/customer journey (e.g. own shop/billing/crm/cms/mis system coupled to
our on-premises product).

Find out more on our website: [https://www.paessler.com/company/career/great-
place-to-work](https://www.paessler.com/company/career/great-place-to-work)

------
Fenn
Volantio (YCW09) | Full Stack Engineer | Atlanta | Full-time | ONSITE

Volantio is hiring an experienced full-stack developer to help us fix travel
tech for airlines. We make some of the world’s biggest travel sites suck less,
by providing technology products to airlines and other travel companies (and
drag them kicking and screaming into the 21st century).

Everything we do works on improving the end-to-end airfare
marketing/search/purchase process for some of the worlds biggest airlines,
from being honest about prices in ads, to delivering emails that only contain
real fares that you actually care about. If you’ve ever gotten an anger-
inducing email from an airline with prices that are a blatant lie: we fix
that.

We’re a close-knit team and have a variety of challenging work on our plates.
A typical day can consist of everything from optimizing the Fare Prediction
System in the morning to putting the finishing touches on a CSS animation in
the afternoon. Our work spans multiple technologies, cultures, and languages
(both programming and spoken!), so we value high quality communication and a
continuous process of learning from each other.

We're looking for someone with at least a few years of professional software
development experience that wants to work with us. Our product is built on
Django/Python/Postgres/Redis/TypeScript and various other technologies used as
needed. You'll be a core member of our team - able to develop the role and
technology in a direction that you find exciting as we grow the company.

If this sounds interesting, we would love to hear from you. Please include
whatever info you believe is relevant: resume, GitHub profile, code samples,
links to personal projects, etc. You can apply by emailing directly
(jobs@volantio.com)

------
mful
Compass | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-time | Full-Stack Web Developer

At Compass, we are building a marketplace that connects small business owners
with web designers. Unlike a traditional marketplace, project management is
handled through the Compass platform. At a high-level, we are automating the
project manager.

We are a fast-growing, cash-generating business, with six figure sales volume
over our first year. We are four strong, and you will be involved in meetings
and discussions with all founders/team members, every day.

As the first engineering hire, you will fundamentally shape the product.
Working directly with the CTO, you will create the platform that powers
thousands of ongoing web design projects. You will also work on engineering as
marketing initiatives.

We care about fundamental problem solving, user experience, and shipping over
perfect code. We deploy multiple times per day, which we are able to do
because we emphasize well-tested code, and importance of deploying incremental
value, as it’s created.

Tech we use: Ruby/Rails, ReactJS, Redis, PostgreSQL, NodeJS

To ask any questions or apply, shoot me an email at matt@hellocompass.us

------
lpgauth
Positions:

    
    
        Analytics Developer (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Backend Developer (Erlang, C, C++) - Montreal (ONSITE)
        Production Data Engineer/Specialist (Hadoop, Spark, Cassandra, Vertica) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Production Scaling Engineer/Specialist (DevOps) - Montreal (ONSITE, REMOTE)
        Rails Application Developer (Ruby, Knockout.js, PostgreSQL) - Montreal (ONSITE)
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see
[http://adgear.com/company/careers/](http://adgear.com/company/careers/)

Please make sure to CC lp at adgear.com with your email to jobs at adgear.com
so we know you're from HN :)

------
alexmic
Plum | London, UK | Onsite | Internship (paid)

[https://withplum.com](https://withplum.com)

Hi, we're a newly founded fintech startup based in Soho, London. Our vision is
to build a better savings account - current solutions are too dumb and leave
us to our own devices. We’ve personally never been good savers even though we
always had it in the back of our heads that we should be saving money. We’re
starting with a savings assistant which automatically saves money for you. It
is powered by an algorithm that looks at your historical and current spending
and builds a model on how to save money for you.

We’re looking for a smart Python engineer to help us out over the summer. It's
a paid gig but you have to live in London or be willing to spend the summer
here. The stack is Python, React, RabbitMQ and PostgreSQL.

We’re super early so there’s a lot of cool things to work on! We’re currently
bootstrapping while raising an angel round. If you are interested, email
alex@withplum.com with a few words about yourself and something exciting that
you worked on recently.

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix.

Examples of current projects include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* optimizing app for usage in low-bandwidth scenarios

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

* secret, mobile-only project :)

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
TomPusher
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- On Site Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do. We're profitable and
growing sustainably.

Our engineering team is based in Shoreditch, London. We are looking for
engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system. Our software stack is built around Linux,
Ruby, Go, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

We are currently hiring:

* Platform Engineers to continue improving and scaling our core real-time infrastructure: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/52789)

* Mobile Product Engineers to work on improving our mobile libraries on both iOS and Android, and demonstrating what Pusher can do for mobile end users: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

* DevOps Engineers so we can continually improve the way we deploy and maintain our platform: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375/)

* junior Developer Relations person to help grow our user base: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/218475)

------
marcofalcioni
Omicia Inc. | (Sr) Sw Engineer; Dev-Ops | Oakland, CA | Onsite | Full-Time |
Citizen; Green card | Bioinformatics; Health Care |
[https://jobs.lever.co/omicia](https://jobs.lever.co/omicia)

About Us: Funded, revenue-generating startup. Omicia is unlocking the
potential of individualized medicine. Our mission is to help clinicians and
researchers understand and apply the most relevant information from personal
genome sequences to improve disease management and medical outcomes.

Our Customers: testing labs, hospitals and national health systems.

Our Team: We are veterans of the next generation sequencing space with a
vision to enable precision medicine. We have several open positions with an
opportunity to make significant contributions to our growing team.

About You: Passionate about technology, willing to tackle tough problems which
span from computational biology, to visualization of complex data, to reliable
and scalable operations and deployment.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/omicia](https://jobs.lever.co/omicia)

------
kobigurk
Ownership | San Mateo/Israel | REMOTE

Interested in blockchain? Want to join an early-stage startup with an awesome
international team?

Ownership is a top ventures backed US/Israel/China startup. We are building
innovative solutions on top of the blockchain for anti-counterfeiting, supply
chain management and certification.

We are looking to expand our team with smart, talented and interesting
developers. If you are one, we would love to have you in the core team at the
startup’s early stages. Initially, you will be employed as a freelancer with
the expectation to become a full-time employee in the future.

 _Software Wizard_

\- Node.js, Python, C++, golang

\- few years experience in any of them, preferably more than one.

\- Cloud experience (Azure, AWS, GCP).

\- Ability to pick up new concepts and frameworks quickly.

\- Knowledge and experience in blockchain systems or interest and willingness
to learn.

\- Versatile in different environments.

 _Full Stack Master_

\- Experience in modern environments and responsive design

\- HTML5, CSS, Javascript.

\- Backend web frameworks.

\- Cloud experience.

\- Experience working with databases.

\- Advantage - experience in developing mobile applications, preferably
natively. Hybrid frameworks OK too.

\- Ability to build a project from scratch.

 _Intern_

We are also looking for bright interns who are interested in the mentioned
technologies. Don't hesitate to reach out!

Contact me at kobi@ownership.io!

------
pjoglekar82
DISH Network Media Sales | NYC, Denver, Chicago, LA | Full time

DISH Media Sales is at the cutting edge of TV and video advertising bringing
to bear data, algorithms and technology to deliver targeted and programmatic
advertising. This is a great entry-to-mid level role to learn about a 70Bn
industry from the best in the business.

This position is with the Data and Analytics group in Denver or NYC. For
exceptional candidates, we will consider Chicago and LA as alternate
locations. Visa transfers are possible.

Key Tasks: -Develop, deploy and maintain a reporting applications and its
underlying critical services -Build predictive models to identify who's likely
to watch what kind of content. To do this, you'll have access to the best and
largest TV viewership data source in the US.

Tech Stack: Python, R, Tableau, Excel, Netezza, Teradata, Hadoop.

Hiring Process: Phone Screen > Small Data Analysis Task > Skype Interviews >
On-Site.

Apply here:
[https://questionnaire1-DISH.icims.com/jobs/34650/job](https://questionnaire1-DISH.icims.com/jobs/34650/job)

------
formpop
Formlabs is bringing ground-breaking professional 3D printers to the desktop
of every designer, engineer, researcher, and artist in the world. We pioneered
the desktop SLA printer and now have the largest installed base of SLA
printers in the world. Our team keeps growing!

Two spotlight jobs:

Systems Engineer. We’re looking for a multi-disciplinary engineer with deep
technical knowledge, possessing both passion for and a firm understanding of
how our 3D printers behave in the field. The Systems Engineer will work onsite
at our Cambridge HQ--collaborating across engineering teams to turn bleeding
edge technologies into robust features in our 3D printers.

You: \- A hands-on engineer well-versed in hardware debugging and experimental
design \- Strong desire to deeply understand complex system level interactions
\- A fluent programmer who uses code to work more efficiently

Apply at [http://grnh.se/p74jqa](http://grnh.se/p74jqa)

Electrical Systems Lead. We’re looking for a hands-on engineering leader who
has technical depth & breadth as well as excellent project management, product
development, and team-building skills. This person will lead an
interdisciplinary team to design and manufacture electronics, control systems,
and precision optics inside the next generation of desktop 3D printers. This a
great opportunity to join the team that’s building breakthrough products and
an awesome engineering culture.

You: \- Proficient in the design and production of complex electrical systems
\- Know how to build and wrangle a team of super-talented engineers \-
Experienced with the full product development cycle

Apply at [http://grnh.se/7oxyuf](http://grnh.se/7oxyuf)

------
evtothedev
Snapdocs (YC W14) | DevOps & Security Engineer | San Francisco, CA (ONSITE) |
Full-Time

We're hiring our first DevOps Engineer :tada:!

We currently use OpsWorks to deploy to AWS. We're looking for someone to move
us to an even-more-modern workflow. I'm thinking something like Docker and
ELB? But that will be your decision.

Snapdocs is an early-stage, rapidly growing company tackling the absolutely
massive mortgage market. We're bringing modern, elegant software to a field
that still relies on fax machines and manilla envelopes. We bring security,
efficiency and joy to a paper-based pillar of the US economy.

We trust our team members to make smart decisions. This means we value both
independent work as well as seeking collaboration. We're becoming ubiquitous
in one segment of the market and we're looking to expand further.

Skills & Requirements:

* Experience deploying to AWS. * You build a stack that is secure by default, while still actively monitoring against threats. * Experience with auto-scaling servers. * Experience making a CI build that maximizes coding joy. Ideally this CI becomes CD. * You're self-motivated. To us that means when you get an interesting problem, you will rip into it until you understand its nuances and perhaps have a glimpse of the solution. * Knowledge of Rails is a huge plus.

You would be the 7th member of on a fast-growing technical team. This means
helping to form a healthy and happy culture. We strive to be respectful of
each other's time and point of view. We're learning how to do this together.
We're creating a place where it's OK to fail, and that you know the team has
your back the whole way through.

Please drop us a line at jobs@snapdocs.com

------
meaydinli
CSG International is hiring in Chicago (downtown), H1B sponsorship available
for the right candidate.

CSG International Ascendon solution empowers the top brands in media and
entertainment too easily and effectively market, monetize and manage their
premium digital content and customers. Ascendon is offered as either a set of
software services or as an integrated solution, and allows content companies
of all sizes to increase the value and return of every content transaction.
The solution supports virtually all content types and commerce models,
marketing promotions, partner management, financial management, reporting, and
analytics.

We're looking for: \- Lead C# Developer \- C# Developer \- Full Stack
Developer \- QA Engineers \- Lead UI/UX Designer

We offer competitive pay, casual dress, work from home opportunities, Happy
Hour’s, Group Outings and much more. Find more about us at
[http://www.csgi.com/careers](http://www.csgi.com/careers) .

To join our fantastic team please send your resume to: work@csgi.com and Tara
Taft will be in touch with you.

~~~
po1nter
You have a problem with your SSL cetificate (It's only valid for: *.art-
api.com, art-api.com)

------
CaitlinSpring
Spring, Inc. |NYC|Full-Time|Senior Software Engineers|
www.shopspring.com/careers

Hi HN Community! Spring, Inc. is a mobile first retail startup, founded in
2013, with about $30M in funding to date. Our engineering team is growing and
we're looking for senior engineers who either just want to code all day or
want to do some people leadership stuff along with coding. We're using Golang
as our server side language, with JS and React for web, Objective-C and Java
(Android) for mobile.

Because Go is a relatively new programming language, you don't need to know it
to pass our interviews. (Although experience with OO is good.)

Spring's engineering team is small, pragmatic, and excited to build products
for our users. We've had a CI server set up from day one, so it's easy for an
engineer to get their code into prod and in front of end users.

Interested in applying? Take a look at our careers page
(www.shopspring.com/careers) and apply online. Our recruiting team reviews
every single resume that comes in so you'll get a response from us within
about a week's time.

------
seregine
Outschool (YC W16)

Our marketplace of classes for kids empowers independent learners.

[https://outschool.com](https://outschool.com)

Principal engineer, first hire to join the founders.

Full-stack product development (JavaScript, Node/React) San Francisco, full
time, onsite

[https://outschool.workable.com/jobs/253483](https://outschool.workable.com/jobs/253483)

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Seattle, WA & Cambridge, MA | ONSITE

We're on a mission to power the world, efficiently. We build cloud software
for the utility industry to manage and improve their energy efficiency
programs. We’re re-engineering the customer experience for homeowners and
business owners like you and me.

To give you a sense of our favorite technologies, our team works with Django,
Python, React, Mercurial, and PostgreSQL, but we don’t expect you to walk in
the door knowing them.

We’re hiring for a few key engineering roles in both offices, see details
below:

Full Stack Dev - Front End (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/1NiFyX7](http://bit.ly/1NiFyX7)

Software Engineer (Cambridge): [http://bit.ly/1Y3GgYP](http://bit.ly/1Y3GgYP)

Software Engineer (Seattle): [http://bit.ly/1Ocde3F](http://bit.ly/1Ocde3F)

Senior Software Engineer (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/1WDEXRB](http://bit.ly/1WDEXRB)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

Happy job hunting!

------
chrisian_inno
Berlin | Innolend | Full Stack Developer (m/f) | FinTech Venture | ONSITE

We are looking for a talented, passionate and ambitious Full Stack Developer
to help us in our mission to revolutionize the way SME’s can finance their
working capital. Through a transparent and cost effective asset based lending
model, we are removing one of the biggest hurdles of fast growing businesses –
cash flow.

About the job:

As a full stack developer you support the development of our early stage
venture in its most exciting life cycle. Your responsibilities may include: *
Design and implement features and be a vital part of the launch team

* Deliver implementation, tests and technical documentation

* Follow agile process, stick to commitments

* Grow into more responsibility and eventually lead a team of developers

About you:

* 3+ years of experience as a developer

* Ability to design modern web applications from REST API till deployment

* Deep knowledge of PHP (Laravel) programming language

* Code quality, unit tests and scalability mean something to you

* Fluency in English is required, German a plus

Our Stack:

* PHP, Laravel, Java Script, Vue JS, Gulp, Composer, CSS (scss), AWS, MySQL

Interested in disrupting the B2B world of finance with us? Send us an email to
christian@innolend.de for more details!

------
theraven
IttyBittyApps | Melbourne, AU | ONSITE, VISA sponsorship available | Senior
Android developers, Lead Designer

Itty Bitty Apps is one of the most respected mobile consulting and product
development companies in Australia. We've helped companies big and small
deliver well engineered and designed mobile applications for over six years.
We're also the team behind Reveal
[http://revealapp.com](http://revealapp.com), the development tool which quite
literally changed the way developers debug mobile applications. We've only
just scratched the surface in this area and have some exciting plans for the
future. The team is passionate about great software engineering, UX and
design. You will need to share this passion and be able to point to products
you've worked on that reflect your own high standards. Our work environment is
relaxed but focussed on achieving great results for our consulting clients and
delivering ground breaking development tools to our customers.

Get in touch via jobs@ittybittyapps.com

~~~
brad0
I've heard that the mobile developer supply in Melbourne is extremely limited.
What salary range are you offering?

------
gluten2000
Lumiata | San Mateo | full-time

Lumiata wants to radically transform the way we put health data to work. We
believe the key to unlocking the full potential of health data lies at the
intersection of data science and medical science. We exist at that core.

We are a predictive analytics company that leverages medical artificial
intelligence to augment risk and care management for payers, population health
organizations and physicians. The Lumiata Medical Graph — the engine behind
our predictive capabilities — analyzes both big and small data to: 1) Map out
current and future health trajectories of individuals, and; 2) Provide
detailed clinical rationale behind every prediction. Founded in 2013 and based
in Silicon Valley, Lumiata’s team is comprised of clinicians, data scientists,
and experts in care delivery.

[http://www.lumiata.com/company/careers/](http://www.lumiata.com/company/careers/)

Send resumes for the following roles to hello@lumiata.com and include Hacker
News in the subject line.

Director of Human Resources

Director of Engineering

Technology Project Manager

Systems Security Admin

Data Engineer

DevOps Engineer

------
btmerr
Seed (YC W15) - Online Banking for Small Business -
[https://seed.co](https://seed.co)

ONSITE in San Francisco or Portland, REMOTE (US)

Roles: Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, iOS Engineer

Stack: Golang, Swift, React, Docker, AWS

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, onsite + technical interview, decision. We strive
to complete this process within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Please include a cover letter and mention that you found us on HN. Also feel
free to reach out to me at brian at seed.co

What we do:

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We’re
building beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense
tracking, and more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses
thrive. Those tools also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated
banking systems, and be bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we
enjoy tackling every day.

Recent press: [https://seed.co/press/](https://seed.co/press/)

------
anton_y
Coboc | Heidelberg, Germany | ONSITE, full-time | Embedded Systems Engineer

We are looking for an embedded systems engineer to join us as our first
engineer. We are developing, producing and selling electric bikes of a new
kind. They stand out by a award winning design, light weight, unique usability
and a fully integrated drive system that we develop completely in house
including motor control, battery management and bluetooth connectivity. We are
selling these for the third year now and need support to expand our
technological lead.

At coboc you will

\- architect, implement and test software

\- write good code, that is easy to read, to maintain and test

\- design, build and test PCBs

What you should bring

\- At least 3 years of work experience in electronics development, testing and
troubleshooting

\- Strong knowledge of embedded C/C++

\- Knowledge of product development through the complete lifecycle of a
product from design over production to after sales

\- Speaking German fluently

We offer

\- Working with a highly motivated team on a great product

\- Lots of technical challenges and latest technologies

\- Central office and nice city to live

Interested? Please write to anton[at]coboc[dot]biz
([http://www.coboc.biz](http://www.coboc.biz))

~~~
zump
visa?

------
the_gigi
Aclima - [http://www.aclima.io](http://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Aclima designs and deploys distributed sensor networks for environmental
quality. Aclima’s sensor networks generate billions of data points to reveal
actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In collaboration
with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these insights to
improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use this new body
of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world. For more
information, visit www.aclima.io. We are looking for passionate engineers to
help build, scale, and improve our platform. We’re looking for engineers who
are smart and get things done. Our engineering culture values rapid iteration,
continuous improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a
relaxed, purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Stack:

Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis, Ansible, Docker,
Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Experienced Backend Engineer

* Experienced DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Develoer

------
Usu
Prima.it | Milan, Italy | Full time | Onsite | Backend/Frontend/Fullstack

I'm the lead DevOps at Prima.it. We're a team of really smart people working
in a very well funded startup trying to disrupt insurance in Italy by using
technology as our main competitive advantage. We employ a micro service
architecture (10s of them are in production atm), docker and AWS. Most of our
micro services are written in Elixir, our language of choice for all the new
stuff, we also have some Ruby and a bit of Python in production besides a
legacy Symfony 2 application. On the front end side we're using React/Redux.
We have a lot of automation in place, we run a pretty comprehensive test suite
on CircleCI and BrowserStack at every push and every developer can spin up QA
environments that mirror our entire stack for a feature branch. All of this
allows us to confidently deploy to production multiple times per day. If
you're interested or just want some more info feel free to email me directly
at andrea.usuelli@prima.it

------
jurre
Zerocopter | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL TIME | Software Engineers

Our platform allows companies to perform automated scheduled security scans,
have top-notch security experts pen-test their products and gives them an easy
way to manage their responsible disclosure programs. All of these incoming
vulnerability reports will be reviewed and triaged by our internal team of
experts.

For the past months we've been working really hard to build out all of this
and we're now live with a select group of customers and researchers, but we
need help!

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help us build out our
automated security scanners, build algorithms to detect duplicate findings
from researchers, automated VPN access for researchers etc. There's also a ton
of cool work to be done on the frontend.

More info at [https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-
amsterd...](https://zerocopter.recruitee.com/o/software-engineer-amsterdam-
groningen) or email jurre [at] the company name dot com.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and engineers work together. We're a small team of 17, and we're
looking for talented designers and engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are
interested in tackling challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, CoffeeScript, JavaScript, WebGL, Ruby,
Sinatra, Skew

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
davedx
Vandebron ([https://vandebron.nl](https://vandebron.nl)) | Amsterdam, The
Netherlands | Full time ONSITE

We are a young Dutch renewable energy company making a big impact in the
market here in the Netherlands. What makes us unique is we are a platform for
buying and selling energy, connecting customers with energy producers for a
flat monthly fee. Both our customers and producers win because we don't take a
percentage of the profits like traditional energy companies.

Our IT department is diverse, creative and driven. We use a combination of
AngularJS, Scala, Salesforce and Rails to power Vandebron's public and
internal applications.

We are looking for excellent candidates for the following positions:

* Senior/Junior DevOps

* Software Developer with passion for sustainability - we are looking for both back end (Apex/Scala) and front end (AngularJS) developers.

Check out our website for more information on each role and who to apply to:
[https://vandebron.nl/vacancies](https://vandebron.nl/vacancies)

------
Sandragiha
Peloton Technology | Mountain View, CA. | ONSITE | Full-time

Work on Autonomous Vehicle Technology. It's happening now. Check us out at
www.peloton-tech.com and email sandra@peloton-tech.com if you know you are
good.

We've 5+ openings: 1) Vehicle Software Engineer - expert C++ 2) Vehicle
Software Engineer - Go 3) Build & Release Engineer - Commercial App Dev. Learn
Bazel 4) Firmware Engineer - C / RTOS 5) Embedded Electrical Engineer -
Circuit Design / PCB

WHAT WE DO: At Peloton Technology, we are transforming the trucking industry,
bringing groundbreaking safety, efficiency and data to the trucks that drive
the economy. WHAT? In short, we're mastering Truck platooning technology and
it works!

FOUNDERS: Peloton's founders are Stanford University alumni with roots in
Stanford's autonomous vehicle program, Volkswagen, Tesla, and IDEO. Our
investors include Intel, Denso, UPS, Volvo, and Lockheed Martin. Our board
members include Ralph Eschenbach, "father of commercial GPS," and Rodney
Slater, Former US Secretary of Transportation.

~~~
slevin063
Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently: sandra@peloton.com

sandra@peloton-tech.com seems to work fine.

------
alacombe
Cradlepoint | Multiple positions | Kelowna, Bc, Canada | Boise, Id, US| Onsite
| Full-Time | Cloud networking

Cradlepoint is helping to reinvent networking for the cloud era by leveraging
the power of the cloud, the dynamic nature of virtualization, and the agility
of software. It’s called cloud networking, and it’s the most disruptive thing
to happen to networking since the Internet. And we're just getting started.
With our leadership in LTE routers and network service virtualization
technology, Cradlepoint plans to unbox (both literally and figuratively) even
more network capabilities in the future. By migrating traditional appliance
and endpoint services to the cloud, Cradlepoint makes it possible to build,
secure, and manage cloud networks in minutes from one beautiful cloud-
management console.

If you've ever wanted to be at the beginning of something really big, now is
your chance and Cradlepoint is the place. We are reinventing how WANs work in
the cloud era and we are looking for extreme software engineers with service
operations experience. We are passionate about what we are building and are
looking for someone who shares our commitment and drive. Own the code you
create, not a pager, as we build out our networking software as a service. We
need you to help us build products that customers depend on every day.

Open positions:

\- Web / Javascript Software Engineer

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- QA Software Developer

\- Java Software Engineer

\- Senior Network Software Engineer

Full details on our website:
[https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers](https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers)
or email directly alacombe@cradlepoint.com if interested by any of these
position.

------
omarish
LendingHome | San Francisco, CA & Columbus, OH | Full Time - Onsite

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up based in
technology as a simple, fast, transparent marketplace for borrowers and
investors. We’re chasing the goal of being the best way to get a mortgage and
the best way to invest in them.

Our engineering team is 35 right now, 6 of which are ex-CTOs of previous
companies, so no level of experience or authority is too senior.

Open Positions:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/85149](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/85149)

\- Senior Data Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/123601](https://boards.greenhouse.io/lendinghome/jobs/123601)

All careers:
[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

Feel free to apply through the site, or message me omar+hn@lendinghome.com if
you have any questions.

------
ddevincenzi1
Wanelo | San Francisco, CA | Senior iOS Engineer |
[https://wanelo.com](https://wanelo.com) | Full time, ONSITE

Wanelo (from Want, Need, Love) is the shopping app for Generation Z: the first
digital-born generation and the world’s fastest-growing consumer group.

We are looking to fill a Senior iOS position in SF!

Our application is 100% Obj-C currently, so experience with that is a must.
We're looking for people with at least 2 years of relevant experience for the
position, but we also value people who learn quickly. We're into TDD, pairing,
and CI, with the understanding that these are just tools for the job and not
the be-all and end-all. We value our lives over work (we work from 10am-7pm
every day, but timing is flexible), but we love our jobs and the people we
work with. We're looking for someone who likes to get stuff done, go for
afternoon feelings walks (coffee + sunshine), and join in lunchtime debates
about the merits of tacos (hint: they are delicious).

Let's talk! To get in touch, email play@wanelo.com

------
sobinator
DragonSpears | Chicago | ONSITE | Full-time asobin@dragonspears.com We're a
custom application development consultancy that specializes in taking our
client's data and building custom applications around that data from the
ground up. Interview process: quick coding challenge (very easy, takes 30
minutes max), 2 phone screens (HR and then a technical with one of our leads),
and an in person. Usually takes 2 to 3 weeks to complete the process. Our
interview process does not suck. If you're sharp but blow the coding
assessment or don't have the time for it, we'll figure out another way to
assess your skill. Point being, we're flexible, we just want to hire the right
folks. We're looking for full stack .NET devs who've recently switched over to
the MEAN stack. Any machine learning or data science experience is a huge
plus. Take a look here:
[http://www.dragonspears.com/careers](http://www.dragonspears.com/careers)

------
stunder
Hart | SDET | Anaheim, CA | ONSITE

We are looking for a strong SDET to round out our team. The ideal candidate
would have a mix of experience in both manual and automated testing, with a
strong understanding of when to use each. This team player would work well in
an independent work environment to identify areas with a testing deficit, and
act appropriately to improve those areas of the greatest need. This highly
driven individual would also demonstrate flexibility and an eagerness to
learn, in order to provide support in codebases across multiple languages,
operating systems, and platforms. We provide: 100% Medical, Dental and Vision
coverage for you and your family Unlimited Vacation Policy 401k match 50 cents
on the dollar up to 7% of annual salary

15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard Studio
Headphones Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks Daily catered team
lunches

email me: eric@hart.com or checkout our posting
[http://grnh.se/ld86pr](http://grnh.se/ld86pr)

------
twohey
ClassPass | Senior Engineer | San Francisco & New York City

We are hiring Android, backend, and full stack folks in either NYC or SF.

ABOUT US At ClassPass, our mission is to help people stay active and live
happy. We offer people a new way to work out and experience fitness and are
growing rapidly. We deploy to production daily and use technologies like
Python, React, Java, terraform, and AWS to not only keep up with our scale
demands, but to achieve high velocity and reliability.

ABOUT YOU You have experience developing high quality software and are excited
about doing that at a rapidly growing company. You know how to have productive
technical discussions and how to make things as simple as possible, but no
simpler. You want to work at a company that meaningfully improves the lives of
its customers and partners.

* 5+ years of experience writing software professionally

* Successful track record of shipping products / features

* Passion and curiosity for technology

ONSITE required, happy to work with folks to transfer H1-B VISAs

If you're interested please drop me a line as I'd love to talk to you. paul AT
classpass DOT com

------
clarkraizlabs11
Raizlabs | Oakland, CA | Full Time |No Remote Interested- Reach out to Greg
Clark greg.clark@raizlabs.com

We’re looking for seasoned native Android (Xamarin.Android also acceptable)
mobile developers who have shipped apps. You should understand Android inside
and out and take pride in your craft. Have experience in architecting custom
UI’s and the ability to communicate with RESTful backends. • Android:
Obviously... • Android libraries: Retrofit/OkHttp, Volley, RxJava,
Gson/Jackson, Dagger2/Butterknife/Roboguice, Espresso, Robolectric, Robotium,
JUnit, and more. Our MO: Best library for the job • IDEs: Android Studio,
IntelliJ • Languages: Java 6/7/8, Kotlin • Build system: Gradle, Proguard,
TeamCity, Bintray • Third party services: Firebase, Google Analytics, GCM,
Crashlytics/Fabric • APIs: We expect the entire team to contribute to API
design and encourage full-stack development

Curious about some of our code? Check out some of our work on GitHub and let
us know what you think: raizlabs.github.io

------
latt
AT&T | Plano, TX (Dallas, DFW, Texas) | Full-time | Onsite

With the acquisition of DIRECTV, AT&T is now the largest paid-TV provider in
the US and also in the world. Content Analytics at AT&T Big Data examines
video viewership patterns to derive valuable insights and drive smart business
decisions across AT&T.

We are searching for a Data Engineer/Software Engineer and a Data Scientist.

Software Engineer:
[http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobi...](http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobid10251764-professional-
big-data-software-engineer-jobs)

Keywords: data wrangling, Pig, Hive, Hadoop, MapReduce, Scala, Java, Spark

Data Scientist:
[http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobi...](http://connect.att.jobs/plano/it_engineering_technology/jobid10251767-senior-
data-scientist-big-data-jobs)

Keywords: machine learning, data mining, predictive modeling, statistical
analysis, R, Python

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer| NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time,
permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have two opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within a
reasonable commute of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
wallawe
WayUp (formerly Campus Job - YCW15) -
[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/) \- ONSITE
preferred

WayUp is the largest marketplace for college students to find part-time jobs,
internships, and full-time entry level jobs for graduating students. Everyone
remembers their first job. And now, we’re helping everyone get their first
job. We democratize hiring by enabling all companies, no matter how big a
recruiting team you have (or don't), to easily reach amazing students all over
the country. You can read more about us at
[http://press.wayup.com](http://press.wayup.com).

We are one of the quickest-growing companies from our batch (we launched a
little over a year ago and we're already 32+ people!), and we're growing out
our engineering team and looking for great hackers who love getting features
in the hands of users. We're absolutely obsessed with our users and making the
experience of finding a job better, and you should be too. We raised our
Series A and we're looking for all types of roles:

\- Senior Engineering Lead (Python, previous leadership experience - help us
scale our team and develop great engineering processes)

\- Javascript developer. We use Angular primarily and have recently begun
using React. Prior experience with either is a plus but not required.

\- Front-end developer (Especially skilled with CSS and responsive web
development)

\- Don't see what you're looking for? Reach out anyway! We're based in New
York City and we're tons of fun--we work with college students all day long :)
Come join us!

[https://www.wayup.com/joinus/](https://www.wayup.com/joinus/)

------
hurtubia
Olark.com | Remote or Onsite | Full Time Love your job. Come work with our
engineering team at Olark. We're a small team of 40 folks with a passion for
customer support. We're growing our engineering team and we have multiple
openings: Site Reliability Engineer, Application/Front-End Engineers and Full-
Stack Engineers. Work wherever you'd like in the US or Canada with a great
team. [https://www.olark.com/jobs](https://www.olark.com/jobs)

Software Reliability Engineer:
[https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06uuo](https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06uuo)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz5](https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz5)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz9](https://olark.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06sz9)

~~~
mattm
Applied last month. Never heard anything back.

~~~
markbnj
For what it's worth Olark replied to my resume submission stating that it
would take a few weeks to get back to me, and they responded within that time
frame, which is more than I can say for many other organizations. I'm
currently going through the process with them, and while I won't comment on
the details it's been professional and well-organized.

------
shivaas
Remitly | Seattle, WA (downtown) | Sr. Engineer | ONSITE

About Us: Remitly is a mobile payments service that enables consumers to
conveniently make person-to-person international money transfers from the
United States and Canada. Our online service uses the latest technology and
mobile devices to eliminate the forms, codes, agents, extra time, and fees
tied to the traditional money transfer process. A Techstars company, Remitly
is backed by DFJ, QED, Trilogy Partnership, DN Capital, Founders Co-Op, Bezos
Expeditions, and TomorrowVentures.

Opportunity: We are looking for a senior engineer with considerable backend
and web services architecture experience to join our Customer Service and Risk
Product team. You will own a lot of our internal products around customer
service and fraud systems. We provide some of the best customer service in the
industry and a lot of it comes down to a top notch suite of support softwares
(both third party services + in-house products).

Technologies we use: JAVA (dropwizard stack), PHP, Bootstrap. 100% on AWS.

------
snasirca
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers

Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

\- Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children

\- $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Send your resume and a cover letter to grow@nulogy.com and put "From YC" in
the subject

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | USA | EMEA | APAC | Onsite | Engineering, Sales, Support,
Marketing, etc

Leading the Apache Hadoop movement from the start!

Cloudera is headquartered in Palo Alto, California with 25 offices in 20
countries.

We are a cutting-edge software company of 1,200+ employees globally that
provides Apache Hadoop-based software, support and services, and training to
business customers.As such, we would love to provide compensation and
interview processes, but since the roles and locations vary greatly, it is not
a cookie-cutter process.

A little history: Cloudera was formed in 2008 to help enterprise companies use
Hadoop to get more value out of all of their data. Doug Cutting, co-creator of
Hadoop, joined Cloudera in 2009 as Chief Architect and remains in that role
today. We’ve been part of the Apache Hadoop DNA ever since.

Want to join one of the hottest pre-ipo, Big Data companies in the world?
Check out our current companies and come join our awesome team!
[http://bit.ly/ClouderaJobs](http://bit.ly/ClouderaJobs)

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Full time | Onsite

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth.

Some of the platforms and environments that we have worked on and will be
working on are:

Mobile apps & Web Services (iOS, Android, Windows Phone, BlackBerry),
Connected Cars (CarPlay, Android Auto), Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other
Wearables, Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
zwtaylor
Computer Lab | Brooklyn, New York City | Designer, Web Developer | Onsite or
Remote | Contract

[http://computerlab.io](http://computerlab.io)

We're a new digital consultancy in NYC looking for a designer we can work with
on a number of upcoming projects. We have office space in Williamsburg but
also would be open to remote work.

Email hi@computerlab.io to get in touch!

------
respondwelljobs
RespondWell is hiring. We’re hoping to bring a couple of experienced people
onboard to help us build serious games in the healthcare industry,
specifically in the rehab space. We use video games to help people get back on
their feet after they’ve broken themselves via sprains, breaks, falls, or
surgery. Come use your software development skills to help people feel better!

We're looking for two important hires: The first is a database & network
engineer to help us scale our current system to deal with the increased server
load as we continually get more customers. This position requires serious
experience with PostgreSQL, setting up failover, replication, and load
balancing on the server, and writing backend Python code to interface with the
server web-framework (we use CherryPy). You'll also need experience setting up
and administering a Linux VPS through AWS (mostly) or Azure (not as much).

The second position is a Unity3D engineer. For this position you must have
substantial experience in Unity3D and C#, and have reasonable 3D math skills.
Python experience is a huge plus but not required.

For both of these positions we’re looking for people who are self-directed and
like working with cool technologies in ways that haven’t been used before.
This job will definitely stretch your brain.

These jobs are located in Portland, Oregon, and would require relocation here,
with assistance provided to the right candidates. We offer great salaries,
great benefits, and a chance to work on projects that actually make people
feel better. We work sane hours and don't throw around words like rockstar or
ninja to describe our team. Work/life balance is extremely important to us.

If any of this sounds good and you fit the descriptions of what we're looking
for, send your resume & any relevant links to jobs@respondwell.com and we'll
take it from there.

------
Xodarap
Health eFilings | REMOTE | Senior Backend Engineer |
[http://healthefilings.com/](http://healthefilings.com/)

Health eFilings software enables physicians who provide better care to get
paid more money.

We are looking for innovative, self-starting software developers to create
additional and manage existing back end integrations with Electronic Heath
Record (EHR) systems as well as working with the team to continuously develop
and improve our current and future software products.

We believe in working smarter not harder: much of our backend code is “meta-“
code that parses government specifications and then generates our actual code
from that.

This position has large amounts of autonomy, and you are held accountable for
results, not process. You will have the opportunity to grow into management or
tech leadership. This position reports to the CTO.

See [http://healthefilings.com/careers/](http://healthefilings.com/careers/)
for more information.

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

I have taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out of
Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-distance
from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore. Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants,
welcome.

I have posted and have hired a few good candidates from Who's Hiring threads.

Since my first post, we have now released a product and also secured a payment
bank license.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.
Thanks for reading.

------
sandysliao
HomeLight | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

HomeLight is the premier marketplace for finding real estate professionals.
Like Moneyball for Real Estate, our proprietary algorithm crunches hard-to-
find home sales data and reviews to determine which agents are best for you
based on their actual past performance. We analyze stats on 15+ million
transactions such as location, sale/list price, days on market, etc. to
determine our matches across our database of 2M+ agents.

We recently raised our Series A round of $11.2m and we have doubled in size in
the last 5 months. Our company values an open and collaborative environment.
As an engineer at HomeLight you’d have wide latitude in shaping technology and
product decisions while working alongside very smart people throughout the
company.

We use a rails / postgres stack deployed on Heroku.

Come join us! The best way to apply is at [https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#contact](https://www.homelight.com/about-us#contact). Mention HN.

------
darrenkopp
Lupulin Exchange | Full-Time | Remote (US only)

The Lupulin Exchange is powering the peer-to-peer hop sales market for
professional brewers. We're solving the hop allocation problem in the industry
that plagues all brewers. We've been in business for a year and a half and
have been profitable since first month. We're completely bootstrapped and
haven't taken any outside investment.

We are looking for a full-stack engineer who can help us tackle our current
backlog and expand internationally. Our current stack is asp.net mvc, sql
azure, and azure websites. You will be engineer #1, so you'll have a high
impact on the existing code and the platform moving forward.

If you are interested, please send your resume and a small introduction about
yourself to jobs@lupulinexchange.com. You can find more details on our blog:
[http://blog.lupulinexchange.com/the-lupulin-exchange-is-
hiri...](http://blog.lupulinexchange.com/the-lupulin-exchange-is-hiring/)

------
tamerito
Nickelodeon Games - Game Engineer | Full Time | LA or NYC

Nickelodeon Games is looking for a talented, self-motivated, and innovative
individual with a passion for gaming and technology. We are currently seeking
a Game Engineer to work on existing and future gaming projects. Deep
understanding and knowledge of game development fundamentals and sharp
programming skills are required.

Overview and Responsibilities \- Design and implement game features and
components \- Research and investigate new technologies and how they can be
used for our games \- Quickly iterate through different proof of concepts and
prototypes \- Participate in game performance optimizations (rendering,
loading, memory usage, and file size optimizations, etc.) \- Troubleshoot and
solve critical issues on game projects \- Effectively communicate project
status to extended games team \- Write tools to automate reoccurring tasks
during the project life cycle \- Write high quality code and unit tests and
conduct regular cross-team code reviews

Basic Qualifications \- Solid foundation in data structures, algorithms, and
object-oriented programming \- Experience working with game engines and
frameworks (Unity, Unreal, Sprite Kit, libGDX, etc.) \- Proven capability in
problem solving and ability to come up with innovative solutions \- Experience
with profiling, along with performance optimization (memory leaks, performance
analysis, etc.) \- Ability to work with a cross-functional team including
artists, designers, QA, etc. \- Excellent written and verbal communications
skills

Additional Qualifications \- Experience developing native applications on iOS
and/or Android \- OpenGL, OpenAL, Box2D, and Shader programming \- Network
protocols and patterns (HTTP, REST), programming and debugging \- BS degree in
Computer Science or equivalent work experience

tamer[dot]eskander[a_t]nick[dot]com

------
johnrball
Spreemo |Senior Rails Developer |Full Time| NYC or Remote within the USA.

Do you want to make a tangible difference in people’s lives with your
excellent engineering work? Use your Rails skills to improve the lives of
patients everyday through our Unique quality- oriented Approach!!! We are
building a dynamic Rails Team and we want you to be a part of it! Spreemo is
growing !!! We are looking for someone who is committed to writing well-
tested code, and who has a collegial attitude and an interest in mentoring
junior developers.

Skills & Requirements

Things Our Ideal Rails Developer Knows:

4 years of total development experience with at least 2 years of Ruby
experience.

Best practices in building a RESTful API

Deep experience with Cucumber, Capybara, and Rspec

The hows and whys of git

Thorough understanding of full-stack security and performance issues

Things Our Ideal Rails Developer Loves:

Writing good testable code

Collaborating with others to build something great

Mentoring junior developers

Working iteratively

[http://spreemo.com/careers/rails-developer](http://spreemo.com/careers/rails-
developer)

Please feel free to reach out directly to john.ball@spreemo.com

------
jmarbach
Bitnami | Senior Product Manager - Enterprise | San Francisco, CA | Profitable

Bitnami offers a library of popular server applications and development
environments that can be installed in one click, either on your laptop, in a
virtual machine or hosted in the cloud. Developers using Bitnami-packaged
stacks benefit from tested, secure and up-to-date software available for use
on any platform. With over a million deployments each month, Bitnami.com has
become the world’s most popular destination for deploying today's most popular
applications. The ideal candidate has experience working with public cloud
providers and containers. Questions? Email me (jmarbach@bitnami.com) or our
Senior Recruiter, Taek, directly: tyun@bitnami.com

Apply to our Senior Product Manager - Enterprise role:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/d25ffb3a-c522-40d3-b13e-2645f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/bitnami/d25ffb3a-c522-40d3-b13e-2645f4a01ca2?lever-
via=MXV8BHOA3j)

------
robbomacrae
SoundHound, Santa Clara US/San Francisco US/Toronto Canada, ONSITE Data
Engineers, Speech, Search and AI, Front-end Engineers and more:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)

I'm a Software Engineer/Hacker at SoundHound. Hound came out of beta recently,
as well as our speech platform Houndify which is now powering voice
recognition in SoundHound as well. We're hiring in many more roles than the
ones I listed here so check out our apps, API and our careers page!

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uCiQhw0)
[https://www.soundhound.com](https://www.soundhound.com)
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXVfDSAcpnhMCYGPuFGFIMw/videos)

~~~
rezashirazian
Love you guys

------
acolell
Wayfair| Full Stack Software Engineer | Berlin, Germany | Onsite

Wayfair (www.wayfair.de / www.wayfair.com) is looking for experienced PHP
engineers to join our European Operational Engineering team. This is a new and
growing cross-functional team that builds our back end e-commerce
functionality with an eye towards efficiency and scalability, and supports our
European business across the board.

We work on a diverse group of systems that covers everything in the web stack
– front-end tools, batch and event driven processing, SQL databases and more.

We are looking for strong programmers and critical thinkers who can learn
multiple systems, collaborate with teams around the world, and solve problems
quickly. No previous domain experience is required – you’ll learn about our
business when you get here:

[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ojxi3fwV&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ojxi3fwV&s=HackerNews)

\--> Quick initial phone screen --> Tech screen --> Onsite tech interview

------
nathan-wall
Bloomfield | New York, NY / NYC | Software Engineer | ONSITE

Our platform helps commercial real estate owners, developers, and capital
advisors manage their capital formation activities -- finding sources of
capital, fielding offers, negotiating intelligently, and closing through a UI.

We're an early stage start-up that was founded in December 2015. We have 3
employees (all full time), 1 engineer. We are looking to expand our
engineering team to add 2 new employees in the short term, with ambitions to
build a larger tech company in the long term. If this sounds exciting to you,
please contact me at nathan@bloomfield.tech.

Our stack is JavaScript (ECMAScript 2017+), React, Redux, Node.js, and
PostgreSQL.

Minimum Qualifications

\- A passion for good engineering and desire to solve large, systemic problems
in novel and innovative ways.

\- Experience in one or more programming language, including but not limited
to: JavaScript, Java, Python, C/C++, C#, Objective C, or Go.

\- Experience with web technologies.

\- Self sufficient, able to manage individual priorities.

\- Knowledge of computer science fundamentals, such as: Object-oriented
programming, data structures and algorithms, asynchronous control flow
mechanisms (callbacks, event handlers, promises), server architecture, etc.

Preferred Qualifications

\- BS or MS in Computer Science, a related field, or equivalent experience.

\- Expertise in JavaScript and web application development.

\- Experience working with Unix/Linux environments.

\- Deep understanding of web architecture.

\- Interest and ability to learn new programming languages and tools.

Contact nathan@bloomfield.tech to apply.

------
hoov
InsightSquared | Boston, MA | Full Time | Onsite

InsightSquared is a well-funded Boston startup. Our SaaS app helps businesses
make data driven decisions by pulling their sales, marketing, financial,
customer service & other data from APIs like Salesforce, QuickBooks, and
Google Analytics and presenting over 400 beautiful visualizations and powerful
analytics.

We assemble in small product teams that work fast, have fun, and ship often.
Your team of engineering, product, and creative peers will drive the
operational and strategic decisions needed to move forward. We build on a
modern platform (Python/Django). We ship code to production not just daily,
but a dozen+ times per day. We test quickly, learn fast, iterate fast, and
focus on code that matters.

We're hiring three engineers:

    
    
      - Software Engineer
      - Senior Software Engineer
      - Systems Architect
    

[http://jobs.insightsquared.com/](http://jobs.insightsquared.com/)

mperry at insightsquared dot com

------
tonyvt2005
ID.me | Tysons Corner, VA (onsite) | [https://www.ID.me](https://www.ID.me)

Hey HN - I'm Tony Huynh, VP Engineering @ ID.me. Over the past 5 years we've
grown from a military-focused daily deals company to taking on the challenge
of digital identity. We just won a contract with Veterans Affairs to allow
Veterans the ability to access all of their online benefits and services in a
secure, trusted and reusable manner -
[https://adhocteam.us/2016/05/03/vets.gov/](https://adhocteam.us/2016/05/03/vets.gov/)

To grow our team, we're looking for Site Reliability / DevOps engineers, Ruby
on Rails engineers, and a Senior Product Designer. We offer competitive pay,
equity and great benefits.

Feel free to email me directly (tony [at] ID.me) or apply on our careers site:
[http://careers.ID.me](http://careers.ID.me)

Thanks!

------
johnschmocker
Awake Networks | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE

Tech Stack: Scala, Haskell, Golang, Kafka, Samza, Greenplum, React, Redux

We are an early stage network security company funded by Greylock Partners
that is building a platform that takes a new approach to enterprise network
security and monitoring. We give security teams microscopic to macroscopic
visibility into their networks and enable data science for advanced threat
detection.

We're a diverse team that holds over 66 patents, contributed to 266 open
source projects, published 147 papers, and drove multiple successful startups
: Palo Alto Networks, Arcsight, Nicira, Netwitness, FireEye, etc.

We are always looking for smart people to help us solve challenging open
problems around: machine learning, stream processing, distributed systems,
data visualization, language design, API development, and UI.

The best way to apply is to visit our jobs page -
[https://jobs.lever.co/awakenetworks](https://jobs.lever.co/awakenetworks)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three and a half years, we’re moving data for a third
of all K-12 students in America (20M kids), and 53,000 schools are using us to
manage their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We
want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 110 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for senior engineers and engineering managers: empathetic leaders who are
excited about teaching, coaching and professional development.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our newest product release here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
itwasntandy
Aetion | New York, NY | Systems Engineer (DevOps) | ONSITE |
[http://www.aetion.com](http://www.aetion.com) |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aetion/jobs/189540?t=6ngjm3#.V0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aetion/jobs/189540?t=6ngjm3#.V08G3GMtpmM)

Aetion provides a leading-edge analytics platform for rapid-cycle analytics of
real-world healthcare data that our customers use to generate real-time
evidence on the effectiveness, safety, and value of healthcare interventions.
With this essential evidence in hand, our customers can make the smart, value-
driven decisions needed to transform healthcare.

Aetion practices DevOps - where both systems and software engineers are
involved in the day to day management and support of Aetion's platform. The
primary difference in the roles is one of focus - the systems team builds the
infrastructure and tooling to support the platform, and the software team
builds the Aetion application platform.

Our distributed platform is hosted both in AWS and also on customer premises.
This poses some challenges and part of the role is helping with application
design to ensure suitability for all environments.

We use Chef for automation to ensure that a small team of operational staff
can easily handle our large and growing estate and use Docker for
containerization to ensure consistency across deployment environments.

With health data in our platform, security is paramount. Whilst our platform
uses de-identified data, we still target technical compliance with HIPAA
regulations, as a basis for our security polices

More detail here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/aetion/jobs/189540?t=6ngjm3#.V0...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aetion/jobs/189540?t=6ngjm3#.V08G3GMtpmM)

------
sethhochberg
AudioAddict | Full-time REMOTE or Denver, CO, USA

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Ruby / Rails and Go)

This is a permanent with a thriving music company building the infrastructure
that powers DI.FM, RadioTunes.com, JazzRadio.com, RockRadio.com,
ClassicalRadio.com, and other expertly curated internet radio properties.

We’re looking for a senior backend engineer who is a well-rounded generalist,
understanding everything that happens behind the scenes of a well-performing
web application. The ideal candidate will be able to manage their own time
(read: working remote isn’t for everyone) and is comfortable taking initiative
in a small team.

We're a midsized (~30 full time employees) organization where almost everyone
works remote from wherever they are around the globe. We don't watch the clock
or mandate any set schedule outside of occasional (teleconference) meetings -
we're just looking for kickass work. We're great about ensuring you're set up
with whatever you need to make your home office work, and music isn't just our
business, it runs in the blood of the company - we're DJs, audio engineers,
performers, and more... all supporting streaming of great music to a fanbase
who has been listening to us for more than a decade.

Our interview process is simple: An initial phone screen to get a feel for
your background, interests / desires in the future, and salary needs; a 30
minute technical QA with an engineer; a 1 hour programming lab with an
engineer; and a final meet-and-greet with various executives from the
organization. All interviewing is done remotely.

More details and a full list of desired qualifications here -
[https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs](https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs)

Feel free to email seth[at]di.fm or with any questions, or see the link above
to apply.

~~~
cmmn_nighthawk
I don't see any additional information about applying in the HEAD of the page
or the response headers.

Can you let me know if I'm missing something re: "How To Apply. We did not
make it obvious on purpose. As the first step in the interview process, please
use your HEAD to figure it out. :)"

------
IonoclastBrig
MJD Interactive Agency | San Diego, CA (felxible REMOTE, local preferred, US
only) | Full-time (plus freelance gigs sometimes)

Small but growing agency with high profile customers like Disney, GoPro, and
the Grammys. Our M.O. is to pitch awesome new user experiences, and build them
from the ground up when we can. We have a number of openings in Engineering,
Design, and PM. We especially are interested in Android engineers with serious
chops and fullstack web (html, css, js, php, etc).

We are pretty flexible about working remotely, but would prefer to have people
who can come in at least twice a week, plus for any specific meetings along
the way. If you are seriously legit but live farther away, that is a
discussion we can have.

Check out current openings and apply: [http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.mjdinteractive.com/about-us/careers/)

If you have a portfolio or github account, be sure to include a link!

~~~
IonoclastBrig
Also have an office in Los Angeles.

------
getsec
Depth Security | Kansas City, MO | on-site | full-time

We are looking for experienced web application security consultants.
Professional developers and systems administrators with no specific security
experience will be considered provided sufficient aptitude and interest is
displayed. Extra credit will be given to those who can demonstrate experience
assessing both web & mobile applications. Applicants with published research
(vulnerabilities, exploits, tools, etc.) will be preferred over those with
none.

Benefits

* Competitive salary

* Performance bonuses

* 100% company-paid insurance premiums (individual and family)

* Low-deductible medical insurance

* Vision and Dental insurance

* Generous research hardware/software budget

* Relocation assistance available

* Lunches paid for by company (employee's choice of restaurant)

* Casual work environment

We have fun breaking things, and then helping fix them. Work with smart people
in a smaller security shop (no project managers or 'suits' yeah!), everyone
here is a hacker. While we are currently looking for web testers, we offer a
wide range of assessments that you will be able to rotate in on or work with
someone experienced to learn new things. One of my personal favorite things is
being able to learn from the guys that focus on mobile and internal pens, you
can grow your skillset and career here!

Interview Process: We just want to talk shop!

Email: rpreston (at) depthsecurity.com with your resume and we can set
something up. We are passionate about security and hope you are too!

[https://depthsecurity.com/](https://depthsecurity.com/) If there's a way in,
we’ll find it.

------
jtakkala
ecobee | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | ONSITE (remote work up to 25% of the
time possible)

Rapidly growing Canadian IoT company with new products in the works. Plenty of
interesting problems to work on, from crypto, performance tuning, to running
infrastructure at scale. Currently building an SRE team, other openings in
hardware engineering and front-end development available.

For the SRE role we’re looking for developers and automation experts with
strong knowledge of Linux internals, TCP/IP protocol operation and theory, and
security. Internally the SRE team uses a lot of Python and Golang. Familiarity
with C and Java is a plus.

Friendly culture, generous work from home/remote policy. Opportunity to work
alongside industry experts and thought leaders in Toronto. Email me directly,
jari <at> ecobee.com, or browse our other postings here,
[https://www.ecobee.com/careers/](https://www.ecobee.com/careers/).

~~~
lazyant
No email in you profile to PM you.

~~~
jtakkala
Thanks! Fixed.

------
obiefernandez
2U | Senior Engineer | NYC (Remote OK)

Company: Successful edtech startup went public 2 years ago. We are building
the future of online graduate education for the world's most prestigious
universities. (Yale, etc.)

We are looking for experienced full-stack engineers and hands-on engineering
director candidates. Specific technology not super important - we have teams
with projects in Python, Node, Clojure, Java and Ruby. We are "lowercase a"
agilists, with XP/Lean-flavored people over process culture -- many of our
teams do TDD/pairing, etc, but the only dogma is constant learning and
improvement.

I wrote about the search here and it's a good place to start if you think you
might be interested: [https://medium.com/@obie/where-the-hell-are-all-the-
great-se...](https://medium.com/@obie/where-the-hell-are-all-the-great-senior-
software-developers-and-hands-on-engineering-directors-b88b0d15fbdf)

~~~
asimuvPR
I'm actually one of those "elusive" people you seem to be searching for. My
day job is as a tech lead for an ed tech company (we are in the same
industry). I fit all of your requirements and _more_. But to be honest, the
blog post made my spidey sense tingle. I know hiring is hard (I'm in charge of
hiring), and that you will get 99 "junior" programmers for every "senior" one.
Its all part of the process. What has worked for _me_ is to focus on creating
an environment to attract other experienced people. Its not easy! But so worth
it. This is a not a criticism. More of a call to read your blog post as an
outsider. How would someone who doesn't know about 2U feel after reading it?
Right now, it feels a bit _off_. Not sure why. I hope this only helps in your
hiring process and not taken as an insult. It sure isn't. :)

PS. I will be at ISTE 2016. Email me if you want to meet up there. It would be
nice to learn more about what you do in 2U.

~~~
SmellTheGlove
I agree with you. There wasn't anything in that blog post that I hadn't
thought before - but a lot of those are thoughts I keep internal to my
management peers here, and then work through the issues to identify just what
might be holding us back from acquiring the talent we want.

The other piece I see is very frequent among smaller companies, maybe less so
in the very large orgs that I've spent my career in: The hands on Director
role. I've been there, done that, and can tell you it's very far from optimal.
I'll use myself as an example - I've managed anywhere from a single team of 5
in FinTech to my current 3 Scrums (8 people per) in Data Engineering. When I
had the team of 5, the expectation was that I'd be very hands on in addition
to managing and developing people. It was natural, I had leadership skills and
I also happened to be the best programmer of the bunch. The problem was that
there were not enough hours in the day to take on individual work and also do
a respectable job of coaching/teaching/mentoring junior engineers. I sure
could crush the hard problems, and depending on who you asked, that was often
my #1 priority - but my real objective that I walked in with was to teach
other people how to think about the hard problems so that they could crush
them like I could. My management, however, wanted me to clear roadblocks as an
engineer and not as a coach. And this, in a nutshell, happens more or less
everywhere that I've seen the hands on Director role.

My advice to any startup is to decide early - is your Director going to be a
coach and manager, or is he (or she) going to be your Super Senior Engineer?
You probably feel like you want both, but the budget says you can only hire
one. Figure out which one you need more and fill that role. Fill the other one
later when you have the money. It may seem like you're hiring someone who
doesn't "do" anything if you go the coach and manager route, but I fully
assure you that making other people better at what they do is a full time job
and then some. To be clear, I'm not talking about a resource manager here, but
someone who can actually make good people better at what they do. That is what
a Director of Engineering should be doing, IMHO.

I'll leave it to anyone else evaluating me as to whether I'm the elusive
engineering director type or not, and don't get me wrong, I'm happy to be the
highest paid engineer in the bunch if that's what the role really is. But you
do reach a ceiling quickly on what one person can accomplish, and if you're
going to throw out Director money to me (or someone else), your money is
probably better spent letting me (or someone else) develop those junior
engineers.

~~~
asimuvPR
To bad this wonderful piece of wisdom is hidden I'm this thread. If you have a
blog it might be a good idea to post it there. It's too good to let it go
unnoticed. :)

------
smortaz
Microsoft | Redmond | Boston | not-remote

Looking for devs passionate about dev & data scientist productivity:

Work on a hosted Jupyter service (JS/linux/docker). Looking for senior web FE
dev:

[http://notebooks.azure.com](http://notebooks.azure.com)

Work on mac/linux/win IDE's (JS/TS) for R, Python users:

[https://code.visualstudio.com/](https://code.visualstudio.com/)

Work on Visual Studio IDE (C#/C++) for R, Python users:

[https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/features/python-
vs.aspx](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/features/python-vs.aspx)
[https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/features/rtvs-
vs.aspx](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-us/features/rtvs-vs.aspx)

Almost all our work in open source & on github.

Contact: smortaz@microsoft.com with "HN Job" in Subject: field with resume
please.

~~~
scalesolved
Hey there,

Could you edit your post to not include the word remote per the rules, add
ONSITE to job ads that don't offer remote work. It'll help you find more
suitable candidates, thanks!

------
raenn
KatchUp | London, UK | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://katchup.com](https://katchup.com)

KatchUp is on a mission: to bring real-life sharing online. We're a full
service photo solution for special events and life moments, with a web and iOS
app that allows you to privately backup, store and organise your favourite
photos, invite family and friends to collaborate, and then print stunning
photo books. Right now we're working hard on our service for larger events, to
create a fantastic service where guests can view and collaborate with the
shared album in real-time.

Tech stack: Java 8, Spring Boot, MongoDB, AWS, Docker, Angular (and a tiny bit
of Node). We're planning on a site rewrite in React, along with SASS and the
usual goodies!

We're currently hiring for both an Android developer and a Java backend/full
stack developer. Email your CV (and links to anything that shows off your
skills!) to development@katchup.com.

------
ecocion
Denver, CO | Ecocion, Inc. | Full-Time | ONSITE | ecocion.com

We build software and services to help energy companies stay in compliance
with environmental regulations. Lots of data management and visualization
problems to solve, here. We're looking for junior/midlevel engineers that want
to work with Typescript, d3.js, Entity Framework 6+ using the latest Microsoft
development tools and Azure cloud services.

We've got a very small team (one manager, six developers, one QA) and we're
looking to grow to 10+ great developers, so we can take on more software
problems to solve. Get in on the ground floor as we build out the team!

Check out our Stack Overflow company page here:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/ecocion)

If you are interested, please feel free to email the software engineering team
directly bxf@ecocion.com, and mention that you saw this on HN.

------
skyvolt
Software Engineers & Designers | Hustle | San Francisco | On-Site

We build communications software that helps mission-driven organizations build
enduring, personal relationships with their contacts, and to leverage those
relationships to achieve well-defined outcomes. Our tools are being used by
three major Presidential candidates this cycle as well as large advocacy
groups that support gun control, immigration reform, and climate change
activism.

We're a super lean team of 10 people based in downtown SF. Our engineering
team is grizzled veterans all. 3 of us were long time FB engineers, and one
kernel engineer at MongoDB. We raised a seed round last year from Social
Capital. We are looking for veteran software engineers and designers that want
to make a direct positive impact on our society.

If you're curious to learn more reach to us at
[https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life](https://jobs.lever.co/hustle.life)

------
jpcody
Senior Software Engineer | AcademicWorks | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation
Available)

\----

Solve really big problems that truly matter with a team that's smart,
experienced, and kind.

 _The Company:_ We're a small-and-growing (45 members) company using
technology to improve access to higher education

 _The Department:_ You'll join a 3-member product engineering team within a
10-member engineering department

 _Technical Details:_ Ruby on Rails, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Cassandra,
Redis, Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go

\----

You:

* Find pragmatic solutions to difficult problems

* Take ownership of entire features and see them through from research to production

* Work well with product management, design, and the rest of the team to accomplish big goals

* Make an entire team better by being an individual contributor, a teacher, and an occasional foil

* Have proficiency with some of our technical stack or can make a very strong case you can pick it up quickly

\----

 _The Interview Process:_ You'll talk to a team member, then our CTO, then do
some remote coding (submit existing, triage an open source issue, or we'll
supply something) to chat code, then come on-site and pair, meet the team, and
meet a founder.

\----

Contact: jcody@academicworks.com

Company Site: [https://www.academicworks.com/](https://www.academicworks.com/)

Even more details:
[https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d...](https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d6da)

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-ONSITE

Appboy is currently looking for full time software engineers to join their
team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing
automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Urban
Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to create targeted marketing
campaigns to their users. Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!
If you have any additional questions please email Cat Espiritu at
cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Mobile Engineer:[http://grnh.se/rb1c2v](http://grnh.se/rb1c2v)

Senior Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kai1ny](http://grnh.se/kai1ny)

Software Engineer- Platform
Engineering:[http://grnh.se/a65pdv](http://grnh.se/a65pdv)

Product Manager: [http://grnh.se/brg7xo](http://grnh.se/brg7xo)

------
Tablet_Hotels
Tablet Hotels | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime | Salary + Equity | Backend
Engineer Lead & iOS Lead

Our stack: Python 2.7/Flask, MySQL/SQLAlchemy, Unix/FreeBSD, Objective-C,
Swift

Tablet (www.tablethotels.com/en/careers) was founded in the year 2000 by
Laurent Vernhes and Michael Davis, a pair of new-media veterans in search of a
cure for boring travel and an antidote to the internet’s most common
affliction: an overdose of options. Our users trust our taste — we do the hard
work of selecting only the most extraordinary hotels, and we make booking them
as painless as it can be. Sixteen years on, Tablet is still growing fast, and
for that we credit three things: a mission with resonance, a lot of hard work,
and — perhaps most important — an extremely talented team. Our New York office
doubled in size in 2011, and we’re not done expanding yet.

On the mobile front, we’ve recently launched version one (ecommerce platform)
of our first iOS app and building out version two (social platform). On the
backend, we’re tackling a third party integration which will more than double
our inventory and it requires our SOA become fully distributed, an elimination
of technical debt, cloud migration, and frontend redesign. We’re seeing more
traffic and bookings than ever before and gearing up for an influx of traffic
and users while venturing into new territory like
personalization/recommendations.

Backend Lead interview: Recruiter information call>Head of Tech call>Two
onsite interviews
[https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xp5](https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xp5)

iOS Lead interview: Recruiter information call>iOS Developer call>Coding
assignment>Onsite interview
[https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk056d](https://tablet.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk056d)

------
tamarvanherk
Improbable | London | Visa & Relocation support | ONSITE

We are Improbable and we created a new kind of distributed operating system
which can power massive scale simulations, we call it SpatialOS -
[https://improbable.io/](https://improbable.io/). It enables developers to
build massive, detailed simulations across thousands of machines in the cloud.
It transforms how we look at complex systems in areas as diverse as city
management, defence, economics and entertainment, enabling a new class of
applications and businesses for the future.

\-------------------------------------------------------------

We're hiring -
[https://improbable.io/about/careers](https://improbable.io/about/careers):

# Senior Software Engineers # Infrastructure Engineers (SRE) # Product
Managers

\-------------------------------------------------------------

If you're interested, please contact tamar@improbable.io

------
Afraithe
TinyMCE Developer, Ephox | Umeå, Sweden | ONSITE | Full-Time

Want a chance to make a difference for 30%+ of the websites on the entire
internet? TinyMCE is fully Open Source
([http://github.com/tinymce](http://github.com/tinymce)) take a look at it, if
you can safely say "I can do that", then go ahead and apply. We are looking
for cutting edge Javascript developers.

Ephox merged with Moxiecode about a year ago now and we are ramping up our
research & development significantly, building a 5-6 man SCRUM team in Umeå,
Sweden.

In total you will be working together with about 30 engineers across 3
continents, Ephox has offices in Palo Alto, California as well as Brisbane,
Australia and now Umeå, Sweden.

You will be part of developing TinyMCE for tons of developers and countless
end users.

[https://www.ephox.com/about/careers/](https://www.ephox.com/about/careers/)

------
hol
Zesty (YC W14) | San Francisco, CA / Remote | Software engineers of all types

Zesty is changing the way companies serve food. We’re just two and a half
years old and we already serve hundreds of companies in the Bay Area,
including names you know like Heroku, Twitch and GitHub.

Our post-Series A engineering challenges include recommendation algorithms,
health and nutrition, real-time logistics, live tracking and operations
scheduling and automation. You'll have freedom to work on the problems that
are most interesting to you.

You’ll be joining a talented, fast-growing team of fifteen Rails, Ember.js and
data engineers. We value solid communication and putting the team over our
egos. You will grow with and help shape the organization, stay at the
forefront of web best practices and enjoy the best office meals in the city.

Interested? Check out all our listings at
[https://www.zesty.com/jobs](https://www.zesty.com/jobs).

------
akrs
ROLI - [https://roli.com](https://roli.com) | Full-stack Web Engineers in New
York (Meat Packing District) and London

ROLI invents, designs and develops entirely new music-making devices — among
them the multi-award-winning Seaboard RISE, a touch-responsive instrument
acclaimed as “the future of the keyboard.” But new instruments are just the
beginning. We are creating a new category of "Connected Music" — a network of
software, hardware, platform and developer products that will revolutionize
how music is made. To execute on this audacious vision, we are expanding our
team of polymaths who combine the creative mentality of artists and makers
with the analytical rigor of scientists and engineers.

Our web stack is centered around Node.js, MongoDB and React, and is hosted on
AWS.

For more info, visit [https://roli.com/careers](https://roli.com/careers)

------
m1
Hare Digital | Brighton, UK | Web Developer (Front-end and back-end) |
[http://www.hare.digital](http://www.hare.digital) | Full-Time | ONSITE

We are currently looking for talented, passionate and generally awesome Web
Developers who would be excited to work within a team developing a great
Software as a Service product. We are modernising the manufacturing industry
with our award winning platform Checkpoint which is rolling out to several
major manufacturers.

When we’re not developing our platform we work with big brands and is
currently redeveloping a market leading stolen vehicle tracking system. We
also developed the last one that won many awards including tracking product of
the year. We work in the same hub as other exciting high growth companies in
the Sussex Innovation Centre based at the University of Sussex, Brighton, BN1
with our office overlooking the downs.

We’re a talented, friendly team who promote a relaxed, flexible working
environment. Don’t want to work at a desk? Take a laptop over to one of our
office sofas. If you want to be a part of something new and exciting and make
your mark on the future of industries, then we think you should definitely
contact us.

Stack (You don't need to know all of these):

* PHP (Laravel, Lumen, Silex, Composer)

* Memcached, Redis

* MySQL, MariaDB, Postgres

* JS (Vue.js, React, Browserify, Babel, JQuery), SaSS, Bootstrap, Gulp

* Python

* Nginx, AWS, Digitalocean, Rackspace, Linux (Ubuntu, Debian, Centos)

* Git/Github/Gitlab

Hiring Process: Get in touch with your CV, we'll review and schedule a quick
phone interview. If you're a good fit we'll get you to come to our office,
meet the team and we'll move from there.

Contact: jobs@hare.digital

------
JMC08x
And Chill | www.andchill.io | NYC

Highly Skilled Engineer

Changing the game with bots and recommendations; "a huge leap forward"
TechCrunch - [http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/31/this-facebook-bot-will-
pick...](http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/31/this-facebook-bot-will-pick-your-
next-movie-for-you/)

"The first really useful FB Messenger Bot" Martin Bryant, former editor-at-
Large at The Next Web - [https://medium.com/@martinsfp/this-might-be-the-
first-really...](https://medium.com/@martinsfp/this-might-be-the-first-really-
useful-facebook-messenger-bot-4a70ba0cb93c#.14fve1bnk)

Early stage, more equity less pay.

Apply here or at jake at andchill.io.
[https://angel.co/andchill/jobs/88911-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/andchill/jobs/88911-lead-engineer)

------
briankircho
Dokkio | Front-End JavaScript; Back-End JavaScript; DevOps | San Francisco Bay
Area (San Mateo, CA) | Onsite Only, Full time

About Dokkio: Teams everywhere use a wide variety of cloud file services like
Dropbox, Google Drive, Box and others to share billions of files a day. Then
it’s nearly impossible to find and manage all those files. Dokkio provides a
better way to search your content, give it business context, organize it, work
on it with others -- to make content-focused teamwork more effective. Join us
and become part of the founding technology team of a funded company.

Our Stack: React/Webpack/ES6, Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Docker

Positions: \- JavaScript Front-End Engineer \- JavaScript Back-End Engineer \-
DevOps Engineer

Email us your resume at jobs-engineer@dokkio.com or jobs-devops@dokkio.com.
For full job descriptions, see
[http://dokkio.com/#jobs](http://dokkio.com/#jobs)

------
matt-ingresso
Ingresso | London, UK | ONSITE

Ingresso is a London-based ticketing startup. We have done the work to connect
to a large number of ticketing system APIs, allowing us to transact directly
on the venue's system. We are profitable and processed over £18 million worth
of tickets in the first 4 months of the year, 4x more than the same period
last year.

Our ticketing platform consists of:

\- an API (exclusively powering Amazon's ticketing business
tickets.amazon.co.uk)

\- a white label website (eg www.fromtheboxoffice.com and
www.disneytickets.co.uk)

We aim to make these two products the best in market, and need your help to do
it :) We use a combination of Python and C. We have recently written 2 new
services in Go, and have just migrated half our infrastructure to Google
Cloud.

We're looking for:

\- Senior Backend Web Developer

\- Full Stack or Backend Web Developer

\- Junior Technical Analyst

[http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/](http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/) (yes,
we need a new website)

matt at ingresso.co.uk

------
blo
Vurb | San Francisco, CA | [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) | Full Time

 _Featured in 2016 NYT, LAT, Forbes as a must-have search and travel app_

We're creating a truly mobile-first search and discovery experience -
addressing the fragmented nature of today’s app ecosystem and sub-par mobile
search - by introducing a cohesive experience that uses search results (i.e.,
Vurb cards) as the hub into actions, recommendations, and communications. Won
TC Disrupt -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You're looking to join a rapidly growing team, take on significant
responsibility and ship quickly.

Examples of challenging problems that you could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects

\- Build backend services (e.g., mini-apps) which integrate with APIs across
verticals like places, movies, and shopping

\- Work on user-facing web and mobile apps that deliver an amazing experience!

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. JavaScript, node.js, Python, React

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
kanika_ahuja
SAP America- Palo Alto- Full time roles

#sapvoracareers

Our Team:

We are an exceptional team of aces distributed around the globe to work with.
We have the mission to design and develop a massively scalable, multi-tenant
aware and extremely fast data management engine. Our goal is to expand from a
research prototype to a productive version of the engine. In this process we
will make use of and contribute back to the Hadoop eco system and explore far-
reaching integration possibilities into HDFS, Spark and other components. We
stand for an open culture and for accepting new ideas and methodologies

1) (Senior) Support Engineer-[http://bit.ly/1tuVehm](http://bit.ly/1tuVehm)

2) (Senior)Big Data Engineer-[http://bit.ly/1tuV1e7](http://bit.ly/1tuV1e7)

3) (Senior) C++ Engineer-[http://bit.ly/1tuW9yc](http://bit.ly/1tuW9yc)

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE | Senior UI/JavaScript Frontend Engineer

[http://close.io](http://close.io)

[https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/10a1e32b-1a59-48dc-b8f4-e6f0d...](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/10a1e32b-1a59-48dc-b8f4-e6f0dfae4e20?lever-
source=HNJuneHiring)

~~~
achanda358
Are the other jobs posted in the website not remote? I applied for the
infrastructure engineer position, haven't heard back.

------
cldellow
Sortable | Kitchener-Waterloo, ON, Canada | Full-time | Onsite

Our interview process: complete a take-home coding sample (or other work
sample for the other job positions) and do a streamlined interview. We're very
interested in providing a fair and enjoyable application process for
candidates.

Sortable is trying to make ads suck less.

Building upon our publishing roots, our ad engine helps online publishers make
more money from their ads, allowing them to focus on creating great content
for their website.

Our ad engine uses machine learning to discover which ad partner will pay the
most and algorithmically decides in real time what to do.

We are an engineering-focused company, using data, algorithms and technology
to solve hard problems. The majority of our team is on the development side of
the house, and are constantly working on developing tooling and improving our
ad engine. We are profitable, growing like crazy, have a team of 27 great
people, great benefits and a chance to solve a difficult problem.

We are hiring for

* Software Enginer [http://sortable.com/software-engineer/](http://sortable.com/software-engineer/)

* Account Executive (Sales) [http://sortable.com/account-executive/](http://sortable.com/account-executive/)

* Ad Operations / Data Analysis [http://sortable.com/ad-operations-specialist/](http://sortable.com/ad-operations-specialist/)

Check out our job page for more about benefits and work culture.
[http://sortable.com/careers-at-sortable/](http://sortable.com/careers-at-
sortable/)

If you have any questions hit us up at Jobs@Sortable.com

------
nickburlett
Green Hills Software | Product Engineer | Santa Barbara, CA | full-time

If you like figuring out what makes a product good or bad by actually using
it, technically discussing new product ideas, demonstrating what makes a
feature or product great through examples and technical analysis, and have a
burning desire to make "good" products "awesome", this is a position for you!

As the GHS Product Engineer, you can think of yourself as the evangelist for
new products and features you help develop. You will conduct competitive
analysis by understanding what makes both GHS and competitors products bad,
good, and great. You will also get to create demos and establish benchmarks.

We seek someone with strong technical communication skills, an understanding
of tools, at least 2 years experience in C and/or C++, experience with UNIX
and scripting languages, and a bachelor’s degree in a related field.

To apply, email your resume to jobs@ghs.com.

------
valentinu
Leeruniek | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | full-time | on-site | €40K-50K |
[https://leeruniek.nl/](https://leeruniek.nl/)

Leeruniek is hiring one or two experienced engineers to help building tools
that empower educators to deliver excellent education in the schools from
Netherlands. You can apply here: [https://leeruniek.recruitee.com/o/senior-
back-end-developer-...](https://leeruniek.recruitee.com/o/senior-back-end-
developer-0ca23675-dc84-4955-8a4b-fb201514482d)

We're using python(django-rest-framework) and js(react). DB wise we're
postgres and we use ansible to provision the servers. We're currently 2 devs:
one with the team in Amsterdam plus one dev working remote. We're running on
Azure as BizSpark members but there is a strong preference to diversify on AWS
in the near future.

------
SRTech07
SR Labs, LLC - [http://srtechlabs.com](http://srtechlabs.com) – Belfast,
Manila and New York

SR Labs is a global leader in high performance trading and market data
technology. Providing a wide range of solutions enabling the operation of
scalable ultra-low latency systems, with cost saving technology designed to
shape the future of trading.

In other words we build, code and maintain all the cool stuff that keep
individuals connected to the stock market.

Belfast openings – Sr. Engineer and Software Engineer Manila – Business
Analyst and Software Engineer New York openings – Sr. Engineer, Network
Engineer and Pre-Sales Engineer Pune – Software Engineer

If you're interested in working for us, please send your resume to
hr@srtechlabs.com. Please remember to include the position you're applying for
in the subject line.

Good Luck!

Recruitment process: Phone Meet & Greet with HR Technical Phone screen In-
house Interview Offer

------
kanika_ahuja
SAP America- Palo Alto

#sapvoracareers

Our Team:

We are an exceptional team of aces distributed around the globe to work with.
We have the mission to design and develop a massively scalable, multi-tenant
aware and extremely fast data management engine. Our goal is to expand from a
research prototype to a productive version of the engine. In this process we
will make use of and contribute back to the Hadoop eco system and explore far-
reaching integration possibilities into HDFS, Spark and other components. We
stand for an open culture and for accepting new ideas and methodologies

1) (Senior) Support Engineer-[http://bit.ly/1tuVehm](http://bit.ly/1tuVehm)

2) (Senior)Big Data Engineer-[http://bit.ly/1tuV1e7](http://bit.ly/1tuV1e7)

3) (Senior) C++ Engineer-[http://bit.ly/1tuW9yc](http://bit.ly/1tuW9yc)

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for 4 roles:

Talent Advisor (ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Sales and Marketing Intern (ONSITE, NYC)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer (REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

Contact us here: [https://closeriq.com/about](https://closeriq.com/about)

or email us at careers@closeriq.com

------
testpartnership
Full Stack .Net Web Developer | London, UK | Full-Time | On-Site

I setup Test Partnership in 2014 to publish advanced online assessments using
psychometric Item Response Theory. Now we have international clients and a
small but passionate team. We're looking for a great full-stack ASP.NET
developer to take on the development and maintenance of the core web
application. It's a fun job because you'll be involved in all aspects of the
product life-cycle and get to do things your way.

Interview process is: 1) Informal telephone interview for each party to learn
about the other, 2) On-site interview (London) with another developer and a
director.

To apply email Oliver at oliver@testpartnership.com or read more at
[https://www.testpartnership.com/careers/net-
developer.html](https://www.testpartnership.com/careers/net-developer.html)

------
yummyfajitas
Wingify Labs | Pune (Kalyani Nagar) and Delhi (Pitampura), India. Onsite

Wingify (wingify.com) is the company behind Visual Website Optimizer
(vwo.com). Wingify Labs is focused on building new worldclass products, both
SAAS and consumer facing. If you want to level up your skills and build things
you've never thought you could build, this is the place for you. We've got a
lot of projects cooking - a SAAS focusing on re-engaging site visitors, a
mobile app aiming to be WeChat for India, a FinTech project servicing
agriculture and several more.

We are hiring data scientists (code + statistics), deep backend engineers
(algorithms/concurrency/computer architecture), application engineers
(frontend and backend), devops, mobile developers, support, and a director of
engineering/other engineering leaders. With high probability we have a place
for you here.

If interested reach out to chris@wingify.com.

------
baalexander
Iron Ox | San Carlos, CA | Full-Time, ONSITE

We are looking for a Lead Mechanical Engineer and a Head Hydroponic Grower to
help automate farming.

Iron Ox is building robotic greenhouses to supply fresh and sustainable
produce to grocery stores and restaurants. We're a team from Willow Garage,
Google[x], and Savioke that is passionate about developing the next wave of
technology in food production. Iron Ox is a well-funded startup backed by Y
Combinator and located in the San Francisco Bay Area.

* Lead Mechanical Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/ironox/1d0b917b-dea8-494d-b7d4-2ee222d...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironox/1d0b917b-dea8-494d-b7d4-2ee222d0f172)

* Head Grower: [https://jobs.lever.co/ironox/df6bc19d-bca3-4942-ba09-93615ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironox/df6bc19d-bca3-4942-ba09-93615ab258a9)

------
jessfranco
Los Angeles, CA - zestfinance.com - ONSITE Full-Time - VISA transfers

Interview Process: 1. Technical Google Hangout w/2 Sr. Engineers 2. Full-Day
Onsite Interview along with a Coding Homework 3. Decisions communicated within
24 hours of onsite interview

ZestFinance is a technology startup that uses machine learning and large-scale
data analysis to transform credit availability for millions of Americans.

We are committed to diversity in hiring, professional development, and
everyday discussion. Zest is determined to hire crazy smart people who are
different from each other to create broad thinking, lots of different ideas,
and by extension, the best team possible.

We are currently hiring for:

Principal Software Engineers, Senior Software Engineers, Data Engineers,
Machine Learning Modelers

Full listings found here:
[https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html](https://www.zestfinance.com/careers.html)

------
tetron
Curoverse | Boston, MA | on site or remote | full time

Open source startup developing the GPL Arvados
([http://arvados.org](http://arvados.org))
([https://github.com/curoverse/arvados](https://github.com/curoverse/arvados))
platform for massive scale storage and processing of biomedical big data.
Seeking experienced software developers and devops to join our team. We are
polyglot programmers who like hacking on distributed systems and learning new
things, currently using Go, Python and Ruby.

Hiring process: phone screen, coding assignment, in-person interviews with the
team

[https://curoverse.com/about](https://curoverse.com/about) |
[https://curoverse.com/jobs](https://curoverse.com/jobs)

~~~
seraph2000
Dear team,

This sounds like an exciting project, I have worked in the area of data for
over three years, and I'd love to get involved!

Here is a little about myself:

I am a software engineer with an avid interest in Computer Science, Data
Science and Mathematics topics. I worked in the industry as a data harvester
for over two years, building robots to harvest data from client’s websites; I
am therefore comfortable with the backend of a website, have a good grasp of
informal natural language processing, and can write regular expressions in my
head, and generally love patterns and logic. I have experience working with
Kapow software, however, have more recently been working with Scrapy, a
python-based framework and also write standalone python scripts. I enjoy a
learning curve, and am currently reading MOOCs to refresh my knowledge on the
following topics: Natural Language Processing, Machine Learning, Data
Visualization, Inferential and Descriptive Statistics and Logic.

I recently worked as Cyber Security and Data Analyst, on an exciting project
harvesting, curating and analysing data from blacklists. This involved
building and developing a large number of python scripts and Scrapy spiders,
and also provided an opportunity to solidify knowledge of data curation, and a
hands on experience of penetration, networking and intelligence tools,
including Netcat and SpiderFoot.

I look forward to hearing from you to further discuss the role.

All the best,

Seraphina E-mail: seraphina.anderson@gmail.com LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/seraphinaranderson](https://www.linkedin.com/in/seraphinaranderson)
Skype: seraphic_vibes

------
vrae
IdeaPad.io | Palo Alto, Boston | Software Engineer / ML, NLP / Web,Mobile Devs
/ ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

We're a team of MIT AI and web programmers (advisees of Tim Berners-Lee and
Patrick Winston) building a shared brain for organizations and the world. Our
first product is a collaborative UI for graphs that enables enterprise
analytics teams to discover and visualize the patterns and connections trapped
within their spreadsheet data. We're mega-passionate about personal
information management, the intersection of philosophy and AI, and connecting
people with related ideas! We are seed-stage (have paying enterprise
customers) and offer sizable equity, or competitive salary. Whitepaper and
demos: [http://about.ideapad.io](http://about.ideapad.io)

Palo Alto, Boston | Contact: vienna@ideapad.io

------
kosei
WG Cells (DropForge Games) | Lead Platform Engineer | Bellevue/Seattle, WA

WG Cells is the mobile development and publishing arm of Wargaming.net (World
of Tanks).

We're looking for a Lead Platform Software Engineer who is passionate about
creating scalable, robust, and maintainable server solutions for mobile games
using iterative development and other best practices.

Responsibilities: Create efficient and properly-scoped architecture designs;
Organize and manage a small team of Platform Engineers; Provide technical
guidance and mentorship for other team members

Qualifications: 8+ years of server-side Java or C#; 3+ years of team
management; Scalable database design (NoSQL); Asynchronous/multithreaded
programming

More details and application information here:
[https://dropforge.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26](https://dropforge.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=26)

------
burnout1540
HelloSign (YC W11) | San Francisco (Market St.) | ONSITE

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures, allowing users to sign
documents when, where, and how they want. HelloSign has seen tremendous growth
over the past two years, primarily through word-of-mouth, and we are now
focusing on building the future of legal agreements. We are funded by some of
the top investors in the valley, including Y Combinator, Greylock, Google
Ventures, and US Venture Partners.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

Elixir Engineer - [http://grnh.se/igt6y8](http://grnh.se/igt6y8) Sr. Security
Engineer - [http://grnh.se/uimyt2](http://grnh.se/uimyt2) Security &
Compliance Program Manager - [http://grnh.se/g4l3to](http://grnh.se/g4l3to)

~~~
asimuvPR
Do you have any blog posts regarding your experiences with Elixir?

------
amloewen
Location Labs| Emeryville,CA | Senior Systems Administrator ONSITE
|[http://grnh.se/ju7o6c](http://grnh.se/ju7o6c)

Our current team is skilled, but we are looking for someone who can take our
troubleshooting and infrastructure design to the next level. As a Senior
Systems Administrator, you will be able to join the team and immediately
contribute to Location Labs' success. Our team is in constant communication
with all the other departments in the company to enable them to design,
deploy, and maintain the best software possible.

What We're Looking For:

* You are passionate about the architecture and quality of the work your team does.

* You build for uptime first and care about application and network stability.

* You are fluent in advanced Linux usage and administration.

* You can identify and troubleshoot problems in your network.

* You can design a modern, highly available platform at scale.

* You work in a repeatable and maintainable fashion in whatever you do.

* You excel at breaking down complex topics into easy to understand chunks for your colleagues.

Tech We Use:

* Linux: Ubuntu LTS Releases, standardized on 14.04 Trusty

* Networking: BGP, OSPF, Strongswan, keepalived, HAProxy, LVS

* Config Management: Ansible for everything

* Managed Hosting: We mostly host bare metal ourselves (We had 350+ hypervisors at last count), but also have some products deployed in AWS.

* Integrated collaboration tools: Git, Slack, Jira, Fisheye, Confluence, and Crucible extensively. We develop in a team and emphasize collaboration and code review.

Apply here [http://grnh.se/ju7o6c](http://grnh.se/ju7o6c) or contact
alicia.loewenthal@locationlabs.com

------
fmw
Floyd & Hamilton |
[http://www.floydhamilton.nl/EN/Home](http://www.floydhamilton.nl/EN/Home) |
Amsterdam, the Netherlands (Onsite)

Floyd & Hamilton builds recruitment software that is used by some of the best
companies in the Netherlands. We're looking for people that want to help
redefine the way people look for jobs. Our interview process consists of two
in-person interviews, as well as a small, practical project to give insight in
your capabilities and the way you approach challenges.

We use JavaScript and Node.js and are looking for people with a strong
interest in functional programming and languages (e.g. Clojure, Scala, Haskell
or functional programming in JavaScript). We are looking for a full-time
software developer (front-end or full-stack).

You can contact me at dewaard@floydhamilton.nl if you have any questions.

------
samsunghires
Samsung Research America | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Samsung KNOX™ is a comprehensive, secure mobile solution for both work life
and personal life. It addresses the mobile security needs of enterprise IT
without invading an employee’s personal privacy. Samsung KNOX enables
employees to use their favorite personal mobile devices at work as well as
enabling enterprises to allow personal use of company devices. KNOX adapts to
the model that fits your life.

Samsung Pay is a new era of mobile payment and e-commerce. Samsung Pay allows
consumers to transition to secure mobile payments at nearly all merchant
locations. To date, mobile wallets have had extremely low acceptance with
merchants utilizing conventional magstripe terminals. With Samsung Pay,
consumers can now utilize their mobile devices to pay at existing point-of-
sale terminals.

Come join the Samsung KNOX and Samsung Pay teams and help us define and
develop the future role of security and productivity for mobile devices and
services!

We are hiring for multiple roles within KNOX and Pay:

* Security Research Engineers for the KNOX Security Team: [https://samsungresearchamerica.applytojob.com/apply/JlR5zr/S...](https://samsungresearchamerica.applytojob.com/apply/JlR5zr/Security-Research-Engineer-Security)

* System Security Engineers: [https://samsungresearchamerica.applytojob.com/apply/Sqq0O3/S...](https://samsungresearchamerica.applytojob.com/apply/Sqq0O3/System-Software-Engineer-Rkp)

* Software Engineers across the Android device stack, Web/Cloud Engineers, Product/Program Managers, QA Engineers: [https://samsungresearchamerica.applytojob.com/apply/UOlBRT/S...](https://samsungresearchamerica.applytojob.com/apply/UOlBRT/Software-Engineer-Knox-And-Pay)

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC Core; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer?s...](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer?source=HN)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 550K data scientists. Now also building a sharing-and-
collaboration platform (closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/scripts](https://www.kaggle.com/scripts))

Particularly interesting opportunity for software engineers looking for
exposure to data science/machine learning.

Three of our engineers have come via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very
seriously.

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA or Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-Time
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/)

We're a YC company looking to hire engineers #2-5. We're building the
subscription management platform. You may have seen us on HN a while back.
This is a great opportunity to make a big impact at the company.

We're looking for front-end, full-stack, and back-end. If back-end, it'd be
great if you could wear multiple hats for now, including assisting with ops-
like duties. Experience scaling large-scale webapps/services is a huge plus.
Experience in data science / data analysis is a huge plus.

Stack: React, Relay, Node.JS, Postgres. Open to other stacks for back-end, as
most of the back-end is in event-driven background jobs.

If you're smart and love solving problems, email me: jobs+hn@truebill.com

------
bjimines
Millennium Health | San Diego, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | DevOps, Full-Stack,
Front-End

We’re building the next generation of medical testing solutions including
consumer-focused pharmacognetics.

We're looking for software engineers that are passionate about the craft. Tech
Meetups, Slack channels, and clearly ycombinator are favorite places to visit.

Ideal candidates are inquisitive, analytical and excited by prospects of
green-fields. Nearly a year into our waterfall detox, we’ve embraced new
development frameworks (Agile/Scrum, DevOps), re-envisioned the application
architecture (microservices) and preparing to implement new technologies
(ASP.NET Core 1.0 on Linux + Docker, Angular 2, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Amazon
Web Services).

If you’ve always wanted an opportunity to join a revolution, we’d love to
talk. Email ben(dot)Jimines(at)millenniumhealth(dot)com or
christian(dot)peth(at)millenniumhealth(dot)com

------
phish
Shore | Munich, Germany | English | Full time | VISA | Onsite.

We're looking for Senior Ruby developers.

As far as the Ruby side of things go we have a "microservice" oriented
architecture with services built using Sinatra or Rails. We make extensive use
of PostgreSQL and like our code fast and clean.

Job description:
[http://www.shore.com/career/job?gh_jid=83178](http://www.shore.com/career/job?gh_jid=83178)

If you're looking for a job in Munich please reach out to me at
dylan.johnston@shore.com. I'm one of the developers so if you've got questions
let me know!

We're also hiring for Android, iOS, and Frontend. Check out our jobs page at
[http://www.shore.com/career/job](http://www.shore.com/career/job)

[http://shore.com](http://shore.com)

------
fny
Win-Win | Full Time | UI/UX Designer, Lead iOS, Lead Android | Onsite or
Remote

Fantasy sports where athletes and celebs host contests to raise money for
charity and fans win insane experiences (e.g. Dinner with Russell Wilson and
Ciara.)

We're only a few months young and _hauling ass_. We're NFLPA supported. We've
got locker room access and participation from top NFL players. Voted #1 most
innovative fantasy sports business by Fantasy Sports Trade Assoc after
pitching in front of 450+ members and Mark Cuban. We recently won STRVs pitch
competition, gaining us 3 full-time engineers for 3 months.

We're launching this upcoming NFL season, and we're looking for the following
full time hires:

\- Head of product, UI/UX designer

\- Lead Android developer

\- Lead iOS developer

\- If you're interested and have other technical chops, feel free to get in
touch.

Drop me a line: faraz [at] winwinfantasy [dot] com

(Note our branding/landing is still very much MVP.)

------
chrishar
Red Ivy Capital | Founding Full Stack Engineer | Stamford, CT or US REMOTE

Red Ivy is a quantitative trading firm (CTA) focused on fully automated
trading strategies to deliver uniquely uncorrelated returns for our clients.
We’re a high energy, distributed team with passion for the intellectual
challenge that the financial markets provide. The firm currently has 5
employees (including 3 devs), and is running trading strategies in Europe, the
US and Japan with approx. $40M under management. That said, we’re still
bootstrapping and in self-funded startup mode. All employees have substantial
equity and you would be the same. This opportunity is not for everyone, but
we’re on the verge of breakout and the rewards may be VERY substantial.

We give strong preference to those with financial market experience (or strong
passion) over engineers with no experience or interest in the financial
markets. If you want a front-row seat to how professional money management and
automated futures trading happens in 2016, this is it.

We’re looking for a well rounded full stack engineer that’s comfortable in the
database, PHP code, or can bust out some basic web UI as required. Our stack
is: Linux / Apache / MySQL / PHP / Bootstrap / Angular, with a little .NET /
C# / C++ / Python (machine learning) thrown in for good measure. Our primary
need is on the Linux/Apache stack, but broader experience is always a plus.

We need someone that takes ownership over what they’re working on, and can
work independently to bring projects to closure. PS, like many posters here,
we don't really care where you went to school or what other companies you've
worked for either. We care about passion and pride in your work.

Our process: Skype chat with selected candidates, one technical interview
(discussion), 1-2 follow-on interviews with other founders. Interested? Send
me a resume/Linked-In/Git or anything else that introduces who you are and
what you do: chrishar -=at=- redivycap -=dot=- com

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools to simplify the translation of applications.

As our 6th team member, you'll have full control over large parts of our
product. You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits
(details on our jobs page). Apply: Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.
    
    

[https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

------
edawerd
Gusto - VISA, ONSITE (SF or Denver)

Gusto is building dead-simple, delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software
for small businesses.

In only 3.5 years, we've grown to process nationwide payroll for more than
30,000 companies, process $15B+ in payments, and recently added health
insurance and workers compensation insurance.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a team of
super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineers. You
can read more about us on our engineering blog:

[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript,
Backbone.js, and React.js.

We have openings to work in Payroll, Benefits, HR, or growth

Apply online here! [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or
email me directly.

~~~
suprithams
Hey, I am interested in the position and my email is suprithams1@gmail.com

------
JulietteM
BetterHelp / Sunnyvale, CA / Full-time, Onsite / Sponsorship for H1B

BetterHelp is the world’s largest online counseling platform. We provide easy,
private, and affordable access to a licensed therapist, through a computer,
tablet, or smartphone. We're a 17 person startup where you'll enjoy a bigger
job, more impact, faster growth and more satisfying work. Excellent benefits
like a close team, free lunches, happy hours, team building events, & strong
ownership in your role.

This is a fast paced startup environment; quick iterations & continuous
experiments. A good match for this environment are people who are smart, self
directed, care about product, care about quality, and are ambitious!

Interview process: phone screen w/recruiter --> phone screen w/hiring mgr -->
onsite interview --> final onsite interview

Now hiring for multiple roles:

\- UX Developer/Web Designer
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/259077](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/259077)

\- Cyber Security
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/268448](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/268448)

\- Online Marketing / PPC
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/70022](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/70022)

\- QA/Web Developer (dual role)
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/258308](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/258308)

\- Full-Stack
[https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/94266](https://betterhelp.workable.com/jobs/94266)

\--> Apply online, or email me directly: juliette@betterhelp.com

Look forward to hearing from you!

~~~
hash2016
I am interested. Sending you my resume.

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) |
Westlake, OH & Phoenix, AZ | Full-Time | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. We’re hiring
more than 400 positions in 2016. If you’re interested in filling one of them,
apply to one of our positions. If all you’ve heard about us is that we have
two slides and free pop, then you’re missing what really makes Hyland
different. That stuff is cool, but what really matters in a job isn’t whether
you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters is that we give our employees
fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Junior API Analyst - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2081/junior-api-analys...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2081/junior-api-analyst/job)

* Software Engineer, LawLogix (Phoenix) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer%2c-lawlogix/job)

* Security Engineer - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1878/security-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1878/security-engineer/job)

* DICOM Software Developer - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-de...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-developer/job)

All job listings: [https://careers-hyland.icims.com](https://careers-
hyland.icims.com)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
tedroden
Fancy Hands | [https://www.fancyhands.com](https://www.fancyhands.com) | New
York City - Full Time (onsite)

Fancy Hands is a personal assistant service. We've had a lot of good press,
we're growing and we need some help.

We're looking to hire a python programmer to work on our back end. The ideal
candidate would become our head of engineering.

Specific details: [https://www.fancyhands.com/jobs/python-app-
dev](https://www.fancyhands.com/jobs/python-app-dev)

We're also hiring front end developers:
[https://www.fancyhands.com/jobs/frontend-
web](https://www.fancyhands.com/jobs/frontend-web)

Fancy Hands is a small, profitable company trying to change the way people
work. We'll won't call you a guru, ninja, or rockstar

------
mase
UpCounsel | San Francisco, CA (no remote) | Full Time

UpCounsel is on a mission to make the legal experience remarkable for
businesses. We provide businesses with an alternative to expensive and slow
law firms through an online marketplace and an all-star virtual lawyer
community. UpCounsel is working with thousands of entrepreneurs and companies
to increase the quality and speed of legal services, while dramatically
reducing costs. When businesses can access great legal services, they make
better decisions and can grow their business with confidence.

HIRING for Full Stack Engineers:
[https://www.upcounsel.com/careers/97856](https://www.upcounsel.com/careers/97856)

And other roles as well:
[https://www.upcounsel.com/careers](https://www.upcounsel.com/careers)

------
hectormalot
IPsoft | Cognitive Implementation Engineer | NYC or Amsterdam | ONSITE

The implementation engineering team is responsible for aligning our
breakthrough cognitive solution (Amelia) with client requirements and
expectations. The Implementation Engineer will implement all of the Cognitive
modules as well as integrate and automate backend business processes to offer
a complete solution for our clients

The cognitive division is growing fast and we're looking for someone who loves
to rapidly create new functionality for our clients.

Interview process is a phone interview followed by an on-site discussion.

For your application it is best to reach out through our website. Feel free to
mention HN: [http://www.ipsoft.com/careers/](http://www.ipsoft.com/careers/)

For more information, feel free to contact me directly: dennis dot dereus at
ipsoft dot com

------
sar415a
Stormpath | San Mateo, CA | [https://stormpath.com](https://stormpath.com) |
Full-time | Onsite Position: Software Engineer Stormpath is an authentication
and user management service that helps developers quickly and securely build
web and mobile applications. Come join a team where you can have huge impact!
We're looking for a versatile Software Engineer to work primarily with Java,
Spring Boot, Cassandra, Elastic Search, Samza, and Kafka.

We hire smart, fun, humble, and passionate people who love what they do and
deliver quality work. We're trying to achieve something great, with great
people. [https://angel.co/stormpath](https://angel.co/stormpath) Interested?
Apply through our website or e-mail me directly: sarah@stormpath.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers & project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA for British
passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 6yr old, 110 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, and a number of startups.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billions people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

~~~
jasoncartwright
Also, but probably not that relevant to HN, a Director of Business Development
in London.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/director-of-business-development-
londo...](https://p.ota.to/jobs/director-of-business-development-london/)

------
amirk041
Xilinx | San Jose, CA | ONSITE | Full-time We are looking for a python
developer to help take our testing infrastructure to the next level and to
help our software engineers and test engineers get the most out of what we
provide. The test infrastructure supports hundreds of users across sites
around the world. The ideal candidate would possess the following: * 3+ years
industry experience * Strong problem solving and programming skills * Fluent
in Python * Comfortable in other scripting language (perl, bash) * Good
written and verbal communication skills * Experience with testing and test
automation ([http://xilinx.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-
software...](http://xilinx.referrals.selectminds.com/jobs/senior-software-
engineer-2172))

------
arunmib
RideCell(YC W12) - Android Engineer - San Francisco, CA

RideCell is reimagining and re-architecting transportation in cities,
communities, and on campuses across the world. Our software platform automates
some of the hardest operational tasks involved in running a transportation
system such as matching supply to dynamic demand, efficient dispatch and
routing, and combining multiple service models such as on-demand, fixed-route,
car-sharing, and beyond.

We are a small team with big personalities and big goals!

Learn more at [http://ridecell.com](http://ridecell.com)

About You:

    
    
        * B.S. or M.S. Computer Science or related experience
    
        * 3+ years of object-oriented software development experience
    
        * 2+ years mobile application development at the user interface and system levels
    
        * Proficient knowledge of the android SDK
    
        * Gradle build system expert & ability to maintain multi flavor project
    
        * Proficiency with Google API's (maps, places, gcm most important)
    
        * Knowledge of RESTful implementation in android and communicating with backend API's
    
        * Proficiency with android lifecycle events in activities and fragments
    
        * At least 1 application in the Play Store
    
        * Must be willing to work on-site in our San Francisco office
    

Great to Have:

    
    
        * Knowledge with 3rd party injection libs (android annotations, butterknife, dagger etc...)
    
        * Knowledge of android development patterns, preferebly MVP or MVVP
    
        * Knowledge of websockets
    
        * Other languages to know (python, js, cocoa, swift, c++)
    

Next Steps: To get started, apply at
[http://ridecell.com/careers.html](http://ridecell.com/careers.html) or email
us at jobs@ridecell.com with your resume. If you can include a link to your
GitHub / code samples and/or links to any deployed software you've worked on,
we'll prioritize the conversation.

------
antognini
Persyst ([http://www.persyst.com](http://www.persyst.com)) | San Diego, CA |
ONSITE | Full-time | Software Engineer

Persyst is the worldwide leader in EEG software. Our software is used daily by
thousands of neurologists at hundreds of hospitals around the world. We have
pioneered the use of digital signal processing and neural networks in order to
remove artifacts and interpret EEG data. Now we are looking for an additional
software engineer to help develop the next generation of tools with the
ultimate goal of replacing the routine human interpretation of EEG data. We
are a small company (15 employees) that has been around since 1987 with stable
and growing revenue.

Our software is written primarily in C++ and C#, but experience in those
languages is not required. Please contact us at jobs@persyst.com.

------
ceelee
HipLead.com | San Francisco, CA | full-time

At HipLead, we’re building a sales data platform for the 21st Century: take
large amounts of data, distill it into hyper-relevance, and integrate it with
the tools modern sales and marketing organizations use. The result: less busy
and more productive teams.

We're looking for a Senior Software Engineer to take a lead in this
development and work directly with the director of engineering as well as
various people in product, operations and sales (beta users) to help define
and build our software.

Python and Postgres experience is a must. Experience with Django, Docker, AWS
and big data is a plus.

Please apply via Angelist: [https://angel.co/hiplead/jobs/140491-senior-
software-enginee...](https://angel.co/hiplead/jobs/140491-senior-software-
engineer-full-stack)

------
venacareers
Java Back-end Developer | VENA SOLUTIONS | TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building the backbone for the Vena platform,
building REST web services with a very modern Java 8 backend stack.

We’re seeking innovative, analytical software engineers with an aptitude for
big data, machine learning and server-side development who love to be
continually challenged to create scalable and performant code.

You will work with a team of passionate, talented software engineers who love
solving hard problems to build highly scalable web services, real-time
systems, resilient services and so much more.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[https://bit.ly/1V544wW](https://bit.ly/1V544wW)

------
tekklloneer
Credit Karma | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time | Engineering, Data
Science, Marketing We want to help people take charge of their finances. We
start by giving them free access to their credit information so they know
where they stand. Then, we offer up tools and education to help them
understand their options and gain the confidence to move forward.

We usually start with a phone screen + coderpad, then move onto onsite
technical interview. We're currently looking for analytics, engineering
(backend, Android, and iOS), and much much more.

[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)
[https://jobs.lever.co/creditkarma?lever-
via=5RaY2kdm2v](https://jobs.lever.co/creditkarma?lever-via=5RaY2kdm2v)

------
qardio-stars
Qardio | VP OF OPERATIONS | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time

Help make healthcare great! Join the Qardio team and help us make heart health
better and cheaper for everyone. If you love working with and integrated
hardware/app/cloud platform and seeing the fruit of your work shipping to the
shelves of major retailers, get in touch. We are looking for:

* VP of Operations, San Francisco, CA

* VP of Engineering, San Francisco, CA

* Embedded Software Engineers, San Francisco, CA

* Analog Electronic Engineers, San Francisco, CA

* Digital Electronic Engineers, San Francisco, CA

* Technical Writers, San Francisco, CA

* Product Designers, San Francisco, CA

[https://www.getqardio.com](https://www.getqardio.com) Our offices are in
downtown SF.

Email stars at getqardio.com to apply, or visit
[https://www.getqardio.com/careers/](https://www.getqardio.com/careers/)

------
kenips
Planswell | planswell.ca | Senior full-stack developer | Fulltime ONSITE |
Toronto ON, Canada

Planswell is a new FinTech startup based in Toronto aiming to deliver
financial planning at scale.

What we're doing at Planswell is incredibly valuable to Canadian families. 95%
of Canadians, because they are not yet wealthy, don't have access to quality
financial planning. And we can give it to them, without human error or bias.
And to deliver that, we've got some really compelling technology and and
design challenges that are going to be lots of fun to tackle.

We’re currently forming our core team and we’d love to talk to you if you’re
excited about:

• helping Canadians to live better

• being an early employee of a _well funded_ startup

• solving problems in creative ways

• using developer friendly languages and frameworks such as Ruby, Elixir,
Ember and React

Please PM me if interested and I can’t wait to hear from you!

------
runningskull
Rafflecopter | Sr. UI Engineer (Clojurescript) | Boulder or Remote

Looking for someone with a deep knowledge of ClojureScript - and the browser
environment in general - who can help build and evolve (and open source) our
internal reagent-powered UI toolkit. Should be able to blur the line between
frontend/backend development - care about getting small UI details right and
not be afraid of diving into to server-side Clojure when the need arises.
Bonus points for experience w/ a variety of past/present UI toolsets &
techniques.

We're a small, smart team/company run by developers & we care a _lot_ about UI
development. You'll be hard-pressed to find a team more dedicated to making a
great product, or an environment more amicable to this kind of work.

Email me (ceo, product/ui lead) directly: jr@rafflecopter.com

------
shaimq
The Voleon Group | Berkeley, CA | Onsite | Full-time

Voleon Capital Management LP is a science-driven systematic trading firm,
built on the principle that statistical machine learning provides the best
solutions to the scientific problems we must solve.

We are actively seeking a Database Architect to join our team. We seek
candidates with a passion for building out automated, maintainable
infrastructure that is flexible in serving the needs of a dynamic team of
software, research and systems engineers. Someone with an eye for detail, and
who has a solid grasp of the revolution currently happening within the IT and
database administration community.

We've had great success and are getting big fast.

To see all current openings and apply:
[http://www.voleon.com/apply/](http://www.voleon.com/apply/)

------
rjspotter
Apartment Therapy Media | Backend Engineer (Rails) | REMOTE

If you're tired of commuting into an office just so you can put on headphones
and try to ignore everyone.

If you want to see your work actually make it into the world and be seen by
10s of Millions

If you're tired of working with a bunch of "Heros" who think it's some kind of
honor to sleep under their desk and keep chasing the next crisis

Check us out [http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/were-hiring-backend-
develope...](http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/were-hiring-backend-developer-
rails-229527) We are a 100% remote Product team. Our app serves 10s of
millions of uniques per month and we do whatever we know to be the best so
that we can go home on time and trust the app to be stable.

We use a blind interview process until after the coding challenge.

------
lauram427
Bluebeam Software’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. As part of
the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop customer-
centric applications.

We are hiring for our Pasadena headquarters and remote offices in Boston, San
Diego, and Chicago:

•Lead Developers (2)

•Sr. Web Application Developers

•Sr. Frontend developers

•Developers for our Xamarin / Mobile and Mac teams

Learn more about these and other opportunities here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

And more about our culture here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/culture](http://careers.bluebeam.com/culture)

Please apply through the appropriate posting or reach out to
laura.marks@bluebeam.com.

~~~
jeff303
So these are not actually rem0te, which has a very specific meaning and which
people filter on. These are ONSITE Pasadena, Boston, San Diego, and Chicago.

------
shutty
Findify | EU, Remote | full-time

We are looking for a junior to mid-level Frontend developer to join our
stellar engineering team and help us bring our offering to the next level.
Findify is an intelligent, on-site search engine for online stores, and we’re
making search smarter. We are using machine learning and big data to provide
accurate & relevant search results. By improving product findability, end-
consumers can find what they’re looking for, and we can help online merchants
increase their revenue between 10-30%. Our engineering environment

What we’re looking for: The most important thing we are looking for in a
candidate is proven passion for programming and problem solving: a
Github/Stackoverflow account, an interesting project you can share, or a blog
you write will go a long way. We are a distributed team, so you can work from
anywhere you want, as long as it’s 2 hours +/\- from GMT+2. (The timezone is
an important requirement for us at this stage) It’s really important to us
that you have the ability to adapt to the company’s work processes using the
agile-scrum methodology, and using tools such as Trello and Slack. Not only
because of our remote working culture, but even more so because of this, you
need to be really awesome at communicating, and to be organized and self-
driven. Oh, and you need to want to have fun.

The basics: – HTML5, CSS3 – SASS or LESS – Experience with responsive design –
Angular.js, React.js – Git – Good eye for design

Beyond the basics (what would really impress us): – Understand the difference
between two-way and one-way UI data binding – Understand commonJS modules
and/or ES6 modules – Understand passing by value/reference in JS – Experience
with Typescript

To apply for this position If you’re interested in joining our team, and you
have the skills, please get in touch with your CV and work samples! Also, be
sure to give us an idea of what kind of person you are in addition to your
skills, because cultural fit is as important to us as your front end
development abilities! JoinUs+Frontend@findify.io

~~~
sorinpnt
Hello. I sent you an e-mail in regards to the application, where I attached my
CV. Please feel free to contact me for any discussion.

------
altryne1
Fundbox | [https://fundbox.com](https://fundbox.com) | Full-time Onsite |
Back-end Engineer | SF

Come work in a great company, with more then 100M in funding and numerous
prizes in the industry of Fintech.

Be one of the first engineers in SF, basically a startup within a start up!

We're looking for the first back end engineer in our branch new SF R&D branch,
to help develop the new product of the company. Duties will involve creating a
back end infrastructure from scratch, optimizing for performance, working
tightly with the product team and influencing the newest products of the
company.

We're a python shop, but experience with specifically python is not 100%
required as long as you're experienced enough to start running with it.

Let me know if you're interested, let's talk. alex@fundbox.com

------
bbgm
Amazon Web Services

Seattle, WA | FULL TIME | ONSITE | Relocation possible

I am looking for engineers that have (at least) 3-5 years experience with
building, operating, and scaling complex distributed systems. Hands on
experience with building cluster management systems and job schedulers is a
huge plus. If you really care about the end user experience, even better. This
role is for a new project within the EC2 Container Services team. The team is
small but will grow quickly over the next several months. Expect to work with
engineers who love building services and designing APIs, and with highly
customer-focused and super technical product managers.

You should expect to solve a written problem (administered remotely) + an
onsite interview with 4-5 interviewers.

My contact info is in my profile. Happy to answer clarifying questions as
well.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for three years now, our business
fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a number of open
positions:

1) We're aggressively hiring a City Manager for our San Francisco operation.
This person should have strong analytical skills coupled with the ability to
manage a large and growing team of drivers and associates. This role is also
responsible for business development and managing the profitability of our San
Francisco regional operations. This is a prestigious role, and a significant
opportunity!

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/sf-city-
manager/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/sf-city-manager/)

2) We are also seeking Marketing Managers specializing on either Brand or User
Acquisition. (or both!) The ideal candidates would have a good eye for the
kind of marketing that would improve our brand, and experience creating and
managing performance marketing and/or content marketing campaigns. Since we're
a growing consumer business, this is a great role for someone who wants to
manage a significant advertising budget over multiple mediums and ad networks.

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-
ua/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-ua/)

[https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-
brand/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-brand/)

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time Position with the Engineering
Team:

We are looking for an Engineering Lead - Test Automation

+professional experience with functional, integration, and unit testing
frameworks such as Selenium or PHPUnit

\+ Experience developing testing plans

+Competency in multiple programming languages

+Comfortable working with the linux command line

+Experience with continuous integration and delivery pipelines

+Experience with testing mobile applications a plus

About Tradesy:

Tradesy is a marketplace with a current focus on high end fashion. We're
looking for an experienced test automation engineer that can lead our test
automation efforts! This position will focus on a range of software testing
from functional and integration testing all the way to performance and load
testing. There will also be strong ownership over continuous integration,
continuous delivery, and release management.

------
jdqsl
Vela - Seniorlink | Software Engineer | Springfield, NJ (Onsite) | Full-time

We are a small team committed to helping caregivers take care of their loved
ones. We are building a technology stack to assist with care and
collaboration.

Our stack consists of rails, react, and java running on linux within aws.
Collaboration includes messaging, voice, and video (webrtc). The platform is
web based including native mobile clients. Other technology includes
postgresql, redis, and ansible.

We are looking for both backend and frontend software engineers with several
years of experience.

The typical hiring process consists of a short screen, 45 min technical call,
and an onsite interview.

[http://www.seniorlink.com/innovation/vela](http://www.seniorlink.com/innovation/vela)

contact: jobs at alwaysreach dot net

------
PelotonCycle
Peloton Cycle | NYC, NY | Onsite | Full-time
|[https://www.pelotoncycle.com](https://www.pelotoncycle.com)

At Peloton we are changing the way people get fit by delivering live-streaming
indoor cycling classes to the most advanced indoor bike.

Some recent press about us: [http://www.inc.com/magazine/201605/kris-
frieswick/peloton-st...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201605/kris-
frieswick/peloton-studio-cycling-home-fitness.html)

We are actively looking for: * Software Engineer (Python) -
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218650](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218650)

* Frontend Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218794](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218794)

* iOS Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/215924](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/215924)

* Android Engineer - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218049](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218049)

* Software Engineer (DevOps) - [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/ovb7Zfww)

* Data Engineer- [https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218812](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers/218812)

More info:
[https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers](https://www.pelotoncycle.com/company/careers)
or just shoot us an email jobs@pelotoncycle.com

------
danielamc
Uken Games |Downtown Toronto| Onsite | Full-time

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
ropiku
Envoy - San Francisco (onsite and remote friendly)

Envoy is a beautiful, modern visitor sign in system for the iPad. Collect
visitor information along with support for signing NDAs, printing badges, or
automatically sending SMSs to their hosts. It's visitor management re-
imagined.

We're looking for iOS and Rails engineers. We want people who use the right
tool for the job. It's not always about perfect code, and it's not always
about hitting deadlines; we look for a healthy balance of both.

We're a small but growing team. This is a great place to learn, grow and
participate first hand in something that’s going to be huge.

More details at [https://envoy.co/jobs/](https://envoy.co/jobs/)

Reach out to jobs@envoy.co or see my profile if you're interested !

------
jeragunter
IUGO Mobile Entertainment|Software Engineer-C++ Vancouver, Canada |Full-
time/VISA/ONSITE

Responsibilities Develop games for the iOS and Android platforms, Collaborate
with a multi-disciplinary team of programmers, artists, producers, and
designers, Develop tools to support mobile game development and other
interventions, Program games and applications in C/C++, Obj-C, Java, Xcode,
Android SDK and our proprietary mobile platform

Requirements 2-3+ year of professional development with iOS/Android, 3-5+
years of relevant professional development experience Expert in C/C++, Obj-C,
Java, Xcode, and Android SDK Strong foundation in logic, computer science, and
mathematics, including areas such as algorithms, optimization, and
vector/matrix/3D math

Email Jera: jera.gunter@iugome.com

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
INTERNS & working students ONSITE, especially:

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Webapp Engineering (Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction already

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Come see us at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform to take the pain out of home
remodeling and construction projects. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month).
Come join our awesome team in our beautiful office in SoMa. We're looking for
talented engineers, writers, and operations roles.

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to ping me directly
with questions (dlee at …).

------
jchung
CareerVillage.org | Palo Alto | Full-time | ONSITE

Role: Product Designer (Strategy/UX/UI)

We're transforming how young people prepare for careers.

CareerVillage.org is an EdTech non-profit that crowdsources career advice for
young people. Our crowd is made up of volunteers from all industries and
fields who answer students' career questions. By making it easy for volunteers
to give advice from their computer or mobile phone, we're making mentorship
scalable and unlocking a whole new way for young people to prepare for their
futures.

Job post: [https://angel.co/l/KMkQf](https://angel.co/l/KMkQf) (Interview
process: 1 phone screen, 1 afternoon for portfolio review + in-person
interviews, and 1-2 short phone calls with board members)

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for an entry-level web developer to redesign our site. We do not
require a college degree and we also do not require previous professional
experience. See the relevant link at
[http://www.docspot.com/jobs](http://www.docspot.com/jobs)

We simplify the search for doctors. Our mission is to help people make better
decisions, in part by bringing transparency to the healthcare industry. We've
gotten beyond ramen-profitability and we're looking to expand the team.

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. Typically, there
are at most two rounds of interviews, including some basic coding questions.

------
whockey
Plaid.com | Software Engineer, Data Engineer, Product Manager, Designer, or
Product Support Engineer | Remote or Onsite (San Francisco). More at
[https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers)

Hey all co-founder of Plaid here. We’re working to democratize financial
services by enabling anyone to hook up to their users (or their own) bank
accounts. We're live with the top 15 banks in the US - you can check out our
docs here ([https://plaid.com/docs](https://plaid.com/docs)). We help power
some amazing companies like Venmo, Stripe, charity:water, Coinbase and Capital
One.

Feel free to email me at william[at]plaid.com or jobs[at]plaid.com if you're
interested.

------
borgel
Mindtribe | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite Like hacking on hardware &
enjoy a variety of challenges? We are a small (~35 person) engineering
consulting company composed of people who take an agile approach to solving
tough interdisciplinary engineering problems.

Nobody sees the kind of variety that we do. Working at Mindtribe is being
immersed in a constant stream of projects across different industries using
different technologies. You will learn. A lot. About everything. Mindtribers
are not just versatile within their own fields – “firmware” engineers work
with everything from 8-bit micros to embedded Linux to smartphones – we also
have EE’s driving SolidWorks, ME’s developing iOS apps, and FW engineers
laying out PCB’s. You’ll iterate through many careers-worth of projects and
solutions faster than you thought possible.

Our specialty is consumer electronics and connected devices. Past projects
include the Tesla Roadster, Square Reader and Stand, Adobe Ink and Slide
([http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-
slide.html](http://www.adobe.com/products/ink-and-slide.html)), and the
Verdigris building management system
([http://verdigris.co/](http://verdigris.co/)).

We're looking for: * Senior Electrical -
[http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-
senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/electrical-engineer-senior)

* Senior Mechanical - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/mechanical-engineer-senior)

* Senior Firmware - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-senior](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/firmware-engineer-senior)

* Technician - [http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician](http://www.mindtribe.com/jobs/technician)

------
bentlegen
Sentry | [http://getsentry.com](http://getsentry.com) | Full-time in San
Francisco

Come help us develop our open source exception monitoring service:
[http://github.com/getsentry/sentry](http://github.com/getsentry/sentry).

Sentry is a small team (just 13 people) with a beloved product, a long list of
notable customers, strong and growing revenue, and a commitment to open
source.

We've just opened up positions for a bunch of important roles:

* Node.js Engineer

* Mobile Platform Lead

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Support Engineer

* Product Engineer (Front-end, React)

* Customer Success

* Community and Events

You can find more about our roles here:
[http://getsentry.com/jobs](http://getsentry.com/jobs), or reach out to me
directly to find out more: ben (at) getsentry.com.

------
joemountain
Pico Digital | Onsite in San Diego, CA | full-time mid-career and entry level

We build television cable head-end systems using C++11 and embedded Linux
platforms. Our current major technology development is the PD1600 platform
([http://www.picodigital.com/product-
details.php?ID=PD1600](http://www.picodigital.com/product-
details.php?ID=PD1600)), which is a 16-blade system networked with a 48-port
Gigabit Ethernet switch and a lot of FPGAs and additional processors. We move
lots of video around over RF (cables) in several formats and IP
(UDP/Ethernet).

At Pico, we have a preference for hands-dirty C/C++(11) programmers, but also
like polyglots.

If interested, please email jobs@picodigital.com and mention hacker news.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think
GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app
because it helps them build real things more efficiently.

By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on
interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our
engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be
huge!

We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web, iOS,
Windows.

We’re also looking for QA Automation engineers, data scientists and
engineering managers. You can see our job postings and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd)

------
wschroed
The McDonnell Genome Institute at Washington University | St. Louis, MO |
Full-time | ONSITE

I am looking for a non-entry level software developer to join my
Applications/LIMS team at the McDonnell Genome Institute! We are currently
working on projects in the areas of cloud storage, cloud compute, high-speed
data transfer, and laboratory automation. If you are interested, please search
for job 33387 at [https://jobs.wustl.edu/](https://jobs.wustl.edu/), and apply
through the system. They will pass along the information, and I will email
you. Naturally, I'll answer questions here, too.

The interview process is the application, a work sample test plus phone
interview to cover the test, and a tour of the lab.

------
chris1tava
Timehop is hiring | NYC | timehop.com | Full-time | On site

What: Senior iOS and Backend Engineers. I'm Chris, VP Software Engineering at
Timehop. We're a small team (15), with millions of very happy users who enjoy
working on a fun product. The iOS codebase is written in ReactiveCocoa, with a
modular architecture, and more Swift structs and protocols every day. Our
backend is hiring for Go developers, but all smart people are welcome. We run
on AWS, Aurora, and the work is almost entirely work in Go. Hiring process: A
pretty quick coding exercise, which you can take your time with, followed by
coming in to meet the team, so we can to get to know you, and more importantly
so you can get to know us.

If you’d like to find out more, contact me at ctava@timehop.com!

------
venacareers
API Microservices Developer | VENA SOLUTIONS | TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building services and APIs to support and improve
customer experiences with Vena.

In this role, you will have ownership over your projects to write code with
the freedom to explore new tools, techniques, and languages that interest you.
You will resolve problems that affect how businesses make sense of their data
and enhance Vena’s platform by implementing new APIs and services to be
consumed by our broad customer base.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/1Ma2F5E](http://bit.ly/1Ma2F5E)

------
ltrecruit
​Lending Tree, Inc. | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE |
[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com)

Email us at: jobs@lendingtree.com

Must be local or willing to relocate

Who we are:

LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools, advice, products
and services for critical transactions and financial decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Back-end Developers:

You're a crackshot in your back-end language of choice. Our system matches
users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time. Needless to say,
we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot. Our backend
systems are written in C#, Java using Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You might
know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to learn.
Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. You understand
algorithms matter. You also understand sloppy database access could make that
ugly n^2 algorithm look absolutely blazing fast.

You love to code. You've built stuff. Stuff you can show us. Stuff you can't
wait to show us. You know the right technology implemented the right way
matters.

We're looking for both Senior and Junior back-end engineers. If you're a
Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've
scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users.

If you're a Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. You're
smart, You're passionate, and most of all you can't wait to get started. (New
grads please apply!)

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC. If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
christianh
Cobalt.io | San Francisco, CA | Lead Developer |
[https://cobalt.io](https://cobalt.io) | Onsite | Visa

Cobalt connects security researchers with modern companies who need their
applications security tested. We're a small team with our platform built in
Ruby on Rails – you'll have a lot of ownership, responsibility, and chances to
learn. We'll do a quick video call, invite you onsite, you'll do a take-home
task, we'll discuss the task together, then we decide.

Full stack Rails Developer: [https://angel.co/cobalt-io/jobs/22885-full-stack-
ruby-on-rai...](https://angel.co/cobalt-io/jobs/22885-full-stack-ruby-on-
rails-engineer)

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Frontend; Product Management | San Francisco [ONSITE]

Angaza enables off-grid energy in emerging markets: build a better product
during the day, and more families can turn on electricity for the first time
that night.

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl..).

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-
developer/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/frontend-developer/)

\- [http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/product-
manager/](http://www.angazadesign.com/jobs/product-manager/)

------
mattbooy
Phantom | [http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land) | London | Developers
(front and backend) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Phantom is an exciting creative agency based in Old Street. We are expanding
our team and have a number of vacancies for both Python and JavaScript
developers. We really value creativity and the ability to find unique
solutions to everyday problems. A small sample of the technologies, languages
and frameworks we use include AngularJS, Three.js, Django, Python and Google
App Engine.

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information.

------
neelandsheel
Designers or Developers | Stealth Analytic and Visualization Platform | Onsite
Washington, DC | Full Time

Technologies: CSS, Javascript (Angular), or Java

Need Expert Level CSS Wizards, Front-End Developers, or Back-End Developers to
help customize a new Data Visualization Platform.

Email me at neelorsheel [at] gmail [dot] com

------
jfeintuch
Flatiron Health – New York, NY – onsite – full-time – visa transfer available

We're a well-funded ($190 million series C) and fast-growing startup, looking
for great software engineers and engineering managers to help us make a
difference in the fight against cancer.

A quick video about us:
[https://vimeo.com/147519737](https://vimeo.com/147519737)

Our new engineering blog:
[http://flatiron.engineering/](http://flatiron.engineering/)

To apply: [http://grnh.se/ndlph4](http://grnh.se/ndlph4)

Interview process: Skype coding interview (in the language of your choice),
On-site

(we may begin with an online coding challenge for junior candidates or other
special cases)

------
m1117
Sonar | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

[https://www.sendsonar.com](https://www.sendsonar.com) =
[:rapidly_growing_startup, :San_Francisco, :seed stage, :Solid_revenue,
:fun_team, :messaging_platform]

Positions: Full-stack / senior rails / js engineers. Stack: Rails, React.
[https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs](https://angel.co/sonar-5/jobs)

Interview process:

1\. phone screen 2\. Onsite interview/video call with puzzles 3\. Followup

Further description:

generate_cool_description(:cool_buzzwords, words_like([:challenges, :robust,
:mission, :innovate, :meaningful_impact]))

checkout_our_website(:right_now,
'[https://www.sendsonar.com'](https://www.sendsonar.com'))

apply_for_a_job(:also_right_now)

------
cmontpetit
8D Technologies Inc. | Montreal, QC, Canada | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://www.8d.com](https://www.8d.com)

Position: Experienced Android/Java software developer Domain: City Bike
Sharing Systems

As part of the company that supplies the technology that drives the Bike
Sharing Systems in cities such as Montreal, London, NYC, etc, our team is
responsible for the applications running in the bike stations on street. As an
Android developer on our team, you would work on a tablet app that interacts
with those stations over Bluetooth LE. Willingness to also get involved on the
station app development would also be helpful.

If interested, send an email to jobs (at) 8d (dot) com

PS: The job is in Montreal and you must be able to interact in French.

------
jwigg
SugarCRM | ONSITE NYC; Cupertino; Hong Kong; Munich; London; Mexico City |
Fulltime

SugarCRM is hiring for a variety of positions, both technical and otherwise,
in a number of locations. You can see all our open positions here:
[http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr](http://jobvite.com/m?3ZlTshwr)

I've been at Sugar for a nearly 4 years now and it's honestly the best job
I've ever had. If you have any questions about working here, feel free to
email me at jwigglesworth@sugarcrm.com ; put "Hacker News" in your subject
line so that I actually see your email. Please note, I am not part of the
hiring process, just a member of the team trying to get the word out.

Please, no recruiters or placement agencies.

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | QA Engineer | Chicago (ONSITE)

Company:

We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to changing
the landscape of digital education. We work hard, eat well, and have lots of
fun. We work at BenchPrep because we love it.

We are looking for QA Engineer/Automation experienced in testing web/hybrid
applications. You should be excited about the chance to leverage technology in
order to impact the lives of millions our students/customers. Our clients
include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational companies.

Check out full job description [http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/qa-
engineer-36](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/qa-engineer-36) and shoot email
to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
markoa
Semaphore CI | Europe +-4h | Full-time | REMOTE

Looking for DevOps engineers ready to advance their craft by working on a
product that's at the core of modern dev workflow.

We’re on a mission to change how developers test and deliver software. Our way
is to double down on great user experience and high performance, treat our
customers as we’d like to be treated, and make continuous delivery practices
more accessible to developers. CoreOS, 500px, Lexmark, General Assembly and
many others use Semaphore
([https://semaphoreci.com](https://semaphoreci.com)).

Apply at:
[https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/180456](https://renderedtext.workable.com/jobs/180456)

------
cmicali
Sense | Boston/Cambridge, MA USA | Full-time | Onsite

Sense is a home energy monitor that lets homeowners understand their energy
and know what's happening at home by showing them what devices are on in their
house and how much energy each device uses in real-time. It's a simple box
that is installed in your electric panel and a smartphone app.

We are an early-stage company of about 15 people, VC backed, and ready to grow
the team! We are currently hiring for:

    
    
      * Product / UX Designer 
      * Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer
      * Marketing & Support Interns
    

Email chris@sense.com or apply at:
[https://sense.com/careers.html](https://sense.com/careers.html)

------
mwcrowley
Circadian Design | Mission, San Francisco | ONSITE -Full-Time
-crowley@circadiandesign.com

We're building the first prescription delivery service powered by a smart
bottle. We're the makers of Round Health the top-rated medication reminder on
the App Store with 10's of thousands of users and growing. The app is built
with React Native and we are looking for someone to lead the front-end growth
of the app. [http://roundhealth.co](http://roundhealth.co)

Interview process is a phone or in-person interview (coffee chat) and then a
30min-1hr coding challenge with our head of engineering. Should be fun and
lower-stress interview process since we're a small team who can make decisions
quickly.

------
d_lawnmeister
LawnStarter | Austin, TX ONSITE | Full-Time

LawnStarter is the easiest way for homeowners to order and manage lawn service
for their homes. We connect consumers with the area's top lawn service
professionals. By doing so, we create a much more convenient experience for
consumers, while increasing the efficiency of existing lawn care businesses.
We raised a $6 million Series A awhile back and are based in downtown Austin,
TX. Any other questions just google us or ask.

Position: Senior Back End Engineer - Apply via
[https://lawnstarter.workable.com/jobs/71247](https://lawnstarter.workable.com/jobs/71247)

Interview Process - 2 x 30-60 minute phone calls with founders then a 3 hour
on-site in Austin

------
hectorals
LendUp | www.lendup.com | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

LendUp (YC W12) is looking for Product Managers, Software Engineers and Data
Scientists. We're using software and data science to bring fairness, education
and credit improving products to the historically underserved and neglected
subprime market. We're technology agnostic in our hiring. Our dev team is made
up of solid generalists from all backgrounds. All we ask for is people that
are passionate about helping the financially underserved and ability to build
robust software.

Our latest business strategy was covered in TechCrunch recently:
techcrunch.com/2016/01/22/the-loan-dolphin/

Please email careers@lendup.com or visit www.lendup.com/careers to find out
more or to apply.

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Brighton, UK | Python Web Developer (mainly back-end) |
[http://www.gamer-network.net/](http://www.gamer-network.net/) | Full-Time |
ONSITE

We are looking for talented Python developers at all skill levels to grow our
in-house development team. We are building a bespoke, scalable content
platform as the backbone of our award winning editorial offerings. The
platform will deal with 100s of millions of pageviews per month and run our
industry leading editorial sites, including; Eurogamer.net, Gamesindustry.biz,
USGamer.net and many more.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about Python and excited about
working in a fast moving games media company. We’re offering the opportunity
to shape our editorial offerings in a very relaxed, friendly environment. The
company is highly cross-functional; developers work closely with editorial,
commercial and events teams. Gamer Network runs EGX - the largest consumer
games event in the UK - and all members of the development team have the
opportunity to go along to help out.

Some things about our culture:

* Friday at Four - weekly wind-down with beers in the office

* Work-from-cafe/home if you need a break from the office

* Help run EGX (if you want to!)

* Standing desks on request!

* Get an idea, prototype it, pitch it!

Your ideal stack (you don’t need all of these things!):

* Python (virtualenv, python3)

* Django

* MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch

* Scalable web stack: Redis, Varnish, Celery, Messaging/Queueing, Restful APIs

* Git/Github/Gitlab

* Any devops (Ansible, Linux) is a bonus

Hiring Process: Get in touch with your CV, we'll review and schedule a quick
phone interview. If you're a good fit we'll get you to come to our office,
meet the team and we'll move from there.

Contact: careers@gamer-network.net

------
JohnnyLee
Readmore - [http://www.readmo.re](http://www.readmo.re) \- Amsterdam, The
Netherlands - ONSITE

I'm a developer at Readmore in Amsterdam and we're currently looking for an
on-site developer. We're a small company, so you'd need to be comfortable
working with a variety of technologies. We're currently growing and refreshing
our systems, so there would be a good deal of both responsibility and freedom
in the position. If you'd like more information please don't hesitate to get
in touch.

In case you're wondering, our back-end systems use Ruby+Rails, Go, and some
PHP. On the front-end we do HTML/CSS/JS on the web, and we have native
applications for iOS, Android, and Windows Phone.

Thanks!

David

------
stimble
Procore | Santa Barbara, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Procore builds the most used construction project management software in the
world. Our stack is primarily Rails and React on the web, with native
technologies on iOS, Android and Windows and a variety of backend services.
Developers have the opportunity to interface with every level of our
organization and frequently collaborate with our end users. Our culture values
autonomy and teams have the freedom to decide how they will work and solve
problems. The development team is based oceanside at our headquarters on the
bluffs overlooking the Pacific.

[https://www.procore.com/jobs/openings.php](https://www.procore.com/jobs/openings.php)

------
adasta
Near Earth Autonomy | nearearth.aero | Fulltime ONSITE | Pittsburgh PA

Near Earth Autonomy is looking for engineers and researchers eager to create a
future where unmanned aircraft are commonplace and safe. Our technology
enables unmanned aircraft, ranging in scale from sub-meter to full scale, to
autonomously inspect, map, survey, and transport. We work on applications in
infrastructure maintenance, agriculture, mining, emergency response, and cargo
delivery. We are serious about system design, real-world testing, and
delivering to customers working, useful systems. If you too believe that
unmanned aircraft systems are poised to revolutionize the skies, please apply
through our website at nearearth.aero and mention HN.

------
terrykfwong
Genomics plc | ONSITE (Oxford, UK)​

Genomics plc was launched in 2014 by four leading statistical geneticists at
the University of Oxford​, and is a leading analysis company developing
algorithms and software solutions to uncover the relationships between genetic
variation and human disease.

We are now seeing to grow our team of developers, and have open roles for two
Senior Python Developers, a Senior Web Developer, and a Data Visualisation
Developer. These roles are all based in central Oxford, and further
information can be found at [http://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-
us/](http://www.genomicsplc.com/work-with-us/). Applications should be sent to
recruitment@genomicsplc.com.

------
bastih
Artory | Berlin, Germany | Full Time | ONSITE

(Senior) Developer

We are looking for developers interested in fine and contemporary arts (our
focus is not in the buying/selling portion of the market process). We have a
small team of designers and developers, and would like to add more developers
to further drive our development efforts. We are putting a lot of user
research into our product, in the hope of allowing developers to guess less
about what our users want. Decisions around the stack are still in the making
and you can be part of these discussions, too. Development efforts organized
with scrum, so you should be comfortable with that.

Current interview process:

* Short programming test, shouldn't take long and you'll receive a reviewed version back, regardless of our decision to take hiring further * short call on getting to know each other, figure out open questions from CV etc * 1h skype call/coffee/onsite casual/technical conversation, we'll send you a rough set of topics beforehand when we're interested in specific knowledge/topics * potentially another conversation on team fit * 1-2 compensated work day(s)

Our stack: python (django), postgres, elastic, angular2, typescript, docker +
(what you might add)

Some benefits: Market pay rates for Berlin, Apple-y hardware to work, awesome
office, (maybe) stock options. Specializations/topics we are interested in
(non-exhaustive) and if you like any of these, please get in contact:

* Full stack security * Data deduplication/cleanup * OCR text recognition and extraction * Blockchain-related technologies * Infrastructure automation

If you are interested in other topics which you think might be relevant to
startups in the art world, please don't hesitate to still inquire.

If you are interested to hear more, get in touch through sebastian.hillig -- @
-- artory.com. Or apply through: [https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/j/DBF103A447](https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/j/DBF103A447)

------
statictype
Chennai, India Full-time developers.

[http://www.ivivacloud.com](http://www.ivivacloud.com)

What we're building:

* A SAAS platform and product suite for managing Smart Cities and Smart Workpalces

* A cloud-based real-time integration platform for the Internet Of Things.

Our software typically integrates with real-time subsystems in buildings
(think lighting systems, security systems, CCTVs, access card systems, energy
meters, sensors, fire alarms, AHUs, HVACs etc...) and lets your monitor and
control your smart environment.

We've been doing the Internet Of Things before it was a buzzword.

We need a full-stack developer. We write code in C#, F#, Python, Javascript,
Coffeescript, Typescript and some smatterings of Go.

We have interesting problems to solve. Mail me at <haran at ecyber.com>

------
venacareers
.NET Developer | VENA SOLUTIONS | TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building the next generation of Vena’s Windows
offerings. You value solving complex and interesting problems. At Vena, you
will fill that core need by leveraging Excel Interop/VBA, LINQ, lambda
functions, JSON-based Web Services, parallelization, and more to create
awesome features in conjunction with our back-end server’s in-memory cube,
transforming Excel into a data powerhouse.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/1S4vbBK](http://bit.ly/1S4vbBK)

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers | Full-time in San Francisco &
London | Competitive Tech Salary

About us: LiveRamp is the leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s
largest brands use their data to improve customer interactions on any channel
and device.​ ​We help marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value
from the tools they use every day.

We are steadily growing (190 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. Our employees enjoy catered meals, unlimited PTO, ​an
​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job perk is
our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be
great engineers as well.

About you: You’re comfortable in multiple languages, frameworks, and
environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and aspiring managers in
three primary areas.

1) Large scale distributed systems engineering (primarily Java on our 10+ PB
Hadoop cluster)

2) Full-stack web engineering (mostly Ruby-on-Rails and Javascript)

3) Engineering management (you would code for about 6 months before taking on
a manager role).

Apply to the roles below:

Senior Data Engineer

([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14840?t=afx5wq#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14840?t=afx5wq#.V...))

Senior Full Stack Engineer

([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14843?t=f2la7b#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/14843?t=f2la7b#.V...))

Generalist Software Engineer/New Grad

([https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/59087?t=jmgo1f#.V...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/liveramp/jobs/59087?t=jmgo1f#.V...))

​Use the links above to apply directly. We will aim to get back to you within
a 24 hour window

------
Tradesy22
Tradesy | Santa Monica, CA | ONSITE full-time Position with the Engineering
Team: We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack)

4+ years of experience in full cycle web application development (i.e.
experience with backend, front-end and platform integration)

+CS Degree or exemplary code samples on Github or another code hosting
platform

+Fluent in PHP and competence in at least 2 languages other than PHP

+Familiarity with modern NoSQL databases

+Working knowledge of messaging/queueing services

+Comfortable working with the linux command line

About Tradesy:

Tradesy is a marketplace with a current focus on high end fashion. We’re
looking for a full-stack web developer with a passion for creating great
products and writing cutting-edge code. You have a high-level of ownership
over your work and absolutely hate to be micro-managed.

------
astanway
Detectica | NYC | Data Engineer + Senior Front End Engineer

[http://detectica.com](http://detectica.com)

Email: abe@detectica.com

We build insider trading detection + other fintech compliance related products
for large banks, making heavy use of ML in our offerings. Our team of 12
currently has 5 PhDs - we are very serious about data science.

We're looking for more data engineers to help us build our data systems that
catch bad guys through massive amounts of email and trade data, and we're also
looking for a front end engineer to help us architect our front end through
modern best practices. Bonus points for having an eye for data visualization
design and implementation!

We offer market salaries + equity. We are unfunded and profitable!

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs - [http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com) \-
NYC or Remote - Full Time

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), an open,
universal media library. Mediachain utilizes a decentralized database and
content ID technology to automatically link media to information about it, no
matter where it is.

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in helping out should reach
out.

Join our public slack:
[http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Distributed Systems Engineer

You are a software engineer with experience in distributed, peer-to-peer and
cryptographic systems. Responsibilities:

\- Design, implement and analyze components of a distributed metadata storage
system

\- Review and accept OSS community contributions

\- Assist with literature reviews and act as a liaison towards the academic
community

Preferred qualifications: \- Experience with DHTs and distributed filesystems
(AFS, SFS, Tahoe-LAFS, etc)

\- Interest in distributed search

\- Familiarity with the IPFS stack

\- Strong understanding of proof-of-work (blockchain) and other consensus
systems

\- Relevant academic experience or strong paper reading and implementation
skills

\- Working knowledge of Scala a plus

\- Strong background in cryptography a plus

\- Experience with data modeling and data reconciliation also a plus

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

[http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

------
andygeers
Hubbub.co.uk | London | full-time

Hubbub.co.uk is a delivery service on a mission to save the high street. We
use our custom-built tech platform plus plenty of elbow grease and charm to
help brilliant local independent shops compete with the supermarkets by
letting consumers shop online and doing an aggregated basket.

The co-CEO is William Reeve, one of the co-founders of LOVEFiLM, and we're
backed by all sorts of experienced investors including Octopus Ventures.

You can see our Senior Developer role at
[https://www.hubbub.co.uk/about_us/jobs/senior-developer-
core...](https://www.hubbub.co.uk/about_us/jobs/senior-developer-core-
platform) but we are also hiring at all levels.

------
chrisconley
RealScout | Ruby/Python Software Engineers/Data Engineers/Data Scientists |
Mountain View, CA and Philadelphia, PA | Full-time | Onsite

RealScout helps real estate agents sell more homes. Our aim is to provide
better transparency between home sellers and buyers to create a more efficient
marketplace.

We pair program [1], hold hack days every other Friday [2], and have recently
improved test coverage from 45% to 85%. The focus seems to be paying off: The
number of home purchases powered by RealScout tripled in 2015 and our user
base has grown 500% in the last six months.

We're on the way to Series B being previously backed by Joe Lonsdale (Palantir
founder), Ken DeLeon (2012's #1 Realtor) and several others ($7m to date).

If you're interested in helping shape and mold engineering culture and
technology [3] in a small and growing team, feel free to reach me at chris
(at) realscout.com!

[1] - [http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-
reviews/](http://eatcodeplay.com/why-we-killed-off-code-reviews/)

[2] -
[https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976](https://twitter.com/chrisconley/status/618830194971774976)

[3] - [https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-
scroll](https://github.com/RealScout/redux-infinite-scroll) |
[http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch...](http://eatcodeplay.com/on-the-road-to-a-better-
elasticsearch-location-typeahead/) | [http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-
enabled-tensorflow-wit...](http://eatcodeplay.com/installing-gpu-enabled-
tensorflow-with-python-3-4-in-ec2/) |
[http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snap...](http://g.raphaelli.com/2015/11/13/docker-data-container-
snapshots.html)

------
aerique
Arbor Networks |
[https://www.arbornetworks.com/](https://www.arbornetworks.com/) | Delft,
Netherlands | ONSITE, full-time

Arbor does DDoS and Advanced Threat Protection.

We've got two job openings with the Arbor Delft team. The team is small so
these job descriptions describe where your main focus will be, but you will be
expected to pick up tasks "from the other side" now and then.

Experience with Linux and the command line is preferred.

Also, the main language in the office is Dutch and you will be expected to
learn it if you do not already know it. Initially you can get by with English.

For both jobs you'll have an interview with two developers where we'll talk
with you about past projects, technologies, programming languages, your
interests, etc. Then there will be a second interview with the local manager
which fill focus more on the 'soft' side of things, perhaps even salary.

If you make it through those two interviews you'll have a short (hour long),
on-site coding exercise just to see how you go about solving a problem. It's a
relatively simple exercise, you can ask questions, look stuff up on-line and
it doesn't have to be finished. It's to give us a global impression on how you
handle things.

1\. Software Developer – UI / Javascript Applications

The main focus is the front-end. UX experience very welcome although you will
be mainly implementing (at least initially) instead of designing. Experience
with one or more of the following technologies: Rails & Ruby, AngularJS,
React, JavaScript.

2\. Software Developer - Back-end and middle-ware C/C++ and Python

The main focus of your job will be the everything except the front-end.
Experience with one or more of the following technologies: C/C++, Python.
Experience with one or more of the following will make you more interesting to
us: INTERCAL, Ruby, Scala, shell scripts.

If you're interested contact gertjan.schoenmaker@arbor.net

------
msprague
Guidebook | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer | iOS Engineer

At Guidebook, we’re developing mobile apps to help organizations of all types
connect with their audiences. Now, at 5 years old, we’ve powered over 20,000
events, conferences, and guides. On average, we serve hundreds of thousands of
users per week, and some of our more popular events can attract tens of
thousands by themselves. We are looking for an enthusiastic, experienced iOS
Engineer to join our team.

Best way to apply is to head over to our careers page and mention that you say
this on HN :) [https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-
positions](https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-positions)

------
webo
Engineer | [https://casestack.io/](https://casestack.io/) | Fayetteville,
Arkansas (AR) | Full time, Interns, ONSITE | Salary: very competitive

Cloud Services is a new division within CaseStack that purely focuses on
building great software, specifically in the supply-chain industry. We also
have built many awesome dev-tools that we are planning on open-sourcing along
the way.

Some relevant info:

\- Everything is a micro-service, we have 60+ repos and 7 engineers

\- Many technologies: JavaScript (Node.js, Typescript, Angular, React, vuejs),
Python, Go, Lua, Java

\- Solid infrastructure: Kubernetes on AWS, Docker Cloud, docker

Interview process: 1) informal lunch or a phone call, 2) 3-4 hours of onsite
interview

Please send a resume or portfolio to kanat at casestack.io

------
bogolea
Simbe Robotics | San Francisco, CA | On-site

Simbe Robotics is currently hiring for a number of robotics-focused
engineering roles in the San Francisco Bay Area.

At Simbe, we are automating brick & mortar retail through the use of mobile
robots, computer vision, and cloud-based software. Our first product, Tally,
provides retailers unprecedented visibility and insights into the state of
their stores. Tally in action:
[https://vimeo.com/145242961](https://vimeo.com/145242961)

Current open positions include:

* Computer Vision Software Engineer

* Dev Ops Engineer

* Full Stack Web Software Engineer

* Robotics Software Engineer

* Robotics Research Intern

Apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com](https://jobs.lever.co/simberobotics.com)

------
classyjim
Farmdrop - [https://farmdrop.workable.com/](https://farmdrop.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Farmdrop represents a new
economic approach to food retailing whereby the benefits of cutting out the
middle-men are shared between customers who enjoy fresher, healthier food at
lower prices, and smaller scale producers who enjoy best-ever trading terms.
We are supported by many in the food and farming communities and backed by the
entrepreneurs behind Asos, Love Film, Zoopla, and Street Car. Current openings
in London - Mobile Automation QA Engineer. E-mail me direct at
james@farmdrop.co.uk for more information.

------
phantomas1234
DTU Biosustain | Copenhagen Area, Denmark | Onsite | Full-time | VISA

Front-end Web Developer for Synthetic Biology Design Platform

With advances in synthetic biology, genomes can now be edited at unprecedented
speed and fidelity allowing making multiple changes in the same genome at the
same time. This increases the need for computational tools to design cells and
communities of cells analogous to the tools used in Computer Aided Design
(CAD) of cars, buildings and other man-made objects. The European Commission
has awarded 6.3 million Euros to a four-year collaborative project to build a
CAD tool for data-driven design of cells and microbial communities.
Applications will range from human health to sustainable production of
chemicals.

Our web stack currently, in no specific order: AngularJS, ECMAScript 6, Redis,
Python 3, Flask, PostgreSQL 9.4, Socket.IO, Docker. The application is very
front-end centric so most of the work will always be done in JavaScript. The
API is written in Python and our scientists write most of their algorithms in
Python. We currently use AngularJS for the front-end, however this is not set
in stone. As visible on our GitHub org
([https://github.com/biosustain](https://github.com/biosustain)), we are very
dedicated towards releasing most of our tools as open source software.

We will help with getting a VISA, as well as with administrative issues
related to relocation. Our working language is English. We are a very diverse
workplace; 70% of our staff have an international background. The salary
depends on qualifications and needs to be agreed by your union representative
-- so I cannot give an official range -- but a rough personal estimate is DKK
450k-600k.

So if this sparked your interest, come and join a diverse team of scientists
and engineers to work on something that matters.

To read more and apply, go to:
[http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Vacant-
Positions/...](http://www.biosustain.dtu.dk/english/About/Vacant-
Positions/job?id=6f896202-81fa-4c84-aedf-e9e7350fb11e)

------
stunder
Hart | UX Research | Anaheim, CA | ONSITE

We’re looking for a passionate UX Researcher well-versed in formative and
summative methods to support product design and development activities across
multiple platforms.

Hart is a medical software company utilizing technology to bridge the gap
between patients and providers. Our health and fitness platform encourages
users to engage with their health in real-time. Health-conscious individuals
can manage activities, medication, nutrition, sleep, track progress with a
personal Health Score, and communicate directly with healthcare providers and
employers.

email me: eric@hart.com or checkout our posting
[http://grnh.se/8wqo5g](http://grnh.se/8wqo5g)

------
Grid4CJobs
Grid4C | Israel (Herzliya) | ONSITE

Grid4C ([http://grid4c.com](http://grid4c.com)) empowers all Energy value
chain participants by providing them the power to foresee, leveraging advanced
Machine Learning capabilities to deliver accurate, granular predictions, which
are crucial for tackling the rising challenges of today's Energy Industry.

Our solutions enable to analyze the massive amount of sub-hourly data
collected from millions of smart meters, together with customer data, pricing
information and more, in order to maximize the efficiency of Energy operations
and increase customer engagement.

Available Positions:

* Senior Full Stack Engineer - We have mixture of Angular, Node, Java and Python

* Data science

Contact us at: jobs at grid4c.com

------
oldgregg
Speakerpedia | Rails Software Engineer | Austin, TX or Remote

[http://www.speakerpedia.com](http://www.speakerpedia.com)

We are looking for full-stack Rails developers to join our team to help build
the #1 analytics and booking platform for speakers and celebrities. We're
using big data to help influencers optimize their revenue stream -- this year
we've worked with a diverse talent including Taylor Swift, Trevor Noah, Seth
Godin, Malala Yousafzai, and Ronda Rousey. Experience with elastic and data
science tools are a plus. We're a profitable, engineering-driven team where
you can make a big impact. You can work from our office in Austin or remote.

Email: jack@federatedtalent.com

------
sourishkrout
Sauce Labs | Senior Eng, REST API | San Francisco, CA or Vancouver, BC | full-
time, ideally on-site but open to remote

Sauce Labs, a successful and rapidly growing startup building high
availability software testing tools for developers and enterprises, is looking
for passionate Senior Software Engineers to add to its API team.

The Role: Work on a cross-functional project team and participate in shaping
the technical direction to deliver high fast and high availability APIs for
consumption by our own services and customers. Participate in the entire
development lifecycle, from planning through implementation, documentation,
testing, and deployment, all the way to monitoring. Produce high quality,
maintainable code with great test coverage. Make intelligent choices for the
adoption of new technologies based on your extensive experience. Enable
massive scalability of our API while ensuring no negative consequences on our
upstream data sources and perfect user experience on the customer side,
including graceful degradation of data consumption. Protect our systems and
our data from exploits, DDOS attacks, or other security loopholes.

You: 6+ years of software development experience, with significant time spent
in backend web API development. Solid understanding of the underlying
technologies that power fast, safe, and rich web experiences, from HTTP to SSL
to WebSockets, and especially API principles like rate limiting, caching,
streaming, etc... Demonstrated focus on testing and performance. Deep
knowledge of modern Python and asynchronous programming paradigms. Passion for
engineering great products with stellar user experiences. Intimate involvement
with developer communities and open source web technologies from servers to
front-end frameworks.

Please apply at:
[https://app.jobvite.com//CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Apply&c=...](https://app.jobvite.com//CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Apply&c=qDz9Vfw0&j=ouwM2fwy)

In case you're curious more positions open at
[https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
davereg
Shady Hill Studios | Full Stack Laravel/PHP Developer | Medford, MA (Boston
Area), Austin, TX | Full Time (min. 6 month contract) | REMOTE

Looking for a full-time contractor to work on a 6 month project. The client is
a spinoff of an established company looking to create an innovative web
application in the travel technology space. We are assembling a small, multi-
disciplinary team to build the beta version of the application.

The application will involve a healthy mix of technologies. The backend is
being built with Laravel 5 and a PostgreSQL database. The system will rely on
data from various sources including third party APIs, user generated content,
and an internal dataset. The fronted is being built with Backbone and will
have interactive features including real time chat and live updates via web
sockets.

As a full stack developer, this position will help lead the design and
implementation of the backend code base. This will include design patterns for
the internal data relations, fetching and caching third party resources, and
implementing a service layer for the fronted code base. As part of a small
team, a willingness to experiment with new technologies and methods as well as
contribute to other parts of the stack will be critical for success.

Required Skills: 3-5 Years of PHP Development 2+ Years of Laravel Experience
Working Knowledge with PostgresSQL or MySQL \- Familiarity with ORM based
queries \- Comfort writing customer queries Experience using git in a team
setting Working knowledge of javascript Ability to self-direct Strong
communication Understanding of RESTful fundamentals

Preferred Skills: Strong foundation in HTML5 Working knowledge of jQuery,
Underscore and/or Backbone Exposure to web sockets Comfortable with Linux
Server Environments

Candidate should be located in or able to work in North American timezones. A
weekly workshop/status meeting will be expected during initial phases of
development (compensated).

Our interview process typically consists of one to two virtual interviews
(Hangout/Skype)

Contact me at david@shadyhillstudios.com

------
yisymphony
Symphony Commerce | San Francisco | Full-time | VISA

We are a fast growing e-commerce company. Our mission is to provide a
scalable, elastic, full-stack commerce platform for major brands. Currently we
are at 100 employees. We forecast doubling in size again in the coming year to
meet business demand. We are hiring on all major engineering roles. You can
find a list of open positions here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce](https://jobs.lever.co/symphonycommerce)

My team is hiring senior or experienced data infrastructure engineers who are
experienced with Kafka and Spark. If you are interested, please email me
directly at yi (at) symphonycommerce(dot)com

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, Web engineers| H1B Transfers OK |
ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for Rails software
engineer to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

------
ZanayaW
Susquehanna International Group, LLP (aka SIG)| Philadelphia, PA| Full-Time

At SIG, we build some of the most powerful trading systems in finance. Our
developers work on low-latency applications that directly impact trading. We
focus on performance and optimization, while bringing our ideas into
production quickly. We look for the best technology to build optimal
solutions; that can include C++11 (clang, gcc) C++14, Linux, python, and high
performance data structures, along with new technologies you investigate.

You can apply by submitting a resume to zanaya (dot) wagner @ sig (dot) com

OR visiting our career page at
[https://careers.sig.com/](https://careers.sig.com/)

------
mace
June ([https://juneoven.com/](https://juneoven.com/)) is hiring! | Full-time |
SF

June is a team on a mission to transform the kitchen. Our first product is the
June Intelligent Oven. A built-in camera and sensors makes June able to
identify commonly cooked foods, recommend a cooking program and execute to
perfection. With a touch screen, instant-on carbon fiber heating elements,
advanced moulded insulation and a finely tuned cooking cavity, we’re bringing
restaurant-level performance to the home.

We're looking for Software and Hardware engineers.

See [https://juneoven.com/jobs.html](https://juneoven.com/jobs.html)

------
ienjoythebeach
Recurly | San Francisco/Boulder,CO | Full Time | ONSITE

Recurly provides enterprise-class recurring billing management for thousands
of subscription-based businesses worldwide. Merchants use us to maximize their
revenue driven by recurring billing. We also make accepting payments on web
easy, safe, and free of PCI worries.

Our stack right now is mostly ruby, node, java, and scala. We are hiring
across the board. Email me at chris.bunting@recurly.com if you would like to
chat. Please include the position you wish to apply for and some information
about who you are and what interests you.

See open positions: [https://recurly.com/jobs/](https://recurly.com/jobs/)

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale FL, Atlanta GA, Toronto CA | Onsite/Remote

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - Cloud Foundry Architect
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python), 
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 15% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today.

Here is a link to our Cloud Foundry Architect role we have available, but feel
free to check out the other opportunities on our site as well!

[http://tiny.cc/v9srby](http://tiny.cc/v9srby)

~~~
throwawayhiring
For a company that claims to be the #1 best place to work, the hiring forms
process is awful.

Forcing applicants to fill out all the info in their resume into your system
chases off any good developers including this one.

~~~
canadiancreed
Being unable to create accounts to even submit resumes doesn't help either.

------
epoberezkin
MailOnline | London, UK | On-site | Full-time

Senior Full-Stack Developer

MailOnline is the world largest newspaper website dailymail.co.uk visited by
230 million people from 200+ countries every month.

You will contribute to the development and delivery of an in-house, cutting-
edge news authoring and publishing web/mobile platform used by 800 journalists
in London, New York, Los Angeles and Sydney to create 1000+ articles every
day.

We have one of the most competitive compensation packages.

Please see full job description and apply at our site:
[https://dmgmedia.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=...](https://dmgmedia.csod.com/ats/careersite/JobDetails.aspx?id=162)

------
smj2118
Hopscotch | New York, NY ONSITE| Full time Senior Product Manager

At Hopscotch, we’re reinventing programming. We believe that anyone should be
able to code.

We are a small team of 8, and we pride ourselves on shipping product. Our CTO
came from Pivotal Labs and we love the Pivotal process. We work hard in the
office, but everyone has a life outside of work. Folks are continuously
impressed with how quickly and efficiently our team gets things done.

Job description here:
[http://gethopscotch.com/jobs/product](http://gethopscotch.com/jobs/product)

To apply please send an email to jobs@gethopscotch.com with your resume +
mention your favorite childhood game.

Would love to hear from some HNers!

------
sputknick
Microsoft Azure | Redmond WA (ONSITE) | JavaScript (Angular) Dev (SD2) Azure
Compliance Team has efforts to automate compliance processes, with two
internal applications, and one customer facing application. We have three
positions to fill for front-end engineers with JavaScript experience
(preferably Angular). C# and SQL Server a bonus. Interview process is 2-4
phone screens, with one day on-site in Redmond. apply at:
[https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&r...](https://careers.microsoft.com/jobdetails.aspx?ss=&pg=0&so=&rw=3&jid=225380&jlang=EN&pp=SS)

------
justignore
CommercialTribe |
[http://www.commercialtribe.com](http://www.commercialtribe.com) | Denver, CO
| ONSITE

CommercialTribe is a video-based practice platform for sales teams, enabling
reps to practice the messages and skills that they need to close more
business.

We are using several progressive technologies, including WebRTC and Native
Client to progress the market and deliver stable, scalable video. We are a
MEAN Stack operation, and operate in-office in Denver.

We are hiring for Senior Software Engineers and DevOps Engineers.

Find our more and apply at
[http://www.commercialtribe.com/careers](http://www.commercialtribe.com/careers)

------
daredevildave
PlayCanvas | London | REMOTE |
[https://playcanvas.com](https://playcanvas.com)

PlayCanvas is looking for an exceptional game coder to head up an online game
project.

* WebGL & Javascript Client * NodeJS Server * Networked Multiplayer Game * Looking for someone who wants to tackle issues of gameplay, networking, scale and monetization.

More details: [http://forum.playcanvas.com/t/playcanvas-is-hiring-game-
code...](http://forum.playcanvas.com/t/playcanvas-is-hiring-game-coder/1173)

You should have a portfolio of games or professional games development
experience.

Remote working is an option. Though EU timezone preferred.

Contact: dave@playcanvas.com

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS GmbH | ONSITE Munich, Germany | Fulltime

We are a small but very developer driven company. If you would like to work in
your own pace, setting your own goals, you will feel right at home.

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse NeoSCADA and
Package Drone. If you would like to be part of that, then please apply!

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

Send your CV to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

No recruiters or placement agencies

------
ravic254
Utility Software Services | Melbourne, Australia - ONSITE |
Ravi.Chandiramani@utilitysoftwareservices.com

We are looking for an intermediate to advanced full-time Java developer to
join our team of 6 programmers.

A sampling of our tech stack; Java 8, Maven, SBT, Play, MySQL, DynamoDB, Akka,
Kafka, Kubernetes and Intellij IDEA. We’re not expecting applicants to know it
all, we’re far more interested in your ability to learn, and your passion for
being part of something cool.

As a team, we’re small and nimble, and nothing excites us more than a quiet
day at the office just churning out code. Send us your resume, brownie points
for sending through your github or stack overflow account details as well.

------
njrc
Startup Grind | Senior Front End Engineer | US/Canada REMOTE (or onsite in
Redwood City, CA)

Startup Grind is supporting, connecting and educating entrepreneurs worldwide.
We are looking to bring on a senior front end engineer to help us build the
tools to make our local groups successful and the global community tick. We
would love to talk with experienced software craftspeople who know what it’s
like to work on large software applications in startups and distributed teams.
Apart from a strong grasp of HTML, CSS and JS, experience with modern
JavaScript frameworks (we use React) would be very helpful.

If this sounds interesting please reach out to abendig at startupgrind dot
com.

------
shawnphoffman
Dynamic Signal | San Bruno, CA | Onsite | ___Back-End Engineers!!!_ __ & Front
End Engineer & iOS Engineers

[http://dynamicsignal.com/jobs](http://dynamicsignal.com/jobs)

Come join our close-knit team of engineers working a sane amount of hours to
create an awesome product that people love to use.

 __ _Primary Technologies:_ __

Back End (C# / .NET, postgres, elasticsearch, redis), Front End (C# / .NET,
JavaScript, knockout), iOS (iOS)

 __ _Interview Process:_ __

1.) Phone screen 2.) Onsite interview with 1-on-1 's 3.) Followup

If you have any questions or just want some more general information, feel
free to reach out to me at shoffman(AT)dynamicsignal.com

------
ericweinstein
Hulu

Santa Monica, CA and Seattle, WA | Full Time | Onsite

Hulu is a premium streaming TV destination that seeks to captivate and connect
viewers with the stories they love. We're looking for front-end, back-end,
full-stack, data, and mobile engineers to work on one of the largest video
streaming platforms on the Internet. You'll get to:

    
    
      * Build elegant systems that are robust and scalable
      * Challenge our team and software to be even better
      * Use a mix of technologies including Scala, Ruby, Python, Java, and JavaScript
    

You can find our open positions here:
[http://www.hulu.com/jobs](http://www.hulu.com/jobs)

------
vikas5678
Ellie Mae | Pleasanton, CA | Senior or Staff Front-end Engineers | Full Time |
Onsite/remote

Ellie Mae (NYSE:ELLI) is a leading provider of enterprise on-demand solutions,
including an online network, software and services for the residential
mortgage industry.

Come join us and contribute to Ellie Mae’s product development team in moving
our leading mortgage software solutions to the next level. We are expanding
our development teams and seeking to hire new software developers to help
innovate EllieMae’s next generation SaaS Platform.

Primary skill set we're looking for is strong JavaScript, HTML and CSS
experience in building large scale enterprise SAAS applications.

You can email me @ vikas.rao@elliemae.com

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS

Hiring: All levels of fullstack software engineers, as well as fullstack
engineers with a UI focus

 _You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if:_

* You are a full-stack SOA engineer / generalist. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: AngularJS SPA development, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, big data processing (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.), and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do a lot of development in C#/.NET, but specific experience here is not required.

 _Cool stuff about TTD:_

* Our platform processes 3.5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineers in the business

* Lunch catered

* Dog friendly offices

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been ranked as the 7th fastest growing company in North America on Deloitte's 2015 Technology Fast 500

* Amazing Company Culture (5 star reviews on Glassdoor don't lie)

* Unbeatable Benefits

If you want to learn more, email Casey casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or apply
directly on our website [http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions/show/departme...](http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions/show/department/13642#open-positions)

------
dwolfand
Brand New FinTech Startup | Onsite in Washington, DC | full-time

We all are coming from a very successful startup that exited about 2 years
ago. Time for round two. We have a great team and are hiring for many roles.
Currently looking for talented full stack javascript engineers with single
page app experience. Stack includes React, AWS, Node, etc.

Also UX and Designers - would love to hear from you! All jobs posted on
linkedin at
[https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y...](https://www.linkedin.com/vsearch/j?page_num=1&locationType=Y&f_C=10670064)

Email engineering@unitedincome.com

------
bonnywong
Massdrop (Series B) | massdrop.com | Full Stack Engineer | ONSITE in San
Francisco, CA

Bringing enthusiasts together Massdrop represents a new type of online
experience that combines community, content and commerce. We provide
enthusiasts across several communities—from audio and electronics to quilting
and ultralight—a place to connect with one another, discuss their favorite
products and activities, and buy those products together

Come build an amazing and impactful Engineering team with us.

Tech Stack: JavaScript | Node.js |React.js | React.Native | fluxible | AWS |
Redis

IF interested, please apply here
[http://grnh.se/d2rwup](http://grnh.se/d2rwup)

------
vlorch
StockX | Node.js Developer | Detroit, MI | Onsite

We've built a stock market for trading sneakers
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5vE1MeMcbA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5vE1MeMcbA).
Looking for a strong node.js focused javascript engineer to take the lead on
our web app who is also interested in getting their hands dirty building API
services too. Position is in downtown Detroit.

apply [http://stockx.com/jobs#op-121199-full-stack-javascript--
node...](http://stockx.com/jobs#op-121199-full-stack-javascript--nodejs-
engineer) or email me ramin@stockx.com

------
brijeshb42
Scroll.in | Pune, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://scroll.in](http://scroll.in)

Scroll.in is an independent news, information, and entertainment venture. Our
first offering is a newsfeed that brings into sharp focus the most important
political and cultural stories that are shaping contemporary India.

Scroll is powered by a growing team of enthusiastic newshounds, culturists,
and tech aficionados. Open positions for Full Stack, UI Developer, Machine
Learning, Android.

Job description @ [http://blog.scroll.in/jobs/](http://blog.scroll.in/jobs/)

Write to Brijesh -- brijesh [at] scroll [dot] in

------
burningman1949
Bytemark, Inc. | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Bytemark is a pioneer in mobile ticketing, commerce, and integration for the
mass transit industry. We are seeking iOS engineers, Android engineers, Java
backend engineers, Angular engineers, MySQL and Postgres database engineers,
hardware engineers, project managers, and office managers. All open positions
are listed here: [https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/bytemark-
inc-03fdc579](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/jobs/bytemark-inc-03fdc579)
[https://www.bytemark.co](https://www.bytemark.co)

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade (formerly Knyttan) is a vertically-integrated fashion brand, pioneering
on-demand knitwear manufacturing technology.

We're looking for people to help build out our Django-based e-commerce site,
where customers can design, visualize and purchase unique garments.

We're also building a production management system, which can route purchased
designs through to our in-house industrial knitting machines.

We use Python as much as we can, with Javascript and WebGL for our design
tools.

Open positions:

* Backend Python Developers

* Javascript Developer

* Creative Coder

Email dan@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal - www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us! We’re currently hiring for android, product, design and
more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by sales teams. We practice Scrum with
1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack
constantly and meet in person on regular company retreats. Our roadmap is
packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of making the best
product in its class.

We're profitable, customer first and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco | Onsite/Full-time

\- We're bringing together the best
([https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)) to dramatically change how
online payments work.

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, front-end, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- Golang backend, React frontend

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for companies and consumers globally. We're here to solve real problems
and push the world forward in a meaningful way.

I'm cofounder/ceo. Email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
whichdan
Society of Grownups | Boston, MA | ONSITE (WFH options)

[https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#posting_4](https://www.societyofgrownups.com/careers#posting_4)

Sr. SWE, Web Developer, and SQA Analyst

We're trying to democratize financial literacy and change the way people talk
about money. We need passionate Javascript engineers to help us build an
accessible, robust financial education platform. We care about diversity and
inclusion, work cross-functionally, and trust each other without resorting to
micromanagement. Apply on our careers page if you'd like to talk!

Tech: ES6, Lodash, Ember CLI, Elixir + Phoenix

------
stunder
Hart | DevOps | Anaheim | Full-time | ONSITE

Hart is a medical software company utilizing technology to bridge the gap
between patients and providers. Our health and fitness platform encourages
users to engage with their health in real-time. Health-conscious individuals
can manage activities, medication, nutrition, sleep, track progress with a
personal Health Score, and communicate directly with healthcare providers and
employers.

Our interview process includes a code challenge and a meeting with the team.

email me eric@hart.com or checkout our posting here
[http://grnh.se/gd6cki](http://grnh.se/gd6cki)

------
Pieter1990
Ava|Oakland|Onsite|Full-Time

Ava (www.ava.me) is a mobile app designed to empower 400 million deaf and hard
of hearing people in the world to understand daily conversations around them.
Motivated by the personal story of both my co-founders (one being deaf, one
born in a deaf family), we are solving a real need. At the same time we have a
clear vision to disrupt the speech recognition space, and contribute to the
inevitable and exciting future of AI.

Looking for several engineer positions: [https://angel.co/ava-
me/jobs/](https://angel.co/ava-me/jobs/)

Email at pieter at ava dot me

------
rmurri
Veracity | Software Developer | Provo, UT | On-Site | Full-Time

Veracity Networks is an up and coming telecommunications company seeking a
full-time Software Engineer with development experience that can be a strong
addition to our Development Team.

Responsibilities will primarily include the forward development and upkeep of
our internal management systems.

Stack: Python + Pyramid + Sqlalchemy + Postgres + Web Frontend

The full job posting is located here:
[https://www.veracitynetworks.com/index.php/16-careers/117-so...](https://www.veracitynetworks.com/index.php/16-careers/117-software-
developer).

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (Local)

[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Front-End/Full-Stack Developer - Send resumes/questions to:
cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

——————————————————————

About us:

We’re changing the way the security industry uses surveillance video.

Solink empowers brick and mortar businesses to use data to reinvent their
entire operations. What differentiates us from other data-analytics software
companies is that we’ve successfully made surveillance video a source of
insight. We focus on security applications that combat fraud proactively.

——————————————————————

Tech:

\- Front-end: Javascript(React, Angular, D3), CSS (SASS), HTML

\- Backend: Lots of Node, some C#, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS

------
ewindisch
IOpipe | Full Time | Philadelphia, NYC, or remote | Frontend/Fullstack
Engineer

IOpipe is a solution to automate and simplify the development and operations
of serverless applications. Our users are able to optimize their applications,
simplify debugging of distributed and event-driven applications, and even
generate complex, distributed applications automatically.

Our founders hail from the Docke and OpenStack projects with backgrounds in
systems, networking, and security.

As our first frontend engineer, you will have a critical role in choosing
tools and technologies while building customer-facing IOpipe services.

Contact us, and lets talk! <eric@iopipe.com>

------
legoman06
Aha! | Front end software engineer | REMOTE

Aha! is looking for experienced Javascript and front-end engineers to develop
rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails backend. Aha! is the #1
tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

------
notnarb
Digium | San Diego, CA | Front End Software Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite

Digium is looking for front end software engineers to join our San Diego team
to help build realtime web applications on top of Switchvox, a turnkey phone
system targeting small and medium sized businesses.

Our stack includes Linux, PostgreSQL, node.js, React, and socket.io

If you are interested, you can find the full job posting here:
[https://recruitingapp-7001.umantis.com/Vacancies/423/Descrip...](https://recruitingapp-7001.umantis.com/Vacancies/423/Description/2)

Or feel free to email me at bhorsley@digium.com

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source.

We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

Apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs/](http://www.metabase.com/jobs/) and
feel free to contact me directly with questions (email address in my HN
profile)

------
czcar
TradeGecko | Singapore | Onsite
[https://tradegecko.com](https://tradegecko.com) \- we're building tools to
power commerce companies, we get to help growing commerce entrepreneurs scale
their businesses. We want people that love understanding and helping
businesses scale.

Positions: 1\. Full-stack Engineers / Rails / JS. 2\. VP of Engineering 3\.
Frontend Engineers Ember.js / JS

Stack: Rails, Ember.js (we're not precious about your exp.)

Interview process: 1\. Phone/Skype screen, 2. Small Engineering Project, 3.
Culture-fit interview, 4. Go/no-go

Email me: cameron@tradegecko.com (CEO)

------
Fairli
AXON|Seattle|Fulltime, VISA, onsite|relo support
[http://www.axon.io/careers](http://www.axon.io/careers)

Axon.io, based in Seattle. We develop wearable cameras, software services, and
mobile applications for law enforcement around the world. We're hiring iOS
Engineers, Full Stack Engineers,.Net Engineers and Firmware Engineers

These roles will be customer facing at times, specifically to gather feedback
and ideas on current and next gen product.

Interview process: Technical Screen and onsite interview with the team.

Please apply through the link, mention HN or email directly
lfairchild@taser.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/](http://seatgeek.com/jobs/web_engineer/)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

~~~
nate_robo
I don't presume these offers are entry-level?

------
jetsnoc
KickBack Rewards Systems | Full Time | Remote (US primarily; will consider
international for the right candidate.)

    
    
      KickBack Rewards Systems
      http://www.kickbacksystems.com
      http://careers.kickbacksystems.com
    

KickBack Rewards Systems is a privately held company that specializes in
customer specific marketing and payments for over 3000 US clients. Our clients
include a half-dozen Fortune 50 companies, one of them is an anchor partner in
our national coalition loyalty program. All of that dribble means we have a
market, a product fit and are now continually adding value and enhancing our
platform.

As the CTO and Director of Software Development I need some help! You will be
joining a medium sized department of 40 who all commit to their projects as a
labor of love and their lives work. If you are interested in any of these
positions my contact information is located under my profile. Our stack? C
(embedded device), Python (RESTFul web services), AngularJS, D3, MySQL, Chef,
Ansible and I am certain I am missing two dozen things.

I manage the engineering, devops, qa and product teams. That means I get to
guide our culture and values through hiring the right people and by setting
the standard. I also get to reinforce boundaries, protect the team's interests
and ensure I'm facilitating an environment at KickBack that allows for a
world-class engineering team. At KickBack you will be joining an open,
transparent and honest environment. You'll be treated with respect and you
won't be required to lower your standards. Yes, we're a for profit business so
at times compromises need to be made but they are discussed, debated and the
negatives are understood very well when we do so. We're like any other
company, we have some technical debt but we strive for perfection in ourselves
and in our software product as much as the free market and customers allow. At
any rate, we think our approach to management and operating a software
development business is a breath of fresh air.

I need to fill the following roles:

    
    
      - Senior Frontend Developer 
      - Senior Python Developer
      - Senior Test Automation Developer
      - Product Owner
    

If you're interested in applying or hearing more, please email me.

NOTE: KRS has a healthy intern program but we keep a very personal and 1:1
relationship with our interns. Unfortunately, at this time I'm not able to
take on any more interns but email me in six months once these roles are
filled by exceptional candidates and my team leads and developers are ready to
mentor future experts.

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, CA/Toronto, ON, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer:
[http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)
\- Software Engineer (Toronto):
[http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](http://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)
\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
gnicholas
BeeLine Reader | Palo Alto (or remote) | Part Time | Front-End Web Dev

BeeLine Reader (www.BeeLineReader.com) is looking to hire a skilled front-end
dev with Chrome extension experience. Deep JS experience required; Ruby/Rails
skills a strong plus. Experience with DOM manipulation a plus.

BeeLine Reader was in the first batch of companies in the Intel EdTech
Accelerator and its tools are used millions of times a week by users around
the world. BeeLine Reader was recently featured in The Atlantic and on NPR.
Email developer@... with resume and specific cover letter (generic cover
letters will not be considered).

------
chrisrohlf
Yahoo Paranoids are hiring for all sorts of security positions in Sunnyvale,
San Francisco, and NYC. Lots of very interesting and challenging work (plus
great perks). Lots of room for junior people too. My team is looking for
people with vulnerability research, red team, penetration testing, and dev
backgrounds.

You can find all of our openings here [https://tas-
yahoo.taleo.net/careersection/yahoo_us_cs/jobsea...](https://tas-
yahoo.taleo.net/careersection/yahoo_us_cs/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en&yloc=us&keyword=paranoids)

------
BCMobile
Brightcove | Boston Downtown | Onsite | Full-time
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oSw02fwa&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?aj=oSw02fwa&s=Hacker_News)

Position: Senior to Principal Android Developer Domain: Video

If you are interested in working on Video 360, VR, Video playback on Android
devices using formats like HLS, DASH etc. This job is for you! We are looking
for a Senior to Principal level Android developer who can work with both Apps
and SDKs. Extremely competitive salary and great perks. If interested, click
on the link above and apply.

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto, CA or Buenos Aires, AR | Back-end, Front-end Software
Engineer

Medallia builds reporting and survey technology for hundreds of the world's
best companies like Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons, Nordstrom,
Delta Airlines, etc.

Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in any
company.

We use many technologies and tools throughout the company; some web
technologies include Angular.JS, React Native, and Java but there are many
more throughout the infrastructure and operations teams. Please send me your
resume and I'll make sure it gets looked at.

my HN username @ medallia.com

------
merqurio

        var ONSITE_INTERN = (Barcelona) => {
        
            // Develop a new kind of tool for Medical Doctors
            // Development Internship
            // http://iomed.es
     
            const opt = {
                Languages: ["JS", "ES6", "Typescript"],
                Dates: ["August", "September"]
                Task: designers_mock () => (components && logic),
                Email: "gabi" + "@" + "iomed.es"
            }
            
            return tbd(€)
        };

~~~
YankY
Would the internship be both August and September or one of them? Also is
speaking English sufficient or is speaking Spanish a requirement?

~~~
merqurio
No Spanish required at all, and it could be a month or two, it's up to the
candidate.

------
daver76
Datarista | Providence, RI | Full time | ONSITE

Datarista is building a PaaS platform to reinvent how third-party sales and
marketing data providers deliver data to their customers. The Datarista
platform provides data providers with integration services for adding and
enhancing accounts, contacts and leads within cloud based CRM and Marketing
Automation platforms.

We have positions open for back end, front end, and data engineer positions.
Check us out at
[http://www.datarista.com/hiring](http://www.datarista.com/hiring) or email
jobs@datarista.com

~~~
psychometry
Looks like your site is down.

EDIT: I'm able to access it through a web proxy. Probably a Cloudflare
problem.

------
conover
Curse, Inc. | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME, ON-SITE

Mobile Front-End Developer

Curse is building the world's best communication platform for gamers. Check us
out at [https://www.curse.com](https://www.curse.com)

Selected Qualifications:

* 1 or more years of experience developing JavaScript web applications

* 6 months or more of experience with React

Selected Preferred Qualifications:

* Experience with React-Native

* Mobile development experience

See the full job description here:
[http://www.curseinc.com/careers/220902](http://www.curseinc.com/careers/220902)

If you are interested, please get in touch with me cconover@curse.com

Chris, Director of Mobile

------
missmurr
[https://cradlepoint.com/careers/senior-devops-engineer-
boise...](https://cradlepoint.com/careers/senior-devops-engineer-boise-id-or-
kelowna-can)

------
SowmyaAchar
Near(near.co) is the largest location intelligence platform providing real-
time information on places, people and products. The Near platform powers
Allspark, its flagship product enabling customers to visualize, engage and
analyze audience data including their location and behaviour for data-driven
decisions.

Founded in 2012, Near is headquartered in Singapore with offices in San
Francisco, London, Bangalore, Singapore, Tokyo and Sydney.

Looking for candidates for various engineering positions. Interested
candidates can apply at near.co/careers. Reach us at careers@near.co for any
queries.

------
butner
Stride Health - San Francisco. Helping Independent workers with health
coverage, care, and financial decisions.

 _Key Roles:_ DevOps/Infrastructure engineer, Scala and Nodejs platform
engineers, iOS developers and mobile tech lead, UI/Design developer,
Infrastructure Product Manager.

 _Passions:_ Consumer products, using data to help individuals make smart
decisions and stay right-side-up, working in positive+feedback driven
organization.

[https://stridehealth.com/jobs/open-
positions](https://stridehealth.com/jobs/open-positions)

------
pbnjay
Stridatum LLC | Lead Developer | Charlotte, NC or REMOTE | FT

Stridatum is a small development agency based just outside of Charlotte in
Concord, NC. We like to geek out on cool data and beautiful code. You are
responsible for designing, implementing, and maintaining projects that our
agency builds for customers. Your primary responsibility will be an Internet-
of-Things (IoT) platform for wireless lighting controls. This spans the gamut
on HTML/JS, JSON APIs, databases, backend RPC, data aggregation, and
interactions with mobile applications (just to name a few).

 _Requirements_

\- 2+ years of web application/API development experience. (HTML, JS, JSON)

\- BS in Computer Science or equivalent work experience. (4+ years development
experience)

\- No Visas - You must be able to work in the US.

 _Preferred Experience_

\- 2+ years Go programming (highly preferred)

\- PostgreSQL databases

\- RPC/Microservices

\- iOS/Android dev (Obj-C, Swift, Java)

Backend written in Golang, but if you are experienced we can help you make the
jump.

 _Benefits_

\- Pay based on experience, starting at 60k for minimum candidate, but plenty
of upward room for the right person.

\- Work from home (Although we will have meetings in person occasionally).

\- Equipment, Retirement plan and benefits available.

\- Relocation assistance to Charlotte available.

To apply, send an email to jobs at stridatum dot com. Let us know if you are
willing to relocate to the Charlotte area (big plus) or want to be remote.
Include a link to your github, bitbucket, gitlab, or other online code
profile. Call out the specific code you're most proud of. We'll send over a
quick "code interview" project similar to a homework assignment, if you
complete it within the time allotted (<1 week), we'll pay a small amount for
your time. If we continue the process, there will be a 2nd phase of
development on the same project, again paid if completed on time. If we
continue, we'll chat on the phone and see whats next/make an offer.

------
Ayoung
Tourbuzz | Atlanta, GA | Full Time | Engineers

Tourbuzz is a leader in the real estate photography and listing marketing
space, now serving 2M+ unique visitors a month.

We are looking for right now for a Sr. Front End Engineer. More info about
this job at
[http://about.tourbuzz.net/careers/](http://about.tourbuzz.net/careers/)

We are also starting the hunt for 1\. VP of Engineering 2\. Front End Engineer
3\. Back End Engineer

Find info about Tourbuzz at
[http://about.tourbuzz.net/](http://about.tourbuzz.net/)

------
jjolis
Verbling | San Francisco | Senior-level growth marketing person & React
Engineer | VISA | ONSITE

Verbling’s mission is to empower people all over the world to become fluent in
a foreign language. While our core team is based in San Francisco, the
teachers and students who make our mission possible are spread across six
continents.

Our interview process includes an assignment that can be completed from home.
The assignment is either marketing or coding depending on which job is sought.

[https://jobs.lever.co/verbling](https://jobs.lever.co/verbling)

------
lyndaphan
Sift Science (YC11) | SF | Full-time | Onsite

Launched in 2011 from the Y Combinator incubator program, Sift Science has
grown into the leading machine learning fraud detection solution for online
businesses. Every day, thousands of websites and apps rely on our cloud-based
machine learning to eliminate fraud, slash costs, and grow revenue. And we're
just getting started.

Join us! We are hiring for Product, Engineering, Sales & Marketing.

Questions? Ping us Recruiting@siftscience.com
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs)

------
souad
SeeChic | Singapore, Singapore | full-time and internships | VISA SPONSORING

SeeChic, E-commerce start-up in Singapore. To put it simply, we are an online
retailer specializing in all things eyesight related.

SeeChic is looking for full-stack Python/Django developer to build a totally
new version of our backend.

Responsibilities: \- Building from scratch the whole infrastructure in
collaboration with me : from the product information management system, to the
front-end. \- Nobody will tell you how to do smth, we are looking for an
expert willing to learn and find solutions.

Show me what you got : souad@seechic.com

------
dabochner
TapFwd | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Full-stack Generalists

You're a generalist in the true sense of the word. You don't know what
challenges tomorrow may bring, but you're happy to hack away at them - from
high performance back-end applications to sophisticated web apps.

You love the uncertainty and ownership that comes with working at an early
stage startup. If you need someone to hand you a well-packaged engineering
puzzle, then this job isn't for you - you'll see projects through from concept
to production to iteration.

Interested please apply at tapfwd.com/careers

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Los Angeles | Onsite or Remote | Part of Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator

Stasis Labs is hiring a web and mobile engineer to help us improve the quality
of patient care. We are working on a hard problem, and aim to make a sizable
impact through technology. We build a connected vitals monitoring system for
patients who are not currently monitored, and are launching our first product
this year to Indian hospitals. We are a part of the Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator, in Partnership witch Cedars-Sinai.

We are seeking someone with experience in full-stack web development, dev-ops,
server management, and web application deployment. We want you to own our web
deployment process, and write great full-stack web code in an environment
where security and data integrity are critical.

Our software stack includes C++ running on our device, an Android application
for doctors, and a web application (node.js backend, React frontend). We're
using both Bluetooth Low Energy and wi-fi. Our cloud backend is an important
part of our product.

You will primarily be on the web side (backend, frontend, and infrastructure),
but you will be exposed to and helping integrate our Android app and medical
device as well.

You will have a great deal of autonomy and be responsible for crafting the
culture, technology and processes of our company. We're a small team and are
looking for someone who can learn quickly and become competent in multiple
parts of the tech stack. We hope the idea of working with a variety of
technologies excites you. Startup experience is a plus.

We are just beginning, and are striving to build an inclusive and positive
company culture.

\+ Requirements:

\---- Experience with node.js

\---- Experience building single page applications in JavaScript

\+ Preferred:

\---- Experience with React

\---- Experience running highly reliable cloud servers on AWS or similar IaaS
provider

\---- Experience building web-connected Android applications

\---- Experience working at a startup

To apply, please email a resume and cover letter (in the email body is fine)
to software@stasislabs.com

------
verrier
Cimpress (Vistaprint) | Waltham, MA (Boston) | Onsite | Full-time |
[http://rolp.co/WkU4a](http://rolp.co/WkU4a)

* We're hiring a boatload of positions in software engineering in areas such as Tools, Cloud Engineering, Systems Administration, Security

* Our mass customization and integrated manufacturing capabilities enable us to do amazing things. Last year alone we custom produced 46 million uniquely designed items for our customers.

* Great perks and benefits, casual work environment

Shoot me a message with questions and I'll be happy to answer them!

------
andrewjwu
Spaceship | [https://spaceship.io](https://spaceship.io) | San Francisco Bay
Area | Web Designer | Part-time or Contractor | REMOTE

Spaceship is a web consultancy focused on delivering great products and
experiences to clients around the world.

We're currently looking for a web designer who has:

* Great taste and an eye for modern web design

* A pixel perfect mentality (aka the small details matter)

* Responsive web design experience

Designers from all experience levels are encouraged to apply.

If interested, please send examples of past work to hello@spaceship.io or feel
free to reach out if you have any questions.

------
mille562
CerteDrive | Fullstack Rails Engineer | Grand Rapids, MI

Mike here, CTO of Certedrive. We just started looking to add 2-3 developers to
help us expand our product offering. We are a startup with customers in 37
states and looking to expand that number to 48 in the next 6 months.

I moved to Grand Rapids from SF two years ago and I have been very happy here.
If you live near Grand Rapids or you are looking to move to an awesome place
and you are a great rails developer, contact me: mike@certedrive.com.

No remote at this time (although some do work from home a couple days a week
when they want to).

------
ztreuhaft
Senior Software Test Engineer - Full-time ONSITE in NYC

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers to watch
entertainment on any device from PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV.
This position is located in New York, NY.

Please find a link to the job description: [https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1276/senior-qa-enginee...](https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1276/senior-qa-engineer/job)

------
PLenz
Dstillery, a New York-based ad-tech firm that utilizes sophisticated data
science and analytics to help advertisers realize the potential opportunities
arising with the growth of digital media in all its forms. We are leaders in
connecting online behaviors, desktop and mobile, to the real world, and we're
a pretty cool place to work too.

We have openings for Data Scientists, Data Analysts (I'm one of those
myself!), and Software Engineer positions.

Send your resume to me and I'll get it in front of the right people to make
sure it's seen: plenz@dstillery.com

------
bmoak
Varden Labs | Los Altos, CA | Robotics Engineer, Computer Vision Engineer,
Drive by Wire Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Varden Labs is making self-driving vehicles.

Our mission is to create massive efficiency improvements in the transportation
industry by bringing automated vehicles to market.

We've already constructed a self-driving vehicle for private and public roads
faster and cheaper than anyone in history. Now we're looking for a handful of
the most talented, independent, fast-moving engineers who can help us kick it
up a notch.

If you're interested in learning more, send us your resume:

apply@vardenlabs.com

www.vardenlabs.com

------
rcpt
Clarifai | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite

Clarifai was founded by Matthew Zeiler in 2013, days after winning Imagenet.
Since then, Clarifai’s deep learning systems have improved orders of magnitude
in speed, vocabulary size, memory footprint and have expanded beyond images to
extract knowledge from all forms of data.

We're hiring software engineers, researchers, and dev-ops folks. Come be part
of the deep learning revolution.

[http://www.clarifai.com/careers](http://www.clarifai.com/careers) or shoot me
an email: ryan@clarifai.com

------
DanBlake
TheHunt.com , Miami Beach Florida, FT, (Remote OK but prefer local)

2 positions:

Senior iOS dev (swift app)

Senior Rails dev (Backend work primarily)

We offer great pay and a small team. We are funded and have great traction
with millions of users. Email me dan@thehunt.com

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and for remote companies. We work
with over 200 awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away
one of every two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly
bootstrapped and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: NYC, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask, Node.js, Ruby,
Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

------
ztreuhaft
Golang Developer - Full-time ONSITE in NYC

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers to watch
entertainment on any device from PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV.
This position is located in New York, NY.

Please find a link to the job description: [https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1232/golang-developer/...](https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1232/golang-developer/job)

------
ztreuhaft
Mobile Engineer - Full-time ONSITE in NYC

FreeWheel helps the television industry generate revenue from their premium
content through a robust technology platform, which enables consumers to watch
entertainment on any device from PC, mobile, set-top box to traditional TV.
This position is located in New York, NY.

Please find a link to the job description: [https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1278/mobile-engineer/j...](https://jobs-
freewheel.icims.com/jobs/1278/mobile-engineer/job)

------
rrawhouser
BlueLine Labs | Chicago | ONSITE

iOS Developer - 2+ years of experience - Swift and Obj-C

Phone Interview - Onsite Interview - 10 Hour Contract - We Hire You

[https://angel.co/blueline-labs/jobs/64058-ios-
developer](https://angel.co/blueline-labs/jobs/64058-ios-developer)

BlueLine Labs is a fast-paced and flexible agency. We work with our clients to
build apps that their users love. We love helping startups bring new products
to the market and iterating on existing applications to take companies to the
next level.

------
rsanaie
Beanworks ([https://www.beanworks.com](https://www.beanworks.com)) |
Vancouver, BC | Full Time

PHP/Pythohn/JS/.NET

Beanworks provides automation around accounts payables, expenses and payments
for mid sized businesses. We're a small team of highly motivated individuals
trying to solve real world problems. We're well funded and looking to expand
our Engineering team. Looking for: Senior Front/Back End Software Engineers,
Infrastructure Engineers, QA. Send interest to careers@beanworks.com

------
minalecs
Vrse | Los Angeles, CA | Onsite | Full Time

Vrse is a leading VR company, whose mission is to tell extraordinary stories
in virtual reality. Vrse uses custom-built tools and their own VR app to
create and distribute the most innovative, story-driven experiences in VR
today. Vrse's goal is to push VR forward with ground-breaking experiences that
explore and expand the medium's potential.

We're currently looking for

* Java Engineers * QA lead

Checkout out our careers site here

[https://vrse.com/careers/](https://vrse.com/careers/)

------
mikeiriarte
StyleSeat | Sr. Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA

StyleSeat has experienced massive organic growth and booked more than $1B
dollars of appointments in 2015, (up from ~$400M in 2014, ~$100M in 2013),
with 350k service providers and 7 million consumers.

Sr. Front End - JS/HTML/CSS/Angular/Sass

Sr. Growth - FS Python/Django/JS/Angular

Sr. Infrastructure - AWS/Docker

Lead Search and Discovery - Python/Django/Elasticsearch

[http://static.styleseat.com/jobs/index.html](http://static.styleseat.com/jobs/index.html)

------
TylerGoGuardian
GoGuardian | Los Angeles,CA | Full-Time |Senior Infrastructure Engineer

GoGuardian keeps students safe when they're online, helps teachers engage with
their students, and provides schools with better control over how their
technology is used. With GoGuardian, educators can harness the power of the
internet for learning, without harmful content or distractions getting in the
way.

Learn more and apply here:
([https://www.goguardian.com/careers.html](https://www.goguardian.com/careers.html))

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about quality, system automation, telemetry, user
experience or one of a variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and please also send a feature request to
brittanyd@apple.com.

~~~
zump
What if my startup has an idea for Siri?

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good | engageSPARK: "World's Easiest Voice IVR & 2-way SMS platform" |
ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines | Full-Time & Adventure Fellowship

engageSPARK, a not-for-profit business, is an engagement platform that
empowers NGOs to dramatically extend the reach and effectiveness of their pro-
poor programs. Customers tell us that it’s the easiest to use self-service
solution to easily and quickly launch comprehensive messaging, surveying,
curriculum, education, and decision tree programs focused on developing
countries via two-way SMS, Voice IVR Calls (roughly 40% of the world’s poor
are illiterate), and Missed Calls in 200+ countries.

Customers such as UN, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform in countries
around the world to make social change in the areas of Agriculture, Health,
Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response. We've already changed
the lives of more than 100,000 people living in poverty and been used in 80+
countries.

Full Stack Adventure Developer: [https://goo.gl/j4h5WX](https://goo.gl/j4h5WX)
Adventure Fellowship: [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com Check out our platform:
[https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com)

------
keitkollo
Weav Music (weav.io) | London/NYC | ONSITE Senior iOS / C++ Developer |

We are a tiny team with accomplished founders building a new era in music.

Compensation: £50K – £80K Equity: 0.5% – 1.0% Location: London for now but we
are moving to NYC in early 2017 and you must be willing & able to move with
us.

More information and contact: [https://angel.co/weav-music/jobs/129584-senior-
ios-developer...](https://angel.co/weav-music/jobs/129584-senior-ios-
developer-generalist-london)

------
tsternie
CATS | Minneapolis, MN | ONSITE | FULL TIME | Web Developers (Full Stack) and
Front End/UX

For the past 7 years we've grown to support thousands of companies and their
hiring processes. We're looking to add to our engineering team and expand our
product even further in the near future and are looking for talented
individuals to help us work through the challenges of scaling and improving a
SaaS product.

Learn more/apply at [http://jobs.catsone.com/](http://jobs.catsone.com/).

------
classyjim
Elliptic - [https://elliptic.workable.com/](https://elliptic.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. With recent Series A funding we
at Elliptic are a blockchain intelligence company. We identify illicit
activity on the Bitcoin blockchain and provide our services to the leading
Bitcoin companies and law enforcement agencies globally. We seek a Lead Java
Engineer and a Frontend Engineer. Please contact me at
james.peters@elliptic.co

------
k1w1
Aha! | Rails Software Engineer | REMOTE

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)

We are looking for full-stack Rails developers to join our team to help build
the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

Email: amy@aha.io

~~~
mattm
Sent an email last month. Never got a reply.

------
millchristian
Senior/Lead Software Engineer NY, NY -

Paperless Post helps users create custom online and paper stationery through
our elegant technologies and powerful design. Our customers pay us directly
for a product they love and use for milestone events—like weddings and
holidays—which means that we can focus on quality without having to answer to
advertisers.

Visa/Onsite
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852)

------
jwatte
IMVU, Redwood City, CA.

Our front end is WebGL and reactive JavaScript with a real time push model.

Our back end is Haskell, Erlang, C++/GPU, and PHP.

We power the animated emojis of Kim Kardashian Wests Kimoji app, as well as a
profitable entertainment social network.

We're the original Lean Startup, and take tests and continuous deployment
seriously.

Top needs include front end ninja, Haskell back end guru, and data science
statistician on top of our hive/spark/kafka infrastructure.

[http://www.IMVU.com/jobs](http://www.IMVU.com/jobs)

~~~
MosierG
I don't see a position for a Haskell guru. Do you have an e-mail address we
can chat on?

------
estitesc
TEESPRING has several open positions! SF, LA, Hebron KY, London, Seattle.
Full-time

Engineering opportunities include:

Eng Mgr:
[http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=199172](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=199172)
Sr. Full Stack Eng:
[http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923)

Check out [http://teespring.com/jobs](http://teespring.com/jobs) for complete
list.

------
wcrane2
Apple Canada | Vancouver, BC | Full Time

[https://jobs.apple.com/ca/search?#location&t=0&sb=req_open_d...](https://jobs.apple.com/ca/search?#location&t=0&sb=req_open_dt&so=1&lo=3*VAC*CAN*111*R362*Vancouver&pN=0&openJobId=35832579)

Looking for someone local with knowledge of working with large scale data in
streaming frameworks, as well as in non-SQL cluster DB's to work on some cool
things. If interested please submit via the link above.

------
pizzapill
Better Payment, Berlin (Germany), ONSITE

Do you like writing mean and clean Ruby code or know a lot about DevOps? Come
work at Better Payment GmbH – located in the heart of Berlin, steps away from
Hackescher Markt!

If you want to know more please visit
[https://betterpayment.de/index.php/careers/](https://betterpayment.de/index.php/careers/)
or if you have questions from engineer to engineer write me a email
moritz@betterpayment.de

Interviews can be either onsite or via Skype etc.

------
Spectrm
Spectrm | Full-Time | Berlin | ONSITE |
[https://spectrm.de](https://spectrm.de)

We are looking for an experienced PHP-frontend developer (f/m) to build a team
with the mission of improving and extending the CMS for our partners.

Check our Job-Ad here: [https://medium.com/work-at-spectrm/frontend-
developer-98bc1a...](https://medium.com/work-at-spectrm/frontend-
developer-98bc1a8bd9e3#.3t5p69xpf)

We are looking forward to your applications!

------
kethinov
CACI International Inc. - Rome, NY

CACI's Rome, NY office supports the Air Force Research Laboratory. We develop
data visualization software and productivity tools supporting the United
States military using a wide range of tech stacks. Basically we write cool
software that ranges from bringing old pen and paper military processes into
the 21st century to visualizing large data sets in ways that push the limits
of modern computer hardware.

CACI employs a diverse range of talent to create an environment that fuels
innovation and fosters continuous improvement and success. At CACI you will
have the opportunity to make an immediate impact by providing information
solutions and services in support of national security missions and government
transformation for Intelligence, Defense, and Federal Civilian clients. A
member of the Fortune 1000 Largest Companies and the Russell 2000 Index, CACI
provides dynamic careers for approximately 20,000 employees working in over
120 offices worldwide.

We're looking for software engineers ranging from entry level to senior
developers as well as current students looking for college jobs skilled in one
or more of the following:

\- JavaScript (full stack: client-side and Node.js)

\- WebGL or OpenGL

\- Java

\- C++

\- *nix skills

Must be a U.S. Citizen. Security clearance requirements per project/team
varies. Clearance must be obtained and maintained.

    
    
         === Openings ===
    

\- Internships and college semester software development co-ops (INTERNS)

\- Entry-level and mid-level full-time software developers (ONSITE)

\- Senior software engineers (REMOTE welcome)

If this sounds interesting to you, apply at
[http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME](http://careers.caci.com/search?q=ROME)
or ping me directly if you have questions at enewport@caci.com.

CACI also has lots of job openings in other locations too. If that sounds more
appealing, I will be sad but my employer will be happy. You can find those
openings (as well as our Rome, NY office openings) at
[http://careers.caci.com](http://careers.caci.com)

------
smmnyc
Quikly | Detroit, MI | Ruby Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

VC-backed Detroit Startup started in 2012. Digital marketing platform that
scales to over 50K unique visitors per minute. Work on Ruby, Go, and Angular
apps with a small team of developers in downtown Detroit.

To apply: [https://quikly.applytojob.com/apply/ScSIC7/Ruby-Software-
Eng...](https://quikly.applytojob.com/apply/ScSIC7/Ruby-Software-Engineer-At-
Quikly-Detroit-Tech-Startup?source=YC)

~~~
yo123
Around how much does this job pay? Asking for a friend.

------
akshed
dfxMachina | Palo Alto, CA ONSITE | full-time | salary + equity + benefits |
cannot sponsor new H1Bs, but can do transfers

Hi -- I'm Anna, the CEO of dfxMachina. I learned how to build millions of
things during a six year tenure at Apple that culminated with leading Product
Design for Apple Watch. Instead of just making one product
thinner/cheaper/better, we are fundamentally changing how all products are
designed and built.

We're making artificial intelligence for manufacturing -- enabling assembly
lines that can provide actionable insights into how our customers' designs or
processes can be improved – with the potential to save billions in scrap and
rework costs.

We are dedicated to building a diverse and dynamic team of data-driven
engineers who see inefficiencies as opportunities and want to develop a system
that not only touches, but improves, millions of things each day. We have
revenue and are funded. Today we are just six people -- there's lots of
opportunity here to move the needle, influence the product, and grow as an
engineer!

We are actively seeking several software engineers to be founding members of
our artificial intelligence team. These engineers will architect, develop, and
deploy scaleable, non-task specific machine learning, computer vision, and
other data extraction/correlation algorithms to generate insights about our
customers’ product and manufacturing processes.

Would love to hear from you -- communications at dfxmachina dot com -- it goes
directly to my inbox!

------
KaratTeam
Karat.io | Seattle, WA | Talent Operations Coordinator | Full Time | Remote

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

More Here: [https://jobs.lever.co/karat/a5a0212f-8173-48b5-8efc-
fc4c365e...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/a5a0212f-8173-48b5-8efc-
fc4c365e4532?lever-source=hn)

------
vorador
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Soma) |
Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated over 16K stars on GitHub, and are
looking for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around
email, calendar, and contacts. You'll not only use modern web tech to build a
better email experience, you'll design the developer platform to power the
next generation of email apps. See more about N1 here:
[https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1)

We take pride in the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than
raw technical talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a small team

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership.

Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision,
and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(karim@nylas). We're a diverse team, and encourage applications from all
backgrounds.

------
axvk
Vimbly, New York, NY (Onsite full time and interns)

[https://www.vimbly.com](https://www.vimbly.com)

Positions:

* PHP Developer (Back-end LAMP stack)

* Front End Developer

Join a team of 10 developers working on projects of all sizes.

More info: [https://www.vimbly.com/careers](https://www.vimbly.com/careers)

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
djhalliday
HOVER | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time
[https://www.hover.to](https://www.hover.to)

We’re building the future of 3D property data with a platform that lets anyone
generate accurate digital 3D buildings by simply taking a few photos with
their smartphone.

We're hiring for front-end and back-end engineers, but if you're particularly
curious about 3D tech (graphics rendering, computer vision, etc.) we'd love to
talk to you.

Interested? Email a link to your github to jobs@hover.to

------
classyjim
Lost My Name - London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full time. We seek a Full
Stack Engineer in our Loyalty Squad with a Ruby/Javascript background. We are
a Google Ventures & Project A Ventures backed business. Contact
jamesp@lostmy.name for me details.
[https://making.lostmy.name/listings/fullstack-developer-
at-g...](https://making.lostmy.name/listings/fullstack-developer-at-google-
funded-london-startup-in-hackney)

------
mokn
TimeSet | iOS, Android, Web, and backend positions available | Sarasota, FL |
Full-Time On-site | VISA/Relocation

Startup with current team of 4 with Android app in the Play Store and iOS app
running through tests on TestFlight. Don't care about your background - if you
have a proven track record of producing and work well with the team we will
bring you on.

Our stack is running on AWS/EB/RDS/S3, Postgres and Ruby on Rails.

Come help us keep track of human history. :)

Contact michael.orourke@timeset.com with resume and Github links if
interested.

Thanks.

------
kbuchanan
Banzai Inc. - Provo, Utah | Full-time | Onsite

Position

Banzai is seeking a full-time, mid to senior level Graphic, Web or UX designer
to assume the Lead Designer role.

About Banzai

For 10 years, Banzai has built premium, online financial literacy software for
over 10,000 schools nationwide, at no cost. In turn, hundreds of community
banks and credit unions sponsor Banzai’s software on behalf of the schools.

Tens of thousands of educators, and many hundreds of thousands of students,
use Banzai in class, and at home, on desktop and mobile devices. Banzai has
won national education awards and features prominently in many state
educational departments’ recommended resources.

Qualifications

* Familiarity with professional design tools (e.g. Adobe Creative Suite, Sketch, etc.)

* Experience designing websites and apps: Banzai builds mobile and desktop applications, as well as the marketing sites to promote them.

* Experience building prototypes: The ability to produce likenesses of finished products, and test ideas before they are built. The closer a prototype comes to mimicking a real product (via HTML, CSS, or prototyping software like Principle, Invision, Framer, etc.) the better.

* Graphic design experience: An appreciation for the role of decoration and pleasing aesthetics in addition to building usable, intuitive products. The position will involve, at times, designing marketing collaterals.

* Love of solving design problems – a desire to make educational software better for students.

Benefits

* Competitive salary

* Full healthcare benefits (company pays 100% of premiums)

* Small team: enjoy significant autonomy and decision making

* 401(K) employer contributions

* Flexible vacations

* Life and disability insurance

* Cell phone and service

Apply and more details:
[http://jobs.teachbanzai.com/jobs/designer/web/ux/graphic/201...](http://jobs.teachbanzai.com/jobs/designer/web/ux/graphic/2016/05/28/lead-
designer.html)

------
invaware
Invaware Corporation | Ingersoll, Ontario, Canada | ONSITE / Telecommute

Sr Software Engineer - Python/Django/Bootstrap

We are currently seeking skilled django developers looking to help expand our
manufacturing ERP software to appeal to our new growing client base.

Hiring process - Email Resume, Chat via something, Submit code samples /
github profile, Video chat interview with management team.

We're a fresh startup always looking for great local talent!

[http://www.invaware.com](http://www.invaware.com)

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://matterport.com](https://matterport.com)

Roles: Infrastructure Eng / Back-End,Full Stack / Computer Vision / Senior iOS
Eng

Stack: Python, Javascript, C++, Objective-C, Cocoa, AWS, RESTful

Apply:[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)

Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite > Offer

Contact: Email to vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
venacareers
Java Software Architect | VENA SOLUTIONS |TORONTO, CA

Who are we? Check out the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io)

You will be responsible for building Vena’s next generation storage engine,
document processing and calculation platform, with focus on platform
scalability, performance and security.

We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/1U2G8Jx](http://bit.ly/1U2G8Jx)

------
trq_
PubPub (www.pubpub.org) | Boston, MA | ONSITE | full-time

We're making a radically, transparent open academic publishing platform.
People will use PubPub to write papers, but also to spin up independent, open-
access scientific journals.

Currently based out of the MIT Media Lab, but paying competitively.

Looking for Javascript Devs and UX designers, more info here:
[https://www.pubpub.org/pub/jobs](https://www.pubpub.org/pub/jobs)

Email pubpub-careers@media.mit.edu if interested!

------
mikeh1010
MJ Freeway | Denver, CO - possibly remote

MJ Freeway is the leading software provider for the legal cannabis / marijuana
industry.

Looking for a UX / UI / User Experience person who can help us take our
software to the next level. JS/CSS/HTML ability is a plus.

Work on a very small team as we build this industry from the ground up!
Prohibition is ending and we're the best positioned company in the world to
capitalize on it. Join us!

Email jobs@mjfreeway.com for more info.

Engineers also welcome to apply but UX is primary need right now.

------
GlobalSignGreg
GlobalSign | Portsmouth; Boston; London; Maidstone; Espoo; Singapore; Makati
City | Full Time | Onsite

GlobalSign is an identity services company providing cloud and on-premise IAM
and PKI solutions for enterprises.

We're hiring software engineers, technical support reps, sales, and marketing
in various locations.

Visit
[https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/](https://www.globalsign.com/en/company/careers/)
for more information.

------
adamowen
Spiral Media (Magento eCommerce Developers) | Lincoln, United Kingdom | Full
Time | ONSITE

We're going through a period of fast growth, and looking for a full-time, on-
site PHP developer to join our team of devs working on new-builds and with
existing clients.

We specialise in Magento, so looking for someone with Magento experience, or
at least an interest in learning and working with the platform.

[https://www.spiralmedia.co.uk](https://www.spiralmedia.co.uk)

Contact: adam@spiralmedia.co.uk

------
dons
Standard Chartered | London and Singapore | Full-time and Contracting

10+ open positions for Haskell developers in the Strats team at Standard
Chartered. 2 open positions in the developer efficiency team working on our
build system and tooling.

[https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2016/06/03/multiple-haskell-
de...](https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2016/06/03/multiple-haskell-developer-
roles-in-strats-at-standard-chartered/)

------
enigmango
Cloudreach | USA | Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE |
[https://www.cloudreach.com/careers](https://www.cloudreach.com/careers)

Are you passionate about transforming IT infrastructure to be more efficient,
more scalable, and more cost effective?

Cloudreach is an idea that started out in a London pub that is now a global
cloud enabler and one of the world’s largest AWS partners. We have hubs in
North America and Europe, with more certified technical staff than anyone else
in the world. Cloudreach works on challenging technical projects such as data
center migrations, data analytics, and managing digital estates. This is not
your average company; we keep our feet on the ground and our heads in the
cloud.

Currently open roles:

• Cloud Systems Engineer | Atlanta | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=134421](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=134421)

• Cloud Systems Engineer | NYC | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=217929](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=217929)

• Cloud Architect | Atlanta | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=217933](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=217933)

• Cloud Architect | Chicago | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=217939](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=217939)

• Cloud Architect | NYC | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=55914](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=55914)

Generally our interview process starts with a phone screen, followed by remote
interviews at varying technical levels, and finishes with an on-site interview
with a panel of current employees.

Check us out on Glassdoor! [http://bit.ly/1KqoIUP](http://bit.ly/1KqoIUP)

Apply via the above links or contact us at careers@cloudreach.com

~~~
jeff303
Which of the specific roles are REMOTE?

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE or WorkBar |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT @ 1KHz

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, QA, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform in March to great fanfare [1], and our
L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep up with our > 100% month over month data volume
growth. Building software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big
Data ML, and OPS provides a stable of problems we need your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work (e.g. Beer + big screen
viewing of each SpaceX landing).

Come join us! Reach out via the careers site, or solve our ML Challenge [3]
(and win free IoT sensors). You're welcome to ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot
com for any questions. I'm a lead backend developer building our cloud
services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

[3] [https://www.mc10inc.com/mc10-pulse/one-man-one-run-one-
lucky...](https://www.mc10inc.com/mc10-pulse/one-man-one-run-one-lucky-winner-
and-lots-sensors)

------
mertens
Maxflow (CrazyGames.com) | Hasselt / Leuven, Belgium | Full stack developer |
Onsite

Looking for someone to join Maxflow in Leuven or Hasselt (Belgium). You will
be working directly with the founder in building out new products, both in the
game space as in the personal finance space. Technology used is Python and PHP
for backend and React + Redux for frontend. Experience with AWS, DevOps, and /
or Flash / Unity game development is a plus. Reach out: info@maxflow.be

------
gertjanzwartjes
ASML Netherlands/Brion Technologies | C++/Java/Python Software Engineer |
Eindhoven, Netherlands | ONSITE (ASML offers relocation assistance) | Full-
time

ASML Netherlands is the leading provider of optical lithography systems for
the semiconductor industry. Brion technologies is a subsidiary of ASML
Netherlands, and develops simulation and modeling software for lithography
production and metrology applications.

We are looking for a software developer who loves designing and writing C++,
Python and Java software modules using a hybrid Linux/Unix and Windows
environment, solving challenging problems for lithographic simulation and
application software in a small, collaborative and fast moving team.

Job Mission: Deliver high quality modular software components (in C++, Python
and Java) to improve and integrate Brion products with ASML machine specific
knowledge and systems.

Job Description: All-round software engineer, capable of designing and
delivering high quality, well tested software working in a distributed
(Eindhoven/US) based team-setting.

Education: BS or MS in Computer Science.

Experience:

\- Relevant C++ software development experience (3-5 years).

\- Experience using Unix as a development environment (3-5 years).

\- Experience with version control systems (Git) (3-5 years).

\- Multi-language experience (C++, Python, Java) is preferred (0-2 years).

\- Experience in designing and developing large, complex, multidisciplinary
software systems is preferred.

\- Relevant software development experience in semi-conductor industry is a
pre.

\- Experience with 3D modeling and geometrical algorithms/software is a pre.

Since we operate as a small and dynamic team of people who all share a passion
for our work, we are looking for someone like-minded, who doesn't expect a
hierarchical, top-down approach and is not afraid of challenging him/herself
or other team members. Experience is obviously a pre, but we think someone who
likes to learn and improve will fit in better than someone who's used to doing
things the same way for a long time.

If you are interested or have further questions, send our team an email at:
dl-brion-vhv@asml.com

------
sandover
Oblong Industries, Inc. | Los Angeles, CA | C++/OpenGL Engineer on the
Solutions team | Full Time | ONSITE

Our team creates pioneering spatial applications in C++. Join us and write
immersive, distinctive software that bravely leaps screen boundaries, machine
boundaries, and interaction modes.

I'm Brandon, and I direct the team -- my email address at oblong.com is my
first name.

[http://www.oblong.com/solutions](http://www.oblong.com/solutions)

------
daniyalzade
node.js - backend | Walmart Labs | SF - Bay Area

Have you ever shipped code that processes more than $1 billion annually? Well,
here is your opportunity :) You can work on node.js at many companies, but
only rarely can you have an impact on millions of people. In the store-
services team @ WalmartLabs, we build tools that bring the in-store shopping
experience on par with shopping online. If enhancing real-world experiences
with technology is your passion, keep on reading!

We are nimble team operating like a startup, with the resources of a large
company (allowing us, for example, to support open-source software). We
control our product roadmap and development cycles. Most of us have worked at
startups before. To achieve our vision of a unified shopping experience, we
are building a team of excellent node.js developers and that is where you come
in. We are looking for backend engineers with the following skills:

* Strong experience in server-side programming. Proficiency in a scripting language, preferably node.js

* Experience in designing clean REST APIs

* Experience in building fault-tolerant, high performance distributed systems

* Comfort with GIT

* Simple & fast deployments

* Comfort with the /nix environment and configuring it with tools like puppet, chef or fabric

* Having contributed to open source community. Reference to an active github repo is a big plus!

If this role excites you, drop us a line. We love what we do and are happy to
chat! Feel free to reach me (Eytan) directly at edaniyalzade@walmartlabs.com.

------
arielm
appFigures | New York, NY | Onsite - appFigures is a leading app store
intelligence platform that aims to make app store data accessible to everyone.

We take lots of data and turn it into meaningful insights so app makers and
other industry spectators can act on.

We're a fun and smart team that enjoys solving problems and knows how to enjoy
our successes (whiskey Fridays, board games, catered lunches, and more). We
also have pretty amazing health insurance that includes free dental coverage.

We're looking for:

* A Site Reliability Engineer who can work with a Linux stack on local and virtualized servers with some unconventional additions.

* A software developer to grow the platform, writing code in Python and C# (don't diss the language, it's the platform's fault...).

* A front end developer to help grow our existing code base into React and extend it to slice and dice data in even more clever ways.

* An analyst to help transform mountains of data into reports we can share with the world. If you like Excel pivot tables and have strong writing skills you'll love this role.

We have a few more positions open but these are the ones we're focusing on
right now.

_One or more years of experience and a related degree are required for all
positions._

Sounds like you? Email jobs@appfigures.com with the position in the title. I
(the CEO) read all applications :)

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | Multiple Openings | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our small team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop, and growing our engineering team. We're
currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers

* UI Engineer (React + Redux)

* Several bizdev positions (see more at rocketmiles.com/jobs)

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team. Please reach out to
me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello!

------
philip1209
Staffjoy | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime | ONSITE

Staffjoy is making workers happier and businesses more profitable by replacing
their manual scheduling with automation. We were apart of the first YC
Fellowship class last Fall, and now we are a 4-person team scheduling a
variety of businesses with algorithms.

We're hiring:

* Dev-ops Engineer

* Product Designer

* Front-End Engineering Lead

Details here:
[https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/](https://www.staffjoy.com/careers/)

------
augustflanagan
BabyList - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE BabyList is making it easier for
new parents to prepare for one of the biggest events in their lives. We have
an extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing quickly and making real money.
Our core product is a universal baby registry, and we are developing our own
e-commerce platform and content site. Our HQ is in the Old Oakland
neighborhood, 3 blocks from the 12th Street BART. We're a smart and diverse
team of 15. Our users actually notice and love what we do (read our AppStore
reviews for proof).

Front-end Software Engineer: Our front-end is driven by React/Redux, Sass,
Bootstrap, and we recently released a new section of our iOS app powered by
React Native. You would join an excellent product team of 4 software engineers
and 2 designers. Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in Javascript and one modern front-end framework.

\- Experience with OOCSS methodologies and an almost unhealthy obsession with
keeping CSS (Sass) clean and scalable.

\- Experience with modern front-end build tools (Babel, Browserify, Webpack,
Gulp, etc).

\- User-obsessed. Once you get to know our users, you deeply empathize and
genuinely like them. You could get on the phone with a user (or their
grandmother) if they were having an issue.

\- You’re opinionated and care intensely about the little details that make a
great user experience.

Senior Fullstack Engineer: Our server-side code is powered by Ruby on Rails,
MySQL and Redis. Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in at least one of Ruby, Java, Python, or another
modern server-side object-oriented programming language.

\- Bachelors in CS, or equivalent experience.

\- Experience designing and implementing scalable web services.

\- Deep knowledge of testing best practices and continuous deployment.

I'd love to tell you more over the phone or in person. Contact me at
august[at]babyli.st or see our jobs page for other open positions -
[https://babyli.st/jobs](https://babyli.st/jobs)

------
bwb
Pressed | Remote but USA time zones for now.

Pressed is building a white label managed WordPress cloud hosting platform on
Amazon infrastructure. With a control panel built in Ruby on Rails. We are
actively looking for the following positions:

WordPress Support Engineer Software Engineer - Ruby on Rails System Archtect

Further details on position:
[https://jobs.lever.co/pressed](https://jobs.lever.co/pressed)

Ben@Pressed.net, Thanks, Ben

~~~
bugfixer
You have been posting the same positions over and over again for almost a
year.And you don't answer question when people email you.Are you posting here
just to mislead people or what?

~~~
jeffheng
Frankly, half of all these monthly hiring posts have been regurgitated over
and over for months and months. It is probably frustrating for many serious
job seekers visiting these threads every month, and seeing the same positions
time and time again.

------
hwatson
Judo Payments | Angel, London, United Kingdom | Full-time

Judo makes buying the things we want faster, simpler and more secure. As
Europe’s leading secure in app and mobile first payments platform, we’re
riding an unstoppable wave as smartphones change the way we engage in
commerce.

We sit at the intersection of mobile, SaaS and payments, three of the fastest
growing and most interesting sectors of the global economy. Our customers -
big brands and innovative Startups - win awards because of our outstanding
people.

Founded by serial financial technology entrepreneurs in 2012, Judo is backed
by leading VC and hedge fund investors.

We're looking for: \- DevOps Help design, build and maintain our IT
infrastructure to meet our growing needs. Monitor and maintain our production
platform keeping all components in top working order. Automate all the things;
help us scale quickly by automating all the daily chores leaving you to focus
on infrastructure improvements. Strong Microsoft Active Directory knowledge,
including associated functions such as Group Policy, DNS etc. Experience of
Microsoft Windows Server 2008 / 2012 & Linux. High level of automation using
Octopus/ssh/powershell/bash. Experience of Docker. Experience of PCI.

\- Postgres DBA Developer Experience of working on very high transactional
load in always on mode. Experience with highly volatile load profiles. At
least 2-4 years of administering large PostgreSQL databases. Experience in
performance tuning / index maintenance, able to meet and assist the needs of
the Development teams using PostgreSQL as its backend database. Designing and
Managing PostgreSQL database schemas. Experience in Security access control.
Experience with version control. Experience with 24x7 zero downtime database
management. Experience with Java and high-available web applications.
Knowledge of fault detection and resolution processes. Ability to communicate
effectively to different levels of technical and non-technical audiences.
Implement Database Change Controls. Experience supporting BI internally and
for customers. Experience of, or willing to learn alternative database
technologies (NoSQL) such as Mongo, Redis, Cassandra.

Our stack is based on C#/ASP.NET MVC, jQuery/Angular, RabbitMQ, and MS SQL
Server/PostgreSQL.

If you're interested, please email lindy.roberts@judopayments.com for more
details.

------
emilburzo
META

I've made a developer friendly search frontend for this thread.

[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

Feedback welcome.

------
hello_world2
akira.md | Toronto | Onsite iOS & Android Developers: 80,000-120,000CAD

Akira is a doctor in your pocket. We’re on a mission to make world-class
healthcare convenient and accessible to all of humanity. With Akira, Canadians
can consult with physicians on-demand by secure text or video. They have
mobile access to their health records, including labs, imaging, doctor’s
notes, and prescriptions. Users have a Personal Health Assistant who will
focus on preventing illness, rather than simply treating it. Based in Toronto,
we’re building an interdisciplinary team of physicians, developers, data
scientists and designers to tackle hard problems in healthcare technology. Our
mobile health platform brings much-needed change to a medical system still
reliant on fax machines and paper charts. We've also recently been featured on
product hunt and the app store!

If you're passionate about building a next-generation iOS or Android App and
moving Canadian healthcare forward, email me at alex@akira.md or apply at
[http://akira.md/about.html#careers](http://akira.md/about.html#careers)

------
aespinoza
Cylance | Irvine, CA | [http://cylance.com](http://cylance.com) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Looking for low level/kernel developers & .Net Engineers to work on the next-
gen AV providing real protection against malware.

We are looking for passionate engineers to work on the actual AV product which
runs on Windows, OSX and Linux.

If you are interested or want to learn more shoot me an email at:
aespinoza@cyance.com

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NewYork | Full-Time | OnSite

Come work with a fast paced, high energy team helping reshape the future of
music streaming and internet radio by solving some large scale problems. We
reached our first 20 million users faster than any digital service and our
first 80 million faster than any other digital music service.

FrontEnd Engineer - React, Flux, Redux, NodeJS - Working on a reactive
realtime architecture, responsive web, frontend performance

Backend Engineer - Scala, Akka, Docker, Microservices, DynamoDB,
ElasticSearch, MongoDB, Postgres

Mobile Engineers - iOS and Android at all levels

Data Engineer - Working with Kafka, Hive, Hadoop, Redshift, Spark on some very
large scale realtime and batch data problems for all of our data sets

Test Engineer - Need SW Engineers focusing on building out more automation
test suites using Appium and Selenium as well as working on Load and
Performance testing and working closely with the SW Engineers on constantly
improving our CI and CD workflows

Read about us on our blog at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com)

------
bkpwr
Chicago, IL - ONSITE PowerReviews | www.powerreviews.com | Chicago's Best and
Brightest 2015 & 2016

Great culture, great product, and compelling technical problems. Our process
is simple, quick, and no-nonsense: an intro call, a hiring manager call, then
a round of on-site interviews w/ some practical whiteboarding.

\------

Seeking:

Backend - Sr. Java Engineer, Java Engineer

Frontend - Sr. Frontend Engineer

DevOps - Systems Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer

QA - QA Automation Engineer

\------

Please apply online at www.powerreviews.com/careers

------
rndmize
ENFOS | San Mateo CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Looking for backend and frontend engineers.

We make a SaaS enterprise app for mananging environmental liabilities. This is
an opportunity to do real, actual good for the environment with your coding
skills. We're a small company, less than 20 people, so every person has a big
impact, and we have a flat structure/relaxed environment.

Tech: jQuery, requireJS, Handlebars, Grunt; JEE, Hibernate, Spring

Contact: heidi@enfos.com

------
slitchfield
Litchfield Digital | Sydney, Australia | Onsite preferred

We're a brand new team of engineers and designers hacking away on several
exciting new products across finance, hospitality, fitness, and health. Our
stack includes Python/Django, React/Redux, Riot, Swift, and Java.

We're hiring at all levels, experienced engineers in particular. If you're
interested, I'd love to hear from you simon@litchfield.digital

------
nosrednAhsoJ
Dude Solutions | Raleigh, NC | Onsite | Full-time

[http://www.dudesolutions.io/](http://www.dudesolutions.io/)

Things that make us unique:

* Not half-SasS'd

* We build products that support the communities you live, play, and work in

* Diversity matters (both the kind you see and the kind you don't see)

* Heavy focus on giving back (charity, open source, host community technology events, etc.)

* We do agile and devops, for realz

Who we hire:

* People that learn fast

* People that are great team players

* People that get shit done

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

Our top hiring priorities:

Engineering Leader, Backend
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=163451](https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=163451)

Senior Fullstack Javascript Engineer
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=147806](https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=147806)

Solutions Engineer
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=156262](https://www.kentik.com/careers/?gh_jid=156262)

Interested in building a time series database, crafting a sleek, intuitive
front-end, or evangelizing a breakthrough approach to network intelligence?
This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic San Francisco-based
startup with major growth potential.

Kentik Technolgies is a venture-backed startup based in San Francisco focused
on network traffic analytics. Our SaaS platform is upending legacy software
and appliance-based vendors, going way beyond what they're capable of in terms
of scale, query speed, data granularity, and flexibility. In our first 12
months selling, we've closed an incredible list of the world's largest network
operators, including telcos, international carriers, hosting providers, and
online enterprises like Pandora, Spotify, Box, Yelp, Shopify, Neustar, and
Cisco / OpenDNS. We're on track for 5x revenue growth this year.

Accessible via portal, psql client, and API, Kentik Detect is the network
visibility solution that our founders — former network operators from Akamai,
Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always wanted but could never find. It lets
network operators see complete traffic paths, find root causes for link
congestion, reduce costs by peering with other networks, and know immediately
when their networks are under DDoS attack. And with your help we can keep
making it even better.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the front end we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

------
sep
LogDog | Tel-Aviv, Israel | Backend(NodeJS)/Android/iOS/Fullstack | Full-Time
| ONSITE

LogDog develops software to help protect people's online accounts (like your
private email or Facebook). We're growing and are looking for great developers
to join us and make a real impact on users' online security.

[https://getlogdog.com](https://getlogdog.com)

Contact me: alon@logdog.is

------
trg2
Airbnb | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.airbnb.com](https://www.airbnb.com)

Airbnb is hiring an SEO specialist to join our online marketing team.

Learn more at
[https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/position/201392](https://www.airbnb.com/careers/departments/position/201392)

~~~
trifecta626
I'm really interested in this. Do you have an email I can contact you at or
should I just apply on the website?

~~~
trg2
Sure! Tommy.Griffith[at]Airbnb.com

------
edword
[HIRING][FULL TIME][LOCAL/New York, NY]

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating
consumer experiences of the future. We're looking for a frontend-inclined
Senior Javascript Engineer to work with us on building out engaging interfaces
and future tech.

If you're working with any combination of React, Radium, JS/CSS Animations,
Falcor, ClojureScript or Elm let's talk!

Email : tech-jobs@ginlane.com

------
supergeek133
Honeywell | Lynwood, WA (and others) | Full-Time

We need a few things, but this post will cover an API Engineer. We use Apigee
at Honeywell and are looking for engineers for it. Also you work on other
projects as well (integration with 3rd parties directly, etc)

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/150259105](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/150259105)

------
robandrews
Renaissance Learning | San Francisco (Montgomery BART stop) | Full-Time,
ONSITE | VISA | [https://www.renaissance.com/](https://www.renaissance.com/)

Imagine developing products that truly make a difference in the lives of
millions of students globally. Renaissance Learning, a leading K-12 EdTech
company funded by Google Capital
([http://www.googlecapital.com/companies/](http://www.googlecapital.com/companies/)),
is looking for exceptional candidates to join our San Francisco team.

Renaissance Learning is a world leader in cloud-based assessment and teaching
and learning solutions that fit the K12 classroom, raise the level of school
performance, and accelerate learning for all. By delivering deep insight into
what students know, what they like, and how they learn, Renaissance Learning
enables educators to deliver highly differentiated and timely instruction
while driving personalized student practice in reading, writing, and math
every day. Renaissance Learning delivers its products in over one-third of
U.S. schools and more than 60 countries worldwide.

As a member of our Lean/Agile team, you will work with incredibly smart,
collaborative, and mission-driven people to develop our cloud-based web
applications to the K-12 education market that positively impact millions of
students and teachers around the world. Visa is OK. ONSITE. 1 Prescreen with
Recruiter, 2 Phone Interviews, 1 onsite interview, 1 phone interview with CTO.

We're hiring:

SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER:
[http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=8537...](http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=85377.viewjobdetail&CID=85377&JID=217552)

MID LEVEL SOFTWARE ENGINEER:
[http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=8537...](http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=85377.viewjobdetail&CID=85377&JID=217535)

ENGINEER IN TEST:
[http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=8537...](http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=85377.viewjobdetail&CID=85377&JID=219819)

Email me at rob.andrews (@) renaissance.com if you'd like to learn more.

------
ciscoriordan
Rothenberg Ventures | San Francisco, CA | UI Designer | ONSITE | Full-Time

[https://rothenbergventures.com](https://rothenbergventures.com)

We're a Seed+ stage VC firm that invests in frontier tech startups.

Looking to hire an energetic, full-time graphic designer primarily for our
platform project. Web app and mobile app experience a plus.

Please email me directly at cisco@rothenbergventures.com if interested.

------
deusex_
foodpanda | Berlin | ONSITE | Full-time

We're an established food-delivery start-up with strong funding
([http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/please-
sir/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/30/please-sir/)), established presence in
a number of countries and we're focused on technology and automation to be the
key elements to our further success.

We are looking for engineers for our logistics dispatching platform. We take
an algorithmic approach for fully automated dispatching. Math/stats skills are
also welcome.

The platform is simple modern Java 8 and Node.js microservice architecture, we
heavily rely on AWS to scale for our strong daily peaks and use much of the
tools available in AWS. The team is a fully self-managed devops team taking
decisions about everything from infrastructure to front-end.

Interview over Skype or in person if located in Berlin, quick two-round
process discussing past experience, explaining the new project, doing a bit of
open-ended coding together.

E-mail directly v.vondra@foodpanda.com

------
crummy
TestObject | Berlin, Germany | Full-time onsite

I joined TestObject nearly a year ago when I moved to Berlin. There's half a
dozen of us in development, mostly Java and some JS on the front. We provide
access to real devices for developers to test on. Looking for junior and
senior devs.

[https://testobject.workable.com/](https://testobject.workable.com/)

------
pfriday
Apple | Sr. Software Developer (PostgreSQL expert) | Shanghai | Onsite

I'm looking for a senior application developer with deep knowledge and
experience in PostgreSQL to join our dev team in Shanghai to help build the
next generation of our products.

Email peterfriday@apple.com if you are interested.

Position details: [https://at.apple.com/WlER](https://at.apple.com/WlER)

~~~
pfriday
Here is a working link to the position:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search#location&ss=48219674&t=1&so...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search#location&ss=48219674&t=1&so=&lo=0*CHN&pN=0&openJobId=48219674)

------
d8niel
drchrono (YC W11) | [http://drchrono.com/careers](http://drchrono.com/careers)
| Full-time in Mountain View CA

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring…. iOS Devs, Django Devs, and an experienced Designer! Take our
healthcare hackerchallenge here!!
[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbebad9fffaa28dc90475f)

------
ironnet
IronNet Cybersecurity | [http://ironnetcyber.com](http://ironnetcyber.com) |
Virginia | Maryland

We have many open positions including Technical Project Manager, Security
Engineer, and Cyber Threat Intelligence Analyst.

[https://ironnetcybersecurityinc.gethired.com/](https://ironnetcybersecurityinc.gethired.com/)

------
tanyacadre
Cadre | New York, NY | Full-time onsite Software Engineers & Software
Engineers in Test Email tanya@cadre.com

Cadre is a well funded startup at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to create a more efficient economy by connecting
investors with investment opportunities through technology. We are initially
focused on investing in high-end commercial estate and are changing how
investors find opportunities in this antiquated, massive and opaque industry.
We have an incredible team of 30 people. Our culture is engaging, fast-paced,
and collaborative. We all very much enjoy each other's company and are looking
for individuals who want to love what they do and who they work with.

This is an extraordinary opportunity to be one of the first 30 employees at a
very well-funded company where there is massive potential for each individual
here. You would be a core member of the engineering team. More links below
that tell the Cadre story.

Cadre.com and [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)
[http://therealdeal.com/blog/2015/03/24/kushners-launch-
real-...](http://therealdeal.com/blog/2015/03/24/kushners-launch-real-..).
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre/)
Funding just under $70M Series B

------
jguimont
Porkepic Solutions, Montreal, Qc, Canada. Candidate needs to live in the
region but the work is remote (some visit to the customer would be needed).

We are looking for a fullstack developper. Our stack in RoR with a Ember.js
client.

The full job posting is here
[https://porkepic.workable.com/jobs/265149](https://porkepic.workable.com/jobs/265149)

------
ianejames
iOffer | San Francisco, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE

In 2002, iOffer revolutionized eCommerce by launching a transparent,
negotiable marketplace. Our mission was to disrupt the status quo -- frenetic
and rivalrous auction sites -- by empowering real people to buy, sell and
trade on their own terms.

Position: Full-Stack Software Engineer

We're looking for a talented and motivated engineer who is looking to gain
experience in the full stack of a web application. Some education in computer
science or software engineering is a requirement, and experience with our
technologies (especially Rails) is a huge plus. But most importantly the ideal
applicant should be able to learn quickly, be eager to take on new challenges,
and work well with our existing team.

Technologies:

* Ruby on Rails (MySQL, Ruby, HTML, CSS, Javascript, JQuery, Prototype) * Microservices (Apache Thrift, Node.js) * Caching (Memcached, Redis) * Queueing (Resque, Sidekiq) * Git * Remote payment API's

If you think you'd be great for this position, please email me at
ian@ioffer.com and tell me why.

------
kennpeters
ActionIQ | New York, NY

We are a big data startup located in NYC looking for talented software
engineers to work on a beautiful product that our customers' marketing teams
are excited about. With customers like Blue Apron and Gilt, we're already
making waves.

[https://actioniq.workable.com/](https://actioniq.workable.com/)

------
jordanbaucke
Evasyst | Irvine, CA., San Francisco, CA. | Remote Ok

Evasyst builds interactive eSports tools to help gamers perform at the highest
level.

Looking to fill a contract-to-hire role with a video-streaming architec: \-
Low latency video streaming (HLS, MPEG-DASH) \- WebRTC Gateways and media
streaming protocols \- Various video encoding protocols: 264, 265, VPX

Email jordan@evasyst.com if you have experience in these areas.

Thanks

------
dukerutledge
skedge.me - Senior Software Engineer – Backend

Role

We are looking for an experienced systems engineer to design and implement
deployment automation, automatic failover, reliable backup/restoration, and
scalable data storage strategies that can be distributed globally.

Our technology stack is based on Haskell, Postgres, NixOS, and we deploy to
AWS with NixOps. Our ideal candidate is well versed in all these technologies,
but most importantly has experience managing, scaling and monitoring high
performance web services with any stack.

Additionally, we desire candidates with continuous deployment/delivery
experience. Candidates should be familiar with being part of an on-call
rotation, and developing a runbook. We rely on our continuous integration
server to build, run tests, and provide binary caches of compiled assets to
accelerate compilation. We automate anything we can. We know the value of a
two line shell script and a one step build.

A typical week might include

Designing a strategy for horizontally sharing our database. Implementing
graceful server shutdown on runaway memory consumption. Adding real-time
metrics hooks to key areas in the code base, and adding alerts to our
monitoring system. Developing an offline database jobs system, for zero
downtime migration. Redesigning existing APIs to common industry practices
(HATEOAS, cacheable urls, etc.). Profiling slow requests and implementing
improvements. Addressing production issues from our existing clients. Fixing
bugs and adding tests to our automated suite.

Qualifications

    
    
        Professional Haskell experience is desired but not required. Haskell expertise is required.
        BA/BS in Computer Science, related technical field or equivalent practical experience.
        Minimum 4 years experience writing scalable, reliable software.
    

Email jobs@skedge.me to apply.

------
neftaly
Conqa

===

* Javascript developer (React + Redux + Ramda + Node)

* On-site (Auckland, New Zealand)

* Full time - salary (50-90k NZD) & equity negotiable

* International / visa applicants considered

* Mid or senior-level with functional programming experience (Clojure, Haskell, Erlang, etc)

\---

We're a web & mobile start-up, based in the construction industry. Our product
is essentially Git for QA.

Please send your CV and/or GitHub to barney at conqa.nz. No recruiters,
please.

~~~
morgante
Are those really prevailing salaries in New Zealand?

50k NZD is only $34k USD.

~~~
neftaly
Yep, NZ per-capita incomes are lower than those of North America and Western
Europe.

The real drawcards of New Zealand are societal, environmental, and cultural.

~~~
markdown
Dat Auckland rent though.

------
Gertig
Denver, CO | Onsite

Skookum ([http://skookum.com](http://skookum.com))

Software Architect

We recently won #1 best place to work in Denver, CO and are looking for
someone with a passion for building great software with a great team to join
us!

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/40tlnw](http://grnh.se/40tlnw)

------
roncohen
Opbeat | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE | Full-time

Help build next-gen performance monitoring solutions.

We're looking for:

* Frontend developer

* Backend developer

Interview process is low stress, includes real world coding problems.

Small, skilled team. High momentum, low friction environment. Very few
meetings. Flexible hours. Dogfooding.

[https://opbeat.com/jobs](https://opbeat.com/jobs)

------
jerrythompson
Woven Digital | Full-Time | Los Angeles and New York (No Remote)

Headquarters: Culver City, CA

=============

Fullstack Python Engineer (Culver City and New York) - 4+ years of Python
development, experience with Google App Engine, MySQL/BigQuery/NDB/DataStore
[[http://jobs.woven.com/apply/D4VQAc/Fullstack-
Engineer](http://jobs.woven.com/apply/D4VQAc/Fullstack-Engineer)]

Frontend Developer - Frontend (Culver City) - HTML5, CSS3, jQuery, Angular JS
and all things ECMAScript. You will own the front-end experience.
[[http://jobs.woven.com/apply/m8zPfL/JS-Frontend-
Engineer](http://jobs.woven.com/apply/m8zPfL/JS-Frontend-Engineer)]

PHP / Wordpress Developer (WP VIP level) (Culver City) - 4+ years of solid PHP
development (custom and frameworks -- Laravel, Zend, Symfony, CakePHP).
Ability to develop Wordpress VIP quality code/best practices.
[[http://jobs.woven.com/apply/gWVzK6/PHP-Wordpress-VIP-
Enginee...](http://jobs.woven.com/apply/gWVzK6/PHP-Wordpress-VIP-Engineer)]

=============

All positions $100-140k (based on experience), equity and comprehensive
medical/dental/vision benefits, free lunches and breakfasts.

Hiring Flow - Resume submission, 30-45 min phone call with tech lead, coding
exercise (2-3 hours), and then in-office interview with VP Technology and meet
with other engineers on the team. Typical start to end process is usually
accomplished in 1 week.

All candidates must have experience with agile dev and source control (Git or
SVN). You will work closely with editorial, video, and product teams and your
work will reach 50m+ users every month across desktop, mobile web and native
apps.

You'll be joining a team passionate about the products we build which are used
by millions of users per month. We were listed as one of the 10 most
innovative companies in Hollywood by Fastcompany
<[http://www.fastcompany.com/3041650/most-innovative-
companies...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3041650/most-innovative-
companies-2015/the-worlds-top-10-most-innovative-companies-of-2015-in-
hollyw>).

Please email jerry [at] woven.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
Curalatis
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY -
[http://www.curalate.com](http://www.curalate.com) (roles can sit in any of
our offices)

Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting pictures, people
and products. Our visual commerce software helps more than 800 brands tell
their stories through imagery in order to drive engagement, build awareness,
and form stronger, more meaningful relationships with consumers.

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce * One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider * Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/4d5kan](http://grnh.se/4d5kan) \-
Full Stack Engineer - Front-End Engineer - DevOps Engineer - Product Manager -
Product/UX Designer

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

Value Props:

* Hard problems to solve--everything we build revolves around images (data, monetization, commerce, image recognition etc etc)--and the challenges are endless.

* Leadership: Our Co-founder is our CTO and an Engineer (dev is our biggest team by far) and our VP of Engineering has managed to retain his entire team for over a year (aside from one of our dev's that decided the Seattle weather wasn't for him and headed back to sunny LA)

* New tech: Our primary language is Scala, but we are always open to trying new languages, frameworks etc-- this is a "best tool for the job" shop, so we are open to experimenting and failing fast

* Ownership: you will ship code from day one and see your impact right from the jump. We are all about autonomy, so we hire the best--it's literally easier to get into Harvard, than to get a spot on this team--dev's and give them the support to kill it

* Fun: This company is incredible and our people are brilliant, but we don't take ourselves too seriously. . .laughing is part of our DNA

* Being at the bleeding edge of tech on a winning team. . .need I say more

------
cjlarose
AppFolio | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA & Santa Barbara, CA | VISA

We build SaaS B2B2Cs for SMBs in the property management and legal spaces. We
work with Ruby on Rails & ES6 JavaScript, including React.

[https://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs-openings](https://www.appfolioinc.com/jobs-
openings)

~~~
hash2016
Application sent!

------
saym
Criteo | Software Engineers and Research Scientists |
[http://criteo.com](http://criteo.com) | ONSITE Palo Alto, Ca - Paris, France

Frontend/Backend/Everything in Between. Data Scientists, Machine Learning
Experts. The Criteo Prediction Engine analyzes 230Tb of data every day.

Criteo is a performance-based internet advertising company. We historically
focus on display ads with an emphasis in retargeting strategies. Criteo does
not have a large presence in the USA, but we're a rapidly expanding global
company with Software Development hubs in Palo Alto and Paris.

Here's some stats to put our footprint in perspective: \- 15 datacenters
across US, EU, APAC (8 with computing capacity + 7 dedicated to network
connectivity)

\- 740bn+ ads served in 2014

\- 1.06bn unique users globally on the desktop (comScore MMX, March 2015, Age
15+)

\- One of the largest Hadoop clusters in Europe with close to 40PB of storage
and 30.000 cores

\- 8,500+ advertisers across 75+ countries

In case you missed the significance, there's about 2 billion internet users,
and half of them saw an advertisement placed by Criteo last year.

I'm an engineer here at Criteo, so feel free to reach out to me for info on
our tech stack, what life is like at the company, and any other questions.
Also I can put you in touch with a recruiter directly if you contact me (I'm
not sure where the jobvite submissions go).

s.verhasselt@criteo.com

------
annietran90
Ultra Mobile - Senior Database Developer - Costa Mesa, CA Full-Time (Onsite)

THE GENERAL SCOPE OF POSITION We are seeking for a hands-on Senior Database
Developer who will provide a reliable, robust, and secure environment for
application databases. This individual will be involved in database
architecture, design, development tasks, and some day-to-day production
issues, performance analysis,

ABOUT THIS ROLE \- Create new and enhance existing T-SQL Procedures \-
Troubleshoot performance issues \- Support app, product, QA, and PMO teams
during development, testing and deployment phases \- Enforce database
development standards \- Document architecture, design and requirements \-
Collaborate with architects, developers and the business on database design
decisions \- Create and Update existing ETL code (SSIS or Talend)

QUALIFICATIONS \- 8+ years of database design and development experience \- 5+
years of working experience on Microsoft SQL database or other related
database technologies \- Experienced in designing and developing databases
that support a high number of concurrent users \- Some after-hours support
will be required \- Expert troubleshooting skills \- Understanding of No-SQL
technologies, Hadoop, Cloud or MongoDB would be beneficial \- Should be able
to work independently \- Interest in developing machine learning algorithms to
automate data processing \- Application development experience with PHP,
Python or C# coding would be helpful \- Strong communication skills \-
Experience in working with Telecom data is a plus

APPLY:
[http://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjxue6u](http://ultramobile.applicantstack.com/x/detail/a296ecjxue6u)

------
ndsrf
Sequel | Malaga (Spain) | ONSITE full time

Typescript for the angular front end and C# for our back end for a data
centric application (visualization using d3) for the insurance business.

Our recruitment process consists on a programming exercise at home followed by
an interview.

Salaries around 50k euro + benefits.

To apply or more info: JGarciaMagna@sequel.com

EU citizens / valid visa only.

------
scandox
Spondool Ltd | Dublin, Ireland | Backend Developer, API / Data Design |
Python, MySQL

We're looking for someone with strong data design skills who can build a
service layer on top of our core C++ product and create APIs that will allow
us to build web interfaces for it.

It's a small team, an interesting product and nice people.

Scandox@gmail.com

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

IT Support Engineer - Front-end/Full Stack Engineers - Site Reliability
Engineer - Security Engineers and more!
[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
squaresurf
Spartan | Chattanooga, TN | full-time REMOTE

Spartan is located in Chattanooga, TN—recently featured in Inc. Magazine as a
technology magnet, due in part to our city wide gigabit fiber network. You
read right, we have super fast, super cheap internets. Chattanooga is also an
outdoor mecca surrounded by mountains and bisected by the Tennessee River. Add
to the list a ton of local restaurants, microbreweries, coffee houses, music
venues, low cost of living and a walkable metro area with beautiful views and
you have a fantastic quality of life.

Are you ready to work with a talented team of passionate designers and
engineers in an up-and-coming, self-governed company located in the middle of
a perfect city? Let’s make awesome together.

Full time team members at Spartan Systems have access to the following
benefits:

Health/Dental/Vision, Life Insurance, Unlimited Personal Days, and Company
funded continuing education resources.

Please apply here: [http://joinspartan.com/join](http://joinspartan.com/join)

We are hiring: Senior Application Engineers | UI / UX Designers

Our current tech stack is mostly Rails, React, React Native, and some Phoenix
/ Elixir.

------
ridgeback
Ridgeback Capital | New York (Chelsea), NY | Analyst | INTERNS | ONSITE

Ridgeback Capital is a private investment company that is focused on investing
in the Biotech & Pharmaceutical space. Looking for a summer intern with Python
and/or OCaml experience. Interests in the field of medicine is a plus.

leo[at]ridgebackcap[dot]com

------
npacenop
iC Consult | Munich | Onsite, Remote | Full-Time

We are a security consultancy, specialising in identity and access management
solutions and integrations. If you've got some security background, know your
way around a linux box, have some coding/architecture experience, and are not
too shy to go meet a client from time to time, we would most probably like to
talk to you :)

Fluent German is a must. Readiness to travel is optional (and I mean it. You
don't have to if you don't want to.). If you've got experience with anything
IAM related (be it open source or proprietary) including but not limited to
OAuth, SCIM, OIDC, even just plain LDAP, that's an advantage for you.

If interested, drop an email to Georgi (that's me) with a reference to HN. My
email is kehaiov at ic-consult dot com.

------
jkronstat
DirectAthletics | Brooklyn, NY (ONSITE) | Full-time

We're looking for an experienced web developer. This position has full-stack
exposure. Bonus points for already knowing what we do.

[https://directathletics.com/jobs.html](https://directathletics.com/jobs.html)

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloy.ai](http://alloy.ai)

Over $20 trillion worth of goods are manufactured, transported, and sold each
year - the things we use, wear and eat every day. The global supply chain is
one the world's largest economic engines, but it struggles to keep up with its
own complexity.

The manufacturers, distributors, and retailers that make up this complex
network are limited by the information they posses. They struggle to track and
respond to supply and demand as their product travels from production to
consumer. Those who try rely on 40-year-old data standards, lots of manual
Excel work, and hordes of human middleware.

At Alloy, we’re set to change all this. We provide the first comprehensive,
low-latency view of demand and inventory across all distribution channels. Our
platform connects manufacturers, suppliers, distributors, and retailers,
allowing companies to track their products down to the store shelf and better
respond to end-consumer demand.

We are early stage, well funded by leading VCs, and growing. Our small team
has diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, large-scale enterprise
software, and retail and financial technology. Culture really matters to us:
we value diversity in all forms and strive to foster integrity, respect, and
open communication.

We're committed to make enterprise software inspiring. We use Google Compute
Engine, Postgres, Redis, Apache Spark, Python, Java and React, all wrapped in
strong design.

== About You ==

You thrive in a small team where you can build technology from the ground up.
You love to pick up new tech, get good at it fast and do something creative
with it.

You don’t shy away from even the most challenging problems and are relentless
in always looking for better solutions. You are self-motivated and enjoy
working with others towards a common objective. Building software is the means
to an end: you want to change the way an entire industry operates.

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics framework that powers instant insights

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customers love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We would love to hear from you - send me a note at evan@alloy.ai

------
BrainScraps
Software Engineer | True Link Financial | San Francisco, CA (onsite)

A YC company in 2013, True Link Financial exists to provide quality financial
services for all: from protecting grandma’s money from scammers to providing
supplemental financial tools that support disabled Veterans.

About us:

* 90% of our work is in React and Rails, 5% is in Java, and about 5% is DevOps—AWS

* Our team works to meet high standards of usability, security, and availability - because our customers depend on our products for their immediate (today's groceries) and long-term (retirement investments) financial needs. So we move fast, but we can't be cavalier about breaking things.

* We also get to experiment and build cool things: We've used Twilio to craft a useful and constantly-improving IVR for customer service, and we help make our customers and operations folks happy by processing inquiries via SMS. 

We'll probably get along wonderfully if:

* You've got a minimum of 10 months of software engineering experience, preferably with Ruby on Rails 

* You’re a nice person who has worked on hairy, wacky full-stack code in production

* You enjoy exploring implementation options and collaborating with product folks

* You can improve the codebase without being rude, judgmental or arrogant about it

* You would describe yourself less as more of a 'session musician' (e.g. Carol Kaye) than a 'rockstar'

* You're looking for a full-time, on site role in San Francisco 

Our engineering team is striving for true inclusion, since we know what it's
like to be underrepresented in tech. Our engineers didn't go to 'top CS
schools' and have fought to get into this industry, so we question all tech
industry platitudes. We do not discriminate on the basis of race, religion,
color, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, age, marital status,
veteran status, or disability status.

You can apply through Angel List [https://angel.co/true-
link/jobs/31301-software-engineer](https://angel.co/true-
link/jobs/31301-software-engineer) or by emailing jobs@truelinkfinancial.com.

We promise to reply within 2 business days!

Keywords if you Cmd+F’d the page: rails, RoR, ruby, sloth_gifs, ReactJS, Flux,
Ansible, fintech, full-stack, twilio

------
rglasgow
Weebly | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

We make it easy for anyone to build a website. Entrepreneurs around the world
join Weebly to turn their dream into reality.

Mobile Product Manager
[https://careers.weebly.com/#199130](https://careers.weebly.com/#199130)

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \-
Amsterdam(Netherlands), Shanghai (China), ONSITE

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.

The work environment is very international and everybody speaks fluent
English. The relocation process is also very finely tuned through years of
experience of doing this. Several people have reached out to me from these
threads and have been flown to Amsterdam for interviews. Around 10 people have
been given offers and more are in the middle of the interview process.

If you have any other questions about the company or the hiring process or you
would like me to refer you, please feel free to send me an email at
siddharthsarda01 at gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news).

To have an idea of the kind of problems being solved here, you can also look
at our dev blog: [http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- UX Designer (Japanese market) -
[http://grnh.se/ygaqv6](http://grnh.se/ygaqv6)

For our office in Shanghai:

\- Full stack web developers - [http://grnh.se/530ip7](http://grnh.se/530ip7)

\- Software Developer - China Localization -
[http://grnh.se/m12bjy](http://grnh.se/m12bjy)

\- Web Designer - [http://grnh.se/kx5g81](http://grnh.se/kx5g81)

\- UX Designer - China Localization -
[http://grnh.se/o3gp4x](http://grnh.se/o3gp4x)

For all available positions take a look here:
[http://grnh.se/3ryvfg](http://grnh.se/3ryvfg)

~~~
ericzawo
Just want to let you know that I think your commercials are fantastic.

~~~
sid6376
Ha, thank you so much for that!

------
blakeb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with less than 20 people, but we generate rich
biological data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere
doing biology and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images like
those seen below, from experiments we conducted in our lab, and we generate
terabytes more each week. Our biggest challenge and biggest opportunity is to
extract the most information we can from this massive amount of data.

* Research Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html)

* Deep Learning Computational Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-s...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-scientist.html)

* Data Science Engineer - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html)

* Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

* Computational biologist / bioinformatics - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioin...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioinformatician.html)

* Data Visualization/Interaction Engineer - no post yet - D3 et al

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor, but you
need to already be US authorized.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software infrastructure: mainly go. Deep learning
(e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc).

Send background and code to me (co-founder/cto) at
datasci@recursionpharma.com. Must be US-authorized. Our team of 12:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
arfetyarfarf
[https://angel.co/brokerbuddha/jobs/138171-first-senior-
engin...](https://angel.co/brokerbuddha/jobs/138171-first-senior-engineer-cto-
vp-senior)

Senior Engineer at B2B SaaS company fresh off seed funding.

------
yarp
tylko - [http://tylko.com](http://tylko.com) \- Poland (Warsaw). tylko is a
start-up company on a mission to redefine the furniture industry. We are a
team of designers, developers and managers that combine our knowledge of
design and technology to bring customized furniture effortlessly to everyone.

We are looking for frontend developers with good html5, css, js (vanilla +
threejs). Experience in webgl would be helpful. details:
[http://tylko.com/uploaded/jobs_pdfs/job_offer_FRONTEND.pdf](http://tylko.com/uploaded/jobs_pdfs/job_offer_FRONTEND.pdf)
Contact: slawek@tylko.com or jobs@tylko.com

------
Mikha
DoubleDutch | San Francisco | Onsite

About Us: DoubleDutch is building a live engagement platform that is bringing
digital principles to the offline world of events. We bring events and
conferences from good to great with data-driven mobile technology. DoubleDutch
is a highly collaborative team that builds deep relationships with customers.
If you are passionate about mobile apps, possess exceptional attention to
detail, are an expert communicator, and above all, desire to make a big impact
on a great team, then DoubleDutch is the place for you.Come join us!

Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/d6baaf42-d98c-45d0-b3a6-a8822713d7c8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Front-End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6a...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/dc9822d9-16f3-4860-b386-6abcb8bbe239?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior iOS Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/5daa11d0-b4f7-4e30-a178-a8b061e83ca8?lever-
source=hackernews)

Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9ac3c942-c73c-471a-821a-f498a0a35cab?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Software Developer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/22d27ca9-e00f-4035-a63e-9b9cb9e4663b?lever-
source=hackernews)

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4c...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/9e785200-683d-491b-803f-4cba6f618fca?lever-
source=hackernews)

Sr. QA Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a7...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/f9ea794b-cf90-449f-b482-a73d99dcbfab?lever-
source=hackernews)

DevOps Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6d...](https://jobs.lever.co/doubledutch/651c62b8-5501-43a3-afc7-6ded8d6f9c8d?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
cedsav
Sales | FormAssembly.com | REMOTE

We run FormAssembly.com, a leading form building and data processing service
designed for the Enterprise. We're remote-first, lean, bootstrapped,
profitable, and growing rapidly - thanks to our impressive roster of
customers. You can read what our customers think of our service here:
[https://appexchange.salesforce.com/listingDetail?listingId=a...](https://appexchange.salesforce.com/listingDetail?listingId=a0N300000016ac6EAA)

We are looking for talented people to help grow FormAssembly in the following
roles:

* Sales Development Representative * Enterprise Account Executive

We offer an excellent compensation plan with the potential for substantial
earnings, health benefits, 401K and flexible vacation time.

To learn more about the positions and apply, go to
[https://formassembly.workable.com](https://formassembly.workable.com)

~~~
Trundle
Hi! When you say remote, is that US only or international?

~~~
cedsav
International is ok, but time-zone may be a concern... it depends!

~~~
Trundle
Thanks! I'll put something in and see how it goes.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Growth Marketer | Onsite (SF) or Remote |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. Our core program is
an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a
mission-driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth
careers around the world while having fun doing so.

We have a best-in-class student experience that we're beginning to offer to
the market through different modalities and products. There is significant
room to improve the breadth, depth, and analytics around our acquisition
channels… which is where you come in.

We're seeking a highly versatile hustler with strong previous startup
experience who will lead our core marketing channels and top-of-funnel
efforts. This will require you to have very strong skills along both content-
driven and paid acquisition axes as well as a creative eye for hacking new
channels. You will also interface directly with our product/engineering team
to help put together A/B tests and other product experiments, so the role is
decidedly cross-discipline and strong product/technical comfort is a must.

This is not a micromanaged role for individuals looking to "get into" startups
but rather a high ownership position where you will be accountable for
delivering results. Only individuals with a proven track record of success
will be considered.

Requirements:

* 3+ years in a growth or marketing role at a startup with demonstrable track record of results

* Strong track record working with paid campaigns, producing content, tracking analytics and sourcing creative for campaigns.

* Comfort developing and executing a growth strategy.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your general awesomeness.

------
alicelei
WISH - We make shopping fun! Check out our openings at
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish](https://jobs.lever.co/wish). Feel free to contact
me at alice@wish.com for more information.

------
alie
OpenMail | Venice(Los Angeles), CA | ONSITE

An adtech startup, based in Venice Beach. www.openmail.com

DevOps Engineer: Python, AWS, Linux

Product Manager: Technical background, adtech experience a plus

Frontend Engineer: Angular, JS, Flask

Data Analyst: SQL, Python a plus

Email alie@openmail.com or check out our website!

------
yoramv
eBay | San Jose | Applied Machine Learning team

The Structured Data Applied Machine Learning team in eBay is tasked with
taking ideas and prototypes in various machine learning disciplines and
bringing them in front of users and customers. Our main focus areas are
machine learning, natural language processing and computer vision and we are
continually expanding our reach. We are looking for engineers who love coding
and learning new things. Take a look here:
[http://www.helpthemachines.com/](http://www.helpthemachines.com/)

------
raphaels
HIROES / London / Full time position

We are looking for a designer / front-end developer to work with us. We are a
fun and dynamic startup in the event-planning industry. We are looking for an
awesome, talented, creative and open-minded developer willing to join us in
this great journey!

You will be required to work from our offices in London

A little more about us:

\- We love events \- We are obsessed about events \- We love wine & ping pong
(both co-founders assume they are the best at playing it) \- We live in a
fast-pace environment \- If you get lucky, you might even get some cheese
brought all the way from France

We are a small team, so it's a great opportunity to get in early and be part
of something that can be transformational. Come join us in our mission!

c.£22,000 salary and possible equity

Best way to apply is send us a mail to hello@hiroes.co

------
rastii
Lastline -- [https://lastline.com](https://lastline.com) | Santa Barbara, CA
-- Redwood City, CA -- Tampa, FL | Full Time | Onsite

Lastline is focused on real-time analysis of advanced malware and knowing the
Internet's malicious infrastructure. Lastline leverages this threat
intelligence to create advanced malware defenses for companies of all sizes.

• Front End Developer: Develop web-based applications to display security
information to users and to support malware analysts in their work. Use
AngularJS to develop our front end and use D3.js for graph data. Applicant
must have AngularJS or other JavaScript framework experience and must know how
to develop professional-looking web interfaces.

To apply, email jobs@lastline.com with your resume.

------
benlower
Tableau | Palo Alto, Fulltime | Sr. Engineer/Dev Manager | ONSITE

Tableau's ([http://tableau.com](http://tableau.com)) extensibility team is
growing and building a developer platform. Tableau's mission is to help people
see and understand data and our team is building the APIs developers can use
([http://developers.tableau.com](http://developers.tableau.com)) for
everything from automation, custom visualizations, and connecting to new data
sources.

If you're interested or want to know more please get in touch with me (Ben
Lower, I'm leading the team) directly -> email (bklower@tableau.com), twitter
(@benlower), SMS (+1 206.659.NINJA)

------
harvey_234
LiquidTalent | ONSITE in NYC

LiquidTalent allows you to click a button and connect with awesome hiring
companies (for both contract and full-time).

We're looking for a senior Rails dev to help us build out more powerful search
and discovery features on our platform. You'd be working with, 2 other Rails
devs, 1 senior Angular dev, and 1 Swift dev.

We're a super early startup with seed funding. It's an amazing time to join,
as you'll have a lot of autonomy, and you'll have a good amount of control
over the direction of the product. Every week is a completely different
experience.

If any of this sounds interesting, contact me at jchwick {at} liquidtalent
{dot} com

[http://liquidtalent.com](http://liquidtalent.com)

------
enjikaka
TIDAL | Oslo, Norway | ONSITE | Full-time

[http://tidal.com/work](http://tidal.com/work)

We're looking for:

\- Backend Developer

\- Business Intelligence Developer

\- Front-end Developer

\- iOS and Android Developers

\- Commercial Front-end Developer

\- Commercial Partnership Manager

\- UI/UX

------
Svetlana_Ezhome
Ezhome (ezhome.com) | Palo Alto, CA, USA | Full-time | Remote | Onsite

Hi!

We are looking for Senior Engineers for full-time remote job.

 __A Bit about Us __

ezhome aims to become the #1 trusted provider of tech­enabled home services.
We provide an amazingly better home service experience using data science and
software technology to dazzle customers and enable our service personnel to be
more efficient. ezhome was founded by two serial entrepreneurs and has been
growing extremely fast (we are approaching a $2 million run rate in year one
operating in the South Bay Area alone). We assembled a very high­caliber team
and have raised significant funding from top­tier investors. We are looking
for top talent—join us in disrupting the $100 billion home services market!

You can use the direct links to apply:

Senior Front-End Engineer (Javascript, React.js)

[http://grnh.se/f0yjtp](http://grnh.se/f0yjtp)

[http://grnh.se/ou6vb4](http://grnh.se/ou6vb4)

Senior Back-End Engineer (Python, Django)

[http://grnh.se/ei1wl5](http://grnh.se/ei1wl5)

Senior Full-stack Engineer (Python, Django, Javascript, React.js)

[http://grnh.se/g4tpas](http://grnh.se/g4tpas)

[http://grnh.se/lbj836](http://grnh.se/lbj836)

We have also several open positions in our office in Palo Alto, CA (Onsite)

Data Engineering Technical Lead

[http://grnh.se/mou0ta](http://grnh.se/mou0ta)

Mobile Technical Engineering Lead

[http://grnh.se/b3qo1u](http://grnh.se/b3qo1u)

Join an exceptional team of engineers and be part of the home services
revolution!

------
klixsl
Contract-to-hire on-site Java Developer (2-3 year candidate) - Minneapolis, MN
Tools: Java EE, JBoss, Vaadin, JMS, JAXB, REST and SOAP based web services and
EJB3 and JPA.

------
mprattico
ATTN: | Remote - NYC - LA | Full Time

UI Engineer/ Front End Engineer

We are looking to hire an experienced UI engineer to help us build and mature
the presentation frameworks around our internal and external facing products.
If you are passionate about building component driven UI systems, this may be
the role for you.

We are looking for someone with strong Javascript skills. Experience React.js,
React Native or Angular.js is a plus.

Find out more:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/180474#.V08XwxUrI_U](https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/180474#.V08XwxUrI_U)

------
mprattico
ATTN: | Remote - NYC - LA | Full Time

Site Reliability Engineer

We are looking to bring on an experienced SRE to help us mature infrastructure
and tooling here at ATTN:. As a site reliability engineer, you will be
responsible for the overall reliability of our infrastructure, internal tools,
and public-facing products. You will lead the design and implementation of
tools for automating, managing, and monitoring our systems.

Find out more:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/180471#.V08WwBUrI_U](https://boards.greenhouse.io/attn/jobs/180471#.V08WwBUrI_U)

------
aquilamus
Aquilamus | fulltime | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE or REMOTE

I'm not going to bore you with filler words. We need experienced engineers
with a strong desire to do things cleanly and properly to help us build the
backend for a mobile application. The mobile application is live, ranked among
the top 10 in its segment and deals with object recognition. We have two open
roles to fill:

1) Backend engineer

Required skills:

\- SQL

\- Python

\- Python web framework (preferably Flask but any is fine)

Optional skills:

\- ElasticSearch

\- AWS

\- automation

\- SQLAlchemy

2) Object recognition engineer

Required skills:

\- Image/object recognition (OpenCV/machine learning or other)

\- SQL

\- Python

Optional skills:

\- Python web framework (preferably Flask but any is fine)

Please apply to admin+hiring@aquilamus.com

Our hiring process looks like this: 1) Phone screen, 2) Technical chat, 3)
Hire. Don't worry, we won't waste your time.

------
eoghan
Intercom! [https://www.intercom.io/careers](https://www.intercom.io/careers)

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA (or REMOTE for Senior, up to 6h difference from
Pacific)

Full-Stack Rails Engineer, Back-End / Infrastructure Engineers, Front-End
Engineers, Junior Engineers

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 1 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both Senior Engineers who have been around the block many times,
as well as Junior Engineers who are just getting started. We’re looking for
Junior Engineers who are eager to learn, who thrive on great mentorship, and
who want to work on a mission that makes a difference. We’re looking for
Senior Engineers who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and
open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post: [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

    
    
      [1] https://www.noredink.com/about/team
      [2] http://tech.noredink.com/
      [3] https://github.com/NoRedInk/
      [4] http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan

------
rdl
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- started 2015 at 128, ended around 220, doubling
again in 2016.

This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is established, but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done.

We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term independent
success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of engineering
work we do. ([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions.

We're always hiring for operations/SRE, sales, general systems engineering
(mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well as DNS at scale), and web
development.

Specific roles we're keen to hire include:

0) Great operations/SRE staff: operating our system at scale (80+ datacenters
around the world, 24x7 coverage, >4 million sites) requires highly competent,
hard-working, and communicative engineers.

1) Product designer(s) -- we're looking for great talent to help build UX for
new products, and to improve the interface and user experience of our existing
products. We have a range of customers, from consumers with a single blog all
the way through some of the largest sites on the Internet, and designing
interfaces which work well for all of these users is a big challenge -- are
you up to it?

2) Great front-end engineers -- building new UI/UX to expose controls and data
to customers is an increasing portion of what we do. Our current front-end
stack is Backbone + Marionette with Browserify and Sass. Our new projects are
using React + Redux + Babel + css-modules, and generally adopting Higher Order
Components. We're also starting the process of re-imagining our main WWW
Front-end stack with a migration to Redux.

3) Systems Engineer -- looking for people to help serve even more traffic,
build infrastructure for security and robustness, and contribute back to open
source projects. We make extensive use of nginx, lua/luajit, and ssl-at-scale.

4) Really interested in people who want to help fix problems for Internet
publishers (articulate what those are and how you think you could help) (Also
-- We're particularly interested in people with Mandarin experience; we have a
joint venture with Baidu, and want to make the experience for both Chinese
Internet users and Chinese sites abroad as great as it can be.) The interview
process is a phone screen with a recruiter, then one or two technical
interviews by phone, then a full day of onsite interviews. We are trying to
shorten the period between interviews (it has dragged on due to very busy
hiring managers, in the past), so please ping the internal recruiter at any
time if you feel things have stalled. Generally we get an answer back to
candidates within a week of the on site interview.

If you're interested, please apply through the
[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) link

------
jonlaserbeam
Can't disclose our name | Washington, DC | ONSITE | Designers & Developers

Technologies: CSS, Javascript <Angular>, or Java

Need multiple passionate UI Designers, Front-End Developers, or Back-End
Developers to help customize and extend our Data Visualization Platform.

If you want to hear more or know someone who might be interested, please shoot
me an email me at jonlaserbeam <at></at> gmail.com

~~~
BinaryIdiot
I'm not sure you're going to get many bites by hiding the name (I don't see
any reason to and I work in the beltway).

------
kgc
Seattle, New York -- Remote OK

Maketrays.com

Email: kevin@maketrays.com

Looking for front end / full stack engineers experienced in React.

Internships also available.

~~~
edcheung
Hi Kevin,

I saw your job posting on Y Combinator looking for a develop experienced in
using React. I am a full-stack developer and have had experience creating
single-page applications in React. My skills may be able to fulfill what
you're looking for and I would love to touch base with you. Examples of my
work can be seen at my portfolio at [http://edcheung.io](http://edcheung.io).
Feel free to email me at echeung1991@gmail.com or call me at 248-622-0610. I
will be relocating to Seattle in mid-June.

Thanks, Edward

------
symisc_devel
Hey all, a friendly reminder. A who is Hiring Android app is available where
you can search, filter, all those positions. App Link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.who...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.whois.hiring)

~~~
Shenxi
edit: Had to uninstall the app because it brings up full page ads when it's
not even the current app in focus. This is literally the most obnoxious app
I've ever installed. What the fuck?

original post: Thanks for the link. One piece of feedback:

I recommend changing the background -- the current one is extremely
distracting and makes it unpleasant to try to read the listings.

------
bobzoller
Various | [https://www.goodeggs.com/](https://www.goodeggs.com/) | San
Francisco | Full-time

Good groceries, delivered.

Good Eggs lets folks like you shop local, organic produce, meat and fish, and
delicious staples for next-day delivery in the San Francisco Bay Area. We've
built an entirely new supply chain that is changing the way folks feel
connected to the groceries they buy every week.

Apply online: [http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-
positions/](http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-positions/)

# Why Good Eggs?

We're a mission-driven Certified B Corp, earnestly working to funnel more of
the $50B US grocery spend into sustainable, local food producers. Our office
is very unique: 50k sqft warehouse with another 10k of (quieter) office space.
No ivory towers here -- we're all in this together. We have chefs on staff
that cook amazing lunches we all enjoy family-style every day. Continuous
improvement is baked into the company DNA, and can be seen just as well on the
warehouse floor as in the engineering teams. Our interview process is short
and transparent: a phone screen, a technical phone interview, and an onsite.
The whole process could take < 1 week. Low stress, very collaborative and
conversational, not algorithms at a whiteboard.

# Senior DevOps Engineer | Onsite or Remote

The Delivery Engineering team supports the culture of DevOps at Good Eggs. We
build shared tools and services that enable every team to deploy, monitor, and
maintain their own production environments. The work we do helps our peers
move faster, deliver more, and break less. We're software engineers with a
soft spot for operations, automation, and the libraries that help us build
applications.

You'll report to me, and have ground-floor influence over technical decisions
and roadmap. This is a senior role -- you should be a strong software engineer
and have > 5 years of relevant experience to draw from. We're currently
building a bespoke PaaS using the latest tech like Docker, Amazon ECS,
Kubernetes, CoreOS, etc. Our philosophy is open source by default, and we're
coding mostly in Node and Go.

# Senior Software Engineer | Onsite

If you are a full-stack web developer or have significant experience building
e-commerce and logistics systems and want to apply your talents to building a
better food system, we’d love to hear from you.

We run a mature Agile engineering process complete with test-driven
development, pair programming and continuous deployment of features throughout
the day. We’re building next-generation web and mobile applications with
JavaScript across the stack, including Node, Mongo, React, Angular, and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We are
happy to train the right person to work in this environment.

# Principal Software Engineer | Onsite

We're looking for engineers who are interested in a multidisciplinary
engineering environment, and who are excited by building high-scale software
that interfaces with every aspect of Good Eggs, including website ordering,
operations, and customer service. Our team is a great opportunity to widen
your perspective of what it takes to make a large just-in-time commerce and
logistics company tick.

We run a mature Agile engineering process complete with test-driven
development, pair programming and continuous deployment of features throughout
the day. Our core platform is built on Node, Mongo, React, and Angular. We're
in the process of expanding into new domains, including iOS application
development and software that runs on embedded devices in our hub (IoT), and
are looking for senior engineers who can help build our architecture, mentor
junior teams, and grow our teams.

[edit styling]

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

We recently raised our Series B lead by Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series-b/)
and we have many positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA or again
remote.

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors. We are hiring for the
following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/213966)

2\. Developer - Software defined Cloud infrastructure
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235)

3\. Continuous delivery & developer toolchain Engineer (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/267263](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/267263)

4\. Senior Rails/Ruby Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/193878)

5\. Javascript Ecosystem Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059)

6\. Senior JavaScript Backend Developer -
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742)

7\. Site Reliability Engineer - DevOps
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674)

8\. Support Agent (Remote - Pacific Timezone)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265035](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265035)

9\. Support Engineer Remote - Pacific Timezone (Ruby / JavaScript)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265030](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265030)

10\. Head of Developer Evangelism SF/USA
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087)

11\. many other positions at our careers page some in Berlin Germany others in
SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over APIs. It doesn't matter
whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and know some
stuff, we want to work with you.

We have offices in San Francisco, New York City, Santa Monica/LA, Palo Alto,
Seattle, Beaverton, Boulder, Denver, Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Atlanta,
Austin, Dallas/Ft Worth, Toronto, London, Paris, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney,
Berlin, Singapore and Beijing, with more coming.

We're broken into three basic divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Pivotal Cloud Foundry and Pivotal Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ , from which the company draws its name and cultural seed,
helps clients to become better at development. For engineering we are
religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair program and TDD
every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are fantastic at
keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from users to
pixels.

\-- _Cloud Foundry_ solves application deployment and management. We're the
main contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. We're constantly improving the
leading opensource PaaS -- our distribution has the fastest-growing sales of
any opensource product _ever_ and it's still zooming up and to the right.
Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I guess
that's life in paradise.

You can see the available jobs and apply through our website:
[https://pivotal.io/careers](https://pivotal.io/careers). If you do, please
mention my name. You can also email me at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any
questions you might have. Either of these helps me score one of our referral
bonsues (did I mention our generous referral scheme?)

I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just an engineer here.

~~~
markkropf
Also love working here!

------
pensieri
San Francisco, CA, London, UK, Melbourne AUS - Programmers, Infrastructure,
Sales

Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are Expensify and we do
"expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to read more.) We're
getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome work, and I need
one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee you fun, an
amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant riches. But only
if you are all of the following:

\- An incredibly hard worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of
work to do, and a lot of it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work
so our customers won't need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server
logs, user emails, source code, and bug reports, without complaint or
supervision, and come back asking for more.

\- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just someone we can
trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and generally interact
with in a positive way, both personally and professionally. In fact, this is
one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be fun to hang out
with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a rhetorical
question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a month and work
incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Cambodia, Thailand,
Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. Our next trip is
January 2017...hello southern hemisphere!

\- Super talented, in a general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you
of every possible sort, and you need that magic skill of being able to figure
it out even if you have no idea where to start. On any given day you might
bounce between super low-level coding, super high-level technical support,
marketing-driven data-mining, updating our user documentation,
inventing/designing/building some new feature, etc. This is not a code monkey
job — you're going to be a full participant in the process, and you need to
bring your own unique blend of skills to the table.

\- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not, shoot as an email
anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems big and small.
Your code is always clean, well commented, has good nomenclature and
indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash, Cron, HTML, CSS,
JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them all, but because
you're the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure it out. If you're
this sort of person, you'll know what I mean. If not, then this position isn't
for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you got this far, nothing
I can do would stop you from applying. That's a problem because while I know
you are awesome, it's actually really hard and time consuming to find you in
the midst of the literally hundreds of other applications I get from everyone
else. So this is where I'm going to ask my first favor: can you make it really
easy and obvious how great you are, so I don't accidentally overlook you?

There are probably many ways to do that. But the easiest way to do that is to
check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an application(which you can find
at [http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
sdca
Here's a userscript for searching the thread:

[https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/19233-hacker-news-
comment-...](https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/19233-hacker-news-comment-
search-filter)

------
fsargent
Senior Backend Engineer (Scala) at SeamlessDocs - full time, onsite in SoHo,
New York, NY

SeamlessDocs specializes in digitizing and automating business and government
forms and PDFs. The platform is like Google Docs for PDFs. It allows anyone to
easily convert any PDF into a fillable, mobile friendly cloud version that can
be completed and eSigned from any device. Then it builds a database in real
time of the info collected and has workflow and process automation tools.

Due to its government focus, SeamlessDocs has been able to continue to
differentiate itself as THE standard in government forms as well as through
its government sales funnel expertise. This allows them to avoid repetitive
admin tasks and data entry; cutting costs and increasing efficiency.

\--

Our ideal candidate has strong experience with Scala and writing stable,
scalable backend services. Bonus points for experience with additional backend
languages such as OCaml, Haskell, Go, C++ (with preference towards functional
languages). Candidate should also have experience leading a team of engineers.

. You are actively engaged in software development communities, Open Source
projects or projects of your own; where coding in collaboration with other
engineers is a necessity. The principles of Agile development, coding
standards, unit testing, documentation and communication are second nature.
You’ll be successful at SeamlessDocs if you are able to look at existing code,
which isn’t always pretty, and say – I love a challenge and I know how to turn
that into something beautiful. You follow design patterns that lead others to
more elegant solutions.

Responsibilities

• Develop efficient web services and APIs.

• Participate in daily code deploys while working on individual or team
projects.

• Take ideas and concepts from the business and turn them into tangible
components of the site.

• Participate in thorough code reviews with a goal of illustrating quality
engineering practices and to produce the highest quality code possible.

Skills / Experience​

• Strong software engineering fundamentals. Interested in Scala not because
it's the 'hot new thing' but because its type safety and functional nature
enables stable growth and beautiful code.

• Experience using PostgresSQL

• Experience working with large data sets (data mining, data analytics, data
manipulation and reporting)

• Experience working with a production environment with zero or very minimal
downtime

www.seamlessdocs.com/jobs

Feel free to reach out to me at felix@seamlessdocs.com

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/](https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/) ),
San Mateo, CA (Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two years old and growing very rapidly with
massive sales traction (300x this past year and on pace for another order of
magnitude this year). We punch well above our weight-class with experienced
founders, ~200 team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying
customers.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more.

We're currently looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack,
back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest
needs are DevOps, FE, and SW Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster
level end2end tests, not unit tests), and Backend Engineers.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)
We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1B visas. We can sponsor TN & H1B1 visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
Zipster
Zipcar is hiring, we are in Boston, MA

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

It's June and the beginning of the sweaty season. We have the best A/C in the
business. Ask anyone... okay don't, They'll just look at you very confused,
but it's next level A/C, you'll have to trust us on that. Add in some snacks,
ice cold soda and beer, the European Championship up on the big screen, AND
you get to do interesting and exciting work for some of the most creative and
successful companies in the world? Is this heaven? Of course not. But it IS an
exciting time to work for NCC Group. We hope you'll take a closer look!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We have need for an Experienced Cryptographic Analyst in the short-term, as
well: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/experienced-cryptographic-analyst/)

We also have numerous infosec architecture and policy positions available,
should your interests and background align:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-
manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/risk-management-
governance/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/)

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
johnrball
Spreemo| Senior Data Scientist | Full-Time | NYC

As a Senior Data Scientist at Spreemo, you will work with a growing
multidisciplinary team of talented Data Scientists, Statisticians, Healthcare
Economists/Epidemiologists, and Big Data Technology Experts. Together, you
will create new and improved methods for assessing and predicting the quality
of care delivered by healthcare providers and determining the impact that care
quality has on overall patient outcomes and cost. In addition, you will
develop related analytics tools for the payers, providers, and patients who
use Spreemo’s platform to facilitate and coordinate delivery of care. You will
have the opportunity to work with unique healthcare datasets that cover all
phases of care delivery (referral, diagnosis, therapy, and outcome/follow-up)
from the perspective of all key stakeholders (patients, providers, payers).

Your responsibilities will include helping to further build and extend the
data analytics environment at Spreemo. You will be implementing data pipelines
for ETL, data integration, and data exploration. You will develop regression
and machine learning models for classification and prediction. Your
responsibilities will also include helping to shape Spreemo’s data analytics
strategy by identifying new opportunities and helping to lead and mentor
junior members of the analytics team.

Qualifications:

Master’s degree from elite institution in relevant technical discipline 5+
year’s work experience as a Data Scientist Experience with regression and
machine learning models for classification and prediction Experience with
methods for feature selection, dimension reduction, and quantifying goodness
of fit Experience implementing data pipelines for ETL, data cleaning, and data
integration Experience with R and/or Python Experience with SQL and NoSQL
databases Experience with unstructured data and NLP Experience with Hadoop,
Spark, and related big data analytics tools Experience working with healthcare
data About Spreemo:

Spreemo, a high-growth, venture-backed company headquartered in NY, is on a
mission to improve patient outcomes through high-quality care. By establishing
broadly accepted quality metrics for physicians and providing transparency of
cost over a collaborative platform enabling end-to-end care management,
Spreemo is doing just that. Today, the focus is on radiology and other
diagnostic tests for occupational injuries – Spreemo connects patients with a
nationwide network of over 4,000 diagnostic providers. At the same time,
through its Quality Research Institute, Spreemo engages in innovative clinical
research to help define best practice, establish a currency of quality, and
understand implications for patient outcomes. Spreemo’s vision is to apply the
lessons learned in radiology to other areas of medicine with the long-term aim
of enabling true collaboration of high quality providers to deliver improved
outcomes and reduced costs for America’s most pervasive injuries and
illnesses.

[http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-
scientist/](http://spreemo.com/careers/senior-data-scientist/)

If you’re interested in joining the team at Spreemo, please send a cover
letter along with your resume to analytics@spreemo.com or
John.ball@spreemo.com

------
gametimeunited
Gametime | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-Site

Searching for high-performing Data, Backend, Go, and DevOps Engineers!

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm.

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into an event as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5,000 options to
the 50 best, with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our
mobile-only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. After
purchase, fans can text tickets to friends or sell (via patent-pending Snap &
Sell technology) if they can’t make it. This experience has led to rapid, 300%
annual growth. Gametime apps have been featured in both the Apple App Store
and Google Play Store!

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF ...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. You won't end up
on the "login button team" here, you will be a big part of the most important
conversations on the engineering team. There’s free catered lunch Monday
through Thursday, with Friday lunch outside the office reimbursed by the
company! We offer Blue Shield medical and CoPower vision via Zenefits (100%
coverage for employees). Plus, we fully reimburse for dental up to $1k,
meaning no copay out of your pocket! We also have monthly $75 cell phone
reimbursement and $80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right
by AT&T Park so (if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with us (and
your friends via a $100 monthly credit). Go Giants!

Data Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4c438a20-6d09-4db3-af6b-2ea77...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4c438a20-6d09-4db3-af6b-2ea7786dc311)

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4bf6040a-2b00-49e7-a77a-69346...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4bf6040a-2b00-49e7-a77a-69346844bfdd)

Go Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/28044efe-f910-433d-aeea-2d47e...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/28044efe-f910-433d-aeea-2d47ead34ec3)

DevOps:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/aa8b472c-6b40-4603-86d9-d711c...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/aa8b472c-6b40-4603-86d9-d711c2a881bc)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location as well as our Phoenix area location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

IT Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

IT Manager (Phoenix, AZ)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=182658)

Software Engineer: Data (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/16268?gh_jid=16268)

Software Engineer: iOS (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/52063?gh_jid=52063)

Software Engineer: Android (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13585?gh_jid=13585)

Software Engineer:Platform:(NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13633?gh_jid=13633)

Software Engineer: Product: (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13586?gh_jid=13586)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-
health-gets-400-million-and-a-2-7-billion-valuation-from-
fidelity/#57736cb44bdb)

Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com](http://dna.hioscar.com)

If you have any questions please contact Erin: erin@hioscar.com

------
wc-
Digital H2O | Chicago, IL |
[http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/) | Full Time | ONSITE

Digital H2O, a water-focused SaaS company, is looking for talented software
engineers to join our Front-End Dev team in building products to solve the
challenge of sustainably managing, monitoring, and forecasting water supply
and demand in cost-effective ways.

Digital H2O offers an agile work environment where you can have a large impact
on the direction and success of the company. As a Senior Software Engineer you
are given the opportunity to own products and features from start to finish,
design to delivery, using the best tools for the job at hand. In return we
offer a competitive salary, full health benefits, 401K matching, annual
bonuses, relocation assistance, a generous paid vacation policy, and more.

There are many products a Senior Front-End Engineer has the opportunity to
help us build, including:

    
    
      - Our water market intelligence platform using Ember.js, Node.js, Javascript ES2015, SASS, and more, which enables a comprehensive view into the world of water supply and demand
      - Data visualization and mapping products using Mapbox, Leaflet, Highcharts, and D3iPad and Android tablet applications developed with Ember.js and Cordova
      - Real-time and predictive analytics designed for industrial water data from remote monitoring sensors, including water quality data, pump sensor data, and even working with license plate capturing technology
      - Helping shape new and innovative products (and features) that our customers will utilize to optimize their water use
    

A strong fit for this position will have most of the following:

    
    
      - Software development experience building rich, full-featured applications in a modern framework - such as Ember.js, AngularJS, React.js and/or Backbone.js
      - Strong background with Javascript and awareness of upcoming standards such as ES2015/ES2016
      - Solid coding skills and Computer Science fundamentals
      - Excitement for the code you write, and willingness to work hard at making it maintainable for your future self as well as your colleagues on the engineering team
      - An understanding of CSS, HTML5 standards and guidelines
      - Passion for building pixel perfect sites with cross browser functionality
    

Other things we would love to see:

    
    
      - Familiarity with Backend solutions, especially Node.js and Python
      - An appreciation for well tested code
      - Expertise with data visualization libraries (D3, Highcharts, etc.)
      - Previous experience with mapping libraries (Google Maps, Mapbox, Leaflet, etc.)
      - Tablet development experience with Cordova, Phonegap, or other libraries
    

Email wcleveland ( a t ) digitalh2o.com to apply!

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | Hammersmith, London, UK | On-site | Full-time

We are a new, tech-focussed energy supplier for the UK market, and we're
looking for programmers (especially with Python experience) to join us.

We're building a modern, event-driven infrastructure for interacting with both
consumers (via the web, mobile apps and smart-meters) and the industry (eg
data flows, consumption forecasting, trading on the wholesale market).

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework amongst other things - we also use Pandas, Numpy
and Jupyter for analysis and forecasting.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the Hashicorp toolset (Vagrant, Packer,
Consul, Terraform). See, for example,
[http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-
chec...](http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-checks.html)

On the client-side, we use React and SASS. For our mobile apps, we use React
Native.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult design challenges to solve. The UK energy market is complicated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult technical problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more disaggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that is genuinely helping to make the world a better place. We'll be helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from renewable sources. This will all help transition the UK towards a lower carbon future.

We just launched the UK’s cheapest 100% green tariff:
[https://twitter.com/octopus_energy/status/740819168749031424](https://twitter.com/octopus_energy/status/740819168749031424)

Our offices are in Hammersmith. We're open to some remote working but not 100%
remote at this early stage of the company.

Apply via talent@octopus.energy

[https://octopus.energy](https://octopus.energy)

[https://tech.octopus.energy](https://tech.octopus.energy)

------
cyngn-recruit
CYANOGEN | Seattle, WA and Palo Alto, CA | On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa (transfer only)

Cyanogen Inc was founded to make our popular open source CyanogenMod project
accessible to a broader consumer base worldwide in the form of Cyanogen OS, a
mobile OS built on Android that is known for its revolutionary personalization
features, intuitive interface, speed, improved battery life, and enhanced
security.

These are our high priority open positions:

1) Director of Software Development: drive strategy, architecture, and
implementation for our Services Team responsible for the large-scale platforms
supporting a diverse range of mobile services.

2) Android Software Engineer [mid-Senior]: You’ll contribute work that is
fundamental to the Cyanogen experience by adding features to the Android
frameworks, exposing them to apps, and allowing for deeper, richer experiences
for our community to utilize. You’ll need extensive experience developing
complex Android applications and exceptional OO design and development skills.

3) Platform / Web Services Engineer [mid-Senior]: Build the scalable,
distributed systems that power our mass-market mobile services accessed by
50M+ users. You’ll need hands-on experience with large-scale, distributed
platforms, such as AWS, and excellent OO development skills. These services
are being developed with Java NIO and open source frameworks like Vert.x and
Netty

4) DevOps Engineer: Part of the Services Team mentioned above. You'll help to
troubleshoot and identify solutions to production scalability problems. You'll
need to be strong with AWS/EC2 and have good experience with deployment
automation.

5) Sr. Technical Program Manager: You'll lead engineering execution for our
most strategic products. You’ll collaborate with teams across the company
including product, engineering, and marketing. Your oversight and ownership
will be enormous -- from silicon to cloud, bringing awesome new partner
devices, apps, and services to market.

Cyanogen is a well-funded startup with offices in Seattle and Palo Alto. We
announced our MOD Platform at MWC this year and are creating new mobile
experiences that weren't previously possible.

More info here: [http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/22/cyanogen-launches-mod-
plat...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/22/cyanogen-launches-mod-platform-to-
give-developers-google-like-access-to-android-os)

Hands-on Demo: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/22/11092050/cyanogen-
microsof...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/22/11092050/cyanogen-microsoft-
android-apps-integration)

Check us out at [http://cyngn.com](http://cyngn.com) and view all of our open
positions here: [http://goo.gl/pThdov](http://goo.gl/pThdov), or email us at
recruiting AT cyngn DOT com with questions.

------
Robin_Message
Firefly Learning | Developers and a Manager | London UK | ONSITE

Firefly Learning is an award-winning EdTech company that works to bring
teachers, parents and students together, enabling greater collaboration,
intuitive workflows and rich resource creation, while saving teachers time.
We’re used by hundreds of leading schools globally, including 8 of the top 10
UK Independents.

In developers, we're looking for four main strengths:

◦ skill: your colleagues would say you get things done to a high standard.

◦ desire to learn: despite (or perhaps because of) you being good at what you
do, you want to get better.

◦ understanding: our product team is great but not infallible. You’ll be happy
to challenge and clarify product decisions with our users’ best interests at
heart.

◦ clear communication: We have a lightweight process, so most days, other than
a morning standup meeting to share what’s going on and what’s planned, you’ll
be responsible for your time.

In a manager, we're looking for someone with experience of the above, as well
as:

◦ experience and skill in training, developing and strengthening a team.

◦ hiring expertise: you know how identify what skills the team needs, and how
to find and close candidates with those skills.

◦ balancing conflicting priorities: for example, we want a product that is
well engineered but not over-engineered.

In terms of experience, we need you to be comfortable with a web platform. Our
server-side code is written in C# and our web front end has some Javascript,
so you’ll need to know these or be able to pick them up.

We work as generalists, so experience of any of the following would be a
positive: React, iOS, shell scripting, infrastructure automation, building API
integrations, and databases (particularly SQL Server).

We offer competitive salaries dependent on experience. We’re committed to
everyone’s professional development, so we offer a flexible training budget
for you to spend on attending training courses or other events, as well as
brown bag talks and Kaizen weeks for self-improvement and experimentation. In
addition to this we offer 25 days holiday (plus bank holidays and 3 days over
Christmas and New Year), 3% employer pension contributions and discounted gym
membership.

So, if you’ve got an interest in education and a desire to learn your craft
alongside others making the same journey, we want to hear from you. Drop me an
e-mail (robin at fireflylearning.com) or apply on our website –
[http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-
team/jobs/developer](http://fireflylearning.com/join-our-team/jobs/developer)
(manager isn't listed yet so e-mail me please)

------
bittersweet
Springest | Amsterdam, ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Springest is a rapidly growing international marketplace for learning. From
online trainings to university courseware, Springest helps you find, compare,
and book whatever you need to reach your personal and professional learning
goals.

We are looking for a senior developer to join our product team. We use
Holacracy which in short means we have no managers and you are in control of
what you do. You help build and shape the product.

Stack: our main app is built on Rails with Postgresql, Elasticsearch, Redis
and more. Next to this we have a lot of smaller services and internal tools
where we use whatever tool is best for the job but we have Golang and
Elixir/Phoenix in production.

Springeteers are a happy bunch, and learning is very important here. Next to
internal workshops, we regularly host meetups in the Ruby and DevOps spaces.
We also organise monthly in-company hackdays where we work on creative ideas
and new technologies that are not on our regular roadmap. Some hackday
projects have grown out to become part of our core business. If you come up
with a great idea you're excited about, you can run with it and see how far it
can go.

VISA: We can and have hired from outside the EU so we can help you get set up
here in Amsterdam.

Every employee gets a 1000 Euro budget per year which you can use to go to
conferences, buy books etc to develop yourself. We are an English speaking
company but some of us have also used it to learn Dutch.

Interview process: When hiring we like to talk in person or on the phone to
get to know you, after which we do a 1-2 day trial to get a feel for your
working style. This also helps you get a better impression of our team, our
working environment, and the Holacratic process.

* Learn more about Springest: [http://about.springest.com/](http://about.springest.com/) and [http://over.springest.nl/werken-bij-springest/](http://over.springest.nl/werken-bij-springest/) (Dutch)

* About Holacracy: [http://about.springest.com/holacracy/](http://about.springest.com/holacracy/)

* What it's like to work at Springest: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNBgkhkPK14](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNBgkhkPK14)

* More about the vacancy: [http://devblog.springest.com/vacancy-senior-ruby-on-rails-de...](http://devblog.springest.com/vacancy-senior-ruby-on-rails-developer-in-amsterdam)

If you have any questions or want to apply, contact mark@springest.com

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Middle of Nowhere Pennsylvania (State College,
moving / more offices soon) | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/)

Position: Full-Stack Engineer |or| Data Scientist |or| Sales (inside or field)

Application & Data Stack: Golang, Javascript, Docker, R, TensorFlow, MySQL,
AWS

Team: we're a diverse 7 person (all technical) company (across Data,
Engineering, and Chemistry)

Analytical Flavor Systems uses machine learning and artificial intelligence to
build tools for the food & beverage industry. Our Quality, Process, and Market
Intelligence services create real-time predictive decisions metrics at each
stage of a products life-cycle. We leverage our predictive models across
products & industries for flavor profile optimization, production process
optimization, demographic targeting & cognitive marketing - helping companies
create and sell the best product to their highest value consumers with every
batch.

 __Our Services __

_Quality Intelligence_: Real-time predictive quality control, assurance, and
improvement from human sensory data.

_Process Intelligence_: Real-time predictive process control and optimization
from human sensory data + manufacturing & LIMS data.

_Market Intelligence_: Linking flavor-profile, demographics, and sales data to
find the highest value consumer demographics for a product's flavor-profile.

 __The Position(s) __

_Engineering_: Web-application focused full-stack engineer capable of
integrating the data pipeline and outputs of machine learning models into an
easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to our predictive Quality, Process,
and Market Intelligence services. We didn’t build a data science team to
optimize our product's marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we
built a data science team to build our product. We need data scientists who
can understand our clients and can take a nebulous business goal, create a set
of quantitative decision metrics, and build predictive models to optimize
those metrics.

The extensive role of data scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us
to invest in their education across sensory perception (standard sensory
science so they know what we’re improving and replacing), tasting experiences
(so they appreciate the products we work on and understand how the data is
collected), production knowledge (test batches in our R&D brewery and roastery
so they understand the data they work with and how our predictions impact a
client’s process), and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team
collaboratively attempts to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and
debate the philosophical implications of a model's construction).

_Sales_: We prefer the thoughtful relationship builder to the cowboy
negotiator. Most of our contracts are multi-year high-price affairs, so
relationships are really important. Plus, you get to spend your time at
breweries, distilleries and roasteries! (I've personally never been to a sales
meeting where beer or coffee wasn't served freshly brewed)

 __Next Steps __

Please submit something awesome to JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Business
Intelligence Analysts, Python Engineers, Marketing Designers, QA Test Leads,
Product Owners, Product Marketing Managers, Technical Support Specialists,
etc.

Do you like unlimited beverages? Do you like working from home two days per
week? Do you like unlimited vacation and having a work-life balance
(literally, not just figuratively)? Leadpages is Minnesota's fastest growing
startup and we're looking for some amazing people to join our team! Our teams
and culture are like no other. We work remote two days per week and the other
three days from our incredible downtown Minneapolis office (yes, if you are
not already local, you’d have to be open to relocation). We're a SaaS company
with one of the best tech stacks I've seen yet and... we're a Mac shop! :)

We currently have full-time opportunities for:

\- Python Engineers => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/9lmq2G/Python-
Enginee...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/9lmq2G/Python-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Lead Marketing Designers =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/ycJKve/Lead-
Marketing...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/ycJKve/Lead-Marketing-
Designer?source=HackerNews)

\- Lead UX / Product Designers =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/LhqM8d/Lead-
Productux...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/LhqM8d/Lead-Productux-
Designer?source=HackerNews)

\- QA Test Leads => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/oH7MWX/Test-Lead-
Data...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/oH7MWX/Test-Lead-Data-
Science?source=HackerNews)

\- Business Intelligence Analysts =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/3E4ORv/Business-
Intel...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/3E4ORv/Business-Intelligence-
Analyst?source=HackerNews)

\- Product Owners => [https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/EMQkhX/Product-
Owner?...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/EMQkhX/Product-
Owner?source=HackerNews)

\- Technical Support Specialists => \- Product Owner =>
[https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/qUqP4e/Software-
Suppo...](https://leadpages.applytojob.com/apply/qUqP4e/Software-Support-
Specialist?source=HackerNews)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including medical,
dental, vision, 401k, PTO, flexible schedules, work from home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages to anyone relocating to beautiful
Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any other open positions within our
Engineering, Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or
Operations teams, check out our careers page:
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com

Let's build something awesome!

------
makmanalp
Center for International Development at Harvard | UI / UX designer & Frontend
Engineer | Cambridge, MA (Boston area)

\---

You:

We're looking for FULLTIME and ONSITE dataviz-oriented designers and frontend
engineers. We're specifically looking for designers and frontend engineers who
have experience working on data and visualization heavy sites and projects,
though the job isn't _purely_ dataviz.

We're currently taking the summer "off" from client-based projects to focus on
playing with some of our more pie-in-the-sky ideas and prototyping some of
them! We would love for you to join us! If that sounds intriguing, please read
on!

US:

At CID, we study why certain countries seem to stagnate and others seem to
develop successfully. We believe that the differences in development between
countries can be explained by differences and changes in knowhow and
capabilities. Countries with a lot of knowhow tend to grow faster, and
countries with knowhow in one area tend to develop in closely related
industries first (just as we predicted!). We try to observe and study these
concepts in real world data (such as international trade data), and ask
related questions: Does this hold true at the within-country level? Can we
observe knowhow developing in a location over time? Is it possible to grow a
new capabilities and industries in a country out of nowhere? Is there a way to
predict the next best investment for a country?

We work with governments to do research on their interesting datasets, we
build tools to visualize and open up that data to policymakers and the public,
and sometimes we provide them with actionable policy advice.

A recent example of a visualization tool we recently launched for the
government of Colombia: [http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-
col](http://www.datlascolombia.com/#/?locale=en-col) It's also all open source
on github here: [https://github.com/cid-harvard/](https://github.com/cid-
harvard/)

For more details on the positions, please see these SO posts:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/116754/ui-ux-and-
visualization...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/116754/ui-ux-and-
visualization-designer-growth-lab-center-for-international)
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/116574/front-end-web-
developer...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/116574/front-end-web-developer-
center-for-international)

Interview Process:

Our interview process starts with a short, casual phone screen to make sure
we're on the same page. Then we delve into a longer interview (in person or
skype, etc) that changes based on your specialty, but usually involves some
sort of short basic skills test, a more "soft" portion that involves going
over your work experience and a show and tell session that involves you
describing in depth a major project you worked on (requirements, motivations,
thought processes, tools, demo and code samples if possible, technical
decisions, difficulties etc!).

Please send a resume, short blurb on why we might be a good match, and work
that you're proud of to: andrea underscore hayes at hks dot harvard dot edu -
and it is helpful if you mention that you came through this post.

Thank you!

~Mali (email in profile if you want to contact directly)

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Kansas City | Full-time | Onsite

90k - 215k, plus equity

^^ That figure is derived from our comp table, which is freely available among
employees, and from the positions we're hiring for on the careers page (that
is to say, there are positions that pay more than that but I don't see any
postings for them on the careers page)

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Insanely fast-growing startup. We're the fastest startup to reach a billion
dollar valuation, for whatever that's worth.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Transparent compensation structure. You can't see everyone's salary per se,
but we have a comp table where you can look up what the salary is for a given
position.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers/](https://jet.com/careers/). You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | Boston, Seattle,
& Tempe | Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems within a casual
work environment. We have a fully stocked kitchen, ping pong/arcade machines,
frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that employees actually use,
generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Software Engineer - JavaScript ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3c8W3iw6](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3c8W3iw6))

* Software Engineer - JavaScript ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3s9W3iwn](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3s9W3iwn))

* Software Engineer - Back-end ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3l8W3iwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3l8W3iwf))

* Software Engineer in Test - Web Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p9W3iwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p9W3iwk))

* Software Engineer in Test - JavaScript ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3i8W3iwc](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3i8W3iwc))

* Mobile Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iOQZiwI](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3iOQZiwI))

* Associate Software Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3P6W3iwH](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3P6W3iwH))

* Senior or Principal Software Engineer, Android ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3X6W3iwP](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3X6W3iwP))

* UI Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h6W3iw9](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h6W3iw9))

* Full Stack Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?368W3iw0](http://app.jobvite.com/m?368W3iw0))

* Technical Manager ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3P9W3iwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3P9W3iwK))

Seattle, WA:

* Sr. Software Engineer, Video Ingestion & Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3G9W3iwB](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3G9W3iwB))

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?346W3iwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?346W3iwW))

* Principal UI Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?376W3iwZ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?376W3iwZ))

* Principal Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3f6W3iw7](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3f6W3iw7))

Tempe, AZ:

* Sr. Software Engineer - Video Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OaW3iwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3OaW3iwK))

* Sr. Software Engineer - Video Ingestion ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TaW3iwP](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TaW3iwP))

* Software Engineering Manager ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3UaW3iwQ](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3UaW3iwQ))

------
pacquiao882
Advertisements are a detriment to society.

Thanks for not returning my call Casey.

Fuck off.

~~~
dang
Comments like this are a bannable offense on Hacker News. Please don't do it
again.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11815636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11815636)
and marked it off-topic.

------
BuckRogers
>We work at BenchPrep because we love it.

What if we're interested in an 8-hour workday and high pay? Will that
substitute for love?

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11817572](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11817572)
and marked it off-topic.

------
BuckRogers
> and cultural fit.

To me, this immediately reeks age discrimination. Maybe not others but
something to think about. If it's not age discrimination, it certainly would
then lead me to think race/creed. Which I do not think is the case, because
there's certainly no concerns there with outsourcing in general. But age, yes,
as younger employees are more susceptible to social pressures in working over
the 8-hour workday.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11818650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11818650)
and marked it off-topic.

------
chudleycannon
////

~~~
collyw
You put people off applying with silly HackerRank challenges, just to let you
know.

------
tmetade
CANADA

------
incrementalist
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

We help people figure out the best way to get around in the most complex
cities in the world.

Hiring for ALL roles (engineering, design, product, data science).

Apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

You can contact me at joe at citymapper dot com if you have any questions.

------
tombombidil
Common Interests | Onsite with the option to work remotely in the future |
Commission Based, as you will be establishing your own professional practice
using our resources, brand, and behind the scenes tech.

Common Interests is a small, independent financial advisory office in
Metuchen, New Jersey (USA) with a specialty in Socially Responsible
Investing/Impact Investing. As a Certified B Corp, we are looking for a like-
minded candidate who shares our passion for helping people do well by doing
good with their money in a holistic, comprehensive manner.

To learn more and apply:
[https://www.fitzii.com/apply/5841](https://www.fitzii.com/apply/5841)

------
new_user_name
BMW Technology Corporation - Chicago

I currently work here and I have started to like this place as the first and
foremost PEOPLE are awesome coz you don't want to work in a toxic place. There
are around 7 openings and the pay is good as well.

VISA - OK REMOTE - NO INTERNS - NO

Link is [http://www.builtinchicago.org/company/bmw-technology-
corpora...](http://www.builtinchicago.org/company/bmw-technology-corporation)
for folks who are interested to learn about JD... We work mostly with Swift
(pure) and Microsoft technologies (even I though hated Microsoft products, but
Azure is awesome product after Excel)... Definitely apply ASAP if you are in
Chicago.

Also please mention my name (Sana) if you apply, can make some bonuses (though
we don't have a referal program but we never know of the future).

------
jabagonuts
Pursuant | [http://www.pursuant.com/](http://www.pursuant.com/) | Dallas, TX |
ONSITE or REMOTE

Pursuant was founded with a single goal: to help nonprofits reach more donors
and raise more money. Today, we do that by liberating nonprofit leaders
through actionable data, marketing automation, and productivity tools that
empower them to reach more donors and raise more dollars.

We are a small but established company and are hiring both junior and senior
developer positions. You will become part of a small but growing team building
our next generation fundraising platform for non-profits based on decades
worth of experience from industry leaders. Learn more and apply online at
[http://www.pursuant.com/about-us/careers/](http://www.pursuant.com/about-
us/careers/)

Have questions? Please email jordan.bach [at] pursuant dotcom

~~~
bmk0
Hello,

I've looked at the Junior Developer position, not sure if it's me but the
requirements are quite... something. [http://www.pursuant.com/about-
us/careers/junior-software-dev...](http://www.pursuant.com/about-
us/careers/junior-software-developer/)

\- Effectively manages deadlines and deliverables \- Accurately estimates
timelines for projects \- Write clear, comprehensive test cases for QA \- 5+
years working with C based language, PHP preferred (plausible)

I'm not sure how a junior would accurately estimate timelines, but it's really
off-putting looking, plus comparing it to the senior one doesn't make it any
better, seems the same thing with two or three additional requirements.

~~~
fapjacks
Yeah, definitely. They're hoping to pay a senior developer a junior's salary.

------
bessieweiss
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| Remote / On-Site in San Francisco, CA /
Mendrisio, Switzerland | Full Time | Salary $80-140k for all below dependent
on location and experience

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content to developers worldwide.

We are looking for several members of our research and content team. If you’re
passionate about cloud technologies, and love to always be learning, this
might be a great fit for you. In some cases, we don’t require you to be an
expert in the cloud platform you’re working on – we will pay you to get
certified. Already know and love the cloud? Want to expand your skills? Join
our team.

Azure:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/268120](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/268120)

Google:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/255307](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/255307)

AWS:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/244441](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/244441)

DevOps:
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/226323](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/226323)

Also hiring for marketing in SF, and for our technical team in Mendrisio,
Switzerland. Check out jobs.cloudacademy.com for all of our open positions.

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF-Toronto-Seattle | Full-time |
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)

We are builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big
problems. Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and
each other—successful.

Why work with us: We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. Your colleagues will be
really effing smart (and cool to hang out with). We work on products that make
millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's most
respected investors. You'll have the opportunity to change technology forever.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, Competitive salary, Benefits, perks, stock
options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer events

Please checkout the open positions at:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)

Email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

~~~
cmyr
It would be helpful if something in your post hinted at what you _do_.

------
wallstreetscout
Wall Street Scout (wallstreetscout.io) | Full / part-time or contractor |
REMOTE

We're a bootstrapped SaaS solving problems in finance recruiting. Also
incubating a variety of other internal SaaS projects, both b2c and b2b.

Contact hello@wallstreetscout.io

1\. Growth hacker: launch a variety of mvps, have control / ownership of
entire projects; send a cover letter detailing your web portfolio

2\. Support: Intercom / Slack support for Wall Street Scout and other external
clients, part and full time available; send a CV

3\. Writer: native English speaker to write a variety of b2b content, long-
form quality content, not SEO; send a portfolio of your best work

------
ESCRYPT
ESCRYPT (BOSCH Group) | Automotive Cyber Security Engineer / Consultant |
ONSITE Lund / Sweden, Berlin, Bochum, Munich, Stuttgart / Germany, Ann Arbor /
USA | FULL-TIME | More:
[https://www.escrypt.com/company/jobs/](https://www.escrypt.com/company/jobs/)

Our internationally active, young, embedded security company looks for
motivated, skilled security engineers and security consultants to analyse
existing and upcoming automotive IT systems (e.g., ECUs, on-board networks,
V2X, e-mobility, whole cars or trucks) for cyber security vulnerabilities
(incl. pen-testing), designing and developing proper protection mechanisms.

Ideally you have an academic degree in computer science, engineering,
information technology or similar and domain expertise in the automotive
electronics and/or IT security & applied cryptography.

If you were passionate about automotive cyber security, ESCRYPT would be a
great place to work! Please send your resume to jobs@escrypt.com or directly
to me marko.wolf@escrypt.com! Marko Wolf, Head of Consulting & Engineering,
ESCRYPT Munich, Germany

